# 

## Juma

Czesc wszystkim za i przeciw mieszkania na wsi!
Dzisiejsza wies,to nie jest ta sama wies ,co za czasow PRL,gdzie liczbe mieszkancow mozna bylo policzyc na palcach jednej reki!
A jedynym srodkiem transportu o napedzie spalinowym byl traktor i to w dodatku soltysa!
Dzisiejsze wsie wygladaja calkiem inaczej,a szczegolnie na poludniu Polski ,gdzie buduje sie powazne domy wypasieone kasa z Niemiec.
Nie liczy sie odleglosc do centrum miasta,tylko "swojski klimat" panujacy na wsiach!
A jesli chodzi o dzieci,to mysle ,ze bardziej beda wyedukowani mieszkajac na wsi niz w miescie ,a to dlatego ,ze beda mieli dalej do centrum rozrywek typu :kreska do nosa ,cos komus zwinac,itp.
Wiem o czym pisze ,bo sam wychowalem sie na "ulicy",a im wiecej ulic w miescie ,tym wiecej szkol!Im dalej mieszkajac od takich szkol tym lepiej dla Waszych dzieci!!!
W obecnej dobie cywilizacji odleglosc nie stanowi problemu w wyksztalceniu dziecka!

----------


## Jagna

Rozumiem, że miał to być kolejny głos w naszej dyskusji na temat "dzieci i wieś"? Cenny głos, tyle, że niepotrzebnie założony nowy wątek, ale to kwestia wprawy...
Pozdrawiam 
Jaga

----------


## Teska

JUMA popatzr na watek  dzieci i wieś..

----------


## gina

Zanim wybraliśmy wieś, musieliśmy przejść przez piekło mieszkania z "nowobogackimi" i kawalerami z odzysku za dość spore pieniądze.
Teraz za te same pieniądze rośnie nasz dom na wsi-sielskiej lecz wcale nie anielskiej- edukacja ważna sprawa, więc poza zdobywaniem wiedzy przy naszej pomocy w domu, pozostaną szkoły w mieście. Mamy ten "luksus", że budujemy się wśród znajomych i dojazdy są zapewnione. Inna sprawa to tzw. życie towarzyskie i inne zajecia. Ale coś za coś. Wolę mieć przespaną spokojną noc niż dodatkowy tenis czy angielski.
Pozdrawiam, gina

----------


## witeq

Watek jest interesujacy bo niekoniecznie dotyczy dzieci. Rodzice drodzy , my tez zyjemy. Czytajac posty ma sie wrazenie ze wiekszosc, tak jak  i ja buduja sie na wsiach w poblizu miast. Uwazam ze jest to optymalne rozwiazanie by polaczyc radosc  mieszkania we wlasnym domu z przyjemnoscia przebywania na lonie natury. Wszystko za jednym zamachem. 
Kiedy wracam z dzieleczki ponad hektarowej, kompletne marzenie w miescie, miasto wydaje sie nieznosne swoim hukiem i wrzawa. 
Wies i dom to jest to.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pyrka

Kochani Wy mieszkacie na podmiejskim osiedlu mieszkaniowym. Dom na wsi to mam ja. Trzy chałupy na krzyż, dwudziestu mieszkańców .Sklepik spożywczy przyjeżdża samochodem co drugi dzień, bo do najbliższego w śąsiedniej wsi jest dwa kilometry. Najbliższa wieś gminna to około 5km a miasto 75 km. Dookoła las, jeziora ,pola i łąki i jeden sąsiad.

----------


## robert!!!

Pyrka nie łam, się nie jest tak żle skoro się z nami jakoś komunikujesz :Biggrin:

----------


## robert!!!

Pyrka nie łam, się nie jest tak żle skoro się z nami jakoś komunikujesz :Biggrin:

----------


## pyrka

Bo na razie mieszkam w dużym mieście i mam stałe łącze internetowe przez osiedlową kablówkę.

----------


## urbit

Mam piekną działkę 6000m2 przy lesie obok mała rzeczka,cos pieknego i chce pobudować sobie tam dom.Co wy na to czy 12 km to jest daleko od miasta?

Pozdrawiam
Daniel

----------


## pwp

Cześć. Nie przejmuj się tą odległością jeżeli masz tylko możliwość dojazdu czymś innym niz samochodem i podoba ci sie to miejsce to buduj się. Sam wybudowałem dom w odległości 15 km od Dąbrowy Górniczej, 40 minut jadę autobusem do centrum ale podoba mi się okolica i nie przejmuję się tymi 40 minutami. pwp

----------


## 

Oczywscie ze mam czym dojechac oprócz samochodu,ponieważ do przystanku  autobusowego jest 300 metrów a do stacji PKP z 1 km.Pozatym ta działka jest 0.5km od głównej drogi asfaltowej takze spoko.Jeśli chodzi o okolice to jest piekna,nawet sarny na polane wychodza niemówiąc o zajacach.Jedyny problem to moze miejscowi bo to sa typowi wiejscy mieszkańcy i na mnie troche dziwnie patrzą.Ale dla mnie najwazniejsza jest okolica.

----------


## Żaba

Witaj,
12km w obecnych czasach to żadna odległość. Natomiast nie lekceważyłabym miejscowych bo to z nimi będziesz sąsiadował. Jesli nie nawiążesz dobrych stosunków to albo będziesz z nimi walczył albo zostaniesz całkowicie odizolowany. Tak czy inaczej mieszkanie w takiej okolicy (mimo jej uroków) może Ci szybko zbrzydnąć.
Moja rada to jednak potraktuj ich poważnie i zaprzyjaźnij się z nimi.

----------


## 

Zgadza się masz rację ze sąsiadami trzeba zyc,przeciez jest jeszcze czas budowy,ktoś musi tego przypilnować razporaz.

----------


## Teska

tak sasiedzi i to miejscowi..musisz zyc w przyjazni  :smile:   a 12 km...to nic takiego

----------


## krzyszt17

Kupiliśmy działkę położoną 30 km od miasta wojewódzkiego i to też żadna odległość, nawiąż jak najlepsze kontakty z miejscowymi (ja mam super sąsiadów, których też poznałem dopiero po zakupie działki). W Twoim przypadku może martwić spora odległość od jezdni - jak w zimie z odśnieżaniem? Z drugiej strony jest to zaleta - spokój.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## magmi

Odpowiedź na pytanie czy 12 km to dużo czy mało zależy jeszce od tego, kto będzie mieszkał w Twoim przyszłym domu?
 Jeśli sami dorośli, to odległość jest żadna.
 Jeśli także dzieci, to w jakim wieku? Problemem może być dojazd do szkoły. Nie wszyscy lubią wiejskie szkoły - to znaczy TEORETYCZNIE wszyscy zachowują polityczną poprawność i zachwalają, jakie to wiejskie szkoły są bezpieczne i fajne, ale potem jakoś jednak posyłają SWOJE dzieci do szkoły w mieście, do i z których trzeba dzieci dowozić i przywozić. Problem narasta na etapie gimnazjum, potem pewnie już sobie poradzą same...   :smile:  

No a odwrócenie się od sąsiadów i nieprzejmowanie się nimi to już jest  w ogóle kiepska polityka   :Roll:  , a jeśli ma się dzieci, to nie tylko kiepska, ale do tego głupia  i szkodliwa. Efekt - pełna IZOLACJA.   :sad:

----------


## rafałek

12 kilometrów to faktycznie niewiele. Jednak gdy na drodze masz masę skrzyżowań ze światłami i do tego przejzady kolejowe i do tego korki - to może ci się ta droga wydłużyć.

----------


## 

Ja przeprowadziłem się na wiaskę i mam 20 km. do pracy w centrum Łodzi i jadę 20-30 min. Czasami zimą odległość jest problemowa, ale spokój i zupełnie inny klimat niż na obrzeżach miasta w pełni to wynagradza.

----------


## Krystian

Urbit - 12km to jest prawie w mieście, zobacz sobie w Sondażach o dojazdach...

----------


## Pan Tomas

Miejsce jest najważniejsze,mam dwa razy większą działkę jak ty też za miastem,jak opuszczam tablicę Jelenia Góra to dopiero czuję że żyję.30 lat mieszkałem w mieście i wracam na wiochę(w końcu).Powodzenia!!!

----------


## Ciechanka

Kwestia 12km - to dużo i mało. Jeśli jest jakaś komunikacja to żaden problem. Obecnie wszystko względnie wygląda. Ja kiedyś miałam do pracy 4km i było super teraz mój urząd zmienił siedzibę i mam właśnie 12km. Jadę prawie przez całe miasto (Łódź) rano to nie problem ale po południu jedzie się już troszkę dłużej. Wybierając działkę głównie sugerowaliśmy się tym by była jakaś komunikacja (jest autobus miejski - co prawda około 900m do przystanku). My oboje mamy samochody - ale dzieci, na razie dojazd niani, itp. Ważne dla nas było również by rodzice zostali nie tak daleko (wyszło 2,5km) czyli za blisko by non stop siedzieli nam na głowie, a na tyle blisko by podrzucić po drodze dziecko jadąc np. do kina. Ważna przy wyborze była również okolica tj. bliskość lasu. No i co ważne są sąsiedzi z dziećmi w wieku podobnym do naszego synka. Ne jest to pustkowie. 
Myślę że te 6000m + komunikacja jest w stanie skusić.

----------


## hubwarka

Ja obecnie kupiłem działkę oddaloną o 9km od miejscowości, w której mieszkałem 25 lat. Jest ona na wsi, a raczej obok wsi. Jest to gmina a dom jest pobudowany 500 metrów od szosu.  Jest naprawdę super. Kupiłem za połowę ceny, jakbym musiał kupić w mieście działkę i domek. Odległość? Od centrum w naszym mieście do działek, które można kupić i się budować jest dalej niż na moją działkę za  miastem . A jaki luz i swoboda. W mieście tłok i smród    :sad:  

Sąsiad-  ważna rzecz. A ludzie są naprawdę bardzo mili. W porównaniu do miasta, są ok. Można zawsze na nich liczyć. Już się o tym przekonałem, gdy przywieźli mi cegłę na działkę a sąsiadka zarządziła gdzie mają ją rozładować   :big tongue:  
*Pozdrawiam*
 :Wink2:

----------


## PANTHER

12km to bardzo blisko. Ja mam 30 i jest mi z tym dobrze.

----------


## 

12 km od miasta to wiocha. Dziwię się tym, którzy na własne życzenie skazują się na zaściankowość. Natomiast wy z kolei nie zdziwcie się, kiedy wasze pociechy będą chciały tą  odziedziczoną po was wiejską posiadłość (waszą krwawicę) jak najszybciej spieniężyć za psi grosz, żeby uciec do miasta i cywilizacji.

----------


## 

Jak się zestarzejecie, to poczłapiecie z laseczką do jedynej wiejskiej atrakcji, jaką jest sklep GS Samopomoc Chłopska, a tam z Józkiem przy jabcoku podyskutujecie o pogodzie albo o kulawej Kaśce z końca wsi. I może czasami przyśni wam się opuszczona kiedyś przez was infrastruktura miejska (markety, przychodnie lekarskie, urzędy, kina, kawiarnie) oraz pewnie zatęsknicie do inteligentnych rozmów z mieszczuchami...

----------


## tdxls

Oj Goście coś przesadzacie z tą wiochą. Oczywiście dla was luksusem jest mieszkanie w samym środku miasta wśród hałasu, spalin, smogu. Kochacie to zostańcie tam, ale nie zmulajcie oczu innym. 
12km od miasta, jeśli ma się samochód to pestka. Często mieszkając w mieście do pracy pokonuje się większe odległości.
Ja tam mając wybór pomiędzy cywilizacją (czytaj smrodem) a wiochą wolę wieś. I tak zostałem wieśniakiem.

----------


## Daark

12 km to żadna odległość. Ja mieszkam ok. 5 km. os miasta i jest w sam raz, ale gdyby to miało być 12 to też nie byłoby to problemem. Szybciej dojedziesz do tego miasta niż przejedziesz go z jednego końca na drugi w godzinach szczytu.

----------


## mifim

Po prostu Gość zazdrości działki poza miastem   :Wink2:  . 
Ja do pracy mam 21 km i dojeżdżam szybciej niż koledzy mieszkający w mieście, ale po jego drugiej stronie. Czasami jadę rowerem, wtedy faktycznie zajmuje to troche więcej czasu.

----------


## tdxls

Daniel wiekszość jest za.
Wyjątki anonimowe są przeciw, ale dlaczego anonimowe?
Teraz musisz sam wybrać.
Hej
Leszek

----------


## zbyszekP

Ja będę miał 15 km do granicy miasta. Jednak tak jak w przypadku mifima dojazd do pracy będzie mi zajmował mniej czasu niż obecnie. Za to będę miał spokój i czyste powietrze.   :big tongue:

----------


## Pan Tomas

Od czasu do czasu mieszkam na Woli i do kina na interesujący mnie akurat film jadę przez W-wę 25km(więc co to jest 12km).Poza tym jeszcze niedawno na Mokotowie pasły się krowy.No niestety przyszły czasy,że na wiejska posiadłość mało kogo stać i musi mieszkać w bloku i jest to jego szczyt marzeń,dlatego jak to osiągnie to przez jakiś czas patrzy na wieś z góry...

----------


## 

11 km mogło by być, 12 to stanowczo za dużo.


Jakie pytanie taka odpowiedź.

----------


## Teska

gosciu...a inteligentne rozmowy to tylko z mieszczuchami??? zanm wielu mieszczuchów...i trudno z nimi prowadzic jakiekolwiek rozmowy , a poczytaj co napisałes w swoich postach...jesteś z miasta??

----------


## 

Poprzednie Goście to nie ja.
Co to za pytanie: 12 km od miasta to dużo czy mało?
Równie dobrze można zadać pytanie 20, 10, 5 czy 1 km to dużo czy mało? Czy nie bezsensowne jest takie pytanie, 
cyt.
Urbit - 12km to jest prawie w mieście, zobacz sobie w Sondażach o dojazdach...

Ludzie w miastach codziennie pokonuja wieksze odległości, dojeżdzają z okolicznych miejscowości. 
Gdyby ktoś zapytał powiedzmy 50, czy 70 km czy to duzo czy mało,  to można by było sie zastanawiać.

----------


## Doki

Uscislijmy moze: 12 km od centrum czy od rogatek miasta? I od jakiego miasta? Dobre Miasto tez miasto, a 12 km oden to juz glusza. 12 km od rogatek Warszawy to przeciez praktycznie w Warszawie, jeszcze za zycia Urbita miasto sie rozpelznie i wchlonie jego dzialke razem z domem.

----------


## tom soyer

zgadzam sie z Doki - wszystko sie bardzo szybko zmienia. Podobnie kilka lat temu rozrosl sie Poznan - przesunieto o kilka kilometrow tablice miasta i podniesiono "nowym" mieszkancom podatki  :smile:

----------


## Grzegorz63

Jeżeli o mnie się rozchodzi, to wolałbym działkę nawet 50-70 km od dużego miasta, ale za to w jakimś małym gminnym miasteczku ( dużej wsi?), gdzie mógłbym liczyć na minimalną infrastrukturę (ośrodek zdrowia, poczta, parę sklepów, może jakiś mały bank?), niż 12 km od miasta ale w tzw. "głuszy". Wypowiedzi tych "Gości" powyżej nie są tak do końca pozbawione sensu... Takie 12 km od miasta- "ni to pies, ni wydra- coś na kształt świdra"

----------


## Teska

ja mam do rogatek miasta cos koło 5 km...ale jestem w zupełnej wsi..i innej gminie, mam nadzieje ze nigdy nie podniosa mi podatków...hmm jestem naiwna??  :oops:

----------


## Grzegorz63

5 km to malutko. Jeżeli miasto "ciąży" w Twoim kierunku, a obecna gmina jest "słaba" to pewnie miasto Cię "wchłonie". Jeżeli gmina jest "silna", a urzędnicy zainteresowani stołkami, to chyba nic Ci nie grozi.  :Lol:  Przykład takiej mocnej gminy, która się opiera miastu to Zielonki pod Krakowem, gdzie mam wrażenie, że za chwilę gmina ta zostanie całkowicie otoczona przez Kraków .

----------


## tdxls

A mnie moją wieś chcą przyłaczyć do miasta (gmina ma długi po uszy) i jeszcze naiwnym mówią, że dla wsi to będzie lepiej bo gmina więcej zainwestuje.

----------


## S.P.

12 km od miansta to tak jak mieszkać w mieście pod warunkiem, że masz dobry dojazd, auto i dzieci nie mają zbyt wiele zajęć popołudniowych w mieście.

----------


## Kemp

Do granicy miasta mam dokładnie ... 2 m, natomiast do centrum 7 km, a do osiedla na którym obecnie mieszkam 14 km. Zresztą jakie to ma znaczenie jeśli dookoła mam kilka jezior i lasy. Poza tym na codzień pracuję poza Olsztynem, czyli jak by to wziąść pod uwage to do domu mam 160 km  :big grin:

----------


## Gosc123

12 km to ja mam od domu do centrum... wszystko w granicy miasta, więc to niewiele... Ale gdyby to miała być droga przez puste pole, to już jest trochę...
Z obecnego miejsca zamieszkania na budowę mam 32 km... z tego większość po drodze szybkiego ruchu  :wink:

----------


## Mamona Lisa

12 km dojeżdżałam do pracy dzień w dzień - w obrębie jednego miasta!

Da się przeżyć, nawet mi teraz tego brakuje   :Wink2:   a opis Twojej działki brzmi jak marzenie - nie zastanawiałabym się na Twoim miejscu, a, że pierwszy post jest z czerwca to już pewnie już dawno podjąłeś decyzję   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam,
M.

----------


## caleb

12 km to niewiele

----------


## mark0

> Mam piekną działkę 6000m2 przy lesie obok mała rzeczka,cos pieknego i chce pobudować sobie tam dom.Co wy na to czy 12 km to jest daleko od miasta?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Daniel


Dużo / mało - każdy to ocenia inaczej. Zobacz tu ile ludziska mają do pracy:
Ankieta - dojazd do pracy, ile kilometrów ?

----------


## 

moj dom rosnie 60km od mojego miejsca pracy i nie przejmuje sie tym.

----------


## magi

Ja zamierzam mieszkać 10 km od miasta. Nie przeszkadza mi to. 8 min jazdy ale za to jaki klimat  :big grin:

----------


## Teska

ja bede mieszkac 5 km od miasta...juz na wsi dojazd tylko samochodem...

pks jezdzi raz na 4 godziny...do innego kawałek drogi....ale i tak jest pięknie...  :Lol:

----------


## tampiko

Tez sie tak"stawiam".Toz to rzut beretem do metropolii   :Lol:  50-cio tysiecznej  :Lol:  A z sasiadami trzeba dobrze zyc. Moim sasiadem przez droge jest soltys,juz sie mu "podlizalam" ostrzygl mi wierzby i ma opal do palenia a moje wierzby stoja z lysymi "palami"12 sztuk poszlo pod siekiere ale wiosna  napewno je odmlodzi  :Lol:  Pozdrawiam wiesniakow  :Lol:   :Lol:  a i jeszcze podatki na wsi sa nizsze.

----------


## Ewunia

> ja bede mieszkac 5 km od miasta...juz na wsi dojazd tylko samochodem...
> pks jezdzi raz na 4 godziny...do innego kawałek drogi....ale i tak jest pięknie...


Tak mieszkałam kilkanaście lat. Bez samochodu. Dzieci były żłobkowo - przedszkolne. Wstawaliśmy o 4.30, żeby zdążyć do pracy i porozpychać dzieci po zakładach zbiorowej opieki. Pchałam przed sobą wózki i klęłam cały świat. TO BYŁ HORROR. Przynajmniej do tego czasu, kiedy dzieci mogły dojeżdżać do szkoły rowerami, bo wtedy było już znośniej. Ale widoki były piękne, powietrze świeże i zero sąsiadów - nago można było po podwórku chodzić.

----------


## all

12 km to mało (tyle miałem jak mieszkałem jeszcze w bloku). Często patrzy się jeszcze na to do jak dużego miasta - inaczej odczuwa się 12km do jakiegoś wielkiego skupiska, a inaczej do kilkutysięcznego miasteczka. Dlaczego? Bo 12km pod np. Warszawą przejeżdża się zazwyczaj szybko a godzinami stoi się w korkach w W-wie. 
Ja do pracy mam 20km i jadę z uwzględnieniem koreczków od 30-40 min (rano) a wieczorem - różnie  :smile: . Po drodze podrzucam syna do szkoły. Żona jeździ 35 km - z jednego końca Wa-wy na drugi. Można oczywiście krótszą drogą, ale za to w większych korkach.
Wniosek do życia potrzebne są dwa samochody! Autobusy podmiejskie zostawiamy na czarną godzinę.

I na koniec test najważniejszy – zadałem pytanie synowi (7 lat), co lepsze domek pod W-wą i wstawanie przed 7:00 do szkoły czy mieszkanie w bloku i spanie o 40 minut dłużej odpowiedź brzmiała – domek!!!! 

Resumując - jak Ci się działka podboba i wiesz już jak bedziesz dojeżdzać (masz pomysł na dojazd) - po sprawdzeniu papierów - kupuj!

----------


## 

Ja do pracy w Warszawie mam 12 km. Nie czuje tej odległości. Działkę kupiłam 20 km. od Warszawy, jak wybudujemy dom  :big grin:  będę miała około 32km. Czasami myślę, że będzie to udręką tymbardziej że aby wjechać do miasta stoi się w niebotycznych korkach. Z drugiej strony posiadanie domu, ogrodu i wolności jest tak kuszące....
Nasza córka - typowy mieszczuch- nie chce słyszeć o mieszkaniu pod W-wą. Znając jednak swoje dziecię na wylot jestem pewna, że po kilku dniach nie bedzie chciała mieszkać gdzie indziej. Dlatego do dzieła ! Nie zwracaj uwagi na odległość!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ara

Dla mnie , zagorzałego kocura blokowego, jeszcze do niedawna 24 km wydawało się niebotyczną odległością!! Dziś to akceptuję, bo mam w zamian garść miłych, wrażeń, w mieście zamkniętych na kłódkę!!
Żeby jeszcze te drogi....No nic, poczekam.Cierpliwość jest gorzka, ale jej owoce- słodziutkie  ....  :big tongue:   :Lol:  

pozdr.

ara

----------


## 

> Bo na razie mieszkam w dużym mieście i mam stałe łącze internetowe przez osiedlową kablówkę.


no tak ... nie chodzi czy wies tylko czy jest kablówka 
jak jest ...za wsia głos 
nie ma ... głos za miastem 
* pyrka* nie łam sie - radiowe sobie fundniesz ...

pozdro  :Wink2: 

brzoza

----------


## andrzej100

Kiedy moja żona kupiła działkę  na wsi ( no, może nie aż tak jak pyrka) byłem rozczaroway-żeby to tak ładnie ująć. Teraz to już nie zamieniłbym się.Co prawda jeszcze nie mieszkam i nie znam tych wszystkich niedogodności ale już uwielbiam ten leniwie płynący czas i piękne zimowe widoki   Moje hasło:

*TYLKO PROWINCJA* 

Pozdrawiam  :smile: [/list]

----------


## Ewunia

> Co prawda jeszcze nie mieszkam i nie znam tych wszystkich niedogodności ale już uwielbiam ten leniwie płynący czas i piękne zimowe widoki


 To wypada życzyć, żeby ci sąsiad pryzmy  *obornika* pod płotem nie uskładał   :Wink2:

----------


## Ewunia

Z tym dojeżdżaniem, to chyba nie jest najistotniejsze ile (oczywiście w rozsądnych granicach, np. 12-20 km), ale jaka jest dostepność środka transportu. Mieszkanie 5 km od miasta może się okazać prawdziwym utrudnieniem, jeśli jedynym sposobem na przemieszczanie się jest jakiś autobus PKS jeżdżący raz na 2 godziny, lub własne nogi. Lub jeśli jest jeden samochód, a członkowie rodziny muszą wyjechać do szkół, czy pracy o różnych godzinach i do tego w różnych kierunkach. I nie ma możliwości na połączenie ich potrzeb w owym jednym samochodzie. Moja obecna działka jest wprawdzie trochę poza miastem, ale dostępne są tam 3 autobusy miejskie i będziemy niezależni od samochodu, który jest jeden. Takie łączone wyjazdy są kłopotliwe, szczególnie, kiedy dzieci nie są już malutkie, mają własne zajęcia i własne zdanie.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Cały zamożny świat idzie w kierunku : praca w mieście lub w domu, dojazd samochodem do miasta, lub do najbliższej stacji metra.
Trzeba jednak mieć świadomość zagrożeń :
- Byle konflikt światowy, tankowce stoją, rurociągi zakręcone, jesteśmy jak kawalerzysta bez konia - spieszeni.
- Powodujemy wypadek drogowy, tracimy prawo jazdy -  j.w.
- Śnieg nas zasypał - j.w.
Dotąd mieszkaliśmy w domu, gdzie administracja martwiła się o wiele spraw. Obsługa i naprawa instalacji była prosta. Teraz może się to skomplikować. Czy jesteśmy majsterklepką ?
Pewność zasilania w energię elektryczną, wodę, gaz napewno nam się nie poprawi. Wichura, burza i już siedzimy po ciemku, bez ogrzewania i wody.
Zestarzeliśmy się, kto nas odwiedzi ?
Mimo, że mamy dom na własność, opłaty i podatki wzrosły.
Mamy za to ogród, kontakt z naturą. Mamy co przekazać dzieciom i wnukom. 
Mamy też świadomość osiągnięcia wyższego statusu społecznego.
Uwaga ! Przeprowadzka, zwłaszcza w starszym wieku, to jedna z przyczyn zawałów.
Ale w każdym aktywnym człowieku siedzi coś co pcha go do postępu.
Jeśli tylko finanse i czas choć w części pozwolą będzie budował.

----------


## nowaczka

Wprawdzie nie urodziłam się na wsi,ale spędzałam tam dużo czasu u Babci i Wujostwa.Bardzo dobrze wspominam te czasy.Moje dzieci większość dzieciństwa spędziają w dużym mieście.Może warto aby poznały coś innego?

----------


## Ewunia

> Cały zamożny świat idzie w kierunku : praca w mieście lub w domu, dojazd samochodem do miasta, lub do najbliższej stacji metra.


 Gdzie ten zamożny świat? Ja przez swoje, całkiem srednie miasto wojewódzkie, jadę na jego drugi koniec ok. 60 min. Obwodnicą. Przez centrum w godzinach szczytu nie mam odwagi próbować.   :big grin:

----------


## nowaczka

Działka jest 20 km od Gdańska i wcale nie uważam,że to daleko.Dojazd obecnie do pracy zajmuje mi ok.1 godz(mieszkam i pracuję w Gdańsku-dojeżdżam srodkami komunikacji miejskiej)  :Evil:  .Z nowego domu dojazd komunikacją gminną zajmuje mi niecałą godzinę  :ohmy:  .

----------


## AxLe

liczy sie czas dojazdu a nie odległosc,ja pokonuje 14km  Tuszyn- Łódź w 15 minut.

----------


## Magda T.

Witajcie :smile: 
Zawsze mieszkalam w miescie i to w dodatku w bloku. Teraz mamy z mezem mozliwosc wybudowania domu na wsi, jakies 10 min. samochodem od granic miasta. Staram sie rozwazac wszystkie plusy i minusy ale ciezko mi to idzie bo nigdy nie mieszkalam w domu i w dodatku na wsi. Czy ktos moglby mi cos podpowiedziec, kazde spostrzezenie byloby dla mnie cenne. Z gory dziekuje seredecznie,
pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## zoza

Ja podobnie jak ty mieszkam w mieście, ale uważam że mieszkanie na wsi ma więcej plusów niż minusów, popatrz jakim plusem jest życzliwość ludzi mieszkający na wsi, dla nich wiele spraw jest prostych i oczywistych a w mieście co mamy zawiść, bandy wyrostków którym się wydaje że są królami świata, ja wiem że na wsi też mamy wilu złych ludzi ale więcej mamy tych dobrych, a 10 minut jazdy samochodem to pestka, popatrz na ludzi z dużych miast aby dojechać parę kilometrów do pracy trzeba poswiecić  wielokrotnie więcej czasu.
Ja też myślę o przeniesieniu na wieś, tam życie jest prostrze a na pewno tańsze.

----------


## sara

Magdo, ja również mieszkam w mieście, ale od czasu kiedy z mężem kupilismy działkę ciagle "główkujemy" co zrobić, żeby wyprowadzić się na wieś. W mieście nie ma takiej ciszy, spokoju, ludzi bezpośrednich, bezinteresownych ( oprócz tych co znam   :Wink2:  ). Oczywiście nie dotyczy to wszystkich. Jednak na wsi znam większość sąsiadów, zawsze są chętni do pomocy i to bezinteresownie!. Nie ma to jak wschod  i zachód słońca obejrzany w "środku" przyrody. Dopiero tam widzę jak przyroda się zmienia, jej różnorodność i jaką malutką cząstką jestem w tym ogromnym świecie. Kiedy wieczorem usiadę na tarasie i wsłuchuję się w przyrodę zaczynam podziwiać Stwórcę, za Jego dzieło. Pobyt na działce jest dla mnie czasem na "wyhamowanie" z pędu miejskiego. Kiedy się wyprowadzimy na wieś do miasta będę miała 70 km. do miasta....ale nic to.   :Lol:

----------


## Ula S

Ja też mieszkam w mieście i chętnie zamieszkałabym na wsi.Uważam jednak,że powinnas zwrócić uwage na takie rzeczy jak:  ODLEGŁOŚC OD SZKOŁY bo nie zawsze można pozwolić sobie na dowożenie dzieci  lub poprostu nie mieć czasu np. będąc w pracy.Powinnaś popytać czy zimą nie ma problemu z  ODŚNIEŻANIEM drogi i czy napewno pług dochodzi do miejsca w którym chcesz zbudować dom. Myśle,że z takimi rzeczami jak sklep nie powinno być problemu bo zakupy można zrobić wracając z pracy.

----------


## ADAMOS48

Dodał bym czy jest asflalt, autobus ,? żartuję .Ja buduję tam ,gdzie niema niczego oprócz prądu i ciesze się Popatrzcie na lewo

----------


## mik99

Razem z żoną w tym roku z budową ruszamy, ok 27km od centrum Warszawy na wsi z prawdziwym lasem i łakami.

I Problem dojazdów do pracy załatwia nam kolejka elektyczna do stacji mamy ok. 400m, a ponadto są jeszcze autobusy.

II Wątpliwości nasze związne są razcej z przyszłością naszego dziecka, w blizszej  okolicy sąsziedzi dzieci nie mają, jednak mamy nadzieję, że może jakieś przedszkole sprawę załatwi.

III Sprawa prac wokół domu to dla mnie sama przyjemność bez względu na porę roku.

Zatem NA WIEŚ, czemu nie.

----------


## ara

Jestem również entuzjastką życia na wsi, o czym nieraz pisałam na Forum.
Jako zagorzały do niedawna kocur blokowy, przechodzę metamorfozę-coraz bardziej pragnę spróbować nowych wyzwań i nowych doznań.

Uciec  od miejskich rewirów. Zakosztować wolności. Nacieszyć się urodą otaczającego świata- tego pragnę po latach mdławego romansu z miastem...
 Obserwuję, że coraz nas więcej, takich   zagrodowych marzycieli ..  :big grin:

----------


## bilbo

Nasz domek buduje się na wsi  :Smile: 
Ale wieś leży na granicy z Wrockiem. 1km i jesteśmy w mieście.
Na większą odległość byśmy się nie zdecydowali. Chociażby z tego powodu, że widzieliśmy jak wyglądają zimą drogi tuż za naszą wsią. Zaletą jest też autobus miejski, który u nas w Kiełczowie ma swoją pętlę. Jeszcze z niego nie korzystaliśmy  :Smile:  ale wydaje nam się to ważne, szczególnie dla dzieciaków może być pomocne. Istotna jest też szkoła na miejscu. Sklepy rzeczywiście mniej są potrzebne. Dociera tu też zakres działania firm ochraniarskich z monitoringiem. A i osiedle, na którym się budujemy nie jest typowo wiejskie - oszczędzi nam to "uroków" w postaci walących się w sąsiedztwie stodół, czy swojskich zapachów.

Każdy ma swoje preferencje. Dla niektórych takie swojskie klimaty to sam miód, a odległość nie gra roli, gdy rzadko bywa się w mieście. My prawie codziennnie mamy coś do załatwienia we Wrocku. 10 czy 20min. samochodem to nie dużo, rzeczywiście więcej można spędzić w centrum w korkach. Biorąc jednak pod uwagę stan naszych dróg i atrakcje w postaci nieoświetlonych rowerzystów i pieszych na drogach bez poboczy, mi osobiście mało ośmiechałoby się wielokrotne podkonywanie podmiejskiej (wiejskiej) trasy.

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## georg



----------


## bilbo

Uhm,
mu już też raczej nie marzymy o asfalcie na naszych osiedlowych uliczkach. Jest tego zaledwie kilkaset metrów do gminnego asfaltu. Fakt, że trochę na dziurach trzęsie, a i samochód wciąż zabłocony, ale jednak do życia to taka okolica znacznie milsza, spokojniejsza i bezpieczniejsza.

----------


## Ivo

My budujemy domek na typowej wsi - jedna droga. Ale nie jest tak żle - do gminy, przystanku PKS mamy ok. 10-15 min.

Nie chciałam mieszkać na osiedlu domków, jeden przy drugim, uliczki z każdej strony - marzyła mi się przestrzeń, natura i przede wszystkim spokój.

Już nie mogę doczekać, kiedy tam zamieszkamy  :smile:

----------


## magdah

w mieście można pracować, bawić się, odwiedzać kina, teatry, sklepy i robić milion innych rzeczy ale na pewno lepiej jest mieszkać na wsi. Oczywiście myślę o okolicach jakiegoś większego miasta, najlepiej z dobrym dojazdem. Ja mam do centrum Poznania jakieś 15-30min i choć dojeżdżam codziennie, nigdy bym się nie zamieniła na mieszkanie w mieście,

----------


## ppp.j

Całe życie mieszkałem w dużym mieście, całe dorosłe życie mam działkę na wsi i przez cały ten czas kombinowałem jak się wyrwać z miasta na wieś na stałe. Nareszcie powoli zaczyna się to realizować. Swoją leśną działkę powiększyłem drogą kupna i na tej dodatkowej powierzchni realizuję swoje marzenia. Wychodzę z założenia że jeżeli i tak jestem cały dzień poza domem a do domu przychodzę się tylko przespać to lepszy jest sen w świeżym powietrzu i wiejskiej ciszy a jak od czasu do czasu chcemy się gdzieś wyrwać to odległość 30 km nie stanowi problemu.

----------


## Ewunia

Jeżeli decyzję o zamieszkaniu na wsi podejmuje sie po parokrotnej wizycie u znajomych w pełni lata, to można się niemile rozczarować. Wyprowadzając sie na wieś trzeba mieć świadomość wszystkich tych "niedogodności", o których mieszczuchom z dziada-pradziada, nawet się nie śniło. Ale, jak sie juz to zaakceptuje, to może sie nawet spodobac. 
Ja w każdym razie, nie chciałabym wracać do czasów, kiedy mieszkaliśmy bez samochodu z małymi dziećmi z dala od sklepów, szkoły, lekarza. Beztrosko przyjemne to były tylko letnie wakacje.
Uważam, że na wsi żyje się jednak trudniej, chociaż czasami przyjemniej   :big grin:

----------


## aga_kraków

Hej,
ciekawe (i trochę niepokojące...),że życie na wsi chwalą tu głównie  mieszczuchy
wszedzie dobrze,gdzie nas nie ma?

dokonałam takiego samego wyboru co wy-wynoszę się z centrum miasta-na wieś.Marzę o tym i nie mogę się doczekać.
Ale liczę się z tym,że nowa sytuacja zaskoczy mnie zarówno "in plus" jak"in minus"

Pozdr.Aga

----------


## agnikkrol

i ja też i ja też buduje sę na wsi  :big grin:   ale takiej prawdziwej polskiej wsi, bez drogi, bez przystanku autobusowego, bez dworca PKP bez szkoły, sklepów i z sąsiadem 1 km. odemnie   :big grin:  Marze o tym żeby rano w szlafroku wyjść na taras i pijąc poranną kawę ni słysześ żadnych innych odgłosów od śpiewu ptaków  :big grin:

----------


## Ewunia

> i ja też buduje sę na wsi, ale takiej prawdziwej polskiej wsi, bez drogi, bez przystanku autobusowego, bez dworca PKP bez szkoły, sklepów i z sąsiadem 1 km. odemnie


Może w mniejszym wymiarze, ale przechodziłam przez to i raczej ci nie zazdroszczę.

----------


## [email protected]

I ja tez na wsi 8 km od miasta. Patrzylismy tylko zeby podstawowka byla bo bączek maly jest i do szkoly bedzie musial kiedys pojsc  :big grin:

----------


## benita72

A może coś pośredniego? Spokojne osiedle domków jednorodzinnych na peryferiach niedużego miasta. Też ptaszki śpiewają, lasek niedaleko, autobusy nie jeżdżą(tym bardziej tramwaje- brrr), a do centrum rzut beretem, tam gdzie sklepy, szkoły i ogólnie bardziej cywilizacyjnie.
 Tak będę mieszkać, bo to mi najbardziej odpowiada. Teraz mieszkam na wsi i domu tu bym mieć nie chciała, bo 
  1. sklepy są niby dwa, ale w żadnym nic nie ma, a jak mi zabraknie jajka do panierki?
  2. Autobusy jeżdża rzadko i rzadko o czasie, a mamy tylko jedno auto.
  3. jak się chce posiedzieć w knajpce ze znajomymi( z miasta), to trzeba wracać taxi
  4. o niedogodnościach związanych z wożeniem ewentualnych dzieci nie wspomnę
  5. nie mówiąc już o kinie itp.
  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ivo

*benita72*  - życie na wsi nie zawsze oznacza wyżeczenia, o których wspominasz.

1) W naszej wiosce nie ma sklepu, ale 1 km od nas jest i druga wioska - dwa super sklepy, oraz 2 km w drugę stronę - gmina. 
2) Autobusy jeżdżą co 20-30 min - w miejście też nie częściej jeżdżą na dalsze dzielnice
3) albo mieć kierowce niepijącego  :smile: 
5) Kino? Nie ma nic strszniejszego - albo po pracy i od razu jakiś obiadzik na miejście, albo przyjazd do domu i potem wieczorny wyjazd - w czym problem..? Przecież do pracy codziennie się dojeżdża..

A może wieś wsi nierówna   :Wink2:

----------


## bobo30

No to teraz parę uwag od kogoś kto całe życie mieszkał na wsi i będzie mieszkał. (W bloku tylko parę miesięcy w czasie studiów i nigdy więcej.) Na wsi, w domu jesteś u siebie, brak sąsiadów po bokach, na dole i górze, można pohałasować i... nic. Masz więcej prywatności, nikt nie słucha przez ścianę. Jest bezpieczniej, bo wszyscy sie znają, a nawet jeśli coś, to "swojego" raczej nie ruszą. Rano zielona trawka, cisza, czyste powietrze. Jeśli ktoś boi się odległości, to dwa samochody lub jakiś transport publiczny w pobliżu. O dzieci się nie martwcie. Poradzą sobie jeśli naprawdę będą chciały. Pewne trudności z dotarciem do domu dodaja tylko smaku młodości. Ach te nocne powroty...  :big grin:  Zawsze można coś zorganizować z sąsiadem.
Aczkolwiek warto, aby dom nie był zbyt daleko od miasta, bo to może przeszkadzać. Myślę, że godzina jazdy samochodem, czyli około 60 km to maksimum. Ja mieszkałam 25, 60 i 50 km od miasta. Docelowo będzie 40. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Magda T.

Bardzo dziekuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi :smile:  Chyba jednak zdecyduje sie na domek za miastem bo wydaje mi sie ze to jest jednak duzo przyjemniejsze od mieszkania w bloku :smile:  Na poczatku bedzie pewnie troche trudno ale mam nadzieje ze po jakims czasie bedziemy zadowoleni z tego wyboru. Serdecznie pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Jagna

> ... O dzieci się nie martwcie. Poradzą sobie jeśli naprawdę będą chciały. Pewne trudności z dotarciem do domu dodaja tylko smaku młodości. Ach te nocne powroty...  Zawsze można coś zorganizować z sąsiadem.
> Aczkolwiek warto, aby dom nie był zbyt daleko od miasta, bo to może przeszkadzać. Myślę, że godzina jazdy samochodem, czyli około 60 km to maksimum. Ja mieszkałam 25, 60 i 50 km od miasta. Docelowo będzie 40. 
> pozdrawiam


Dzięki Bobo za ten głos. Tym bardziej, że jak rozumiem, jesteś osobą, która to wszystko zna z autopsji. Bo ja właśnie o dzieci się trochę martwię... Działkę mamy 40 km od Warszawy, dojaz samochodem to ok. 45 min. a ja i tak pracuję w okolicy i do pracy jadę minut 10, więc zero problemu. Ale dzieci do szkoły będą musiały dojeżdzać autobusem szkolnym i do końca gimnazjum mamy ten problem z głowy. Ale już w liceum....jeżeli szkoła w W-wie, to dojazd z dwiema przesiadkami a późnym wieczorem (imprezy?!   :Evil:   ) to już tylko my i nasze samochody... Działka jest wielka i piękna, cisza spokój, las, jezioro, rzeka...cudo. Ale czy nasze dzieci kiedyś nas nie oskalpują, że im życie z daleka od rozrywek urządzamy...? Chociaż znając dzisiejsze "rozrywki" to chyba wyjdzie im to na zdrowie.   :Confused:   Zresztą pocieszam się, że oby do matury. Potem niech studiują (pobożne życzenia  :Roll:   ) i idą mieszkać do miasta. Dobrze myślę?

----------


## bilbo

*benita72*, piszesz o tym, na co i my stawiamy.
Złoty środek zawsze jest najlepszy  :Smile: 

U nas, mimo że w lini prostej tylko 1km od granic Wrocka, też jest cisza i spokój, do asfaltu z 0,5km, skowronki śpiewają, nawet sarny się pojawiają na polu.
A mimo to, do MPK tylko 1km, do kina i hipermarketu 7km (w tym 5km już w mieście  :Smile:  ). Jest też szkoła itp.
Również jeśli wziąść taxi to da się przeżyć, bo na granicy miasta. A te "marne" 10-30km od granic miasta to w przypadku taksówki już inna śpiewka i te same osoby, które tak romantycznie mówią o wsi daleko od szosy inaczej będą śpiewać, gdy będzie trzeba wracać po imprezce w mieście. 
Generalnie w centrum miasta, i wszędzie tam gdzie bloki, nie ma miejsca do życia. Ale jeżeli ktoś nie ma ochoty wybrać stylu życia leśniczego, to powinien (moim zdaniem) pomyśleć o jakiejś podmiejskiej (a nie wiejskiej) działce. Nawet jeżeli ma się to odbyć kosztem wyższej ceny za ziemię - warto to dobrze rozważyć.

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## ppp.j

*Benita72* – oczywiście każdy ma swoje upodobania i do nich stara się dostosowywać swoje życie jednak dla mnie osiedle domków podmiejskich to wybacz ale niemal to samo co położone na bok blokowisko. I tu i tam wiadomo kiedy sąsiad żonę bije i czuć co mają dzisiaj na obiad. A przecież:
1. po zakupy jeżdżę dzisiaj raz w tygodniu do marketów a świeże pieczywo kupuję na śniadanie w pracy a na kolacje po pracy. I tak mam zamiar robić i na wsi.
2. W moim przypadku autobusy jeżdżą co godzinę jeżeli u Ciebie jest inaczej to trzeba się jakoś przystosować a o jajkach niestety pamiętać lub hodować własne kury  :Wink2:   mogą być japonki są bardzo ozdobne i odporne na niewygody.
3. Albo zaprosić znajomych do siebie oni bardzo chętnie skorzystają z atrakcji wiejskiego wypadu a Twój prestiż wzrośnie.
4. To już problem ale obecnie większość wsi ma dogodny dostęp do typowej edukacji a jeśli będzie potrzeba czegoś specjalnego to i w mieście trzeba dowozić.
5. Jak już bez tego nie można żyć to jest kino domowe chyba że tęsknisz za ściskiem i szelestem papierków od cukierków.
Natomiast nic mi nie zastąpi świeżego powietrza, kontaktu z przyrodą, pogłosu ujadających psów na wsi oczywiście też i wiejskich zapachów, czasami wyłączenia energii elektrycznej itp. Ale jak to się zaakceptuje to jest wspaniale.
*bilbo* a jak myślisz za ile lat miasto przyjdzie do Ciebie i wchłonie Twoją spokojną okolicę? Ja daję Ci pięć lat spokoju a co potem? Następna budowa?
Pozdrawiam -  "wiejski fanatyk"

----------


## bilbo

Jak będzie trzeba, to cóż... następna budowa  :Smile: 
Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie tak źle. Wiem, gdzie ma iść obwodnica. Myślę też, że zanim ktoś wpadnie ma pomysł stawiania tu bloków, wkoło będą same domki.
Co do świeżości powietrza - na osiedlu bloków na granichach miasta jest znacznie lepsze niż w centrum, u nas "na wsi" jest jeszcze lepsze. A w puszczy amazońskiej jest znacznie lepsze niż u Ciebie   :Lol:  
Sprawa względna - złoty środek (?)
Natomiast w sprawie wyłączania energii elektrycznej, już myślę o generatorze ewentualne UPSie. Nie mam zamiaru wmawiać sobie, że nic mi takiej atrakcji nie zastąpi  :Smile: 

Nie uważam, że życie daleko od miasta jest niemożliwe !!!
Zwracam jedynie uwagę na aspekty wiejskiego życia, które dla nas są istotne i proponuje każdemu rozważyć to ze swojej strony:
- ile razy dziennie (tygodniowo) musi być w mieście (nie koniecznie w związku z pracą i niekoniecznie w najbliżym miasteczku, ale w *mieście*)
- czy ma wielu znajomych w mieście, z którymi się chce spotykać
- czy lubi wielokrotne dojazdy kiepskimi drogami
itp. itd.

pozdrawiam
i życzę wszystkim cudownego życia na własnym kawałku Ziemi
Robert

----------


## Ewunia

> Spokojne osiedle domków jednorodzinnych na peryferiach niedużego miasta


Tak mam zamiar mieć, prawie głuche ostępy przerobiłam - to juz nie dla mnie


> O dzieci się nie martwcie. Poradzą sobie jeśli naprawdę będą chciały


No, nie wiem. Kilkanaście lat na etacie taxidriver, co nie co mnie doświadczyło w tym względzie. Dolicz jeszcze ewentualne popołudniowe lub wieczorne zajęcia dodatkowe. My zaliczaliśmy 3 x w tygodniu (40 km x 2) dowożenie  jednego z synów do miasta wojewówdzkiego na treningi, bo okazał się zgolnym sportowcem, a my byliśmy dobrymi rodzicami. Można policzyć, ile to godzin zajmowało.



> obecnie większość wsi ma dogodny dostęp do typowej edukacji


 Propaganda i nieprawda. Poziom nauczania szkół wiejskich, w większości jest zdecydowanie niższy niż w mieście. Mniejsza jest dostępność do pomocy naukowych i dobrej kadry. Widać to po ich absolwentach, którzy nie dostają się do tzw "dobrych liceów".



> Nie uważam, że życie daleko od miasta jest niemożliwe !!!
> Zwracam jedynie uwagę na aspekty wiejskiego życia, które dla nas są istotne i proponuje każdemu rozważyć to ze swojej strony:
> - ile razy dziennie (tygodniowo) musi być w mieście (nie koniecznie w związku z pracą i niekoniecznie w najbliżym miasteczku, ale w *mieście*)
> - czy ma wielu znajomych w mieście, z którymi się chce spotykać
> - czy lubi wielokrotne dojazdy kiepskimi drogami
> itp. itd.


Podpisuję się pod tym, bo właśnie tak należy to ocenić. Najłatwiej poradziłam sobie z innym sposobem robienia zakupów i prawie zerowym życiem towarzyskim w okresie zimowym. Najtrudniej z ciągłym jeżdżeniem po paskudnych drogach, rzadko, albo wcale nie odśnieżanych, albo dziurawych i z pokładami błota. 10 - 20 km/godz na wąskiej drodze, nawet na 5-cio kilometrowym odcinku może doprowadzić do rozstroju żołądka.
Ale lato było tam rzeczywiście cudowne. Te grille prawie do rana, owoce z własnych drzewek, morze kwiatów pod oknami ...

----------


## ppp.j

*Ewunia* napisała




> ppp.j napisał: 
> obecnie większość wsi ma dogodny dostęp do typowej edukacji
> 			
> 		
> 
> Propaganda i nieprawda. Poziom nauczania szkół wiejskich, w większości jest zdecydowanie niższy niż w mieście. Mniejsza jest dostępność do pomocy naukowych i dobrej kadry. Widać to po ich absolwentach, którzy nie dostają się do tzw "dobrych liceów".


Akurat jestem otoczony samymi nauczycielami w najbliższej rodzinie więc o poziomie nauczania mam wyrobione zadnie a mieszkam w W-wie czyli dość dużym mieście i na Grochowie dość specyficznej dzielnicy. Widzę co sobą reprezentują córki moich sąsiadów którzy nie wiele zajmują się dziećmi i znam na mojej wsi dzieci których to bym życzył każdemu z Was. Jeżeli jedynym problemem w domu jest brak forsy na następne ˝ l. to i najlepiej wyposażona szkoła nic nie da a w dobie ogólnego dostępu do wszelkich mediów obycie z kulturą to tylko potrzeba kontaktu z nią wyniesiona z domu.

----------


## Ewunia

> w dobie ogólnego dostępu do wszelkich mediów obycie z kulturą to tylko potrzeba kontaktu z nią wyniesiona z domu.


Kultura i wiedza, to dwie różne rzeczy, chociaż rzeczywiście, w dużym stopniu od siebie zależne. Nie twierdzę, że WSZYSTKIE szkoły w mieście są wspaniałe, a WSZYSTKIE wiejskie są be. Wiem, że dostęp do wiedzy jest na wsi zdecydowanie trudniejszy i ... droższy. Dzieci, poza dużymi miastami, skazane są w większości jedynie na podręczniki, bo nawet biblioteki posiadają raczej mało znaczące pozycje. Internet, tak powszechny za niewielkie pieniądze w większych miastach, na wsi jest wręcz nieosiągalny, a jeśli już, to za kilkakrotnie większą kasę. Jakiekolwiek zajęcia dodatkowe wiążą się  z dużym zaangażowaniem rodziców i wyjazdami, czyli czas i pieniądze.
W mieście jest zwyczajnie łatwiej dotrzeć do ośrodków wiedzy i z niej skorzystać. Co nie znaczy, oczywiście, że mieszkając ileś tam kilometrów od dużego miasta, jest się skazanym na bycie głąbem   :Wink2:

----------


## puchatek

Od 8 lat bardzo chwalimy sobie wies w miescie. 
Nie zadne tam osiedle. Miejscowi tez nie mowia inaczej niz "a u nas we wsi". 
Do granic miasta jeszcze kilkaset metrow, a sa i pola, i bazanty, i sarny sie trafiaja. Jest cisza i gwiazd widac jakby wiecej.
Rolnicy nie hoduja, tylko sadza i sieja, wiec zapachy bardzo wiejskie ze dwa razy w roku (nawoz na wiosne i gnijaca kapusta po pierwszych mrozach).
Praca, szkola, znajomi, imprezy w miescie, a potem kilkanascie minut do domu. Jak ktos chce, to i miejskim autobusem. Droga odsniezona, szeroka i szybka.
Miejskie wady: mala dzialka, miasto niestety coraz blizej.
Wiejskie wady: internetu ani widu i czasem nie sposob pojac sposobu myslenia miejscowych...
Ale jak ktos nie ma wielkiego wiejskiego zapalu, to moze warto jeszcze poszukac wsi blisko miasta?

----------


## BK

> Natomiast w sprawie wyłączania energii elektrycznej, już myślę o generatorze ewentualne UPSie. Nie mam zamiaru wmawiać sobie, że nic mi takiej atrakcji nie zastąpi


Zainteresował mnie twój pomysł generatora prądu, bo UPS to konieczność - oprócz na etacie pracuję też w domu, mam napięte terminy zleceń, nieraz z dnia na dzień i wyłączenie prądu to katastrofa. Ile to kosztuje i jakie są koszty eksploatacji? Masz jakiś konkretny pomysł na to urządzenie?

Beata

----------


## Jagna

> Wiem, że dostęp do wiedzy jest na wsi zdecydowanie trudniejszy i ... droższy. Dzieci, poza dużymi miastami, skazane są w większości jedynie na podręczniki, bo nawet biblioteki posiadają raczej mało znaczące pozycje. Internet, tak powszechny za niewielkie pieniądze w większych miastach, na wsi jest wręcz nieosiągalny, a jeśli już, to za kilkakrotnie większą kasę. Jakiekolwiek zajęcia dodatkowe wiążą się  z dużym zaangażowaniem rodziców i wyjazdami, czyli czas i pieniądze.


Może nie powinnam się wypowiadać, bo to dotyczy mnie osobiście, ale tak naprawdę poziom nauczania zależy głównie od NAUCZYCIELA. Sama uczę angielskiego w małym miasteczku i nieskromnie uważam, że "trzymam poziom". Ale np. dwie osoby uczące polskiego to dwie różne metody i dwa różne poziomy, a szkoła ta sama. To samo jest w mieście. Ostatnio była u nas nowa pani od fizyki - nauczycielka warszawska. Dyrekcja zwolniła ją po półroczu, bo jej talent dydaktyczny był zerowy. Co do internetu, to bez przesady - gdzie jest telefon, tam i internet. A niewiele jest takich miejsc gdzie nie ma telefonu. Jeśli chodzi o pieniądze to faktycznie na wsi nie wszystkich na to stać, ale tu chyba rozmawiamy o takich, którzy mieszkają na wsi, ale potrzeby i możliwości mają "miastowe"   :Wink2:   Co do zajęć dodatkowych - tu niestety jest prawda. Bez dowożących rodziców możliwości sa minimalne   :sad:    Ale można zatrudnić nauczyciela dojeżdżającego, albo kombinować "wiejskie" hobby np. jazda konna.

----------


## bilbo

BK, polecam wątek:
*Domowy generator prądu* 

Pisząc tu o UPSie miałem na myśli nie taki mały do komputera, a duży niemal zastępujący generator. Jednak generator wychodzi taniej, no i lepiej sprawdzi się przy dłuuuugich przerwach w dostawach prądu.
Generatorki stoją w różnych marketach budowlanych. Możesz sobie pooglądać ceny (zaczynają się od 1-2tys.) i możliwości. Osobiście jeszcze nie wiem, jak to podłączę, ale dobrze jest to zaplanować na etapie wykonywania instalacji eletrycznej.

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Ewunia

Plusem wiejskich szkół jest brak takiego zdziczenia obyczajów, jakie bywa w dużych miejskich szkołach. I z tego powodu mogą być bezpieczniejsze, chociaż i tam jest coraz gorzej.

----------


## zosia z wwy

ja niestety mam inne zdanie. ale pewnie mamy tez inna sytuacje niz wiekszosc forumowiczow. mieszkamy w wwie, maz wraca do domu okolo 20 (teraz mieszkamy w centrum) ja okolo 18. wracam i zajmuje sie dzieckiem. jak przyjezdza maz jade do centrum handlowego na zakupy (srednio 2 razy w tygodniu). 
przeprowadzamy sie do domku szeregowego 10 km od centrum wwy, za te pieniadze za ktore kupujemy ten domek (dzialka tylko 550 m)wybudowalibysmy sobie pewnie kilka domow w innej czesci Polski.
ale to byl swiadomy wybor, dlatego ze:
- dojazdy w duzym miescie marnuja zycie - co z tego ze bede miala dom z piekna duza dzialka jak dojade do niego o 20 a maz o 22, kiedy sie z tego cieszyc?
- co drugi weekend spedzamy czesto nad morzem lub w gorach, wiec wtedy trudno cieszyc sie domem
- z miesjca ktore wybralismy na domek mam gora 15 min do centrum i do pracy, blisko do sklepow, kina, basenu itp.
- mysle ze wypad do znajomych nie bedzie wyprawa, a co wazniejsze znajomi bede mogli do nas wpasc bez problemu jak wroca (wszyscy moga pic bo taksowka przy takich odleglosciach to nie majatek)
- opiekunka nie bedzie miala klopotu z dojazdem i inne osoby tez
- no i wazne jest to, ze mamy male dziecko (11 mc-y) i planujemy miec wiecej dzieci - dziecko bedzie moglo miejskim autobusem jezdzic do szkoly, liceum i na studia, bez problemu tez bedzie moglo przyjmowac kolezanki, nie bedzie klopotow z dojazdem
- no i ciesze sie ze mieszkamy w zamknietym osiedlu, bo to znaczy dla mnie bezpieczenstwo i dziecko bede mogla sobie spokojnie wypusic na ulice rower itp. i co wazne wiem, ze sasiedzi tez maja male dzieci - ciesze sie ze mala bedzie miala kolezanki obok
- istotne jest rowniez to, ze ja sie balabym mieszkac na wsi bo czulabym sie nieswojo i depresyjnie w zimie i jesieni

oczywiscie zdaje sobie sprawe ze wieszkosc z was ma inne zdanie, ale prosze spytajcie sie tych co juz mieszkaja na wsi (a nie planuja lub buduja) - ci juz nie sa tacy entuzjastyczni, zwlaszcza zima i jesien jest przygnebiajaca a dojazdy zabieraja pol zycia.

----------


## mbz

Nie do konca sie z Toba zgodze Zosiu, w kwestii dojazdow, a zwlaszcza w Warszawie i pod nia. Czasami dluzej jedzie sie w samej Warszawie niz za nia.
Poza tym jesien i zima wcale nie jest depresyjna na wsi, za to w miescie i owszem. Przynajmniej jest gdzie pojsc na spacer, krajobraz wyglada cudnie (nie jak w miescie-zaraz chlapa i brud).

----------


## Paty

Do postu zosi z waw-y.

Wydaje mi sie że Twoja wypowiedź dotyczy tylko ludzi mieszkających w dużych miastach. W mniejszych miasteczkach czy miastach dojazd "na wieś" to około 10 km. Tym bardziej że wieś powoli zaciera granicę z miastem.
Ja świadomie wybrałam "przedmieścia" wsi. Mam ciszę ,spokój, piękne widoki , las i dobry dojazd asfaltową drogą. A moja córka ma klikunastu znajomych mieszkających w pobliżu. Do szkoły i do pracy codziennie dojeżdżamy  do miasta. Popołudnowe zajęcia ( angielski, basen , karate itp.) są tak organizowane, żeby przynajmniej kilkoro dzieci jechało w tym samym czasie . A tak dobrze się słada że 6 -oro  z nich chodzi do jednej szkoły ,więc są ustalane dyżury na ich odwożenie i przywożenie.
Przy dobrej organizacji mieszkanie na wsi nie stanowi żadnego problemu, a korzyści chyba o wiele większe.
Ale jest to moje zdanie.

Paty.

----------


## zosia z wwy

jeszcze jedno, ja bede mieszkala w pieknej (moim zdaniem) okolicy. jest to wilanow zawady, gdzie jest mnostwo pieknych stawow z labedziami i rzeczka wilanowka tez jest (i tez plywaja po niej labedzie co wyglada przpieknie), obok jest tez piekny las (rezerwat przyrody) a zaraz za tym lasem (nie wiecej niz 2 km od mojego domu) jest palac w wilanowie z pieknym parkiem. wiec na widoki i okolice nie narzekam.
istotnie ta sytuacja odnosi sie do zycia w miescie, przypuszczam, ze tam gdzie buduja sie wiekszosc forumowiczow tez sa piekne widoki a zarazem nie jest daleko do miasta. fajnie tez jest jak sa dzieci w sasiedztwie (gdy ma sie dzieci).
gdybym mieszkala na wsi to dla mnie problemem byloby zgranie sie z dojazdami, przeciez dzieci trzeba zawiezc i odebrac ze szkoly, a nie kazdy ma 2 samochody, a autobusem to trwa dluzej i wtedy kiedy sie cieszyc domkiem? chyba ze jedna osoba nie pracuje i ma czas aby sie tym zajac (dowozeniem dzieci do szkoly). chyba ze szkola jest na piechotke...

----------


## ania

> Nie do konca sie z Toba zgodze Zosiu, w kwestii dojazdow, a zwlaszcza w Warszawie i pod nia. Czasami dluzej jedzie sie w samej Warszawie niz za nia.


... *mzb*! mieszkając poza Wawą a pracując w Wawie należy SUMOWAĆ oba te odcinki!!!

Zosiu, jestem z Tobą!
Też szukam na Zawadach, piękne miejsce, obserwuję jak się rozwija od 10 lat. Niestety, ma dwie wady dojazdowe: 
1. ul. Vogla niedługo zupełnie się zatka   :Evil:  
2. autobusy 164 i 163 nie kursują zbyt przyjaźnie   :sad:  

Poza tym zgadzam się z Tobą w zupełności

----------


## zosia z wwy

Aniu, moze bedziemy sasiadkami?! sa miejsca na zawadach gdzie mozna kupic jeszcze stosunkowo niedroga dzialke (jak na ta odleglosc od centrum). wyboraz sobie ze jest tam duzo sprzedanych dzialek w okolicy 150 USD za metr ale mozna tez znalezc w okolicy ulicy ruczaj (ktora jest piekna) dzialki za ok 40 dolarow. gdybysmy mieli pieniadze pewnie bysmy zainwestowali tam w ziemie bo na pewno podskoczy.
uwazasz ze na vogla beda korki? ja jeszcze nigdy nie zauwazylam, poza tym mozna wyjechac z zawad augustowka. szczesliwie z autobusow nie korzystam i raczje nie planuje.
dla mnie to miejsce jest super, ale uwaga jeszcze tam nie mieszkam i obym nie zmienila zdania. na razie nie moge sie doczekac przeprowadzki.
no i wracajac do sprawy korkow - mieszkalam w wilanowie starym, na zoliborzu, mam tescia na sadybie, siostre na ursynowie, sama mieszkalam tez na ursynowie, teraz mieszkam na ochocie i uwazam ze z wilanowa jest najlepszy dojazd, tam w ogole nie ma korkow, porownujaca do innych czesci wwy to bajka. jezeli sie na wilanowie pojawia korki, to pomysl sobie jakie beda wtedy korki w innych czesciach wwy - proporcjonalnie duzo wieksze!

----------


## mbz

[quote="ania"]


> Nie do konca sie z Toba zgodze Zosiu, w kwestii dojazdow, a zwlaszcza w Warszawie i pod nia. Czasami dluzej jedzie sie w samej Warszawie niz za nia.


... *mzb*! mieszkając poza Wawą a pracując w Wawie należy SUMOWAĆ oba te odcinki!!!


No wiec wlasnie tak jest po zsumowaniu  :smile:  Ci, ktorzy mieszkaja na Bielanach albo na Tarchominie, a pracuja tak jak ja na Mokotowie jezdza do domu dluzej niz ja (mieszkam za Starymi Babicami). I odwrotnie, jak ktos mieszka na Ursynowie, a pracuje na Bielanach lub Targowku, to tez marnuje pol dnia na dojazdy.

----------


## ania

...Czyli jak zwykle wszystko zależy od kontekstu   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Józia S.

Preferuję wieś: 5 minut jazdy od małego miasta i 30 minut jazdy od dużego miasta.   :Lol:

----------


## peilin

ja preferuje pod miastem, ale nie za daleko. jako dziecko mieszkalam w blizne jasinskiego (1km od granicy w-wy) i czułam sie jak na koncu swiata, ale trzeba przyznac, ze warunki byly inne - brak tylu lini podmiejskich co obecnie. potem mieszkałam rok w w-wie i zaczelam szukac dzialki miejskiej (stare bemowo). w miedzyczasie trafila sie mozliwosc pomieszkania w truskawiu (25km od centrum,wczesniej sklasyfikowanym jako koniec swiata) i po 3 miesiacach w puszczy (las przed domem), kupilismy dzialke tuz obok (hornowek). obecnie nie wyobrazam sobie mieszkania w miescie, a przy okazji okazalo sie, ze do pracy (pl konstytucji) dojezdzam w 35 minut. co do dzieci to w okolicy jest masa przedszkoli, w tym jedno montesorri angielsko-języczne i swietna panstwowa szkola podstawowa i gimnazjum. rzeczywiscie, zeby wygodnie funkcjonowac trzeba miec 2 samochody, bo taksowki wychodza drogo, ale sa tez autobusy podmiejskie, ktorymi dziecko moze spokojnie dojezdzac do liceum.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Ten wątek rozwija się wokół osi : mieszkam na wsi - dojeżdżam - pracuje w centrum miasta.
1.  Rozwojowi mieszkalnictwa w strefie podmiejskiej towarzyszyć będzie także powstawanie zakładów pracy na tym terenie, nie tylko w usługach i handlu. 
Co raz więcej firm buduje swoje siedziby poza centrum, bo są kłopoty z parkowaniem.
Handel śródmiejski nie notuje sukcesów - bo zmotoryzowani klienci wybierają hipermarkety i sklepy z dojazdem.
2.  Zwiększa się ilość zawodów które można wykonywać w domu, z wykorzystaniem internetu. Telefon stacjonarny i komórkowy zapewnia stąłą łączność szefa z pracownikami.
To wszysko spowoduje decentralizacje miast. 
Duża część mieszkających za miastem nie będzie musiała dojeżdżać do centrum, co z kolei spowoduje zmniejszenie korków na tej trasie.

----------


## Jasiu

Nie masz racji Zosiu z tą pozamiejska depresją. Jest wręcz przeciwnie - miasto jest brudne i zakurzone. Szczególnie zimą i jesienią kiedy po ulicach walają sie brudne i rozjżdzone błocko poprzetykane śmieciami i psimi kupami (na skwerach). 

Od pół roku mieszkamy pod lasem i ani my ani nasze dzieci nie wyobrażamy sobie powrotu do miasta. Tutaj jest przestrzeń, cisza, spokój, bezpieczeństwo. 

Z dojazdami udało nam sie tak poukładac, że wyjeżdżając o 7:30 jesteśmy w pracy na 8:00, a po drodze podrzucamy dwoje dzieciaków do dwu róznych szkół.

Ty masz oczywiscie inną sytuacje i Twoja decyzja jest słuszna i przemyślana. Ale zapewniam Ciebie, że gdybyś miała inaczej poukładaną pracę to większośc Twoich argumentów straciłaby na ostrości. 

Zarabiac w mieście i mieszkac na wsi to najlepszy układ  :smile:

----------


## Ula S

Wieś  :Confused:   ? Chętnie!   :Wink2:  pod warunkiem,że blisko do szkoły,sklepu,przystanku autobusowego i cywilizowanej drogi.Inaczej tylko gdy przejdę na emeryturę.Mamy taką działeczkę letniskową na wsi a właściwie to za wsią .Jest tam cudownie,pięknie,uroczo itp. itd.Jednak zimą pojawia się problem: odśnieżona droga kończy się jakieś 800m.przed naszym domkiem,do przystanku autobusowego i sklepu ok.3 km., szkoła w sąsiedniej wsi .A właściwie jak już przejdę na tę emeryturę to chyba nie będe miała ochoty machać łopatą ze śniegiem te 800m.żeby wyjechać do sklepu.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Ja mam sytuację- dla mnie- idealną. Buduję dom niby na wsi, bo sąsiad ma kury, krowy, jest kilka gospodarstw, można kupić świeże pół świnki, mleko od krowy i jajka   :Lol:  
Tyle ze ta "wieś" jest położona w odległości 5 km od centrum miasta, w którym oboje z mężem pracujemy (i na razie mieszkamy). Kursują tam normalne miejskie autobusy, a sklepy spożywcze są otwarte cały dzień nawet w niedzielę. Jest jeszzce "wsiowy" bar, z kominkiem i grzanym piwem   :Lol:  

Takim sposobem mieszkam niby w mieście (bo odległość z działki do pracy mam taką sama jak z osiedla, gzdie teraz mieszkam do pracy), ale jednak poza nim. Na tej "wsi" jest całkiem dobra podstawówka więc o przyszłe dzieci i ich edukację też się nie martwię   :smile:

----------


## Ewunia

> Takim sposobem mieszkam niby w mieście , ale jednak poza nim.


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## DonMaliniacco

Mam poważny dylemat. 
Jestem z żoną na etapie kupowania działki. Marzy mi się działka poza miastem, w jakiejś spokojnej okolicy, niemniej jednak w przyzwoitej odległości od niego (do 8 km).

Żona jednak wraz z teściową (ach te teściowe - trzeba patrzeć na nie z przymrużeniem oka, jak się zgrywa muszkę ze szczerbinką  :smile:  :smile:  ) na siłe próbują mnie odwieść od takiego zamiaru (argumenty przemawiające przeciw są dosyć trudne do podważenia - dojazdy do pracy, odbiór dziecka ze szkoły (którego jeszcze się nie doczekaliśmy  :smile: , itp.)

Jak Wy, Szanowni Forumowicze zapatrujecie się na to. Wieś, czy miasto? Może przedstawiając swoje argumenty, za i przeciw (z własnego doświadczenia) przyczynicie się do podjęcia przez nas trafnej decyzji na przyszłość.

Chciałbym zaznaczyć, że dla mnie całkiem istotne sprawy, to cisza i spokój na wsi, no i zasadniczo niższe podatki. Tych negatywnych stron zdaję się nie dostrzegać  :smile: 

Cytując dawnego przodownika ludu pracującego, zapytuję Was:
"Pomożecie?"  :smile:

----------


## thalex

Może się zdażyć tak, że Twoje siedmioletnie dziecko w siarczystą zimę musiało będzie iść pieszo do szkoły kilka kilometrów.
Jeżeli budujesz dom nie tylko dla siebie to wieś odradzam.

Najlepszym miejscem moim zdaniem są małe miasta lub przedmieścia duzych.

Poczytaj ten wątek;
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...kces+pora%BFka

----------


## bobi70

witam ziomala z Bialej P.
powiem tak-wszystko zalezy od tego w ktorym kierunku od miasta. niestety to nie normalny rejon kraju. :smile:  tu na wschodzie niektore rzeczy inaczej ksztaltuja sie niz w centralnej Polsce. zwroc uwage na uwarunkowania komunikacyjne, dostepnosc do handlu itd. 8 km to niby nie daleko pod warunkiem ze jestes zmotoryzowany i majetny. jesli chcesz skazac sie na to ze dzieci bede chodzic do szkoly w miescie i zona tam tez pracowac, a jedno auto w domu to sory. ty bedziesz robil za taksowkarza.
przyznajmy szczerze ze w naszym rejonie komunikacja podmiejska jest zle rozwinieta, a podmiejski teren rozwija sie w okreslonych kierunkach. jesli wypadasz wlasnie w ten slabo rozwiniety zakatek to odradzam az taka odleglosc.

pozdro

----------


## DonMaliniacco

No prosze  :smile:  Bobi jest z Białej. 

Mamy na uwadze działeczkę w Grabanowie, ewentualnie coś w tym kierunku (dla niewtajemniczonych - Grabanów to wieś w kierunku, której następuje rozbudowa miasta)

----------


## bobi70

> Mamy na uwadze działeczkę w Grabanowie, ewentualnie coś w tym kierunku


wiesz. nie nawidze tego rejonu.kiedys twierdzono ze prominenckie osiedle.wyszlo z tego wielkie nic. dzialki podobno drogie jak na nasze warunki.  zauwaz zabudowa staje sie coraz gestrza. decyzja oczywiscie nalezy do ciebie. ale majac ci cokolwiek doradzic raczej szukalbym np w Porosiukach. jak sam twierdzisz lubisz wiejski spokoj itd. w Grabanowie masz tylko szczere pole. a do sklepu albo do Bialej albo do tej nory wiesz 
no na przedmiesciach Grabanowa. jadac w tamta strone po prawej  :smile: 
no chyba ze myslisz o tej czesci w kierunku ODR_u. to juz lepsze miejsca.

----------


## bobi70

ale np jakbys kupil 5000m2 (lub czesc) na wlocie do Cicibora, to juz lepiej. powierzchnia duza. od tlumu sie odizolujesz. przystanek autobusowy na przeciwko. nowa piekna szkola i gimnazjum wraz z nowoczesna hala sportowa. dzialka przy drodze. a dobrze zaopatrzony sklep z piwem masz hm... 50 metrow. ja bym sie dowiedzial o cene  :smile:  tablica z nr komorki jest widoczna.......... (to nie reklama)

----------


## DonMaliniacco

Bobi - Żona jest jakoś przeciwnie nastawiona do Czosnówki i Cicibora. Jak nie reklama  :smile: , to daj cene i areał  :smile:

----------


## bobi70

hehehe

czego nie powiem ja, wy i tak zrobicie jak bedziecie chcieli. natomiast ja majac na uwadze powyzsze co powiedziales ty, nie kupilbym dzialki budowlanej w grabanowie, rakowiskach, czy styrzyncu. dlaczego-bo w tamta strone wlasnie poszla rozbudowa miasta. chcac liczyc na odrobine spokoju jeszcze przez pare lat, napewno liczyc nie bedziesz mogl.
chcac odizolowac sie deko od ludzi szukalbym np w wilczynie, czosnowce, czy porosiukach pod lasem.
dzilaka o ktorej wspominam ze to nie reklama, lezy wlasnie na wlocie do cicibora.dokladnie przy bialej tablicy. na jej terenie jest napis sprzedam 5000m2 i nr telefonu. nie wiem do kogo nalezy. ale wg mnie nie jest to glupi kawalek. szczegolnie gdyby nie bylo drogo, mozna kusic sie o kupienie calosci. wtedy praktycznie masz dowolnosc w ktorym miejscu pobudowac.obsadzasz sie zywoplotem i ludzie cie nie widza a ty ich.
decydujac sie wg mnie na zakup terenu poza miastem, nalezy rozwazac tez mozliwosc kupna wiekszej ilosci m2 niz w miescie czy jego poblizu.
sadze ze kupujac w miescie 2000 tysiace m2 zaplacisz tyle co poza miastem za tysiecy 5000-6000. miejsca na dzialce nigdy nie jest za duzo. koszt budowy taki sam. roznica to tylko podatek od nieruchomosci, zwiekszone koszty ogrodzenia. ale sadzac po waszym www. jestescie mlodzi i wszystko przed wami, a wyzwania trzeba podejmowac.

pozdr

PS
zmieniam posta, gdyz moze bedziesz chcial zobaczyc dzialeczke. wlasnie jechalem kolo niej. wiaterek pewnie zdrobil swoje-nie ma tablicy.pewnie lezy na ziemi. musialbys (chcac oczywiscie obejrzec) pofatygowac sie i zatzrymujac auto na przystanku po prawej w ciciborze zobaczyc czy tablica sie nie przewrocila. ew stytac kolesia w pierwszym domu po prawej.

----------


## RYDZU

> sadze ze kupujac w miescie 2000 tysiace m2 zaplacisz tyle co poza miastem za tysiecy 5000-6000. miejsca na dzialce nigdy nie jest za duzo. koszt budowy taki sam. roznica to tylko podatek od nieruchomosci, zwiekszone koszty ogrodzenia. ale sadzac po waszym www. jestescie mlodzi i wszystko przed wami, a wyzwania trzeba podejmowac.


No tylko należałoby do bilansu doliczyć zakup drugiego samochodu i dodatkowe koszty związane 
z jego utrzymaniem.
Ja mimo młodego  :wink:  wieku patrzyłem na zakup działki z perspektywy teściowej - dojazdy, własciwie 
wszędzie dojazdy, dziecko do szkoły, dziecko na zajęcia popołudniu, dziecko do koleżanki czy 
kolegi, zakupy, znajomi itd.... A już największym dramatem byłoby dla mnie izolowanie dzieciaka
od koleżanek czy kolegów popołudniami bo sam nie pójdzie (za daleko) a rodzie akurat nie mogą 
zawieźć czy przywieżć - a tak to nietety wygląda na codzień. 
Przyjęliśmy zało0żenie, że nasz dom nie będzie dla NIKOGO ciężarem, mamy sobie poprawić, 
a nie pogorszyć codzienny byt.

Pozdrawiam i zyczę rozsądnej decyzji

----------


## DwM

> Może się zdażyć tak, że Twoje siedmioletnie dziecko w siarczystą zimę musiało będzie iść pieszo do szkoły kilka kilometrów.
> Jeżeli budujesz dom nie tylko dla siebie to wieś odradzam.
> 
> Najlepszym miejscem moim zdaniem są małe miasta lub przedmieścia duzych.


Ja zrezygnowalem z budowy wiejsko-podmiejskiej.
Kupilem dzialke pod miastem (1500m od granicy).
Drogo, ale doswiadczenie pionierow entuzjastow wyleczylo mnie z eksperymentu na wlasnej osobie.
Jezeli jestes zwiazany z miastem zawodowo, towarzysko, edukacyjnie a przy tym nie jestes czlonkiem BCC to koszty zwiazane z podtrzymaniem
zwiazkow przerosna cie albo je zerwiesz.
Prosta sprawa: Jak wypijesz u znajomych w miescie to jak Ciebie i twoj samochd ma odprowadzic TAXI 20-40km no to juz bedzie nieco kosztowac.
Problemy sa na kazdym kroku, a te opowiesci o porankach z kogucikiem piejacym to wsadz miedzy bajki.

JAK TYLKO CIE STAC TO NIE DALEJ NIZ 10KM

----------


## kze

Zdecydowanie polecam miejsce dobrze skomunikowane autobusowo (ewentualnie pociągowo). Mieszkałęm podczas liceum i studiów pod W-wą, a do szkół chodziłem w W-wie. Jedyny dojazd to był pociag (samochodu jeszcze nie miałem). To jest koszmar!! Ostatni pociąg o 23, do pociagu ok. 12-14minut pieszo, nie wspominam o kosztach (bilet mieczny na pociąg + bilet miesięczny na autobus). Z imprez trzeba było wczesniej wracać lub załatwiać sobie nocleg. Jak kupiłem samochód to z wypiciem było gorzej ale za to zawsze mogłem jakoś wrócić..  :cool:  

Ja zdecydowałem się na działkę na obrzeżach miasta i mam 400m do przystanku gdzie są 4 dzienne autobusy + nocny. 
Poza tym jestem w pierwszej strefie taxi. 
Jak jest załamanie pogody (rozumiem, że teraz są łagodne zimy, ale zjednak są) to mam do Centrum ok. 16km. 
W dodatku w pobliżu mam szkołę oraz ośrodek sportu. 

Sądzę, że oprócz ciszy ważny jest kontakt z cywilazacją. Do głuszy zawsze można wyjechać na weekend lub w wakacje.  :big grin: 
A pomyślałeś o opiece zdrowotnej? Ile km będziesz miał do szpitala lub ile czasu będzie jechało pogotowe (wiem, wiem do tej pory nie korzystałeś, ale odpukać może coś się zdarzyć..)?

----------


## 

Rzuć okiem jeszcze na:
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38953
Żadne rozwiązanie nie odpowiada WSZYSTKIM  :Smile: 
Pozdrowienia, życzę trafnych decyzji
BabaB

----------


## DonMaliniacco

Dzięki wszystkim za posty. Przyjdzie mi jeszcze wiele dni spędzić rozmyślając o "za i przeciw", niemniej jednak nikt nie mówił, że będzie łatwo  :smile:

----------


## AxLe

za dużo obowiąków i zadaleko od miasta jak będziesz emerytem to wtedy inna sprawa

----------


## paj^

mieszkam na wsi, 9200 metrow od centrum miasta, ktore zasypia okolo 17.00 ..... :smile: 
skoczyly sie spotkania ze znajomymi w ulubionym barze, mniej spotkan towarzyskich, to akurat uwazam za plus bo z niektorymi juz sie nie dalo wytrzymac ... same narzekanie jak to zle i nie dobrze itp.... a powodzi sie calkiem calkiem :smile:  
slabo rozwinieta komunikacja miejska, tak sie teraz zastanawiam czy wogole jest?? Ale chyba kilka autobusow jezdzi .... z drugiej strony motywuje mnie to do wiekszego wysilku w swoim biznesie, zeby kupic 2 samochod bo Kasia pracuje codziennie w Nowym Targu, taxi w nocy kosztuje 35 PLN, to sa minusy
teraz plusy,
 cisza, cisza, na swoim, duzo przestrzeni, 2 psy i jeden kot  :smile:  choc chyba nie ma szans na marzenie, zeby miec pieska rasy Alicjantki bo zawsze sie jakis kundelek zapodzieje na naszym podworku a na 3 psy nie mam ochoty ...
z tarasu zeskakuje w zimie na snieg i mkne do Gliczarowa na biegowkach przez pola w otoczeniu zajecy, jeleni itp...
znajomi nas odwiedzaja bardzo czesto i chetnie, ale kto by nie przyjezdzal chetnie na miodowke mojej roboty :smile: 
piekne widoki z okna na Tatry, Gorce .... biegajace zajace ..... to sa zimowe uroki, na wiosne zobaczymy :smile: 
wybieram wies ......

----------


## Jagna

*Don Maliniacco*. Dyskusja się zaczyna dublować z wątkiem założonym dawno, dawno przeze mnie "Dzieci i wieś...", ale widocznie wszyscy mamy podobne dylematy. Wiadomo, że każdy raczej chwali to co ma i pewnie tak samo jest ze mną, ale nigdy nie chciałabym budować w mieście i to wiem na pewno.  Jeżeli chce Ci się to wszystko czytać, to Ci powiem jak jest u nas, bo o to prosiłeś, a każdy lubi gadać o sobie   :cool:  
My budujemy bardzo daleko od Warszawy - 45 km., ale nie jestem już przerażona. Mam dwoje dzieci 11 i 3,5 roku. Po kupnie działki zaczęłam szukać pracy w okolicy (jestem anglistką) i od pierwszego strzału się udało. Tak więc mieszkając tak daleko, do pracy jadę samochodem 10 minut, mam w zanadrzu autobus szkolny, lub "zwykły" co godzinę. Dzieci zabieram ze sobą. A nawet jestem tak miła, że je potem przywożę   :Wink2:  Dla mojego męża odległość jazdy nie stanowi problemu, bo on ma drugi samochód i uwielbia jeździć. Bez drugiego pojazdu mógłby być problem, przyznaję. Okolica się buduje, będą obok mieszkać inne rodziny z dziećmi - to towarzystwo dla synów i dla nas. W okolicy są stadniny koni, szkoła organizuje wyjazdy na basen, jest karate, sks-y, są też hodowle organizujące treningi z zaprzęgami psów i młodzież w nich uczestniczy (tego w mieście nie ma). Do kina jeździmy wedle woli i wcale nie rzadziej niż mieszkając w Warszawie. Nastolatków chodzących na imprezy i tak nie puściłabym samych nocnym autobusem za żadne skarby świata. I tak trzeba wozić, albo muszą nocować. Do szpitala (też się tego boję) jest 15 minut drogi i już miałam okazję wieźć z działki bąbla z rozbitą głową, zalanego krwią, ale dzięki temu, że nie ma korków - jedzie się szybko.  
Często da się naprawdę wszystko zorganizować nawet na końcu świata.
Co do dzieci chodzących zimą na piechotę. *Thalex*, tak już się chyba nie zdarza. Ludzie "miastowi" budujący się na wsi mają na ogół przynajmniej jeden samochód, którym dziecko podwiozą o ile nie zabierze go autobus szkolny. Bez przesady.
Jeszcze nie mieszkam na wsi. Na razie mieszkam nieopodal, ale w małym miasteczku (bez różnicy - też zadupie   :big grin:  ) i być może po przeprowadzce wszystko odszczekam. Ale na tę chwilę mam już przedsmak odległośći i wyrobione zdanie na ten temat. Tak jak *paj^* wybraliśmy wieś. Mam nadzieję, że będziemy tam o wiele szczęśliwsi niż w mieście.

----------


## paj^

Jagna moglas napisac wczesniej, nikt nie musialby czytac moich wypocin :smile: 
zgadzam sie z Toba w 100%

----------


## DonMaliniacco

No i ja właśnie patrze w kirunku, którym patrzy dwóch moich przedmówców. Jak tylko zarazić do tego żonę. Słyszeć nawet nie chce  :sad:

----------


## Honorata

Przedmiescia duzych maist (teraz jeszcze wsie) zmieniaja sie w przeciagu kilku lat nieprawdopodobnie i zostaja wchloniete przez miasta wraz z apewnieniem calej infrastruktury. Przyklad -znajomi budowali dom w Starych Babicach (Kampinos) jakies 7 lat temu, na srodku pustego pola, na totalnej wsi, sami ciagneli prad, kopali studnie, budowali przy gruntowej drodze, z dala od komunikacji mijeskiej i infrastruktury. Teraz jak jest, sami wiecie, ich dom stoi juz w calym duzym osiedlu jednorodzinnym o zwartej zabudowie, media sa na calym osiedlu, drogi wyasfaltowane i autobusik miejski w odleglosci 100 m. To samo dotyczy podłodzkich wsi np. Kalonka czy Kopanka, wlasciwie coraz mniej sa to wsie. Ja rozpoczynalam swoja budowe 2 lata temu rowniez na typowej podlodzkiej wsi, jeszcez sie nie wprowadzilismy, budowa ciagle trwa, a od tego czasu wiele sie zmienilo. W odleglosci 4 km buduja autostarde A2, mamy nowe wyasfaltowane drogi dojadzowe, powstaja centra spedycyjne, zaklady produkcyjne, hotele, infrastruktura. do Lodzi mam juz autobus meijski (przeniesiono dalej krancowke autobusu)., pks i podmiejskie busiki. Od centrum Lodzi budujemy w odleglosi ok. 16 km.
W takiej lokalizacji radze ci budowac (jezeli nie szukasz jako miejsca zmaieszkania kompletnej wsi z jej urokami), ale klimatu wiejsko-miejskiego. Terenu z szansa na rozwoj za kilka lat.

----------


## ara

> No i ja właśnie patrze w kirunku, którym patrzy dwóch moich przedmówców. Jak tylko zarazić do tego żonę. Słyszeć nawet nie chce


Mnie mąż zarażał  - naście lat.  Udało mu się.  I dobrze !    :big grin: 

Honorata słusznie zauważa, że zmiany infrastruktury terenów  podmiejskich pójdą szybciej niż dotąd. Wsie dziś położone 10-15 km  od  dużych aglomeracji staną się zapewne za 10 lat miejskimi przysiółkami. I nieistotne jest czy to   5 czy 7 km dalej od miasta, nie ma się co tak kurczowo trzymać paru km.  Samochodem to odległość paru minut.

A takie przeobrażenia są po prostu nieuchronne.

----------


## 

Wydaje mi się, że bardzo wiele zależy od charakteru. Mi z mężem bardzo odpowiadają wiejskie klimaty, teraz gdyby nie trójka bąbli w młodym bardzo wieku, też wybralibyśmy "wsię totalną uzbrojoną". Bo wbrew pozorom o takie luksusy jak gaz czy wodociąg często łatwiej (i taniej) na wsi. My na przykład spokojnie patrzymu na takie rzeczy jak błotko czy odsnieżanie, gorzej by było nam zorganizować dzień (już w tej chwili dostarczenie dzieci do pezdszkola/dziadków czy w drugą stronę to skomplikowana i czasochłonna logistyka, a my z mężem i tak mamy luksusową sytuację - bardzo dużo pracujemy przy kompach w domu. Stwierdziliśmy, że codziennego wożenia całej zgrai conajmniej 10 KM mielibysmy serdecznie dość. 
Także błotko i skowronki zafundujemy sobie, ale nieco później. Obecna działeczka też jest w bardzo urokliwym miejscu, ale jednak w granicach miasta. Miało to wpływ na jej cenę, nie powiem, ale podejrzewam, że po kolejnym dniu spędzonym na "dostarczaniu przesyłek wartościowych" klęlibyśmy zdrowo na inna tańszą lokalizację  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Decyzja należy i tak do Ciebie (i żony  :Smile: )
BabaB

----------


## Jagna

> Jagna moglas napisac wczesniej, nikt nie musialby czytac moich wypocin
> zgadzam sie z Toba w 100%


Ależ ja przeczytałam Twoje "wypociny" z ogrooomną przyjemnością! O biegówkach i zającach  o miodówce, odwiedzinach przyjaciół...a widoku na Tatry to Ci szczerze zazdroszczę   :big grin:

----------


## 

Gdybym miała dzieci w wieku wczesno szkolnym wybrałabym odległość do 10 km. od jakiegoś tam centrum szkolno - sklepowo - szpitalno - aptekowo - rozrywkowego.

Posiadam ten luksus, że dzieci moje już używają własnych skrzydełek i z wielką przyjemnoscią mówią o chwili, kiedy przylecą na nich do matki  :Wink2:   na zabitą dechami wieś.   :big grin: 

Do centrum byle jakiej mieściny mam 18 km, do większego miasta ze wszystkimi bajerami 30 km.
Dwa samochody to minimum.
PKS chodzi tylko o 7 rano a wraca jakoś tak po południu, do najbliższego sklepu 2 km, do wiejskiego ośrodka zdrowia 6 km.

Tak jak sobie umyśliłam, tak mam!   :Wink2:

----------


## jacekska

Don Maliniacco i ja doradzę wieś. Mieszkam od kilkunastu lat w samym centrum miasta, wcześniej na typowym osiedlu, wprawdzie nie jest to duże miasto (100 tyś) ale mam tego zgiełku dość. Kupiłem działkę 5 km poza miastem w 1996r. były tam pola i las, obecnie powstało już całkiem spore osiedle, mówią na to sypialnia miasta. Jednak nie ma zakładów produkcyjnych, i w weekendy nie słychać bawiącej się młodzieży, inne powietrze. Zaletą takiej lokalizacji jest niższa cena ziemi, przez to działki nie są rozdrobnione i ich powierzchnia raczej nie spada poniżej 1000m2. Latem byłem na kolacji  u rodziny w mieście, mają małą działkę (tu są drogie) w czasie kiedy siedzieliśmy sobie przy stole w ogrodzie, sąsiedzi ze swych balkonów życzyli nam smacznego i pytali np. jak Wam smakuje ten karczek?.  Brrrr! Nie chciałbym tak mieszkać.
A teściowej może mocną herbatę i wtedy rozmawiaj  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DonMaliniacco

Mocną herbatę?  :smile:  Hmmmm  :smile:  sugerujesz arszenik?   :Wink2:

----------


## 

> Latem byłem na kolacji  u rodziny w mieście, mają małą działkę (tu są drogie) w czasie kiedy siedzieliśmy sobie przy stole w ogrodzie, sąsiedzi ze swych balkonów życzyli nam smacznego i pytali np. jak Wam smakuje ten karczek?.  Brrrr! Nie chciałbym tak mieszkać.
> Pozdrawiam


  :ohmy:  Św. Walenty uchowaj... U nas niby miasto, ale do granicy działki sąsiada co najmniej 15m w najkrótszej linii. W kwestii karczku musiałby się już głośno wypowiadać  :wink: 
BabaB

----------


## Jagna

A, no ceny też są istotne. Za 16 tys. kupiliśmy 3200 metrów. Może to przekona Teściową?

----------


## muzykant

trzymaj się DonMaliniacco - jestem z Tobą
temat "przerabiam" z żonką już od paru m-cy
argument mam jeden:
1) cena! w mojej mieścinie tzw. przedmieścia- mniej niż 10PLN/m^2, tzw centrum - 40-80PLN/m^2
no i jeszcze to, co się komu podoba
ja wolę panoramę leśno-polną a żonka woli ratusz z okna oglądać - bo wszędzie tak blisko a na tym zad...u nikt nas chyba nie będzie odwiedzał itp.
poza tym mamy zgrzyt logistyczny
ja pracuję z rańca a żonka popołudniami do wieczora (szkoła muzyczna)
tak więc parę km więcej * 2 auta + "wycieczki dzieci "do miasta" ...
trochę to kosztować będzie

sam już nie wiem co lepsze

myślę o tym, żeby sobie teraz odpuścić - budować gdzieś blisko
a tak bliżej jesieni (złotej  :Lol: ) jak dzieci pójdą "na swoje" wtedy gdzieś pod laskiem, nad rzeczką...

----------


## Piotrusiek

To są trudne dylematy. Też juz to z żoną przerabialismy. Mamy malutkie dziecko i mieszkamy w tej chwili tuż za granicą miasta w bloku. Do autobusu miejskiego mamy 1,5km, szkoła niby obok, sklep również. Normalną sprawą wydawało nam sie szukanie działki w takiej okolicy. Cóż, ceny nas szybko sprowadziły na ziemię - nawet 40$ za metr, a działeczki po 600m, jak ceny były niższe, to sąsiedztwo mało ciekawe. Po kilku miesiącach poszukiwań stwierdziliśmy, że odsunęlismy się juz od miasta o ponad 10km  :ohmy:  , to chyba wystarczy i tak zostanie, właśnie finalizujemy zakup działki o pow. 1500m za pieniądze mniejsze niż tamte 600, do autobusu podmiejskiego linii siedemset coś tam w ilości dwóch linii mamy równe 1200m + jakis PKS (ale to traktujemy jako awaryjna alternatywa), gimbus śmiga 200m od domu, do wielkiego centrum handlowego z kinem 5km, a za przyszłym oknem las, cisza, spokój i same nowe domy - ten sotatni fakt, też był dla nas dość istotny. Poza tym, chcieliśmy zamieszkać w gminie, która jest bardzo rozwojowa, dobrze zarządzana i o której dobrze się pisze (wystarczy przejrzeć internet, o Lesznowoli jest naprawdę duuuuużo i dobrze). 
Już teraz mamy dwa samochody ( i raczej tak zostanie) i mimo że wynosimy sie całkiem poza Warszawę, to odległości do pracy... zmniejszą się ponieważ pracujemy zupełnie z drugiej strony patrząc z punktu widzenia obecnego mieszkanka. A jak się będzie żyło za miastem i czy była to słuszna decyzja, to nietety zobaczymy dopiero po wybudowaniu domu.

Pozdrawiam
P.

----------


## MaciekW

Witaj!
Gorąco polecam lekturę wątku, który przytoczyła baba_budowniczy.
Wymieniłem tam w punktach zagadnienia, które wspólnie z żoną braliśmy pod uwagę poszukując działki.

Myślę, że najważniejsze jest abyś pamiętał, że macie tam mieszkać wspólnie. Nic na siłę!
A o przeróżnych frustracjach, które mogą towarzyszyć przeprowadzce przeczytasz właśnie w powyższym wątku. Życzę z całego serca, aby nie były one Waszym udziałem. Niech towarzyszy wam radość ze snucia wspólnych planów i wspólnego budowania.

Pozdrawiam. Maciek

----------


## Patos

Do centrum będziemy mieć  23km, do autobusu 1800m, do mało ruchliwej drogi około 150m ,obecnie do centrum 13 km, a do autobusu 100m do bardzo ruchliwej drogi  20m.  Do budowy domu po części  zdecydowaliśmy się ze względu na chałas jaki jest  w mieszkaniu pochodzący z ulicy jak i ze względu na mały metraż mieszkania 38 m2.
"Gdybym był bogaty to........ "  :big tongue:  budował bym się w cichym spokojnym rejonie miasta, a na razie   :cry:  wybieram dalszą, ale spokojną wieś (kury, krowy, konie, gęsi)  :big tongue:

----------


## gosć 12

> liczy sie czas dojazdu a nie odległosc,ja pokonuje 14km  Tuszyn- Łódź w 15 minut.



taaa tatuś pozwolił wjechać do garażu   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## echo

Ja powiem tak. Mieszkaliśmy na wsi ok 15 km od miasta. Teraz budujemy na obrzeżach miasta (ale w jego granicach administrac) i do pracy też dojeżdżam kilka km, ale:
- żona jest nauczycielką i ma blisko do pracy
- dzici będą mialy blisko do szkoł podst i średniej oraz dyskoteki, prywatki itd (wiem co  mówię bo mieszkałem na wsi i znam kłpoty z dostaniem się do domu po prywatkach, itd  :Wink2:  )
- blisko do lekarza, itd

Reasumując: dla ludzi młodych  i mobilnych 10, 20 czy 30 km to żaden problem. Problemem jest natomiast pokonanie tej odległości przez dzieci (gdy rodzice są w pracy) oraz później w starszym wieku (lekarz, zakupy, itd).
Znajoma mieszka ok 10 km od miasta i bardzo narzeka na znużenie codziennym dowożeniem dzieci na różnego rodzaju zajęcia (angielski, szkoła muzyczna, itd). Dodam, że właśnie jest po rozwodzie i sama wychowuje dzieci. Odległość 10 km pokonuje nieraz kilka razy dziennie.
Taki przykład wart przemyślenia...
Też wolałbym mieszkać zdala od chałasu (chociaż budujemy się na skraju małego 40 tys miasteczka) wokół lasu, łąk i gór (góry wręcz uwielbiam  :big grin:   i cieszy mnie przynajmniej widok na góry z balkonu), lecz mieszkanie bliżej miasta jest bardziej praktyczne  i dla mnie i mojej rodziny... (Weekendowe wypady mile widziane  :Lol:  )

----------


## agniesia

Przeprowadzam sie 30 km od miasta woj i tez mam watpliwosci czy dobrze robie. Probowalam sie dostac do i z bez samochodu dwiema trasami. Niestety komunikacja kiepska i zajelo mi to 2 h do i ponad 1 h z tej wioski.

Jak masz komunikacje to ne ma problemu.

Jako dziecko mieszkalam w Przeclawiu, dojezdzalam do szkoly ponad 7 km, tylko autobus raz na godzine, jak sie spoznilam to cala lekcja stracona, problemy w szkole i potem w domu. 

No i teraz funduje takie rozrywki dziecku... chyba jeszcze raz przemysle.

----------


## pattaya

Jak masz lub planujesz mieć dzieci-to dużo.
Jak nie-to nie gra roli.

----------


## patunia

Zawsze jest coś za coś. Trzeba uświadomić sobie, że jeśli odległość tę pokonuje się kilka razy dziennie (a tak jest w przypadku posiadania dzieci) to droga zaczyna zabierać nam w ciągu dnia sporo czasu. Jeśli mamy dość tegoż czasu i cierpliwości, to no problem. Skoro jednak już masz tę działkę, podoba ci się i dobrze się tam czujesz to chyba bym budowała.  :smile:

----------


## 

> Trzeba jednak mieć świadomość zagrożeń :
> - Byle konflikt światowy, tankowce stoją, rurociągi zakręcone, jesteśmy jak kawalerzysta bez konia - spieszeni. 
> - Powodujemy wypadek drogowy, tracimy prawo jazdy -  j.w.
> - Śnieg nas zasypał - j.w.
> Pewność zasilania w energię elektryczną, wodę, gaz napewno nam się nie poprawi. Wichura, burza i już siedzimy po ciemku, bez ogrzewania i wody.
> Zestarzeliśmy się, kto nas odwiedzi ?
> Mimo, że mamy dom na własność, opłaty i podatki wzrosły.
> .


 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :big grin:  , zwłaszcza kwestia konfliktów światowych... Na własnej działce przynajmniej generator postawisz, studnię wykopiesz i w odpowiedniej odległości od miasta nie zjedzą Cię głodni blokersi. Bunkier też się w razie czego upchnie  :wink: 
Mam znajomego o podobnym zacięciu do leciutkiej przesady  :wink:  Żebys go słyszał na chwilkę przed nadejściem roku 2000  :wink: 
BabaB

----------


## Coquelicot

Cóż, ja będę dojeżdżać z domu położonego w pięknym lesie całę 30 km do pracy. W porównaniu z tym 12 km Autora postu wydaje się naprawdę do zaakceptowania... Inna sprawa, że ten piękny las tak mnie zauroczył, że będę jeździć te 30 kmów dzień w dzień bez żalu.

----------


## zibi2

"Byle konflikt światowy, tankowce stoją, rurociągi zakręcone, jesteśmy jak kawalerzysta bez konia - spieszeni" 

Wtedy trzeba będzie kupić... konia  :wink:  
Tylko czym go wykarmić z 1200m2 trawnika ?

pozdr

----------


## Włodek W.

Wszyscy gadu gadu  :big grin:  , a zainteresowany tematem dom już konczy, ja tez  :Wink2:   , ale pytanie było trafne, mam 16km do granicy   :big grin:   :big grin:  W-Wy  :big grin:                      Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## woprz

> Wszyscy gadu gadu  , a zainteresowany tematem dom już konczy, ja tez   , ale pytanie było trafne, mam 16km do granicy    W-Wy                      Pozdrawiam


12,5 km od bramy do granicy miasta 
póki co buduję ale dojeżdżam codziennie na budowę 
żaden problem, a miejsce takie jak opisałeś nie zamieszkałbym nawet 200 m bliżej   :Lol:

----------


## muriel

zastanawiam się jak myślicie - lepiej mieszkać w mieście (gdzie wszędzie blisko, wszystko można kupić, poimprezować itp.), czy na wsi (spokój, cisza, wścibscy sąsiedzi, wszędzie daleko....)

ja jestem od zawsze mieszczuchem, od pięciu lat mieszkam w domu wybudowanym "na wsi", a teraz buduję na jeszcze większym, co by nikogo nie obrazić, zadupiu. Niecierpiałam tego miejsca. Ale ostatnio jak byłam zmuszona pojechać do miasta pociągiem (jeszcze jak sie ma samochód, to pół biedy, ja chwilowo nie mam), i pochodzić i pozałatwiać trochę spraw, to dostrzegam uroki mojego domku.... miasto jest głośne, brudne i generalnie śmierdzące psimi kupami (chyba już sie przestawiłam na krowie)   :Lol:  

ciekawa jestem jak Wy uważacie - lepiej miasto czy wieś?

----------


## sasiad1964

A to chyba zależy od "genotypu" każdego człowieka.
Jeden jadąc do domu  widzi urocze  krowy na zielonej łace wśród kwitnących kaczeńcy i słyszy  przepiękny spiew ptaków.
Inny patrzy na śmierdzące bydlaki  stojące na jakiejś zapyziałej łące na zadupiu i do tego słychać jazgot jakichś świrniętych ptaków.

Ja osobiście ( i na szczęście moja kobita też ) wolimy zdecydowanie wieś.
Wieś 4ever !!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## jacekp71

ja chcialem miec troche miasta i troche wsi.
wiec mam dom na samiutkim skraju miasta  :wink:

----------


## muriel

> Jeden jadąc do domu  widzi urocze  krowy na zielonej łace wśród kwitnących kaczeńcy i słyszy  przepiękny spiew ptaków.
> Inny patrzy na śmierdzące bydlaki  stojące na jakiejś zapyziałej łące na zadupiu i do tego słychać jazgot jakichś świrniętych ptaków.


ująłeś to rewelacyjnie   :Lol:  
tylko ja mam na swoje własne nieszczęście tak, że lawiruję pomiędzy pierwszym a drugim zdaniem w zależności od nastroju.......... a mój Mis zawsze powtarza że "babie nie dogodzisz" - chyba coś w tym jest   :Lol:

----------


## Lucia

Dla mnie póki co miasto, a może miasteczko (60 tys. mieszkańców). 
Z uwagi na:
- pracę (niecałe 10 minut samochodem), 
- potencjalne dzieci - przedszkola, szkoły, przychodnie (wszystko pod nosem)
wybudowaliśmy dom na spokojnym osiedlu blisko centrum (chociaż brzmi to cokolwiek utopijnie  :big grin:  ). 
Nie chciałam tracić życia w samochodzie. Marzy mi się wieś, ale do zrealizowania za jakiś czas.

----------


## kubaimycha

Marzyła mi się wieś, ale ze względu na dzieci ( bliskość dobrej szkoły) i zawód jest miasto...Może kiedyś...

----------


## login7

Moim typem jest wieś blisko dużego miasta i tak mam  :big grin:

----------


## sasiad1964

> Dla mnie póki co miasto, a może miasteczko (60 tys. mieszkańców). 
> Z uwagi na:
> - pracę (niecałe 10 minut samochodem), 
> - potencjalne dzieci - przedszkola, szkoły, przychodnie (wszystko pod nosem)
> wybudowaliśmy dom na spokojnym osiedlu blisko centrum (chociaż brzmi to cokolwiek utopijnie  ). 
> *Nie chciałam tracić życia w samochodzie. Marzy mi się wieś, ale do zrealizowania za jakiś czas*.


U nas już właśnie jest jakiś czas . Dzieci gimnazjalno-licealne. 
Np. z  takimi maluszkami  oseskowo-przedszkolnymi też miałbym watpliwości.
A to tracenie życia w samochodzie to chyba tak trochę na wyrost, taki trochę mit( no chyba ,że ktoś dojeżdża do pracy 100 km ).
Zastanówmy się tak szczerze ile statystycznie tracimy życia przed telewizorem.
A może niech wypowiedzą sie  Ci którzy  już mieszkaja na wsi.
Jak to jest z tym traceniem życia w samochodzie???

----------


## marta-mam niebieski dach

> Moim typem jest wieś blisko dużego miasta i tak mam


Moim też   :Lol:  
Do pracy jadę tyle samo czasu ze wsi , co z osiedla gdzie mieszkałam w mieście  :smile:  ,
mój mąż ma trochę dalej, ale nie narzeka, wieś była wspólnym świadomym wyborem.
Dzieci szkołę ( podstawówka i gimnazjum) mają na miejscu, chodzą pieszo ok 5 min. Wiejskie szkoły są naprawdę fajne. Na początku miałam opory,wszyscy znajomi jak słyszeli że wyprowadzamy się na wieś to najpierw pytali " a co ze szkołą?" .Teraz, kiedy opowiadam jaka jest ta szkoła trochę mi zazdroszczą. Właśnie ze szkoły jestem b. zadowolona, mała, kameralna, wszyscy się znają, dzieci jest w klasach 15-20   :ohmy:   :big grin:  
Dla mine : wieś.   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Ja też na wsi...10km od miasta w którym pracujemy  :big grin:  .
A z dziećmi plan jest taki, że ja dojeżdżam na 8 do pracy , więc pakuje dzieciaki do samochodu i jadą ze mną do szkoły w mieście...150m od mojego biura  :Lol:  , a 150m w przeciwną stonę mieszka moja mama, do której dzieciaczki po szkole będą chodzić i tam na mnie grzecznie czekać do 15 godzinki  :big grin:  , bądź na małża który czasem jest wcześniej ...a po tem do domku  :big grin:  .
To teoria...zobaczymy w przyszłym roku jak to wyjdzie w praktyce  :Wink2:   :big grin:  .

pozdrawiam, smoczyca

----------


## andy33

Tylko wieś ,budowa domu w mieście wg. mnie traci sens.Wieś a w nim dom to przestrzeń i spokój a o tym zawsze mażyłem.

----------


## Jeż

*Ani miasto, ani wieś - las, łąka, woda, przestrzeń.*

Wiele lat temu wyprowadziłem się z bardzo dużego miasta do małego miasteczka. Za satysfakcjonującą pracą, za mieszkaniem w bloku, za przyrodą.
Gdy teraz zdarza mi się odwiedzić rodzinne miasto, to hm ..... hałas, spaliny, drożyzna, nieuprzejmość. To *miasto i jego "walory" są nie do zniesienia*. Wszędzie szybciej jest dojść niż dojechać, bo korki na ulicach, bo tzw. szczyt trwa cały dzień. Owszem - są najlepsze teatry, najlepsze sale koncertowe, największe hale sportowe. Tyle że ostatnio częściej je odwiedzam, niż wtedy gdy mieszkałem w ich pobliżu.

Dziś nie liczę godzin traconych codziennie w korkach, aby dojść lub dojechać dokądkolwiek. Dziś maksimum w 10 minut dojeżdżam do pracy, lasu, do kąpieliska nad jeziorem. Odkąd mieszkam w tym miasteczku, czuję się trochę jak na urlopie. Warunek - samochód. Bez niego nie byłoby tak urlopowo.

Parę lat temu postawiłem sobie kolejne wyzwanie. Dlaczego mam tracić 10 minut na dojechanie do lasu lub do jeziora, jeśli mógłbym otworzyć okno i usłyszeć śpiew leśnych ptaków i szum leśnych drzew? Jeśli rano, bez dojeżdżania dokądkolwiek, mógłbym - tak przed pracą - odświeżyć się kąpielą w jeziorze?

I znalazłem takie miejsce. Jest dom (ciągle jeszcze go remontuję). Jest "siła" 15kW. Jest telefon, własna studnia głębinowa, szambo. Brak gazu. Do pracy z tego miejsca mam 15 minut jazdy. Od tego miejsca prawdziwki zaczynają się już po 50m spaceru, a jezioro jest oddalone o 120m. I *miejsce to nie jest wsią*. Najbliższy sąsiedzki dom stoi w odległości 400m. W  promieniu 1,5km nie ma gospodarstw rolnych, a więc kur, krów i świń. Nie ma pól śmierdzących gnojówką. Nie ma hałasujących na polach traktorów. Nie ma kurzu od zaorywanych ściernisk. Za bezpośrednich sąsiadów mam tylko las, łąki zalesiane przez Lasy Państwowe i leśne zwierzęta. 

Sielanka? Niestety od jeziora często niesie się hałas tirów telepiących się po drodze wojewódzkiej oddalonej o 1,5 km, jeśli wiatr jest niekorzystny. Jelenie co noc przeskakują przez płot i depczą kwiaty w ogrodzie oraz obżerają się owocami prosto z drzew i winorośli lub świeżymi pędami wszystkiego co w ogrodzie rośnie. Zdarza się raz, dwa razy do roku, że śnieg tak przysypie, że ... cóż - porządną szuflę trzeba wozić w bagażniku przez całą zimę.

Ale wszystkie te drobne niedogodności wynagradza powietrze i szum leśnych drzew. Powietrze jest idealnie czyste - wolne od wszelkich cywilizacyjnych zanieczyszczeń i zapachów. A szum drzew jest niezakłócony czymkolwiek (gdy wiatr jest korzystny lub w niedzielę gdy tiry nie jeżdżą). Jest jak szum morza sprzyjający relaksowi i melancholii. Wychodzę do ogrodu, robię głęboki wdech i ... czuję się prawdziwie wolny jak ptak, który szybuje wysoko. I długo, bardzo długo trzeba się w niego wpatrywać, żeby dostrzec kiedy wreszcie machnie skrzydłami.

Pozdrawiam
Jeż

----------


## Jerry-Mc

> *Ani miasto, ani wieś - las, łąka, woda, przestrzeń.*
> 
> Najbliższy sąsiedzki dom stoi w odległości 400m. W  promieniu 1,5km nie ma gospodarstw rolnych, a więc kur, krów i świń. Nie ma pól śmierdzących gnojówką. Nie ma hałasujących na polach traktorów. Nie ma kurzu od zaorywanych ściernisk. Za bezpośrednich sąsiadów mam tylko las, łąki zalesiane przez Lasy Państwowe i leśne zwierzęta. 
> 
> Sielanka? Niestety od jeziora często niesie się hałas tirów telepiących się po drodze wojewódzkiej oddalonej o 1,5 km, jeśli wiatr jest niekorzystny. Jelenie co noc przeskakują przez płot i depczą kwiaty w ogrodzie oraz obżerają się owocami prosto z drzew i winorośli lub świeżymi pędami wszystkiego co w ogrodzie rośnie. Zdarza się raz, dwa razy do roku, że śnieg tak przysypie, że ... cóż - porządną szuflę trzeba wozić w bagażniku przez całą zimę.
> 
> Ale wszystkie te drobne niedogodności wynagradza powietrze i szum leśnych drzew. Powietrze jest idealnie czyste - wolne od wszelkich cywilizacyjnych zanieczyszczeń i zapachów. A szum drzew jest niezakłócony czymkolwiek (gdy wiatr jest korzystny lub w niedzielę gdy tiry nie jeżdżą). Jest jak szum morza sprzyjający relaksowi i melancholii. Wychodzę do ogrodu, robię głęboki wdech i ... czuję się prawdziwie wolny jak ptak, który szybuje wysoko. I długo, bardzo długo trzeba się w niego wpatrywać, żeby dostrzec kiedy wreszcie machnie skrzydłami.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Jeż



Wieś i tylko wieś i taka wieś.
Parę lat temu myślałem, że znalazłem swoje miejsce na ziemi. Teraz mam dylemat, czy polska śnieżna i pachnąca grzybami czy angielska z przepiękną architekturą i soczystą zielenią. Może da się jakoś to połączyć.

PS. 
Wszystkie Jeże to porządne chłopaki.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## romek163

szybki samochód i wieś. Rozwiązanie idealne...ehh gdyby tylko nie te korki.-->Podobnie jak ja myślą setki osób  :cool:

----------


## Kasia_Artur

Wies.

"Ze wsi jestes na wies wrocisz"  :smile:  

Wlasnie jestem na etapie czytania "Jan Twardowski Autobiografia"   -  i oto co znalazlam doslownie 5 min temu:
"... zal mi mieszczucha, ktorego nigdy nie budzilo pianie koguta. Prowincja ma wielki urok i daje czlowikowi swobodny oddech, miasto zas zabija wolnosc i indywidualnosc, w miescie czeka nas animowosc i mizeria. Cierpimy wiec w "betonowych dzunglach" ....."

----------


## speek

A ja mam i miasto i wies.

----------


## Tedii

Od urodzenia mieszkałem w centrum K-c.
Brud i smród.
Teraz na obrzeżach a już niebawem na zadupiu i bardzo się z tego cieszę.  :Wink2:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> ciekawa jestem jak Wy uważacie - lepiej miasto czy wieś?


lepiej tam gdzie lepiej się człowiek czuje...
tak z siebie a nie z tego że tak będzie lepiej.
Mi osobiście wieś pasuje i tam buduje...

----------


## Bellucci

Uciekam ze śmierdzącego miasta, na moją kochaną wieś, ukochaną. Mamy działkę pod samym lasem sosnowym, coś wspaniałego. Teraz stoi tam tylko garaż blaszany, niebawem zaczniemy budowę, ale jeździmy tam co weekend, uciekamy z Pruszkowa, żeby posłuchać tego szumu drzew i śpiewu ptaków, i za każdym razem wracamy z koszyczkiem grzybów. Wieś jest cudowna...
Już nie mogę się doczekać, kiedy o 7 rano będę popijała kawkę z tarasu i patrzyła na kołyszące się sosny...ehh
Póki co siedzę w bloku na 4 pietrze i mam roboty drogowe pod oknem, ach ten zapach lepiku ( czy czegoś tam), delicje...

----------


## michall.m

a mnie wieś na razie pokonała, wybudowałam domek, ale siedzę w mieście (tym największym z resztą), miałam możliwość sprzedać mieszkanie i postawić duży dom, albo zostawić mieszkanie w mieście i wybudować mały domek i wybrałam drugą opcję, nie żałuję, choć czasem mi żal, że sam sobie tam biedaczek stoi  :Confused:  
teraz ma jakby dwa domy i cieszy mnie, że mam gdzie pojechać "też do siebie", a jednocześnie odpada mi odsnieżanie, wyciaganie samochodu z bagnistej drogi, rabanie drewna do kominka (bo kominek w domu na wsi to dla mnie podstawa) dojazdy do pracy itp. natomiast wiem, że gdybym nie musiała pracować to na 100% wybrałabym wieś  :big grin:

----------


## woland1980

wieś, w lesie, 4km od miasta, a 2min od szkoły na piechotke...

----------


## aa***a

T

----------


## Magda&Grzes

Obrzeża miasta - spokojna dzielnica - to jest to!! Całe życie mieszkałam w bloku w centrum miasta - teraz mam działeczkę na obrzeżu miasta -  tylko 1 sąsiada i myślę że będzie idealnie.

----------


## enickman

w mieście

----------


## a_gnieszka

Na wsi  :big grin:  
Ale taka prawdziwa wieś "na końcu świata", czyli z kiepskim dojazdem, jednym sklepem od 6 do 15, bez lekarza i szkoły jednak mnie przeraziła  :Wink2:  
Mieszkamy na wsi 20km od miasta, wieś spora, bo to centrum gminy, są sklepy, szkoła, przychodnie, apteki, a z drugiej strony las, łąki, pieje kogut u sąsiada, ptaszki ćwierkaja, gwiazdy świecą, czyste powietrze  :big grin:   Idealnie!
Dojazdy mnie nie męczą, moze z racji tego, że i tak dużo jeżdżę, 40km więcej dziennie to pikuś, a mąż do pracy jedzie niewiele dłuzej niz wcześniej z jednego konca miasta na drugi. A widoki ładniejsze  :Wink2:

----------


## el-ka

Mnie trochę kusiła wieś lub okolice poza miastem, odległe od wszystkeigo, ale po namyśle odstraszyła mnie perspektywa oddalenia od znajomych i totalnego uzależnienia od samochodu. Dowożenie wszędzie dziecka (już prawie dorosłego, ale jeszcze bez samochodu) i jej koleżanek. Wielu naszych znajomych nie jest zmotoryzowanych lub po prostu chcieliby się napić z nami drinka, a koszt taksówki spoza miasta jest horendalny. Baliśmy się ,że z czasem ludzie o nas zapomną. Ponadto koszt dojazdów do pracy i w inne miejsca też sie liczy, gdyż nie jesteśmy bardzo zamożni, a trzeba będzie spłacać kredyt za dom. Przy dorastającej córce i nas dwojgu pracujących, to nawet dwa samochody byłoby za mało, a skąd na trzeci?
Więc wybraliśmy działkę w obrębie miasta, z dobrą komunikacją miejską, ale w dość spokojnej okolicy. Minusem była jej dość wysoka cena, ale i tak dużo taniej niż obecnie!

----------


## jea

Ja z małej mieściny(ok300tys.), na wieś i tak jak *mama*  :big grin:  
chociaż plotkary mnie powalają  :Evil:

----------


## prystelka

Wieś bez dwóch zdań. Wieś to dla mnie miejsce do mieszkania, całe życie. Miasto to dla mnie miejsce do pracowania i robienia zakupów. Uwielbiam przyrodę, ogrody , zwierzęta, spacery z psem bez smyczy, opalanie się na podwórku, chodzenie w kapciach poza domem....  :big grin:

----------


## Lili Lili

[quote="sasiad1964"]


> A to tracenie życia w samochodzie to chyba tak trochę na wyrost, taki trochę mit( no chyba ,że ktoś dojeżdża do pracy 100 km ).
> Zastanówmy się tak szczerze ile statystycznie tracimy życia przed telewizorem.
> A może niech wypowiedzą sie  Ci którzy  już mieszkaja na wsi.
> Jak to jest z tym traceniem życia w samochodzie???


Mieszkam na "głębokiej wsi" i dojeżdżam do pracy ok. godzinę(licząc korki na wjeździe do Warszawy). Jak słucham kolegów, to tyle samo jadą np. z Tarchomina. Tylko ja wracam wieczorem na wieś, jem  na tarasie na kolację ryby z własnego stawu, słucham śpiewu ptaków w moim lesie i odpoczywam. Oni zasiadają przed telewizorem w blokowisku.
Nie mam wrażenia, że tracę życie.

----------


## muriel

ja ostatnio przekonuję się do "mojej" wsi...... ledwo (mieszkam tu cztery lata, a jednak "ledwo") zdążyłam sie zacząć przyzwyczajać i doceniać uroki, wyprowadzamy się na jeszcze głębsze za.....upie. Jest tam ładniej, ale np. nie ma ani sklepu, ani nic w ogóle.... a ja nie mam chwilowo samochodu  ::-(: (
no ale decyzja zapadła, budujemy bo na to znalazł sie kupiec...... 

chyba...
boję się

----------


## joaz

Witam.
My mieszkamy na wsi około 25-30 km od Poznania.Na początku było ciężko, zwłaszcza z dojazdami. Teraz też nie jest łatwo, np. wtedy gdy zasypie nas śnieg, no ale to też ma swoje uroki.Rozgrzany człowiek walczący aby wykopać autko z zaspy. Wiecie jaki to sympatyczny obrazek?  :big tongue:  Ale tak na poważnie to jesteśmy zadowoleni z decyzji, aby porzucić Poznań. Szkoły w pobliżu są, co z przyjemnością stwierdziłam, że na całkiem niezłym poziomie , sklep jest chociaż pojedyńczy ( ale i tak większe zakupy robię w mieście) - żyć nie umierać. Wiadomo, że jest też wiele minusów ale i tak jest wspaniale.

----------


## Leszko

mamy mieszkanie w mieście i też w nim pracujemy Wybudowany domek na wsi 20km o miasta.Mieszkamy gdzie chcemy.

----------


## pelsona

Jak człowiek był młodszy to o przeprowadzce na wieś nawet nie chciał słyszeć.
Teraz z wiekiem chętnie się przeprowadzę pod Warszawę ok 30 km, bo mam już jej serdecznie dosyć. Optyka każdego człowieka zmienia się wraz z upływem czasu, to jest normalne. Ci co mieszkają na wsi chcą do miasta i na odwrót. Jest wręcz wskazane aby zmieniać swoje miejsce zamieszkania co jakiś czas, jak twierdzą socjologowie. Łatwo tak powiedzieć ale względy finansowe wiadomo robią swoje.
Na przyszły rok myślę że uda mi się wprowadzić do nowego domu, czego i wielu budującym życzę.

Pzdr.

----------


## emi601

wies!
właśnie kupiliśmyz narzeczonym działkę na wsi, wieś leży 500m od drogi o sporej randze, świezutko po remoncie. Wieś z tych większych, uznana za zabytkową, zwarta zabudowa, kościół, 3 sklepy, piekarnia i szkoła podstawowa. czyli podstawowe rzeczy na miejscu  :smile:  do gminnej miejscowości 2km przez bezkolizyjny wiadukt. Do dużego miasta 20 km do ogromnego miasta 30km  :smile:  
Szkoła mnie przekonała chyba  :smile:  mój narzeczony całe życie mieszkał na wsi, ale takiej gminnej ze szkołą, przychodnią i stacja kolejową i nie wyobrażał sobie życia w bloku tak jak ja  :smile:  nasze przyszłe miejsce jest jakimś tam kompromisem.
Jak już ktoś wcześniej napisał wiejskie szkoły nie są złe ani zacofane! a wolę żeby moje przyszłe potomstwo chodziło do kameralnej szkoły 300 m od domu (fajnie nie? ) niż do molocha na osiedlu.
no i pranie na dworzu będe suszyć i będzie dużo miejsca na majsterkowanie przy naszych ukochanych samochodach  :smile:  i dwa koty na ganku  :smile: 
pozdrawiam "wieśniaków"  :smile: 
a swoją drogą to polska  wieś chyba  zmienia swoje oblicze, napływ ludnosci do tej pory "miejskiej" na pewno "zmieni klimaty". 
a po drugie mistrz 'Jan pisał "wsi spokojna wsi wesoła który głos twej chwale zdoła?"  :smile:  a on wiedział najlepiej co pisze  :smile:

----------


## Newfie

Ja też na wieś... Mimo że mieszkam całe życie w mieście, to jestem w 100% przekonana, że mieszkać chcę na wsi... Narazie takiej "nie na końcu świata" - ja 18 km do pracy, mąż 10 km, postawowe sklepy, przychodnia na miejscu, większe  miasto - tam gdzie mąż pracuje, tam też będzie wozić córkę do szkoły (9 lat), póżniej będzie dojeżdżać autobusem. Jak dorośnie dostanie auto. 
Prystelka trafiła w sedno - miasto to dla mnie miejsce pracy i robienia zakupów, wracać do domu chcę na wieś... (choć to nowobudowane osiedle domków) 250 m do jeziora, pod samiutkim lasem... Przeprowadzka w wakacje, a nam juz teraz nie chce się stamtąd wracać do bloku - mimo że też koło samego lasu.
A co do znajomych - mamy takich, że i tak jak przyjeżdżają w piątek, to wyjeżdżaja w niedzielę  - Będzie dużo miejsca na tarasie na życie towarzyskie   :Wink2:

----------


## motyczka

wieś na stare lata, podoba mi się wieś, wielkie działki - pola, bliski kontakt z naturą, spokój cisza etc. ....   :smile:  

ale wybralismy dom w mieście, głównie ze względu na dzieci (dopiero pierwsze, 6 miesięcy) żłobek, ... wygody, media, bliskośc do centrum a zarazem dzielnica na uboczu - w ciszy, koszt budowy prawie ten sam ale wartość domu wieksza przy ewentualnej sprzedazy.....teraz pewnie posypią się gromy   :Wink2:  ..........na ten czas zdecydował rozsądek miejski nad melancholią wiejską   :smile:  

lubię i to i to.....  :big grin:

----------


## piotrulex

wies z 10km od miasta z dobrym dojazdem. najlepiej z 2 auta w rodzinie

----------


## anirac

Większość mojego życia spędziłam na wsi, tam się urodziłam, wychowałam, chodziłam do szkoły. Ale, że uniwersytetów nie ma na wsiach to musiałam wynieść się do miasta i teraz już 10 lat tu siedzę. Sama też buduję i to w mieście, ale nie dom. Bo dom, dla mnie, może i musi być tylko na wsi. Ale ja mam też i kułacze zapędy i marzą mi się hektary bo i na hektarach przez 18 lat hasałam. Uwielbiam wieś, miasto traktuję przejściowo, inwestycyjnie, do zbudowania własnej pozycji na tyle by moc za kilka lat przenieść się na wieś i tam zbudować swoje centrum życiowe. Nie trafiają do mnie argumenty o dokuczliwości dojazdów, o mniejszych perspektywach dzieci, o nudzie. Ja to wszystko znam i całą sobą przeczę, że wieś cokolwiek utrudnia. No może jedno utrudnia - przystosowanie się do mieszkania w bloku  :smile:

----------


## Ola & Kamil

Witam Wszystkich,
my nie mamy specjalnego wyboru- albo 40m2 w wielkim miescie, albo wymarzony dom pod miastem i to daleko od duzego miasta, za to troche blizej do mniejszego...
a to dlatego ze dzialke - zakupiona daaawno temu-dostajemy od rodzicow.

ciesze sie ze to jednak na wsi, ale trzeba zawsze myslec o tych przyszlych pokoleniach- gdzie szkoly, przedszkola, jaki dojazd itd.

ale ta swiadomosc ze jest to twoj wlasny kawalek ziemi na swiecie - nic tego chyba nie zastapi...

----------


## piotrulex

> ..........  przeczę, że wieś cokolwiek utrudnia. No może jedno utrudnia - przystosowanie się do mieszkania w bloku


no wlasnie

ktos kto cale zycie mieszka na wsi tak jak ja nie moze sobie miasta wyobrazic jako miejsca stalego pobytu do poznej starosci

ja w miescie nie daje rady, nawet jak jezdze slubowo i zdaza mi sie kilka dni mieszkac w warszawie, poznaniu, szczecinie, krakowie czy wroclawiu to jest ciezko

jezdzenie, zakupy, parkowanie, zasypianie - tragedia

wielkie NIE dla dluzszego mieszkania w miescie

----------


## Darex

Wieś i tylko wieś! 
Na 40 postów tylko jeden był odmienny. To chyba coś znaczy!  :smile:

----------


## HORACJUSZ

Najlepiej?? Niewielkie miasteczko w pobliżu dużego miasta, do tego połączenie jakies dobre np: autostrada  :smile:  Za wieś podziekują Ci dzieci jak dorosną. Małe miasteczka maja przedszkole, podstawówke, gimnazjum.... A później dojazd do wiekszego miasta do szkoły średniej i na studia. Zdecydowanie miasteczko od 5 tys do 15 tys mieszkańców  :smile:  Pzdr.

----------


## piotrulex

> Najlepiej?? Niewielkie miasteczko w pobliżu dużego miasta, do tego połączenie jakies dobre np: autostrada  Za wieś podziekują Ci dzieci jak dorosną. Małe miasteczka maja przedszkole, podstawówke, gimnazjum.... A później dojazd do wiekszego miasta do szkoły średniej i na studia. Zdecydowanie miasteczko od 5 tys do 15 tys mieszkańców  Pzdr.


ja od urodzenia mieszkam na wsi - teraz po wielkiej rozbudowie i tak ponizej 1 tys mieszkancow okolo 9-10 km od centrum nieco ponad 200 tys Torunia. dojazd dziurawym asfaltem (3km) a dalej juz super asfalcik (na terenie mojej gminy). Doroslem juz jakis czas temu bo 30 latek niedawno stuknelo. zawsze bylem wdzieczny za to ze moich rodzicow nie ciagnelo do miasta. przedszkole mam na terenie gminy, zlobek niebawem bedzie, podstawowki sa 2, gimnazjum, 2 niezle sale gimnastyczne, chodniki, oswietlone osiedla, wyasfaltowane boczne drogi, zatoczki oraz przystanki dla autobusow, sklepy czynne do 21.00 wlacznie z niedziela, przychodnia, apteka, dentysta, dom pomocy spolecznej, 2 koscioly, mamy wode z wodociagu gminnego, to samo z kanalizacja, ciagna gaz ziemny. do centrum Torunia jade autem jakies 10 minut. autobusy jezdza srednio co 30 minut i jada z 20 minut do centrum torunia. 

male miasteczko jest moim zdaniem gorsze od duzego miasta bo to jednak miasto a i tak nie ma gdzie pracowac czy studiowac wiec trzeba i tak dojezdzac   :Wink2:

----------


## Włodek W.

WIEŚ I nie ma totamto.Dojazd to pikuś za luksus ciszy i spiewu  ptaków  :cool:  
20km do pracy.  :smile:

----------


## JAM

Witajcie,

Stoimy przed trudnym wyborem czy rozpoczynać budowę na naszej uroczej działce otoczonej sosnowym lasem, ale 30 km od dużego miasta, 5 km od malutkiego miasteczka, czy moze postawić na działkę blizej miasta ? Spędzamy w lesie każdy weekend od wiosny do jesieni i mamy już dość powrotów do miasta. Decyzja zapadła tylko dylematów sporo sie narodziło. Bo nasz synek za 2 lata pójdzie do zerówki, i czy wytrwamy w dojazdach do miasta :smile:  Fakt, że o rozrywkę się nie martwimy, bo kino czy teatr to i tak tylko w w eekendy, więc zaden problem, pracujemy w terenie więc 20 km dodatkwo wydaje sie nie robić różnicy. ... ale szkoła , czy inne "dziecięce" rozrywki?

Napiszcie jak radzicie sobie z tymi dojazdami i jak radzą sobie Wasze dzieci.


pozdrawiamy
JAM

----------


## enickman

> Wieś i tylko wieś! 
> Na 40 postów tylko jeden był odmienny. To chyba coś znaczy!


kalkulator Ci się popsuł ale i tak większość postów jest za wsią
tylko zwróć uwagę na jedno - to jest forum budowniczych domów, a kogo dziś stać na działkę w centrum miasta? ilu z nich jest w wieku "imprezowym"? ilu po ciężkiej pracy (bo kredyt, bo budowa) ma czas i siły na teatr lub kino?

----------


## brzydlak

wies blisko miasta. a dokladnie osiedle miedzy wioskami. do miasta autem 5 min. do lasu na piechote 5 min. doajzd  bez auta- komunikacja miejska. blisko sciezki polnej, blisko szosy. dla mnie idealnie. duza dzialka, malo sasiadow, kawa rano na tarasie, browar wieczorem na tarasie, szum drzew, spiew ptakow, swobodne opalanie, zima wypoczynek przy kominku, raj dla mojego psa. żyć nie umierac  :smile:

----------


## Bikerus

Ja wolałbym mieszkać w mieście - w jakiejś spokojnej ościennej dzielnicy (max. 10-12 km do centrum), najchetniej ze starodrzewem i minimum 300-400 m od głównych ulic. No i z działką nie mniejszą niż 900m^2.

Szukałem działki ponad rok i niestety takie spełniające moje kryteria kosztowały min. 500 tys zł - takie bliskie ideału zbliżały sie niebezpiecznie do miliona złotych.

Tak więc odpuściłem i zamiast 10 km do centrum, mam 19 km, pozostałe warunki spełnione.

Generalnie gdyby mnie nie ograniczały finanse, to na pewno budowałbym sie w mieście.

----------


## emi601

ha! zgadzam sie z twoją wizją bikerus  :smile:  jak sie nie ma co się lubi to sie lubi co się ma  :smile:  ja się zarzyjaźniam z "moją" wsią, dojazdy nie będą problemem, cywilizacja w postaci kanalizacji jest   :cool:   ale gdybym miała nieograniczone środki finansowe (totolotek, nieoczekiwany spadek, bankowa pomyłka, niepotrzebne skreślić) to chyba kupiłabym dom w willowej dzielnicy Gdańska czyli w Oliwie  :smile:  to dopiero wypas  :smile:  gdańszczanie wiedzą o co chodzi  :smile:  wille w ogrodach, niektróre to prawie jak w lesie  :smile:  albo na Sołaczu w Poznaniu. Swój kawałek świata by się miało i kawę na tarasie i śpiewające ptaki  :smile:  i ZKM pod nosem. 
ehhh  pomarzyć  :Lol:

----------


## Bikerus

> to chyba kupiłabym dom w willowej dzielnicy Gdańska czyli w Oliwie  to dopiero wypas  gdańszczanie wiedzą o co chodzi  wille w ogrodach, niektróre to prawie jak w lesie  albo na Sołaczu w Poznaniu.


Sołacz doskonały - niestety ostatnie działki w ubiegłym roku poszły - developerzy wykupili  :sad: 
Poza tym kilka fajnych miejsc jest jeszcze na Naramowicach w Poznaniu - okolice rezerwatu Żurawiniec.

Do listy północnej dorzucam Gdynię : Orłowo. Super miejsce na dom.

----------


## waldibmw

TYLKO WIOCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## piejar

A ja spod większego miasta do (prawie że) centrum małego miasteczka, w którym się wychowałem. Dom mamy na szczęście w ślepym zaułku gdzie przejadą 2-3 samochody dziennie więc jest bardzo spokojnie. Dzieciaki mają po 10 min piechotką do szkoły, mamy pod nosem całą rodzinkę, basen, kościół, kino i ... kopalnię (ja cie pędzę ... :big grin: ). Nie chcieliśmy budować sie na wsi ze względu na konieczność ciągłego dojeżdżania, dowożenia itp.

----------


## Agdula

> *Ani miasto, ani wieś - las, łąka, woda, przestrzeń.*
> 
> Wiele lat temu wyprowadziłem się z bardzo dużego miasta do małego miasteczka. Za satysfakcjonującą pracą, za mieszkaniem w bloku, za przyrodą.
> Gdy teraz zdarza mi się odwiedzić rodzinne miasto, to hm ..... hałas, spaliny, drożyzna, nieuprzejmość. To *miasto i jego "walory" są nie do zniesienia*. Wszędzie szybciej jest dojść niż dojechać, bo korki na ulicach, bo tzw. szczyt trwa cały dzień. Owszem - są najlepsze teatry, najlepsze sale koncertowe, największe hale sportowe. Tyle że ostatnio częściej je odwiedzam, niż wtedy gdy mieszkałem w ich pobliżu.
> 
> Dziś nie liczę godzin traconych codziennie w korkach, aby dojść lub dojechać dokądkolwiek. Dziś maksimum w 10 minut dojeżdżam do pracy, lasu, do kąpieliska nad jeziorem. Odkąd mieszkam w tym miasteczku, czuję się trochę jak na urlopie. Warunek - samochód. Bez niego nie byłoby tak urlopowo.
> 
> Parę lat temu postawiłem sobie kolejne wyzwanie. Dlaczego mam tracić 10 minut na dojechanie do lasu lub do jeziora, jeśli mógłbym otworzyć okno i usłyszeć śpiew leśnych ptaków i szum leśnych drzew? Jeśli rano, bez dojeżdżania dokądkolwiek, mógłbym - tak przed pracą - odświeżyć się kąpielą w jeziorze?
> 
> ...


Super.  :smile:   :smile:   To co piszesz bardzo mi się podoba. Chyba też bym tak chciała, ale sie nie zdecydowałam. Obawiałam się jednej rzeczy..bezpieczeństwa...
Napisz proszę, czy to jest bezpiecznie mieszkać, kiedy w pobliskiej okolicy nie ma domów? Może to głupie pytanie..ale ja całe życie mieszkałam w mieście, potem w małym mieście..teraz na wsi, ale takiej bez pól, właściwie wchodzącej do miasta. Jestem ciekawa jak się mieszka na takim odludziu.   :Wink2:

----------


## Yatza

> zastanawiam się jak myślicie - lepiej mieszkać w mieście (gdzie wszędzie blisko, wszystko można kupić, poimprezować itp.), czy na wsi (spokój, cisza, wścibscy sąsiedzi, wszędzie daleko....)
> 
> ja jestem od zawsze mieszczuchem, od pięciu lat mieszkam w domu wybudowanym "na wsi", a teraz buduję na jeszcze większym, co by nikogo nie obrazić, zadupiu. Niecierpiałam tego miejsca. Ale ostatnio jak byłam zmuszona pojechać do miasta pociągiem (jeszcze jak sie ma samochód, to pół biedy, ja chwilowo nie mam), i pochodzić i pozałatwiać trochę spraw, to dostrzegam uroki mojego domku.... miasto jest głośne, brudne i generalnie śmierdzące psimi kupami (chyba już sie przestawiłam na krowie)   
> 
> ciekawa jestem jak Wy uważacie - lepiej miasto czy wieś?


Ja jestem mieszczuch, choć zdaję sobie sprawę z wad miasta (korki, przestępczość, smrodki, hałas). Dlatego wybrałem coś pośrodku, czyli budowę domu w dzielnicy podmiejskiej, do centrum jest 6-8km. Tak 3/4 miasta i 1/4 wsi (choć to rozległa dzielnica i są tam takie 100% wiejskie rejony). W sąsiedztwie są głównie domy jednorodzinne (choć i kilka małych bloczków), ale jest też cała infrastruktura tj. na nogach mogę dojść do autobusu miejskiego, supermarketu itp.
Dodatkowo dom (a raczej SSO domu   :Wink2:  ) stoi na końcu bocznej, praktycznie ślepej uliczki. Jedyny ruch samochodowy to nasz   :smile:

----------


## Inez_30

Mieszkałam i na wsi i w mieście, więc mam porównanie. Dla mnie zdecydowanie wygrywa wieś, a najbardziej praktycznie, niezbyt oddalona od miasta, byle nie przy głównej trasie. Ja mieszkam 10 km od Rzeszowa, mam samochód, więc nie widzę żadnych wad mieszkania na wsi.

----------


## piotrulex

> Do listy północnej dorzucam Gdynię : Orłowo. Super miejsce na dom.


zdarzylo nam sie tam kiedys pare dni pomieszkac w takiej starej willi. calkiem przy lesie. na skruty mozna bylo dojsc do morza majac po prawej stronie maly strumyczek. czasami troche cykalismy jak na sciezke przed nami wbiegaly wilkie owlosione dziki z gromadka malych warchlaczkow   :big grin:  . miejsce faktycznie rewelacja

----------


## michall.m

a ja dzisiaj pojechałam do mojego samotnego domku....i sasiad musiał mnie ciągnikiem wyciągać z mojej uroczej gliniastej drogi  :Evil:  
ale poza tym cudnie  :big grin:

----------


## Badija

Wieś.
Niestety z powdów praktycznych blisko Warszawy (ok. 20 km.).
Wyrosłam w małym miasteczku, teraz mieszkam w mieście. Działka jest na wsi. 

Tyle od ciebie zalezy ile jest twoją własnością. 
U siebie na podwórku i w domu masz jak chcesz, co chcesz i kiedy chcesz. Może i sąsiedzi się interesują, ale jak są fajni to można z nimi współpracować, a jak niefajni, nie wpuszczasz za bramę i problem z głowy. 

Można się w dużym zakresie uniezależnić od cywilizacji i różnych haraczy, jak czynsz i tp. Chcesz ogrzewania na drewno - masz, chcesz na gaz - masz. Koszty dużo niższe, ale przede wszystkim zaletą jest to, że się nad nimi panuje, można zmniejszyć ogrzewanie, zrobić trochę zapasów na zimę (choc nie trzeba, bo jak jesteś sklepowy, to w sklepie przecież wszystko znajdziesz) W efekcie można dużo bardziej panować nad kosztami zycia, w mieście przychodzi haracz, który zapłacić chcesz czy nie chcesz musisz. 

Latem w mieście zupełnie nia ma co robić. Jak sie wybrałam z synkiem na basen, to po jedzeniu z restauracji chorował przez tydzień. No i za każde wyjście gdziekolwiek musisz płacić, płatny parking, płatny obiad, płatna plaża, płatny pokój itp. Na wsi masz słońce, pogodę i nie pogodę, staw, las i wszystko bezpośrednio dostępne, bez konieczności pokonywania 10 kilometrów w korku. 

Nie chodzisz po "obsra..ych" do granic możliwości trawnikach i chodnikach. Jak chcesz mieć czysto u siebie to masz czysto. Jak chcesz puszczać zwierzęta, to masz je puszczone, ale nie wchodzisz bez przerwy w kupy zostawione przez czyjeś psy. 

Jak idziesz do lasu (a nie osiedlowego lasku) to znajdujesz tam grzyby a nie zużyte prezerwatywy (sory za konkrety). Ale tak widzę miasto. 

Zero hałasu, chyba że sam go wyprodukujesz.

Dzieci zdrowiej się chowają, bo nie są przegrzewane i więcej czasu spędzają na powietrzu. 

Można mieć pod ręką trusawki, maliny, koper, jabłka (bez konieczności chodzenia do sklepu i bez smrodu środków konserwujących)

Jak zasypie śniegiem, to jest to śnieg a nie solna breja, która kasuje w ciągu sezonu każde buty.

Jak się dogadasz w szkole, w Kościele z proboszczem, w sklepie z właścicielami, w gminie, to po roku masz wrażenie, że zawsze tu żyłeś. Najlepiej wszędzie tam dać coś z siebie, zaangażować się, coś zrobić lub ofiarować. W mieście jesteś wszędzie - w kościele, w szkole, w sklepie i administracji nic nie znaczącym pozbawionym tożsamości elementem tłumu. 

Wszelkie dobra cywilizacyjne w dobie internetu przestały być przywiązane do miejsca. Można prowadzić z Pcimia Dolnego debaty z koleżanką mieszkającą pod Bolonią. I mieszkając w centrum Warszawy zajmować się wyłącznie oglądaniem głupich seriali.

A tak praktycznie: poważnym minusem jest czas spędzany w korkach. Znaleźliśmy działkę 10 minut samochodem po bocznych drogach od metra. Zamierzam testować to rozwiązanie, bo korków w mieście mam już dość, jak do tego dochodzi dojazdówka, to już chyba życia nie ma poza jazdą tam i z powrotem.

Drugim poważnym minusem jest poziom okolicznych szkół. Niestety, tego się nie przeskoczy, inne dzieci, inne rodziny, inne warunki i zainteresowania. Lubię sasiadów, ale dziecko na lokalnej szkole by straciło. Zamierzamy posłać nasze do prywatnej z dowozem z okolicznego miasteczka (spory wysiłek w dowożeniu codziennym do busa). 
Innych wad wsi nie dostrzegam.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

My budujemy dom na obrzeżach miasta. Minusem jest działka - malutka. Ale poza tym widzę same plusy. Blisko do centrum miasta (nawet przejazd taksówką nas nie zrujnuje), wszelakiego rodzaju usługi i rozrywki kulturalne mamy praktycznie na miejscu, tereny spacerowe tuż obok - dla nas idealnie.

----------


## viamedia

Jeszcze kilka lat temu nie zamieszkałbym nawet na obrzeżach miasta. Teraz mam w perspektywie budowę na wsi (7 km od granic miasta). Gdyby nie praca w mieście i konieczność codziennego dojazdu, chętnie wyprowadziłbym się jeszcze dalej. 
I pamiętajcie miasta "rosną" dzisiaj 7km za 10-15 lat 1km od miasta, albo na jego terenie.
Ja nie chcę pośrednich rozwiązań. Albo miasto z jego plusami i minusami, albo typowa wieś. Tylko jak obserwuję moją przyszłą wioskę to za kilka lat będzie tam więcej mieszkańców napływowych niż miejscowych, a niektóre jej obszary przypominają już teraz przedmieścia z szeregiem domków i wąskimi uliczkami między nimi. Ja na szczęście jestem trochę na uboczu (tylko jeszcze ile czasu?).

Andrzej

----------


## anpiet

Wieś oczywiście!

Ale te dzisiejsze wsie to juz nie to co kiedyś   :sad:  
Z reguły sypialnie miejskie  :Roll:  
Pamiętam wieś mojej śp. Babci. Kaszubska osada za wsią, wśród pagórków i leśnych bagiennych oczek, z czerwieniejącymi żurawinami pod koniec wakacji   :smile: , z domami pokrytymi zczarniałymi drewnianymi dachówkami.
Tylko wieś !
Mieszkałem od urodzenia w miasteczku ok.40 tyś., przez pięć lat dojeżdżałem ok.90 km do pracy do Trójmiasta. Godzinę zabierało mi pokonywanie 80 km i bardzo często kolejną godzinę zjazd z obwodnicy do centrum Gdańska.
Nienawidzę korków   :Evil:  
Teraz mieszkam na wsi. Jak zaczynałem w 2004 r. budowę domku to we wsi było ok. 20 "kominów", teraz jest ok. 50, a większość pól uprawnych rozparcelowano już na działki.
Do rzeki mam 150 m, do morza ok. 4 km (tyleż samo do miasteczka w którym pracuję - ale nie jest to ta miejscowość gdzie sie urodziłem), do miasta 100 tyś. ok.18 km. Autobusy do miasta i miasteczka co 20 min. do przystanku 5 min piechotką.
Żyć nie umierać, tylko przydałby się drugi samochód, bo nie chce mi się nieraz stać na przystanku, szczególnie jak na morzu szaleje sztorm, a wiatr chce mi łeb urwać   :Roll:

----------


## Płosia

A ja już 13 lat mieszkam na wsi i nigdy już bym nie zamieszkała w mieście mimo tego że jest nieduże i 8 km dalej . W mojej wsi jest szkoła 50 m od domu,stacja benzynowa (druga się buduje) , 3 sklepy ,poczta, ośrodek zdrowia , gdzie nie trzeba czekać od szóstej rano pod drzwiami,i kościół . Prawie jak miasto a jednak wieś !!! 
 :Roll:

----------


## maaja222

A my się budujemy niby na wsi ale jedna prosta i jest miasto i to mi pasuje, a co do ciszy to różnie z tym bywa..., nigdy nie myślałam że pociąg może za miastem tak hałasować...
pozdrawiam

----------


## KASIarek

Zdecydowanie wieś. Najlepiej duuuuży szmat ziemi w oklicy lasów, blisko wody. Na razie też wieś, ale blisko stolycy, ok. 4km do centrum Legionowa. Skrawek ziemi nieduży, ale w sąsiedztwie lasów i pól (często odwiedzają nas dziki i sarny). Do szkół, przedszkoli i tzw. "cywilizacji" niedaleko, a cisza i spokój zapewnione. Niedawno sprzedaliśmy mieszkanie w niedużym bloku i za nic nie chcielibyśmy już do bloku wracać.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Ja również wieś, zresztą uciekłam specjalnie z blokowiska właśnie na wieś, cisza spokój, gdzie chcę to parkuję, zamknę samochód to zamknę ,nie to stoi otwarty, bo i tak w najbliższej okolicy nikogo nie ma   :big grin:   minusem jest napewno słabe zaopatrzenie wiejskich sklepików, ale mam samochód a że mieszkam na zapleczu dużego miasta, więc marketów na obrzeżach wbród i dajemy sobie radę, nie wróciłabym za żadne skarby do bloku w mieście, po prostu odzwyczaiłam się, chcę to idę do gospodarza po jajko lub kurę albo kabana, a w mieście gdzie pójdę do multipleksu czy galerii handlowej ? polecam wieś

----------


## Red72

> po jajko lub kurę


,cztery ogniska już mają   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## MagdalenaK

Przeczytałam wszystkie wasze posty ku pokrzepieniu, bo tak jak bardzo byłam pewna tego że chcę na wieś (8 km od centrum miasta i pod lasem ) to gdy to wszystko już się zbliża wielkimi krokami to nagle dostałam  stracha jak diabli  :ohmy:  i zastanawiam się jak ja się tam odnajdę i (mój syn 11 letni ). Lubię przebywać na wsi uspokaja mnie otaczająca aura, śpiew ptaków, nie czuję specyficznego poddenerwowania jak w bloku.Więc skąd to zdenerwowanie, czy kogoś z was dopadły podobne przemyślenia i strach. Pozdrawiam Magda

----------


## EZS

a ja wolę wieś ale przy dużym mieście. Czyli przedmieście. Może działki nie duże i nie ma tej sielskiej atmosfery ale..  zawód mam taki, że jestem rozpoznawalna, w dużym mieście nie tak bardzo, w małej miescinie wszyscy by mi wyliczali czy byłam w niedzielę w kościele i dlaczego kumpel wszedł pod nieobecność męża. moja mama )mieszka w małej wsi pod miastem) boi się zmienić samochód na lepszy, bo.. skąd stać emeryta na samochód... itd. Wieś jest sielska, jeżeli ktoś ma dużo cierpliwości, empatii i mało sąsiadów.. Znam to, przeżyłam, teraz się przeniosłam do tzw willowej dzielnicy i zobaczymy za kilka lat.

----------


## JANINKI-AMORKI82

ja "przetestowałam" duże miasto (łódż), mniejsze miasto (olsztyn), miasteczko (łowicz), wieś podmiejską, wieś "wiejską"  :Smile:  i powiem Wam, że w moim osobistym odczuciu tylko i wyłącznie *wieś wiejska* czyli jak to nazywacie ZADUPIE nadaje się do życia (dla mnie oczywiście, choć pochodzę z łodzi). niestety miałam okazję przekonać się, że wieś wsi nie równa - na wsi "podmiejskiej" spotkaliśmy się ze straszną zawiścią ludzi, moi rodzice mieszkają już ponad 15 lat na tej wsi a nadal są OBCY, ludzie nieprzyjemni, nie ma to nic wspólnego z sielanką wiejską, przyjaznymi sąsiadami itp. Przeprowadziliśmy się jak ja miałam 11 lat i było to dla mnie jako dziecka straszne przeżycie - dzieci zupełnie inne (wrogo nastawione do osoby z miasta-choć nie dawałam nikomu odczuć że jestem lepsza czy coś), brak starych znajomych i przyjaciół, brak basenu czy wyjścia do kina (wtedy mi to bardzo doskwierało), straszny poziom nauczania w szkole na tej wsi, moi rodzice też niestety stracili wielu znajomych. Do tego 15 lat temu była tu względna cisza i spokój, otwarte przestrzenie - teraz dom na domu, auta pędzące pod oknami nie zwracające uwagi na dzieci bawiące się przed domem (jak to na wsi)....bardzo przyjemnie było też w Olsztynie ponieważ mieszkaliśmy w dzielnicy oddalonej od centrum i praktycznie zaraz za blokiem mieliśmy las, jeziora - ale jednak były to bloki (czyli imprezy sąsiadów itp..). teraz zamierzamy kupić działkę na zadupiu, ale..1,5km od szkoły, przychodni, poczty, stacji paliw (większa wioska z urzędem gminy) i 15 km od miasta średniej wielkości (czyli dojazd zajmie nam tyle samo czasu co w Olsztynie z naszej dzielnicy do centrum). my akurat jesteśmy takimi typami, że atrakcje miejskie do nas nie przemawiają, wolimy jednak koszenie trawnika, rąbanie drewna, grillowanie w ogródku i kawę na tarasie...a znajomi na szczęście w większości są zmotoryzowani (my też) więc teraz już nie ma takiego problemu...

tak więc ja obstawiam WIEŚ  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madziorkaa

jak dla mnie to oczywiście wieś ale blisko miasta, zdecydowalismy się na działkę 17 km od dużego miasta i 8km od małego, musze mieć dostep do kina i sklepów :smile: .

----------


## Sasha

> jak dla mnie to oczywiście wieś ale blisko miasta, zdecydowalismy się na działkę 17 km od dużego miasta i 8km od małego, musze mieć dostep do kina i sklepów.


dzisiaj 15-17 km od miasta to za 5 lat miasto  :smile:

----------


## EZS

no właśnie. I nigdy nie wiadomo, kto kupi działkę obok. Może na przykład powstać obok warsztat, szrot albo coś równie paskudnego. Nawet plan zagospodarowania nie gwarantuje spokoju. Lepiej, jak sąsiedzi już są i to w miarę "nowi", jest szansa, że nowy dom pozostanie domem a nie warsztatem, choć...

----------


## Sasha

> no właśnie. I nigdy nie wiadomo, kto kupi działkę obok. Może na przykład powstać obok warsztat, szrot albo coś równie paskudnego. Nawet plan zagospodarowania nie gwarantuje spokoju. Lepiej, jak sąsiedzi już są i to w miarę "nowi", jest szansa, że nowy dom pozostanie domem a nie warsztatem, choć...


Z takim podejściem lepiej zostać w bloku  :Roll:

----------


## EZS

i tak i nie
ja nie szukałam sielskości, nie marzyłam o piciu kawy na tarasie z widokiem na las. Chciałam mieć swój dom i tyle. Dom i minimum prywatności tak do płotu. Więc raczej nie będę rozczarowana, jeżeli już, to pozytywnie. Mój post jest dla tych, którzy podchodzą do sprawy troszkę ... romantycznie. Wybierają wieś, bo im się wydaje, ze tam będzie sielsko anielsko, ptaszki, sarenki i co tam jeszcze. Tak miała moja ciotka, taras, za płotem pola, na horyzoncie las... teraz ma taras z widokiem na 3 metrową ścianę bez okien, bo powstał mowy domek tak z 500m2, (a miał być malutki ) i w dodatku umościła się tam agencja towarzyska   :Lol:  Żeby mieć tą sielskość zapewnioną, trzeba by mieć z 500 m do płota z każdej strony domu   :cool:  . No i jeszcze jedno. Trzeba sie pogodzić, że sąsiadki będą chciały wiedzieć, co jemy, z kim śpimy, za co kupiliśmy nowy samochód i jedziemy na wakacje, dlaczego myjemy samochód w niedzielę a jeszcze nie byliśmy w kościele itd. Prawdziwa wieś tak żyje i nawet czasem można o tym nie wiedzieć.. jakiś czas. I nie ważne, że mieszkamy na uboczu, a do sklepu mamy 2 kilometry. I tak się dowiedzą.... lub będą próbować.

----------


## Sasha

rozumiem że trochę przejaskrawiasz  :smile: 

niestety jak kupujesz działkę 500 m2 to się nie dziw że nie masz prywatności. 
Ja wolałem kupić działkę 5 km dalej ale 2300 m2 i mieć trochę oddechu w swoim własnym ogrodzie i tu nie chodzi o wieś - dzisiaj coraz częściej te niby wsie to piękne nowe domy za kwotę x+500 tys  :smile:

----------


## EZS

moja mama ma 2000m. To chroni tylko przed bliskością niechcianego sąsiada. Ale jeżeli chodzi o mentalność ludzi, nic ci nie zmieni. W mieście jestem anonimowa. Na osiedlu domków na przedmieściu już nie, ale wokół jest dużo nowych domów, ludzie młodzi zajęci forsą, na razie jest spokój. Na wsi wiedzą o tobie wszystko albo jeszcze więcej. Jeżeli nie masz tendencji plotkarskich, możesz przez jakiś czas o tym nie wiedzieć. Kiedyś jednak dziecko pójdzie do lokalnej szkoły i wróci z pytaniem "dlaczego dzieci mówią, że tata jest w mafii" na przykład. Oczywiście, ze przejaskrawiam. Ale  mam rodzinę na wsi. Jak do nich jadę, przez pierwsze 2 dni muszę wysłuchać litanii o sąsiadach - jeden kupił, inny sprzedał, ktoś tam pomalował pokój! Ja tych ludzi nie znam, nic mnie nie obchodzą, lecz moja rodzina tym żyje... popatrzyłam na te klimaty i mnie ostudziły.

----------


## Sasha

mentalność wynika wg mnie z dużej ilości wolnego czasu - jak ktoś wraca z pracy o 18 czy 19 to nie ma nawet chęci interesowania się kto pomalował pokój i na jaki kolor. 

Innymi słowy: na każdym nowo-budowanym osiedlu domków powinno być względnie spokojnie. Jeżeli dodasz do tego dużą działkę - taką jak twoja powinno być spoko.

A na wsiach (takich prawdziwych) to na 100% bym się nie wybudował

----------


## Madziorkaa

> Napisał Madziorkaa
> 
> jak dla mnie to oczywiście wieś ale blisko miasta, zdecydowalismy się na działkę 17 km od dużego miasta i 8km od małego, musze mieć dostep do kina i sklepów.
> 
> 
> dzisiaj 15-17 km od miasta to za 5 lat miasto



masz racje :smile: , dlatego też kupilismy działkę koło lasu w Mazowieckim Parku Krajobrazowym, gdzie koło nas są tylko 4 domy i więcej nie będzie bo nie sądze żeby wycianali las , specjalnie wybralismy takie ustronne miejsce że jak w przyszłości będzie juz tam miasto to zeby nie zrobili nam pod nosem osiedla domków jednorodzinnych, żeby cały czas był tam wiejski klimat :wink:

----------


## burifanek

My także kupiliśmy działkę na wsi w pięknej, spokojnej okolicy gór praktycznie w samym lesie a i do miasta nie daleko bo tylko 15 km.

----------


## czandra

Budować na wsi, ale w bliskim sąsiedztwie miasta.

----------


## niewczasik

Jedni nie potrafią żyć w mieście, drudzy na wsi. Jednych boli miejski szum innych wiejska cisza. Dzieki Bogu mamy demokrację i w miarę zasobności portfela każdy robi co chce i mieszka gdzie chce. Ja mieszkam w miasteczku 500m od wsi. Mam nadzieję, że już wkrótce zamieszkam daleko od cywilizacji  (czytaj: pobuduję się na wsi z daleka od miasta).

----------


## el-ka

Z zawiścia i wścibstwem mozna spotkać się wszędzie, choć ja jako typowy mieszczuch nie znam specyfiki małych skupisk.
To co mnie przede wszystkim odwiodło od "sielskich" lokalizacji , to potrzeba utrzymania kontaktów towarzyskich. Po wyprowadzce poza miasto trzeba pogodzić się z ograniczeniami w  tej dziedzinie. A bliżej to nawet ktoś przelotem wpadnie, na wieś to cała wyprawa. Nie wszyscy jednak są zmotoryzowani, my mamy także znajomych bez auta, ponadto powstaje problem napicia się choćby piwa. Przejazd taksówką, jeśli jest zbyt drogi , dla wielu jest problemem i wizyty się ograniczają. 
Z kolei znajomi z dziećmi przeżywają gehennę, ponieważ nieustannie kursują jak taksówka pomiedzy szkołą, zajęciami pozaszkolnymi i kolegami i koleżankami dzieci. Najstarszej córce sprawili małe autko i w zimie pdczas ślizgawicy, na nieodśnieżanej wiejskiej drodze wylądowała na drzewie - na szczęście bez szwanku. 
Moja studiująca córka również była przeciwko oddaleniu od miasta, bo jak tu wrócić z kina, klubu, od koleżanki -  jak nie kursują poźno autobusy i nikt by też nie chcial jej odwiedzać, mialaby również  problem dojechać na uczelnię. Ja z kolei gdybym dołożyła jeszcze z 1-2 godz. do czasu pracy, to nie byłoby mnie z 13-14 godz. w domu. Nie mówiąc o zakupach, zwłaszcza gdy pilna potrzeba lub gdy się czegoś zapomni.
Dla nas rozwiązaniem stała się działka w mieście, nie tak mała - ponad 900 m2, praktycznie blisko centrum, z bardzo dobrym połączeniem komunikacji miejskiej, ale bardzo korzystnie zlokalizowana w cichej zielonej części i już w pobliżu pól. 
Wprawdzie była dość droga, ale i wartość nieruchomości jest już odpowiednio wyższa.

----------


## anirac

Wtrącę jeszcze swoje trzy grosze.
Mówicie o wścibstwie ludzi na wsi. Tak, oni wszystko wiedzą, ale trzeba umieć z tym żyć. Bo tak naprawdę nikt tak dobrze sie nie zaopiekuje domem jak wyjedziecie, jak właśnie tacy ciekawscy sąsiedzi. Do tego Ci co są naprawdę ze wsi mają niesamowicie dobre serca, nie odmówią pomocy, owszem - może i poplotkują, ale są szczerzy. Tego mi brakuje w mieście. I przyznam, że z taką nieuzasadnioną podłością jak właśnie w mieście to jeszcze nigdzie się nie spotkałam. Buduję w mieście i mam ciągłe kłopoty dzięki "życzliwym" sąsiadom, którzy chyba nigdy sami nie podjęli się dużej inwestycji, ale za to mają roszczenia. Na wsi tego nie ma. Jeśli jest problem - to wiadomo o co chodzi i się go wyjaśnia.
I jeszcze jedna uwaga, która się przewija w Waszych dywagacjach wiejsko-miejskich. Sprawa dzieci, że złe szkoły, że dojazdy, gorszy start w życiu. Nie ma reguły. Dziecko chce się uczyć - to będzie. Żadne lekcje prywatne tego nie zmienią. A w mieście według mnie więcej zagrożeń, większa presja, mniej hamulców. Dzieci na wsi są zwykle grzeczniejsze, bo tu ciągle jeszcze liczy się opinia. A poziom? Podam swój przykład: wychowywałam się wsi i chodziłam do zwykłej wiejskiej szkoły o mocno przeciętnym poziomie. Wszyscy od I do VIII klasy się znali, nauczyciele do wybitnych nie należeli, miałam zawsze dobre oceny, ale ponoć w wiejskiej szkółce to normalka - bo tu niski poziom, nie? Więc jak szłam do LO - do pobliskiego miasteczka, to się obawiałam, że będę gorsza bo w klasie same dzieci z miasta. I co? Byłam najlepsza po mojej wiejskiej szkółce. Idźmy dalej. Po maturze chciałam Kraków. Pukano się w głowę, że po naszym liceum nie mam szans (bo żadne tam renomowane). Nie miałam najmniejszych problemów z dostaniem się na studia. 
Mam więc inne wrażenie - jak się czegoś chce to nie ma żadnych przeszkód. Nikt mnie nie woził na dodatkowe lekcje, znam uroki popsutych autobusów PKS, miałam na ręku zegarek i wiedziałam kiedy mam ostatni autobus by zdążyć do domu, czasami i przeszłam 10 km pieszo. Nigdy mi nie przyszło do głowy, że coś tracę mieszkając na wsi i mówię to z punku widzenia dziecka i nastolatki. Teraz jako osoba dorosła, daję sobie jeszcze parę lat na miasto, a potem TYLKO wieś. Przede wszystkim - by moje dzieci właśnie tam się wychowywały.

----------


## kakusek

Ja mysle podobnie jak anirac.Tez wychowalam sie na wsi skonczylam tam podstawowke a potem do liceum i na studia poszlam do miasta.Mieszkalam w internacie do rodzicow jezdzilam na wekendy i ciagle marzylam o mieszkaniu  w miescie.Po kilku latach pracy udalo nam sie kupic wymarzone mieszkanko w Krakowie i dopoki bylismy malzenstwem bezdzietnym bylo super.Jednak odkad na swiat przyszly nasze dzieci zaczelo mi brakowac ogrodu.W kazdy weekend pakowalismy wiec manele i jezdziilismy na wies.
Mimo iz mamy dzialke blisko Krakowa postanowilismy budowac sie wlasnie na wsi rodzicow (ok 35 km od miasta)Wiem ze ciezko bedzie z dojazdami do pracy ale przeciez prace zawsze moge zmienic a dzieci tam czuja sie jak u siebie.Maja blisko do dziadkow,kuzynostwa, znaja tam cala okolice i przede wszystkim CHCA TAM mieszkac   :big grin:  
Tak wiec wg mnie wszystko zalezy czego sie oczekuje od zycia a i oczekiwania moga sie zminic wraz z wiekiem  :big grin:

----------


## Malgoska i Gabe

Wbieram wies. Przerabialam miasteczka i miasta. Zawsze wracam do mojej rodzinnej wiochy. Dom wyrosnie obok rodzicow (juz widze jak niektorym skora cierpnie na sama mysl). I to jeszcze na tzw wybudowaniu. Jak narazie sa moi rodzice, dom brata i rodzinki sasiadka i wszystko.Dookola pola i cisza.Do glownej drogi ok 500m.Zima coprawda troche dennie, bo na spacerku czasami sie brodzi i zapominaja nas odsniezyc. Ale wiem jak zmieniaja sie pory roku, slysze ptaszki, szum wiatru za oknem i nie mam sznurka tirow w poblizu. 
Coprawda za kilka lat moze wyrosnac niedaleko mini-osiedle, bo sasiadka chce sie sprzedac na dzialki.Ale jak dobrze pojdzie beda to duze dzialki i nie zostane odarzona osiedlem 30 domow a 10  :smile: 
No i do miasteczka 5 min samochodem lub 20 min pieszko.
Szkoly, koscioly, sklepy co kto woli jest.

----------


## kotecek

My wybralismy wies. Ja z miasta na wies, moj maz sie na wsi wychowal. 
Swietnie dla dzieciakow  :smile: 
Przynajmniej nie spedza polowy dziecinstwa pod blokiem na ulicy lub na trawniku zasranym przez psy, nie beda jak ostatnie wymoczki sleczec przed komputerem i niszczyc sobie oczu i nabywac garba, tylko beda biegac po polach, rumiane i rozesmiane  :smile:

----------


## Elcia84

A ja całe życie mieszkam w Łodzi w domku, ale na obrzeżach i uważam, że moja okolica jest śliczna. za płotem mam lasek, cisz spokój, podwórko, można zrobic sonie grilla zaprosic przyjaciół, puścic muzyke głosniej bez obawy, ze sąsiad bedzie walił w sciane. Nigdy w zyciu nie chciałabym przeprowadzić się do centru i do bloków. Cenie sobie otwartą przestrzeń i spokój.

----------


## jasabar

Uwielbiamy przebywanie na łonie natury, dlatego budujemy się kilkanaście km za miastem.Własny dom, bez sąsiadów pukających w ściany, huliganów bazgrzących na ścianach klatki schodowej, własny ogród do wypoczynku i rozrywki, wolność dla psa i spokój o dzieci. 
Męczą mnie trochę dojazdy, ta powolna jazda za wlokącymi się TIR-ami, ale w mieście też są korki.
Dużą wygodą w tej chwili jest to, że ze śródmieścia mam do domu 10-15 minut. Załatwiając czasami przez cały dzień różne sprawy mogę wpadać do domu np. na obiad i lecieć dalej. Po przeprowadzce do domu będzie to utrudnione. Ciężko będzie jechać rano do pracy, potem wracać na wieś i z powrotem do miasta wieźć dzieci na różne zajęcia dodatkowe i z powrotem na wieś, a jak czegoś zapomnę...  :Confused:  
Myślę jednak, że dom na wsi, wynagrodzi nam wszystkie niedogodności, a wypoczynek na łonie natury po trudach dnia będzie o wiele przyjemniejszy niż w śmierdzącym spalinami, głośnym mieście.
To czego będzie mi żal najbardziej opuszczając miasto, to bardzo dobry pediatra osiedlowy i przyszkolny darmowy basen.

----------


## agateczka1987

a ja od urodzenia mieszkam na wsi i za nic w świecie nie chciałabym się wyprowadzić do miasta. W przeciwieństwie do niektórych moich koleżanek, które zaprzedałyby duszę diabłu aby tylko mieszkać w mieście   :big grin:

----------


## kotecek

Jak ktos jest z miasta to ciagnie na wies, a jak jest ze wsi, to ciagnie do miasta  :smile:   Ale nie zawsze. 

A mnie jeszcze jeden plus pszyszedl do glowy - domki w miescie nie moga miec tak wielkich ogrodow, jak te na wsi. Mamy 62-arowa dzialke i jak mysle o tym skupiskach domkow, po pare arow ziemi kazdy, jeden obok drugiego, to robi mi sie smutno. Takiej dzialki nigdy nie kupilibysmy, minimum wynosilo 15 arow, ale trafila sie taaaka wielka!! 

I to jest wielki plus, ze mi sasiad nie bedzie zagladal przez okno do ogrodka  :smile:

----------


## Flexus

Najlepiej mieszkać tam gdzie się pracuje. Bo pracować w mieście i mieszkać na wsi lub odwrotnie, to najgorsza opcja z możliwych ze względu na koszmarne dojazdy.

----------


## olgagit

mieszkam w dużym mieście. do pracy (centrum) mam ok. 8 kilometrów. Jeśli wyjdę z domu póżniej niż po wpół do siódmej, dojazd do pracy zajmuje mi 40-50 minut. Po drodze oczywiście nerwy, trąbienie i kto jest kozak, ten jedzie. 
Po dotarciu na miejsce zostaje jeszcze kwestia parkingu - niełatwa. 
Jeśli wracam do domu pózniej niż ok. 18, 19 nie mam szans zaparkować pod moim blokiem, więc plączę się po osiedlu szukając wolnego miejsca. 
jestem niewolnicą wolnych miejsc parkingowych! 
osiedle jest spokojne, nad odrę blisko. za to: sąsiad z góry upodobał sobie wiercenie wieczorne. sąsiad z boku - student urządza bibki od czwartku do niedzieli. sąsiadka, gdy czasem zanoszę jej paczkę albo jakiś rachunek, prosi przez drzwi, żebym to położyła na wycieraczce, ona sobie weźmie, gdy odejdę, bo przecież nie wie, kim jestem i jakie mam zamiary (w domyśle: podłe). 
wniosek: przejadło mi się miasto. celuję w wieś. prawdziwą, jeden sklep, przystanek i świetlica osp, a nie żadne tam podmiejskie rozlewiska. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## owcaOwca

zdecydowanie na wsi.....całe życie mieszkałam co prawda w domu z ogródkiem ale w centrum miasta, hałas, spaliny....nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać dłużej w mieście, maż też z racji, że mieszkał całe życie na obrzeżach miasta pod samym lasem.....teraz kupiliśmy działkę 10 km od centrum na wsi.....z dwóch stron las, rezerwaty przyrody, bardzo ładna okolica, wokół kilka domów, jakiś kilometr dalej szkoła, sklep więc nie jest źle.....już się nie mogę doczekać poranków, porannego słońca na tarasie, ciepłego wiatru, śpiewu ptaków, szumu drzew....a wieczorem zapachu rozgrzanej słońcem ziemi i skoszonej trawy.....mmmmm....tak się rozmarzyłam   :big grin:

----------


## ZW

Na wsi zdecydowanie lepiej i wszystkie argumenty już padły

ale:
- w otoczeniu podobnych sobie sąsiadów
- w pobliżu drogi krajowej (dobre połączenie z województwem) ale nie za blisko, poza zasięgiem hałasu.
- blisko powiatu albo chociaż gminy, 
- blisko sklepu, poczty, szkoły, szpitala, basenu, siłowni
- czynny przystanek MPK idealnie też PKP
- las i woda w zasięgu nóg albo choć roweru, żeby z tej wsi rzeczywiście korzystać
- w planie otoczenia zabudowa mieszkalna + nieuciążliwe usługi
- w oddali od czynnych pól uprawnych. Zapach gnojówki, opryski to są zwykłe odpady przemysłowe a nie żadna "natura".

No i udało się, chociaż trochę przez przypadek (lista życzeń powstała już po zamieszkaniu). Bez większości z tych spraw mieszkanie z dziećmi na wsi będzie raczej uciążliwe.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Maja W.

Pochodzę z miasta (ponad 60 tys. mieszkańców), ale 5 lat w wakacje mieszkaliśmy w domku 9km za miastem. Było mi źle - daleko do znajomych, daleko do przystanku autobusowego, daleko do sklepów...ale jak dorosłam potrafiłam docenić to, że gdy tylko otworzyłam oczy mogłam wyjść z domku, chodzić po działce w bikini, opalać się do woli. A koleżanki zaczęły przyjeżdżać do mnie na rowerach  :wink: 
Potem przyszedł czas na studia i tu Kraków, który pokochałam z jego korkami, tłumami i hałasem!! I zostałam tu... mieszkamy póki co w mieście - blisko tramwaj i autobus, 100 przychodni, 10 basenów, jednym słowem wszystko w zasięgu ręki, ale ze względów finansowych kupiliśmy działkę za Krakowem (tylko 17km od Dworca Głównego) i w przyszłym roku będziemy prawdopodobnie na swoim. Teraz jestem zakochana w tej okolicy, choć ani lasu, ani jeziorka w zasięgu wzroku  :sad:  Ale jestem pewna, że przy dwóch samochodach (mamy póki co jeden służbowy) damy sobie radę nawet z małymi dziećmi (których też jeszcze brak)... Czyli wieś pod dużym miastem!!

PS Po cichu liczę, że kiedyś moja wioska zostanie włączona do Krakowa i będziemy mieszkać na jego najdalszych peryferiach (choć to w rzeczywistości będzie _wieś_, jakich dużo mimo, że mieszczą się w granicach Krakowa).

----------


## majkoski

A ja będę mieszkac jeszcze dalej, dalej... za wsią. Ale za to działka 68 arów, nad rzeką. W sercu puszczy. Ale za to jak tam jestem, to nie liczy się dla mnie, ze do pracy mam 30 km.

----------


## Maja W.

> A ja będę mieszkac jeszcze dalej, dalej... za wsią. Ale za to działka 68 arów, nad rzeką. W sercu puszczy. Ale za to jak tam jestem, to nie liczy się dla mnie, ze do pracy mam 30 km.


Pozazdrościć.... Ale niestety względy praktyczne biorą górę - praca, szkoła dzieci - nie możemy o tym zapominać wybierając "nasze miejsce na ziemi"... A kiedyś marzyło mi się w lesie nad jeziorkiem i 30km od najbliższego sąsiada... Ale to może w drugim wcieleniu  :Roll:

----------


## magpie101

Najpierw 20 lat mieszkalam razem z rodzicami w miescie (ponad 100 tys. mieszkancow), potem 14 lat w miasteczku (5 tys.), a teraz na wsi (2 sklepy i jeden autobus na dzien jedzie).
Kupujac dzialke na wsi liczylismy sie z tym, ze dwa auta to podstawa zebysmy z mezem nie byli od siebie zalezni, co do dziecka to do szkoly jezdzi szkolny autobus, a na zajecia popoludniowe lub do kolegow przewaznie go wozimy (4 km).
Mieszkamy na wsi ponad miesiac ale juz teraz wiemy, ze na wsi jest nasze miejsce.  Rano nie mozemy wyjsc z lozek - jest taka cisza, zadnych krzykow, smieciarki, autobusow, itd... Wokolo naszej dzialki nie mamy bezposrednio sasiadow tzn. sa w zasiegu wzroku ale 100 m od nas. Jak sie budowalismy to w nocy wjechalo na nasza dzialke auto, a my zaraz mielismy telefon od sasiadki, ktorej nie znalam i nie mam pojecia jak zdobyla moj numer kom. A co wscibstwa to staram sie tym nie przejmowac, mowie "dzien dobry" i to wszystko, a ze ktos ma sobie ochote porozmawiac na moj temat za plecami - niech gadaja jak im to sprawia przyjemnosc. Ludzie zawsze i wszedzie obrabiaja tylki, a po mnie to zawsze splywalo i splywa. Ja sama wiem najlepiej i mam czyste sumienie.

----------


## _kama

Kiedys bylam pewna, ze chce mieszkac tylko i wylaczni w duzym miescie - i to najlepiej w centrum  :smile: 
Teraz (tj po paru latach, co prawda nadal jestem <30  :wink:  ) wiem juz ze najlepszym rozwiazaniem jest:
- skraj duzego miasta, ktory wyglada juz jak wies lub
- mala wiejscowosc niedaleko duzego miasta

Teraz urzadzamy nasz domek w nieduzej miejscowosci pod Lodzia. Do centrum Lodzi mamy 30 min. 
Najbardziej martwilam sie o dzieci (ktorych jeszcze nie mamy  :big grin:  ) i ich szkoly. Doslzismy jednak do wniosku, ze szkola podstawowa w takiej malej miejscowosci ma niewatpliwy urok. A jesli dzieci beda mialy ochote chodzic do liceum np w Lodzi to beda mialy tam gdzie zamieszkac lub dojezdzac.

----------


## monikaa13

Dziś się załamałam. 
Nie dość, że nasza adaptacja projektu trwała rok (projekt prosty, zmiany standardowe). To teraz czekamy na pozwolenie już ponad 6 tygodni, koszmar. 
To jeszcze okazało sie, że jest nowy plan zadospodarowania i jest dużo zmian. 
Np. wysokość do okapu. Całkiem możliwe, że nam nie będzie się zgadzać, projekt do poprawy. 
Do tego założyli sobie, że dachówka ma być czerwona, ble. A ja od zawsze marzyłam o grafitowej. 
Do tego dochodzą stare dylematy. Działka na wzniesieniu, glina, woda nie wiadomo kiedy, w tej chwili nie ma, dwa domy dalej będzie osiedle bloków. 

Coraz częściej marzę o sprzedaży działki. Niestety tu mamy opłacony już prąd, który ciągną i wysypany za kasę gruz na drogę. 

Poszperałam na necie szukając innych działek i co sie okazuje. Działki w mieście koszmarnie drogie. Nie stać nas. Ew. na wiosce powiedzmy 5-20km od miasta. 
Nasza działka jakby co jest w mieście. 
Nigdy nie chciałam mieszkać na wsi ale teraz widzę, że tyle osób się buduje na wsiach, że tam życie budowlane kwitnie, że powstają piękne domy. 
Ale pozostaje dużo watpliwości. 
Co tam robić? Pusto dookoła. Jeden sklepik i pani Kowalskiej. Zero pubów, zero sklepów. Mało życia, mało ludzi.  
Co z życiem kulturalnym, towarzyskim?
Co z dziećmi? Jak je dowozić do szkoły, codziennie? A co później, same - strach. 
Co z pracą? Jak dojeżdżac? Samochodem, za drogo? Pociągiem, autobusem, za długo. 

Same wątpliwości. Z drugiej strony tyle osób mieszka, żyje i nie narzeka, wręcz przeciwnie. Są zadowoleni i sami wybrali takie miejsce. 
Też mi się marzy lasek i zero bloków ale jak do sklepu będzie trzeba jechać 15km. 

Da radę tak żyć? 

Poradzcie coś. Przepraszam, że tak rozwlekam ale zdenerowałam się dziś i musiałam się gdzieś wyżyć  :smile:

----------


## kruszon11

Jeszcze nie na wsi, ale jedną nogą już tam...

Jak przyjeżdżam do siebie na budowę, to już skacze do samochodu pies sąsiadów i zaraz pakuje się do środka i sprawdza kto przyjechał...

Jestem u siebie, siadam na "ganku", piwko w ręku, fajka w drugim... Chwila przerwy w pracy...Obok sąsiadki stawiają drugi drewniak... Za domem na łące krowa sąsiadów kosi trawę...
Patrzę przed dom, zielono, daleko... Patrzę w bok... to samo.....Słońce grzeje mi w czoło.... Cisza, spokój, czasem z pobliskiej drogi słychać samochód...

A jak sąsiedzi "biją świnię", jak się to u nas nazywa, to po fakcie pojawiają się z dwiema laskami jeszcze ciepłej kiełbasy.... Jej zapach i smak.... Dawno czegoś tak dobrego nie jadłem...

Do miasta wracać mi się nie chce.... 
Życie "towarzysko-kulturalne" wkrótce będzie się kręcić sporo u mnie... Szkoły ... kilka dobrych w naszej gminie... Klasy o połowę mniejszej liczebności niż w mieście... Żona nauczycielka, więc wie jakie to istotne... Istotniejsze często od "renomy"... Do pracy ... 12 km... Nawet autobus miejski nie daleko...Chociaż i tak o drugim samochodzie "małolitrażowym" trzeba wkrótce pomyśleć... 

Pies w końcu będzie miał przestrzeni ile tylko zapragnie... Żeby tylko cholera oduczył się zawodów sprinterskich z kurami sąsiadów...  


W wykończeniówce mamy 5 okrążeń do mety... Już niedługo....

----------


## monikaa13

No widzisz 12km do pracy, a mój mąż ma teraz 25, a jak jeszcze byśmy dalej mieszkali... 
Ale kurcze pozostaje strach. Teraz zmiana, notariusz, dużo, dużo kasy. Rozpoczęcie przesunie się pewnie na przyszły rok. 
A gdzie na spacerki? Tak wyskoczę do miasta, do paru  :smile:  do ludzi, do dzieci... 
Kurcze naprawdę mocno się teraz zastanawiam. 
Co robić? 

Dzwoniła właśnie pani ze starostwa okap za wysoko, do zmiany, dach wiadomo. Problemem jest jeszcze woda. Plan mówi, że musza być warunki przyłącza. Pewik nie chce ich wydać. 
Miasto do nas wody nie doprowadzi, bo to działki prywatne ale pnb też nie chce wydać, bo nie ma wody.  Gdzie my żyjemy, kurcze. 

A spokój, lasek też mi się marzy  :smile:

----------


## rusek007

Monkaa13 Uwierz mi. na wsi da się żyć.
Trzeba tylko chcieć. Ja chciałem i mam 15 km do pracy, do sklepu 2km. W koło lasy i pola. Powstaje tu nowe osiedle (kolonia wsi) na ok 50 domków, przez pierwszy rok mieszkaliśmy tylko sami, REWELACJA. Dziś jest już 23 domki, 7 zamieszkałych, a wkoło nadal lasy i pola.
Dla mnie to istny Raj.
Jak zatęsknię za miastem, wsiadam w samochód 15 minut i jestem na miejscu.
Ale wolę w ogrodzie wypić piwko czy zrobić grila niż szlajać sie po mieście.
Balety- imprezy można robić w domu, bo pokoi jest pod dostatkiem.
Jak wszysto zorganizujesz jak trzeba, to dojazdy do pracy, czy dowóz dzieci to  żaden problem.
Kochasz wieś czyli ciszę, świeże powietrze i przestrzenie, to się tam buduj, jeżeli nie, to nie próbuj.

----------


## kruszon11

U mnie w gminie pięknie, ładnie, miło i szybko. 
WZ w sześć tygodni. I tak były przetrzymane, bo gościu, który je wydaje, próbował przekonać poprzedniego właściciela ziemi, żeby nam nie sprzedawał działki, tylko jemu.
Większość decyzji od ręki. Większość spraw od ręki. Robiłem wjazd na działkę, wymagało zgłoszenia itd. Dzwonię do Pana Z Gminy odpowiedzialnego za takie sprawy (na komórkę, wcześniej chętnie podał numer, żeby był W Razie Czego), mówię, że chcę zrobić, pytam, czy jakieś pismo czy cuś... Odpowiada mi, że przecież właśnie zgłaszam... :big grin:  Zapytał tylko kiedy, bo podjedzie zobaczyć co i jak....
Ostatnio dzwonię do gminy, potrzebuję numeru domu do podpisania umowy z Gazownią. Pan Z Gminy mówi, że właściwie to muszę mieć odbiór budynku itd., ale żeby przynieść To To I Tamto, poczekam pół godzinki i z bani...

Większe sprawy budowlane wymagające Starostwa łatwiej załatwić dla terenów wiejskich, niż takie same dla miejskich....  

Praca rzecz nabyta  :big tongue:  Działka na wsi tańsza. 

Prawda jest taka, że nikt za Ciebie (Was) nie podejmie decyzji... 

PS. pozdrowię moje widoki od Ciebie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Tomkii

Powiem tak. Dobra działka jest *ważniejsza* od domu. Dom idzie dopasować na etapie projektu a czasem nawet i później. Działki już nie zmienisz. Jeśli już teraz widzisz jej wady to szukaj innej.
Plany gminy gdzie czepiają się koloru dachówek źle wróżą na przyszłość. Chyba że ktoś tak lubi być ograniczany bez potrzeby (rozumiał bym jakby to była np. starówka).

----------


## monikaa13

No właśnie działka ogólnie nie jest zła ale tak jak pisałam, glina, spadek, bloki, czerwony dach, wrrr. 
Pocieszacie mnie i o to mi chodziło. Czekam dalej. Wieczorem poczytam mężowi więc piszcie. 
Ja od zawsze wychowana w mieście, nie wiem jak się mieszka na wsi ale wiem jedno, denerwuje mnie już hałas, tłum, samochody i przede wszystkim wszędobylskie bloki. Mąż jest stanowczy, ze wsi za daleko do pracy! 
Moi znajomi, ostatnio u nich byliśmy, budują się na jakimś zupełnym zadupiu, wiocha na maksa, a to jeszcze jest za wiochą  :smile:  ale są zadowolenie. Za płotem mają las, wyskakują na grzyby. Tylko dzieci narzekają, że strasznie daleko.

----------


## kruszon11

Ja mieszkam w mieście od poczęcia  :big tongue:  
all life w bloku, raz na niższym piętrze, raz na wyższym....

Ale fakt, "właściwa" działka to podstawa. Nam się udało, bo dom mamy w centrum wsi, ale na uboczu. I to jest piękne...

 :cool:

----------


## Tomkii

> No właśnie działka ogólnie nie jest zła ale tak jak pisałam, glina, spadek, bloki, czerwony dach, wrrr.


Pewne wady działki są wadami małymi (lub mogą takimi być). Spadek idzie wykorzystać, glina nie stanowi zwykle wielkiego problemu (chyba że to jeszcze teren podmokły). Natomiast podejście gminy do mieszkańców może stanowić problem. I tego się zwykle nie bierze pod uwagę na początku a w miarę mieszkania zaczyna stanowić problem.
Dla dzieci wieś to zawsze będzie problem (do czasu aż będą mieć własne 4 kółka).
Dojazd jest niestety istotny. Mieszkanie poza miastem jest wygodne, bardzo - dla osób nie pracujących i/lub zawody gdzie można pracować zdalnie.
Mam znajomego (skrajny przypadek) - mieszkał w samym środku Puszczy Noteckiej (2 sąsiadów za rzeczką, wokół same lasy). Zachwyt był, parę lat. Po kilku latach uciekł  :smile:

----------


## bzado

Na wsi trzeba lubić i chcieć mieszkać. Inaczej nigdy Wam tam nie będzie dobrze, więc nie zmuszaj się na siłę do tego.

----------


## zetka

Ja z tych co to całe życie mieszkali w mieście w bloku. Obecnie mieszkam na wsi ale.... takiej 3km pod miastem  :big grin:  Fakt że dziura totalna, jeden mały sklepik i nic poza tym, ale do miasta niedaleko, a za domem widok na pola i las, więc czego chcieć więcej  :wink:  Na razie nie mamy dzieci, ale już wiem że nawet te 3km będzie kiedyś uciążliwe, bo jednak trzeba będzie zapewne przez jakiś czas codziennie dowieźć do szkoły, do koleżanek, do kina itp. Dalej na pewno bym nie chciała więc mieszkać. Z drugiej zaś strony są wsie i wsie.. takie jak moja gdzie nic nie ma, a są też takie lepiej rozwinięte gdzie jest i szkoła i sklepy samoobsługowe, banki, solaria, puby więc można gdzieś wyskoczyć.
To już musicie sami zdecydować gdzie i jakie życie będzie wam odpowiadało.

P.S. W Twojej sytuacji najgorsze dla mnie było by to, że ktoś mi narzuca jaki mam mieć kolor dachu!  :Lol:  (też nie podobają mi się czerwone  :big tongue: )

----------


## monikaa13

Zetka ten kolor dachu zdenerwował mnie najbardziej. No i to, że obniżyli budynki. Teraz będziemy musieli obniżać ściankę kolankową o 30cm. Do tego obniżyć stan zero też o 30cm. Pewnie odpadną nam schodki do salonu, które tak chcieliśmy mieć (chociaż to w sumie dobrze  :smile:  ) 
Nie wiadomo jak z wodą. 
Mam wizję, że to wszystko potrwa kolejne pół roku, tragedia jakaś.

----------


## mario1976

Zalezy jeszcze czym dla kogo jest wieś. 20-30-50 km od granic dużego węzła komunikacyjnego w miescie jak dla jest porażką i odpada. Nie wyobrażam sobie dojazdów do pracy, dowożenia do przedszkola (jak oddałbym na wsi do przedszkola to nie dam rady odebrać, mama i teściowa też nie dojedzie takiego kawału), kina, knajpy etc. Sielskość z krowami za oknem i traktorem i nawet stadem kogutów nie rekompensuje mi godzinnych i więcej czasu trwających eskapad do granic miasta. A jak w gminnym ośrodku kultury będzie bryndza to chciałbym aby dzieciak jak najszybcjiej dojechał do miasta.
Kina na wsi raczej mi nie otworzą.

My zdecydowaliśmy się na "wieś" dokładnie 13 km od naszego obecnego mieszkania, 5 km od dużego węzła kominikacyjnego Warszawy (autobusy, tramwaje) gdzie planowana będzie stacja II linii metra. Mamy 400 m do przystanku autobusów podmiejskich i prywatnych przewoźników. Ok 600 m od sklepów przemysłowo-spozywczych. Oglądaliśmy też inne działki. Piękne były. Pod lasem na polance. Ale oglądałem je latem. Jak wyobraziłem sobie zimowy spacer dzicka lub mój jak się auto popsuje ponad 2km do przystanku to mi przeszło.

----------


## Gelus

...

"Chcesz być szczęśliwy jeden dzień - upij się....
Chcesz być szczęśliwy rok- ożeń się...
Chcesz być tak do końca życia... - zostań ogrodnikiem."  :wink:

----------


## 

> ... Ale kurcze pozostaje strach ...


kurcze, będzie dobrze,  nie bój nic ...

----------


## yorki_man

hmm, się wypowiem bo ja z tych co poszli na "prawdziwą" wieś - wyniosłem się 50 km od wawy, do wsi gdzie jest 160 mieszkańców i ogólnie ujmując do cywilizacji (Mińsk Mazowiecki - jeżeli to cywilizacja) jest 9 km. 
A teraz konkrety - wszędzie daleko, co prawda sklepy pod nosem ale do pracy jadę najpierw samochodem na pkp a potem prawie godzinę pociągiem, rad nie rad 1,5 godziny schodzi. Kino, knajpa - najbliżej w Mińsku. Przedszkola nie ma - dzieciaka posyłamy od września, ale wiadomo zrywać go trzeba będzie rano koło 5:30. Szkoła pod samym nosem i tu zaskoczenie, małe klasy, przyzwoity poziom (wg znajomego z kuratorium) bardzo zaangażowani nauczyciele - nic dziwnego mieszkają w domu nauczyciela w tej samej wsi. Drug dzieciak w drodze więc trochę zmartwień jak to będzie - drugi samochód niezbędny bo bez tego d..a zbita.
Ale wiecie co? Ja całe życie w bloku mieszkałem, a że techniczny nie za bardzo jestem to założenie syfonu do umywalki było dla mnie prawdziwym wyzwaniem  :wink:  I tutaj jakoś sobie muszę radzić - straszną mam frajdę, że coś własnymi rencami zrobić potrafię - wychodzi, nie wychodzi, różnie bywa, ale trzeba sobie radzić i to jest fajne.
I co? I nie narzekam - po pracy wychodzę na zewnątrz - wokół koło 30 samodzielnych domków (ot takie małe osiedle powstało w głuszy) - zawsze ktoś się "po obejściu" kreci, ludzie są uśmiechnięci - każdy jakoś ciągnie - wiadomo kredyty, rożnie z pracą i nikt nie narzeka. Ci, którym się nie spodobało szybko sprzedali domy, reszta ponad wszystko ceni sobie ciszę i spokój tego zakątka. Mnóstwo ptactwa wokół, rano jadąc do pracy muszę zwalniać na zakrętach bo sarny przechodzą przez drogę - to miejsce, gdzie wypoczywam i psychicznie się odbudowuję. Gdybym teraz musiał wrócić do miasta chyba bym się zapłakał. 
Jeden jedyny warunek sukcesu to, moim zdaniem, samozaparcie do tego by codziennie jeździć kawał drogi do pracy - mnie to nie męczy, rano jest to dodatkowa godzinka drzemki, popołudniem godzinka z książką  :smile: 
Aha - i ludzie są inni, na wsi dzieciaki i dorośli mówią dzień dobry i to każdemu - szkoda, że tego nie ma już w miastach, człowiek inaczej się do świata nastawia.

----------


## monikaa13

yorki dzięki za pocieszenie  :smile:  
Absolutnie nie myslałam o 50km, góra 20km a to i tak dużo. 
Obecnie mamy działkę w mieście, a raczej pod miastem 40tys. Miasto nie duże, jest spokój, las, nie narzekam, chcę tu mieszkać ale zdenerwowałam się tym planem. 
Mąż do pracy już dojeżdża 40 minut samochodem, pociągiem podobnie. 
Myślałam, może kupić działkę bliżej jego pracy, w pobliskiej wiosce ale ceny kosmiczne. 
Koniec konców pewnie działki nie sprzedamy, koszta notariusza i czas zbyt wiellki ale dzięki za opinie. 
Mężowi przeczytam  :smile:  
Czerwony dach mnie przeraża. Poza tym musimy obniżyć ściankę kolankową, na nowo przeliczać dach, masakra. 
Jestem kompletnie załamana i dlatego musze się gdzieś wygadać  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> Czerwony dach mnie przeraża. Poza tym musimy obniżyć ściankę kolankową, na nowo przeliczać dach, masakra.


Z tym korem to chyba przesadzasz. 
A nie możesz wydłuż okapu zamiast zminiac wyskość ścianki, albo zmienić kąt dachu. 
Przy zmianie ścianki na niższą nic nie trzeba przeliczać, nie panikuj.

----------


## tacim

Mieszkałem na wsi ze względu na dzieci (ciągle byliśmy w rozjadach u babci z dziećmi albo po dzieci itd.) sprzedałem dom kupiłem mieszkanie w bloku. Teraz poszło mieszkanie pod młotek i buduję się w mieście. Wole 5 arów w centrum niż 20 na wsi, ale to moje prywatne zdanie. Już całe swoje krótkie życie rozbijałem się autobusami i pociągami do szkoły nie będe tego fundował dzieciom bynajmniej do czasów studiów (oby hehe)  :smile:  na stare lata mogę mieszkań nawet w środku lasu  :smile:

----------


## ZielonaJoanna

Moim zdaniem powinnaś zostać w mieście.Widać po tym co piszesz,że wogóle 
nie czujesz "natury".No cóż..niektórzy tak poprostu mają.
Ktoś kto ceni przyrodę i spokój nie zastanawia się nad pabami i sklepami :smile: ..i nie kalkuluje kilometrów nawet jeśli ma dzieci.

A co do koloru dachu może jednak lepiej zebyś się nie budowała bo postawisz kolejne szkaradztwo z niebieskim dachem wyróżniające się brzydotą z otoczenia.Dom musi wkomponować się w krajobraz..w wieś w jakiej stoi a nie wyróżniać błyszczącą dachówką i gargamelowatym kształtem.

Niestety po licznych nowych bungalowach na wsiach ,łamańcach,dachach niebieskich i zielonych  można stwierdzić,że Polakom słabo wychodzi budowanie a architektom projektowanie..
Wsie Polskie brzydną w oczach...: :sad:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Zetka ten kolor dachu zdenerwował mnie najbardziej. No i to, że obniżyli budynki. Teraz będziemy musieli obniżać ściankę kolankową o 30cm. Do tego obniżyć stan zero też o 30cm. Pewnie odpadną nam schodki do salonu, które tak chcieliśmy mieć (chociaż to w sumie dobrze  ) 
> Nie wiadomo jak z wodą. 
> Mam wizję, że to wszystko potrwa kolejne pół roku, tragedia jakaś.



Moniko

Nie wiem jak "oni liczą" wysokość okapu, od czego poziomu gruntu? Okap wychodzi na wysokości 3,30 od poziomu wejściowego (stopień zewnętrzny). Nie zmieniałabym ścianki kolankowej tylko stopnie. W projekcie są 4 wystarczy zrobić 2(każdy po 15cm ) lub zlikwidować w ogóle. Nie ruszać dachu ani ścianki, takie zmiany są kosztowniejsze niż zmiana stopni. *Zmień architekta!!!*
A to że czekasz na PNB tyle czasu to raczej norma standardowo to 60 dni nie wiem jakie bajki naopowiadał Ci architekt. Ja bym go dawno odstrzeliła. 
Z wodą chodzi Ci o glinę? Ja buduję na glinie i nie widzę jakichś poważniejszych problemów. Poza pomieszczeniem pod schodami które jest obniżone (tu izolacja ciężka), zwykła izolacja przeciwwilgociowa. 

Wszystko zależy od nastawienia. Masz działkę która Ci się podoba, dom który wybraliście - dostosuj go do siebie. A z tą dachówką to tak na amen? Jedź do starostwa, popytaj jak to obejść.
Mój mąż dojrzał do pracy 50km w jedną stronę, wszystko zależy od tego czy się opłaca i czy się chce. A jeśli już zdecydujesz się sprzedać działkę to nie szukajcie w okolicy pracy, pracę zawsze można zmienić. 

Głowa do góry. Będzie dobrze.

----------


## monikaa13

Wątpię czy mąż zmieni pracę ale to w sumie nie ważne  :smile:  

Co do zmian to oczywiście tylko moje wywody, a nie architekta. Architek poradził nam właśnie to co ty (może zmienisz zawód  :big grin:  ) Doradził obsypać dom dookoła i zlikwidować dwa schody, bo okazało się, że mamy za wysoko o 30cm.
Tylko jak będzie przy tym wyglądał cokół i okno w salonie od strony wejścia. 
Ale ja sobie myślę tak. W projekcie zlikwidujemy dwa stopnie, a może na budowie tylko jeden, kto to będzie mierzył dokładnie  :smile:  No zobaczymy. 
Zawsze chciałam mieć mniej schodów do domu i na taras  :big grin:  

Co do dachu jest wyjście. Jeżeli wszyscy posiadający tam działki zgodzą się na zmianę koloru dachu przy złożonych już wnioskach o pnb wtedy bez problemu zmienią. Co oczywiście jest nie realne. 
Jak dla mnie czerwony jest okropny. Wiem kwestia gustu, inni pewnie sobie nie wyobrażają innego. 
Co do niebieskiego nigdzie nie napisałam, że taki chcę  :smile:  

No nic pozostaje mi chyba szukać jakiś fajnych domów z czerwonym dachem. Na takie w ogóle nie zwracałam uwagi. 

Dzięki za słowa otuchy.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Moim zdaniem powinnaś zostać w mieście.Widać po tym co piszesz,że wogóle 
> nie czujesz "natury".No cóż..niektórzy tak poprostu mają.
> Ktoś kto ceni przyrodę i spokój nie zastanawia się nad pabami i sklepami..i nie kalkuluje kilometrów nawet jeśli ma dzieci.


Nie prawda. Należy kalkulować i starać się mieć życie łatwiejsze a nie trudniejsze. Mam nieduży nowy domek (pół bliźniaka w zasadzie) z malutką działeczką w silnie zurbanizowanej okolicy 12km od centrum Wawy. Widoki takie sobie, dużo sąsiadów, obok bloki, nie można się rozwinąć z ogrodnictwem, rzeczki i ptaszków brak. Gdybym go sprzedał mógłbym mieć 15-20km dalej "posiadłość", parę tysięcy metrów, rozległy dom i las za płotem i... dla mnie to BEZ SENSU. Mieć taką dodatkową działeczkę rekreacyjną to i owszem by odetchnąć pełną piersią, ale mieszkać na codzień? a zwłaszcza w zimę czy jesienną pluchę? brrrr. Logistyka z pracą i dziećmi (troje) to codzienna walka, szkoła, przedszkola, zajęcia dodatkowe, transport babci do sienie lub dzieci do babci, ew. podwożenie opiekunek ? Nie mam zamiaru do 18 roku życia potomstwa mieć dodatkowego etatu taksówkarza. 
Wyjścia do kina/teatru ? - wielka wycieczka. Wyjście do pubu/knajpy? fajnie, tylko patrz punkt  "wielka wycieczka" oraz można tam pić najwyżej herbatkę bo trzeba prowadzić potem samochód bo nie ma innej możliwości dojazdu zwłaszcza wieczorem/w nocy - no chyba, że taxi za jakieś 300zł  :Lol:  
Zapraszanie znajomych na imprezy do siebie? Hmm, czasem wpadną, raz na rok na grilla, ale nie liczyłbym że z radością będą gnać na imprezy na "zadupie" poto żeby: a) wracać z nich samochodem no bo jak inaczej ? patrz punkt "wielka wycieczka" lub b) nocować nie w swoim łóżku, w wypadku większej ilości gości nawet nie ma mowy o łóżku  :big grin:   (no chyba nikt nie ma np. 8 "awaryjnych" łóżek dla gości?  :Lol:  )
A ceny działek ? Zmierzamy do tego co jest na zachodzie. Działka w dobrej lokalizacji kosztuje więcej, często duuuużo więcej niż koszt pobudowania na niej domu. U nas można kupić działkę nieźle położoną za 700zł/metr lub "prawie" tak samo dobrze położoną i dużo większą/ładniejszą za 70 zł/metr. Jak wiadomo prawie czyni wielką różnicę... No ale, co kto lubi, o taką demokrację walczyliśmy  :big grin:

----------


## szejens

Wytłumaczcie mi jaki sens ma budowanie się na 5 arach w mieście. Ostatnio odwiedziliśmy znajomych którzy postawili się "w mieście" na takiej działeczce. 4 m od płotu stoi drugi dom, i tak z 3 stron, jeden sąsiad bez problemu może sprawdzić co masz a obiad drugi jaki kanał w TV oglądasz a trzeci dziecka może dopilnować czy lekcje odrabia czy na komputerze granie trenuje. Płot teraz z paneli drewnianych będą stawiać żeby posiedzieć sobie w spokoju na 5mb ogrodu. Podjazd do garażu tak krótki, że ma się wybór albo wstawiasz auto do garażu albo zostawiasz otwartą bramę garażową i wtedy możesz zamknąć bramę wjazdową albo zostawiasz bagażnik na chodniku. Ruch pod oknami 24h/ dobę ciągły szum i warkot tak że spać z otwartymi oknami się nie da. Więcej intymności ma się w bloku niż na takiej działce. 
A co do dojazdów. Nasze zadupie jest położone 20 km od obwodnicy do której muszę się dostać bo to moja część drogi do pracy a jadę krócej niż z bloku w Centrum. I co z tego że mieszkanie jest tylko 7 km od obwodowej jak średnia przejazdu to może 10 km/h.

----------


## monikaa13

Tak tylko my się nie budujemy w centrum  :smile:  Nasza działka ma 819m2. Mogłaby mieć 1000 ale co zrobić. Wtedy nie było nas stać na większą. 
Działka leży już prawie za miastem. Ma być tam duże osiedle, bloki, autobusy ale ogólnie dużego ruchu nie będzie nigdy, bo główna ulica jest poprostu gdzie indziej. 
Osiedle ma być na 10.000 mieszkańców. 

Mi się marzy spokój, cisza, lasek oczywiście ale martwią mnie dojazdy i to strasznie. 

A na działkę, z której można by dojeżdżać w 15 minut do pracy nas poprostu nie stać. Bo takie działki na wiosce oddalonej parę km od wielkiego miasta gdzie pracuje mój mąż kosztują dwa razy więcej niż nasza  :smile:  

Takie realia. 

Więc mam nadzieję, ze wątek przyda się innym niezdecydowanym, bp my zostajemy na swoim. 
A wczoraj to byłam tak załamana, że musiałam się wyżalić. Dziś już jest lepiej. 
Do następnego razu  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## piotrulex

Mi sie odpowiedz nasuwa sama

skoro nie chcesz miec domu obok blokow buduj sie na wsi

my do centrum Torunia mamy z 10km, jedziemy tam autem max 15 minut

koloru dachu nikt za nas nie wybieral choc WZ zasze jakies sa

----------


## monikaa13

Tak to wszystko piękne jak się ma działkę koło dużego miasta i do pracy jest 10 minut  :smile:  
Mąż jak pisałam ma do pracy z naszej obecnej działki 30km. 
Mieszkamy w małym mieście, nie ma kina, aani galerii.
Pewnie są działki pod tym większym miastem ale kosztują majątek i nie stać nas. 
Zazdroszczę tym co mogą sobie na takie życie pozwolić. Tak sobie marzę już, że jak dzieci dorosną to kiedyś sobie kupimy mały domek nad jeziorem i tam będziemy mieszkać  :smile:

----------


## EZS

jeżeli cię to pocieszy, to u nas w planie zagosp też jest kolor czerwony dachu
I o dziwo nawet tego pilnują
Sąsiad zrobił dach deskowany i pokryty papą . Czarną. . Odebrał dom, poczekał ze 2 lata, położył łupek grafitowy. Polował na niego 2 lata, żeby tanio kupić, bo to dość drogi materiał. W każdym razie co do koloru, to nikt mu nic nie powiedział, nie wiem, czy gdzieś to składał nawet, ale może jako wymianę pokrycia dachu bez zmiany konstrukcji, czy jakoś tak... W każdym razie ma szary łupek i się cieszy   :Roll:

----------


## monikaa13

EZS tak nam powiedział architekt  :smile:  Napiszemy czerwony, a zrobicie jaki chcecie ale wiesz co ja nie będę ryzykowała. 
Jak mi później ktoś nie odbierze i każe ściągać to co wtedy?! 
Niech już będzie czerwony, choć będzie straszny pewnie. Muszę znaleźć jak najładniejszy czerwony i pewnie jeszcze oddać do zatwierdzenia do starostwa  :smile:  

Ale dzięki za pocieszenie, widać nie tylko u nas mają takie pomysły  :big grin:

----------


## kruszon11

Ja spotkałem się z sytuacją podobną, nie u siebie, ale znajomy opowiadał. Miał tak samo, dach only red, ewentualnie w odcieniu brązowym. A bardzo chciał grafit/czerń. Skończyło się na tym, że mógł mieć swój upragniony kolor dachu, ale na fakturze za pokrycie (którą musiał przedstawić w gminie) musiał mieć napisane, że pokrycie dachu w kolorze brązowym...

----------


## monikaa13

> Ja spotkałem się z sytuacją podobną, nie u siebie, ale znajomy opowiadał. Miał tak samo, dach only red, ewentualnie w odcieniu brązowym. A bardzo chciał grafit/czerń. Skończyło się na tym, że mógł mieć swój upragniony kolor dachu, ale na fakturze za pokrycie (którą musiał przedstawić w gminie) musiał mieć napisane, że pokrycie dachu w kolorze brązowym...


Hej no a jak z odbiorem. Nikt się nie czepiał? Ja bym się bała osobiście. 
Niestety grafit ma mało wspólnego z czerwonym  :big grin:  A mam napisane czerwony i jego odcienie. Chociaż tyle dobrego. Jakaś ciemną czerwień się weźmie czy jak? Jeszcze nie szukałam, bo o czerwonym nigdy nie myślałam.

----------


## kruszon11

Taka opcja to była sugestia Osób z Gminy....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Nie byliście nigdzie próbować jakoś się dogadać (nie zrozum tego w sensie dwuznacznym....  :big tongue:  :big tongue: )
?

----------


## monikaa13

Na razie nie, bo jeszcze nie mamy pnb więc do dachu jeszcze sporo, sporo. 
Użeramy się teraz z innymi ważniejszymi rzeczami np. z przyłączem wody. 
Jakimś cudem nasz sąsiad dostał warunki z pewiku. My ni edostaliśmy. Mąż dziś był, dowiadywał się. Powiedzieli, że nam nie dadzą. Nie wiem o co chodzi, jakiś spisek czy co?! 
Czekamy teraz na info jakim cudem nasz sąsiad dostał takie warunki i dlaczego my nie możemy. 
Wiesz co to jest dla mnie ważniejsze niż dach, nawet zcerwony  :big grin:  

Znowu się teraz zdenerwowałam tymi wieściami. Normalnie nic nam się nie udaje. Nie dość, ze adaptacja trwała prawie rok to teraz musieliśmy czekac 6 tygodni, by pani ze starostwa stwierdziła, ze nasz projekt nie moze dostac pnb bo jest niezgodny z planem zagospodarowania. 
Czy to jest normalne!!!

----------


## kruszon11

Jednym słowem wiatr w oczy......  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## piokrza

Najlepiej  tak około 10km od miasta

----------


## anetina

ja chciałam wieś

ale ze względu na dziecko - wieś 3 km od miasta
transport jest
szkoła na wsi jest

----------


## aka-jonek

Nam się też marzyła piękna działka z dala od miasta i ludzi ,ale względy praktyczne zwyciężyły, bo pracę mamy w określonych godzinach w dodatku jonek na trzy zmiany (a ja z dziećmi w nocy), dzieci szkolno - przedszkolne i ogólnie cała ta organizacja... Stanęło na działce w mieście z tym, że dzielnica bardziej wiejska i widoki z tarasu na podmokłe łąki, dalej kościółek i zabudowania jednorodzinne. Cisza i spokój, ale trochę dalej widać kominy elektrowni i szyb kopalniany... Lubię te nasze okolice, a miasto niemałe - Ruda Śląska  :big grin: .
aka

----------


## Margoth*

Miasto miastu nierówne. Zależy, co kto ma na myśli. Czy miasteczko, w którym mieszkam (25 tys. mieszkańców), to miasto?
Wolę mieszkać w mieście (moim) niż na wsi zabitej dechami, w której nie ma szkoły, apteki, kina, supermarketu, kosmetyczki, butiku, czyli tego, co kobiecie do życia jest niezbędne   :big grin:   Ale nie chciałabym mieszkać w centrum dużego miasta, skąd wszędzie trzeba dojechać, bo odległości są zbyt duże. Myślę, że zlotym środkiem jest mieszkanie na obrzeżach dużego miasta - w miejscu, które "robi" za nieduże miasteczko, a tak naprawdę jest częścią aglomeracji.

----------


## aka-jonek

> Myślę, że zlotym środkiem jest mieszkanie na obrzeżach dużego miasta - w miejscu, które "robi" za nieduże miasteczko, a tak naprawdę jest częścią aglomeracji.


My właśnie TAK mamy!
aka

----------


## pierwek

ja mieszkam 12km od dużego miasta - niby blisko - do granic miasta, teraz w lecie, jadę 10-15min samochodem.
Ale na paliwo wydaję 400zł/mc, żona około 250zł/mc - (to jest tylko dojazd do pracy). Mógłbym dojeżdżać jakimś autobusem albo pociągiem i kosztowałoby to zapewne mniej... ale jak ktoś jeździ 20 lat samochodem to już ciężko się przestawić na MPK/PKP.

----------


## cyma2704

Dojeżdżałam 30km z wojewódzkiego miasta na wieś do pracy. Przeprowadzka na wieś 15 km od aktualnego zamieszkania nie jest problemem. Jazda obwodnicą bez korków zajmuje mi 15 min.

Spokój, cisza brak sąsiadów w promieniu 200m (mam nadzieję, że długo) to to o czym marzę.

Ale ja nie biegam 2x w tygodniu do klubów i nie mam dzieci w wieku szkolnym. Innym może być trudniej.

----------


## Startos

Każdy musi znaleźć swój życiowy kompromis - chyba to taki morał z tych naszych wyborów.

Moim kompromisem jest miasto, ale w jego peryferyjnej, spokojnej dzielnicy.
Będzie dom i ogród, ale bedzie też autobus komunikacji miejskiej w dzień i w nocy. Będzie spokojne sąsiedztwo, ale będzie też asfalt, gaz, kanalizacja...

Mieszkałem przez pewien okres 20km od miasta i stwierdzam, że szkoda życia na tracenie codziennie 2h na dojazdy. Szkoda takze odbierać sobie jak i przede wszytskim dzieciakom możliwości korzystania z rozrywek jakie oferuje wieczorem miasto i zmuszania ich do korzystania z wielogodzinnych rozrywek jakimi są dojazdy do szkół z dalekich podmiejskich wiosek.
Na starość nie wyobrażam sobie też mieszkać na jakimś odludziu z dala od wszystkiego...

----------


## Agdula

> Wtrącę jeszcze swoje trzy grosze.
> Mówicie o wścibstwie ludzi na wsi. Tak, oni wszystko wiedzą, ale trzeba umieć z tym żyć. Bo tak naprawdę nikt tak dobrze sie nie zaopiekuje domem jak wyjedziecie, jak właśnie tacy ciekawscy sąsiedzi. Do tego Ci co są naprawdę ze wsi mają niesamowicie dobre serca, nie odmówią pomocy, owszem - może i poplotkują, ale są szczerzy. Tego mi brakuje w mieście. I przyznam, że z taką nieuzasadnioną podłością jak właśnie w mieście to jeszcze nigdzie się nie spotkałam. Buduję w mieście i mam ciągłe kłopoty dzięki "życzliwym" sąsiadom, którzy chyba nigdy sami nie podjęli się dużej inwestycji, ale za to mają roszczenia. Na wsi tego nie ma. Jeśli jest problem - to wiadomo o co chodzi i się go wyjaśnia.
> I jeszcze jedna uwaga, która się przewija w Waszych dywagacjach wiejsko-miejskich. Sprawa dzieci, że złe szkoły, że dojazdy, gorszy start w życiu. Nie ma reguły. Dziecko chce się uczyć - to będzie. Żadne lekcje prywatne tego nie zmienią. A w mieście według mnie więcej zagrożeń, większa presja, mniej hamulców. Dzieci na wsi są zwykle grzeczniejsze, bo tu ciągle jeszcze liczy się opinia. A poziom? Podam swój przykład: wychowywałam się wsi i chodziłam do zwykłej wiejskiej szkoły o mocno przeciętnym poziomie. Wszyscy od I do VIII klasy się znali, nauczyciele do wybitnych nie należeli, miałam zawsze dobre oceny, ale ponoć w wiejskiej szkółce to normalka - bo tu niski poziom, nie? Więc jak szłam do LO - do pobliskiego miasteczka, to się obawiałam, że będę gorsza bo w klasie same dzieci z miasta. I co? Byłam najlepsza po mojej wiejskiej szkółce. Idźmy dalej. Po maturze chciałam Kraków. Pukano się w głowę, że po naszym liceum nie mam szans (bo żadne tam renomowane). Nie miałam najmniejszych problemów z dostaniem się na studia. 
> Mam więc inne wrażenie - jak się czegoś chce to nie ma żadnych przeszkód. Nikt mnie nie woził na dodatkowe lekcje, znam uroki popsutych autobusów PKS, miałam na ręku zegarek i wiedziałam kiedy mam ostatni autobus by zdążyć do domu, czasami i przeszłam 10 km pieszo. Nigdy mi nie przyszło do głowy, że coś tracę mieszkając na wsi i mówię to z punku widzenia dziecka i nastolatki. Teraz jako osoba dorosła, daję sobie jeszcze parę lat na miasto, a potem TYLKO wieś. Przede wszystkim - by moje dzieci właśnie tam się wychowywały.


TAk, to pewnie prawda..ale Ty patrzysz oczyma osoby która się wychowała na wsi. To Ciebie traktują tam jak swoją   :smile:   :smile:   Ale problem jest wtedy, gdy na wieś wprowadza się człowiek z miasta, ma lepsze auto, lepszy dom i łądniejszy ogród. Czy wtedy też  mieszkańcy będą nastawieni..tak miło i z chęcią będą służyc pomoca?  :smile:  Czy będzie właśnie zazdrość i wszystkie te mniej miłe rzeczy o których jest powyżej??

----------


## Veronique

Ja tak po środku. Nie lubię dużych miast, na wsi się duszę. Chyba, że jest to wieś pod miastem. Ale najlepiej jest wg mnie w miasteczku, nie za dużym - tak z 50tys. mieszkańców  :smile:  I w takim też chciałabym mieszkać  :smile:  Ale zdecydowaliśmy się na działkę na wsi. I to pod Krakowem. Jednakże... wbrew temu, że wolałabym mieszkać w miasteczku jakoś czuję, że tam będzie nasze miejsce  :smile:  No ale to się okaże "w praniu". Jednak trzeba być dobrej myśli  :smile:

----------


## Krzychos

W większości to co nazywacie na tym forum wsią jest tak naprawdę miejscowością. Raczej trudno w tych "wsiach" o prawdziwych rolników, a ci nieliczni co zostali sukcesywnie przekwalifikują swoją ziemię na działki budowlane. 
Zmienia to ponadto otoczenie tych "wsi" gdzie zamiast sielskich krajobrazów mamy naokoło chaotyczne osiedla domów jednorodzinnych.

----------


## katja21

Za niecałe 2 lata kończę studia i zastanawiam się co będzie później. Mam do
wyboru 2 opcje:

1 moja mam i rodzeństwo(przyrodnie) mieszkają na stałe za granicą, a w jej
domu mieszka obecnie nasza daleka rodzina. Dom jest spory 160 m2 + strych do
adaptacji. Moi rodzice są rozwiedzeni, ojciec mieszka w tej samej miejscowości
gdzie jest dom mojej matki. Myślałam, żeby wrócić tam, wyremontować piętro i
później mama przepisałaby na mnie tą część. ale co jak jej odbije i nie zrobi
tego?zostaniemy na lodzie  :sad:  po drugie tu gdzie teraz mieszkam łatwiej o pracę
ale to 350 km od domu  :sad: 

2 możemy wziąć kredyt na mieszkanie, ale po pierwsze o kredyt trudno a poza
tym boję się że później nie damy rady go spłacić  :sad:  po drugie nie lubie
mieszkać w bloku  :sad:  po trzecie nie chce zostawić ojca samego na starość  :sad: 

mam dylemat bo tu mój narzeczony ma pewną pracę... Ale jakbyśmy tam
zamieszkali to byłabym blisko ojca, przyjaciół i nie musielibyśmy brać kredytu...
Co byście zrobili na moim miejscu??

----------


## pjr

Oczywiście bez obrazy... do domu trzeba dorosnąć. Młodym przysługuje mieszkanko (małe), blisko praca, blisko imprezy, wyjazdy urlopowe. A dom to obowiązek, ciągle trzeba coś przy nim robić, a życie ucieka. Zawsze zdążycie sprzedać mieszkanie i przeprowadzić się do domku. Rodzinę możecie odwiedzać, a 350 km to blisko.

----------


## ddoommiinniikk

Raczej nie bierz się za remonty nie swojego domu - wydane na to pieniądze w poźniejszych przepychankach majątkowych nie wrócą się. Najpierw zadbaj o przepisanie odpowiedniej części domu, a potem bierz się za remont.
Twój narzeczony - czy on chciałby mieszkać w twoim rodzinnym mieście? Czy jest z tego miasta, gdzie obecnie mieszkacie, czy jeszcze z innego? Może on też marzy o powrocie w rodzinne strony?

----------


## kamykkamyk2

Jeżeli lubisz wieś, to tam zamieszkaj. Tylko najpierw zadbaj o przepisanie, tak jak napisał przedmówca. Jeżeli nie to spróbujcie wziąść kredyt i pomieszkać trochę w mieszkaniu, a potem jak się nie spodoba to na wieś. Mieszkanie zawsze można sprzedać.

----------


## katja21

Co do narzeczonego to nie ciągnie go w rodzinne strony, jego rodzina mieszka 60 km od miasta w którym teraz mieszkamy. On popiera mój pomysł.
Oczywiście, że najpierw chciałabym załatwić przepisanie np połowy domu na mnie, a później dopiero remont...
Co do tego, że za młodzi jesteśmy na mieszkanie w domku to jestem innego zdania... Nie podoba nam się mieszkanie w bloku... Brak przestrzeni, prywatności czasem też jak się ma sąsiadów wścibskich(my na szczęście nie mamy takich). Co do obowiązków to nie boimy się ich...

Jest jeszcze inna opcja: w tej samej miejscowości mieszka mój ojciec-połowa domu jest jego(parter-teraz mieszka tam babcia), a druga część(pietro gdzie mieszka teraz mój ojciec i mieszkałam tam z nim zanim wyjechałam) jest mojej chrzestnej a;le ona wyjechała do USA 5 lat temu i raczej tam zostanie bo mają tam dom itp Więc myślałam, żeby tam się przeprowadzić. Ojciec przeniósłby się do babci na parter a my byśmy mieli górę. I miałabym pewność, że to będzie kiedyś moje bo jestem jego jedyną córką... A z ciocią bym się dogadała jakoś. Co myślicie o tej opcji??

----------


## zabina

Jesli chcecie bardzo mieszkac w tym domu to nie z podejsciem kiedys z ciocia sie dogadam. Wyremontujesz dom, podniesiesz jego wartosc a potem ciocia powie splacaj lub co gorsza chce wrocic na swoje. W rodzinie dopoki wszystko jest daleko wszystko pieknie sie uklada pozniej roznie bywa.
Sama dostalam ostro po tylku i to nie od cioci ale od najblizszej mi siostry i brata. Gdzie w gre wchodza duze pieniadze tam ludzie nie maja skrupolow.
Najpierw zalatw formalnosci a potem dopiero sie zajmuj remontem

----------


## katja21

Tego domu którego część należy do mojego ojca nie trzeba remontować, a jeśli już to parter, który należy do mojego ojca więc  byśmy tam pakowali pieniądze... A piętro jest w dobrym stanie,w 2 pokojach trzeba tylko panele położyć, odmalować i wiadomo że chciałabym umeblować je po swojemu   :big grin:  Więc ta opcja mniej pieniędzy by pochłonęła... Więc może byśmy zaczęli odkładać pieniądze na budowe własnego domku, bo działka duża jest  :Wink2:  
Ale dom mojej matki wtedy będzie dalej "niczyj"... teraz mieszka tam rodzina mojego chrzestnego... Więc może postawie sprawę jasno, albo mama przepisuje mi go albo nie przeprowadzę się tam bo nie będę inwestować w nieswoje mieszkanie...Sama już nie wiem   :Roll:

----------


## zabina

Moze nie stawiaj az tak pod murem mamy tylko sie zapytaj i poprostu powiedz jej jakie masz plany zwiazane z tym domem a jak to widzi twoja mama. Zreszta nie rozumiem jednego mieszka tam babcia, ojciec i chrzesny z rodzina a dom jest w czesci ojca, mamy i ciotki tak?? To co zamierzasz zrobic z ludzmi ktorzy tam teraz mieszkaja???Na bruk??? Przepraszam bo nie bardzo kojarze

----------


## katja21

nie są współwłaścicielami, a co dom miał pusty stać żeby go zdewastowali. Lepiej, żeby ktoś go pilnował, więc mama zaproponowała im żeby pilnowali go. Mieszkają sobie tam ale są świadomi że nie na stałe przecież... Moja mama, siostra i brat mieszkają na stałe za granicą, ja też daleko, a rodzice rozwiedzeni są więc ojciec też nie będzie tam siedział. Co myślisz o tej opcji żeby zamieszkać z ojcem? Chciałabym ale z drugiej strony szkoda tamtego domu  :sad:

----------


## zabina

Albo ja juz nie mysle albo dla mnie to za bardzo pogmatwane. Dwa domy jeden matki w ktorym mieszka rodzina twoja a drugi pol na pol ojca i ciotki, tak??

----------


## katja21

Dokładnie dom nr 1 mojej matki gdzie mieszka ta "rodzina" i dom nr 2 gdzie parter jest ojca a piętro ciotki z USA     :Wink2:  
Wiem że to wszystko jest pogmatwane   :cry:   Sama już nie wiem  :Confused:   Wolałabym tam wrócić bo mieszkanie w bloku mnie nie kręci a do tego kredyt musielibyśmy brać   :Confused:

----------


## EZS

najpierw się dowiedz, która z tych opcji może być twoja notarialnie. 
Jeżeli obie, to będziesz miała wybór, ale na razie nie jest żadna.
Zarówno ciocia z ameryki, jak i mama z rodzeństwem mogą chętnie pozwolić ci mieszkać ale niechętnie dać. A i ojciec może znależć partnerkę w każdej chwili. 
Postawiłabym sprawę jasno i zapytała każdą z zainteresowanych osób - kiedy możemy iść do notariusza. 
bez tego, to licz na siebie.

----------


## katja21

co do ojca jestem pewna. A kto powiedział, że ja chce żeby ciotka mi przepisała piętro? Matce postawie sprawę jasno: przeprowadzę się tam tylko wtedy gdy przepisze mi połowę domu...

----------


## dorothy

Witam,rzeczywiście to trochę pogmatwane  :Wink2:  musiałam dwa razy czytać aby zrozumieć czyj dom itd.ale teraz już wiem.

*1*-wszy dom matki,mieszkającej za granicą(160m2),obecnie wynajęty przez dalszą rodzinę.
*2*-gi dom, właściciele :ohmy: jciec (I piętro) i chrzestna (II piętro,przypuszczam siostra ojca,obecnie mieszkająca w USA).Na I p.obecnie mieszka babcia a na II p. ojciec.
Z tego co piszesz to narazie nie masz żadnej opcji do wyboru.Najpierw powinnaś porozmawiać z matką i z ojcem o Twoich i Twojego narzeczonego planach i oczekiwaniach względem dwóch domów.Z mieszkaniem na kredyt bym się wstrzymała,bo nie jest to wszystko takie proste.Zobaczysz co powie matka i ojciec,potem sprawy notarialne i można zacząć remontować.Jak dla mnie lepsza byłaby opcja domu matki bo u ojca pozostaje ciotka,z którą nie wiadomo co i jak.

----------


## zabina

Po drugie z tego co napisalas masz jeszcze rodzenstwo, nie bierzesz ich wogole pod uwage???

----------


## katja21

jeśli chodzi o dom matki to nie chce całości tylko piętro... A co do domu ojca to jestem jedyną córką...

----------


## zabina

W takim razie porozmawiaj najpierw z rodzicami, bo jak dla mnie to narazie dzielisz skore na niedzwiedziu -( bez obrazy)

----------


## galka

W rozmowach możesz podnieść agrument,ze przepis notarialny będzie podstawą do wzięcia kredytu na remont   :cool:

----------


## katja21

nie dziele skóry na niedźwiedziu bo opcji mieszkania u ojca jestem pewna, a co do domu matki to rozmawiałam z matką i jest za tym, żebyśmy się tam wprowadzili, więc myślę że ją przekonam do przepisania jakby doszło do tego...

A teraz to już sama nie wiem...może zostać w mieście i brać kredyt...

----------


## Teska

Katja

nie obraz się....zostan w miescie i bierz kredyt.....

----------


## katja21

bo? bo i tak nic nie wypali ani z ojca domem ani z matki domem? Ojciec na bank zgodziłby się, ale wiem że woli żebym walczyła o swoje(dom matki) bo on wiele pracy i pieniędzy włożył w ten dom....

----------


## Teska

Katja

bo najlepiej liczyac na siebie.....a nie na to co rodzice zostawiaja....

----------


## katja21

tak tyle że ja chcę tam wrócić, żeby mój ojciec na starość nie był sam jak palec...A ma problemy z kregosłupem(niby niewielkie ale za kilka lat będzie potrzebował pomocy)... I co ja wtedy zrobię? kredyt zaciagnięty, trzeba spłacać a tam ojciec potrzebuje pomocy? łatwo mówić bierz kredyt...

----------


## zabina

> Za niecałe 2 lata kończę studia i zastanawiam się co będzie później.


Dwa lata to szmat czasu, zycie moze sie wywrocic do gory nogami. Przed Toba jeszcze wszystko - daj sobie czas na to

----------


## katja21

a jak wyjdzie tak że jednak weźmiemy kredyt to będę zła że wcześniej tego nie zrobiliśmy i trochę kasy zmarnowaliśmy na wynajem .... Muszę się zdecydować na coś...nie jestem z tych którzy żyją z dnia na dzień...

----------


## Teska

Katja

taka jak napisała poprzedniczka 2 lata duzo czasu, zreszta jak wezmiesz kredyt pod zastaw mieszkania - zawsze po tych dwóch latach masz wyjscie....sprzedajesz mieszkanie - spłacasz kredyt i cos zostanie, albo wynajmujesz mieszkanie - wynajem spłaca kredyt a mieszkanie jest....

szkoda czasu zeby komus napełniac kabze....lepiej placic za swoje do banku.
A jak juz w koncu sytuacja z ojcem matka i mieszkaniem sie wyjasni wtedy podejmiesz decyzje co robic...a zreszta nie wiesz do konca co bedzie za te dwa lata....

----------


## EZS

rozumiem, że narzeczony ciśnie
Jak kocha, to poczeka
ojciec też nie zając, na razie jest sprawny, jeszcze może się ożenić i nic na to nie poradzisz...

skończ studia i zobacz, gdzie dostaniesz pracę. Bo może się okazać, że do siebie to może i możesz wrócić ale pracy niet. 
Nie wiem, czy to studia dzienne, czy zaoczne, czy zajmują dużo czasu, czy nie. Kredyt trzeba z czegoś spłacać, jaki by on nie był. Czyli trzeba najpierw mieć dochody. Jeżeli masz pracę w mieście, plus studia w mieście, to się na razie tego trzymaj, zamiast brać kredyt to spróbuj coś odłożyć. MAsz czas, rozejrzyj się za pracą u siebie, załatw sprawy notarialne obu domów i dopiero wtedy możesz się zastanawiać, co dalej. Bo teraz to wygląda, jakbyś była zmuszana do podejmowania decyzji nie mając żadnych danych po temu. 

I licz na siebie, to się nie zawiedziesz   :Wink2:

----------


## zabina

Podpisuje ręcami pod tym co powyzej. Troche wyluzuj a to wcale nie bedzie znaczyc ze bedziesz z tych co zyja z dnia na dzien.

----------


## katja21

narzeczony nie naciska, to ja chciałabym mieć już cel do którego będę dążyć... Studia zaoczne, pracuję ale wiadomo, że bez wykształcenia wyższego kokosów nie zarabiam   :Confused:   Ale narzeczony ma tu dobrą i pewną pracę. 
Jak pojadę na święta do domu to pogadam z ojcem. Oszczędzamy co się da albo inwestujemy w meble i sprzęt AGD/RTV. Kawalerka, w której mieszkamy nie miała nic poza meblami kuchennymi i kuchenką.  :Wink2:   Więc później będzie mniej wydatków jak już się na coś zdecydujemy

----------


## katja21

EZS tak z ciekawości się spytam się ile kosztowała Cię budowa domu? Teraz mieszkam w Łodzi i nie podoba mi się za bardzo i między innymi dlatego bym chciała wrócić w rodzinne strony

----------


## zabina

> narzeczony nie naciska, to ja chciałabym mieć już cel do którego będę dążyć... Studia zaoczne, pracuję ale wiadomo, że bez wykształcenia wyższego kokosów nie zarabiam    Ale narzeczony ma tu dobrą i pewną pracę. 
> Jak pojadę na święta do domu to pogadam z ojcem. Oszczędzamy co się da albo inwestujemy w meble i sprzęt AGD/RTV. Kawalerka, w której mieszkamy nie miała nic poza meblami kuchennymi i kuchenką.   Więc później będzie mniej wydatków jak już się na coś zdecydujemy


Inwestycja w meble AGD i RTV malo trafiona moim zdaniem, jesli bedziesz chciala sie wybudowac, remontowac, czyt. przeprowadzic do nowego moze okazac sie ze nie pasuje Ci to wszystko i bedziesz miala ochote na nowe meble itd. 

Co do wyksztalcenia zgadzam sie w 100 %, zycze powodzenia w skonczeniu studiow

----------


## katja21

teraz kupuje to co mi się podoba i tak żeby pasowało do siebie więc dla nas to trafna inwestycja

----------


## gunarb

kredyt to duże zobowiazanie.
ale
1. mieszkanie z daleka rodziną w jednym domu to nie jest zbyd dobry pomysł
2. myślę że najważniejsze to to Jakie są perspektywy pracy w miejscowości lub okolicy gdzie mieszka ojciec/matka.

----------


## katja21

jaką daleką rodziną? Oni by się wyprowadzili jakbyśmy się tam przeprowadzili to chyba logiczne... 
Co do perspektyw pracy to tu gdzie teraz mieszkam są większe, ale co mi z tego jak będę musiała brać kredyt na 30 lat... Ale jeśli jednak byśmy chcieli tu osiedlić to myślę, że postawilibyśmy na kupno działki w okolicach Łodzi i budowa małego domku za kredyt... Wtedy mielibyśmy swój dom ale jednak kosztem kredytu...

----------


## katja21

zabina  inwestycja w sprzęt domowy była konieczna tak nawiasem mówiąc. Pisałam, że jak się wprowadzaliśmy do obecnego mieszkania to nie było mebli ani sprzętu. Ty byś na materacu spała i ciuchy w kartonach trzymała?

----------


## zabina

Tak tylko to nie inwestycja a koniecznosc raczej

----------


## katja21

nie musisz łapać mnie za słówka... Dla mnie to inwestycja też-jak będziemy się wyprowadzać to zabierzemy wszystko i później nie będziemy musieli kupować tych rzeczy. Teraz rozglądamy się za lodówką, bo ta którą aktualnie mamy jest pożyczona od Teściów i ma już trochę lat.

----------


## amalfi

Nie rozumiem, po co prosisz o radę, a potem "atakujesz" radzących. Nie przeczytałam ani jednego słowa "dziękuję" (może niezbyt uważnie czytałam   :Roll:  ).

----------


## jasto3

> jaką daleką rodziną? Oni by się wyprowadzili jakbyśmy się tam przeprowadzili to chyba logiczne... 
> Co do perspektyw pracy to tu gdzie teraz mieszkam są większe, ale co mi z tego jak będę musiała brać kredyt na 30 lat... Ale jeśli jednak byśmy chcieli tu osiedlić to myślę, że postawilibyśmy na kupno działki w okolicach Łodzi i budowa małego domku za kredyt... Wtedy mielibyśmy swój dom ale jednak kosztem kredytu...


Teraz to chyba tak dobrowolnie to się nie wyprowadzą...

----------


## katja21

a co oni mają do gadania? to jest rodzina mojego chrzestnego więc nie mają nic do gadania, dom jest mojej matki więc nie mają nic do gadania...

Nie atakuję tylko piszę swoje zdanie

----------


## zabina

> a co oni mają do gadania? to jest rodzina mojego chrzestnego więc nie mają nic do gadania, dom jest mojej matki więc nie mają nic do gadania...


Widze, ze bardzo sie liczysz z innymi ludzmi. Postawa powala na nogi, wydaje mi sie ze narazie to Ty tez nie masz nic do gadania jak narazie to jeszcze twojej mamy, ojca, ciotki.

----------


## katja21

wiem że to nie jest moje, ale skoro ten dom jest mojej matki to jak ona powie im żeby się wyprowadzili to się wyprowadzą bo żadnych praw do niego nie mają...

----------


## katja21

Dobrze macie racje, że atakowałam itp  :sad:  Przepraszam i dziękuję za rady  :smile:  

A teraz mam pytanie: załóżmy, że będziemy chcieli wziąć kredyt na mieszkanie i np. za 5 lat będziemy chcieli je sprzedać to będziemy musieli wpłacić do banku tylko resztę sumy którą mamy do spłacenia czy odsetki itp też? Bo jeśli bez odsetek to myślę, że rzeczywiście dobry pomysł z tym kupnem mieszkania...

Dzięki za odpowiedzi

PS będę już grzeczna  :big grin:

----------


## zabina

Katja21 nikt nie che dla Ciebie zle, pytasz to odpowiadamy obiektywnie jako osoby trzecie patrzace na to wszystko z boku. Najlepiej jakbys umowila sie z doradca finansowym, takie porady sa darmowe np open finance, expander itd. wielu takich. Rozwiejesz wtedy wszytkie swoje watpliwosci odnosnie kredytu, a takze sprawdzisz jaka masz realna zdolnosc kredytowa.
Niektore banki pobieraja oplate za wczesniejsza splate kredytu, inne nie to zalezy od warunkow kredytu. Swoja droga zawsze mozna takie mieszkanie wynajac i z pieniedzy z wynajmnu splacac kredyt.

----------


## katja21

w sumie wynajem to też dobra opcja... Znalazłam na forum post o wcześniejszej spłacie kredytu i z tego co wyczytałam to można spłacić wcześniej bez tych odsetek ale po okresie 2,3,5 lat w zależności od banku  :smile: 
Więc na razie nie myślę o tamtych domach. Co ma być to będzie... Skupimy się na odkładaniu pieniędzy, bo jakbyśmy zdecydowali się na mieszkanie to dobrze by było mieć wkład własny chociaż minimalny... A jak nie to pieniądze się przydadzą na coś innego   :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

Jak bierzesz kredyt, to ustalasz/negocjujesz z bankiem warunki spłaty. Ja mam kredyt z możliwością wcześniejszej spłaty właśnie w razie konieczności sprzedaży nieruchomości przed spłaceniem. Warto popytać, bo w różnych bankach rózne warunki proponują. Jak masz taką opcję i wcześniej spłacasz, to odsetki "obowiązują" tylko do dnia spłaty. Trzeba to dobrze sprawdzić i o wszystko wypytać.

----------


## amalfi

I jeszcze jedno. Ponieważ w moim przypadku lata doświadczeń i moich i moich znajomych sprawiły, że u mnie romantyzm troche opadł, to ja bym ślub cywilny wzięła przed kredytem   :Confused:  

Ale może to zbytnia asekuracja?

----------


## katja21

jeśli chodzi o ślub to oczywiście, że byśmy wzięli przed kredytem. Nie tylko dla asekuracji ale też po to żeby się starać o kredyt rodzina na swoim   :smile:  
A w jakim banku brałaś kredyt?

----------


## amalfi

W PKO BP, ale tylko dlatego, że tam miałam konto. Oferty wtedy były porównywalne i w innych.

----------


## katja21

A brałaś z dofinansowaniem? To dla nas byłaby dobra opcja bo na początku mniejszą ratę mielibyśmy do spłacenia. A teraz i tak płacimy za wynajem   :Confused:  
Na razie skupimy się na odkładaniu pieniędzy. Bo teraz pracuję na umowę zlecenie i nie wiem czy moje dochody liczyłyby się do zdolności   :sad:   Pracuję tam już 2 lata więc może ma to jakieś znaczenie. Chciałabym

----------


## Veronique

Wydaje mi się, że większość z nas wie jak wygląda wieś. I chociaż nie są już takie jak kiedyś to nadal są one wsiami. I na takiej wsi my mamy działkę  :smile:  W miejscowości nie chciałabym mieszkać, wg mnie najlepiej tak 100-150tys. mieszkańców, bo 50tys to jednak malo. No ale nie będę mieszkać w mieście (no może kiedyś) tylko  na wsi. Już wolę wieś od miejscowości, bo w miejscowości także mieszkałam. Choć najlepiej czuję się w mniejszym mieście - cóż, na razie nie jest mi to dane.

----------


## Lukarna

Mieszkam w hmm miejscowości z (o zgrozo) jedynie 30 tysiącami mieszkańców :wink: 
Jak zaczęliśmy szukać działki budowlanej, dla mnie priorytetem było, zeby była w obrębie miasta bądź też we wsi, która powoli zostaje scalona z naszym miasteczkiem i do której prowadzi szeroki oswietlony chodnik i bezpieczna scieżka rowerowa.
Najważniejsze było to, zeby działka była w takiej lokalizacji, żeby wszędzie można było dotrzeć pieszo ew autobusem miejskim/rowerem. Szukalismy dłuuuuuuugo i mamy: działka fuksem kupiona - prawie na dużym osiedlu, oddzielona duża skarpą zadrzewioną, towarzystwo kilkunastu nowych domów, cisza, spokój...
- sklepy 5 min
- szkoła podstawowa i przedszkole 12-15 min
- moja praca 20 min 
i to wszystko odległości pokonywane pieszo :smile: 

ps. mamy trójkę dzieci w wieku 1-14 i ze względu na nie szukalismy takiej a nie innej lokalizacji.

----------


## korna81

Witam
Ja całe życie mieszkałam w mieście na śląsku tj.28 lat,teraz mieszkam na wsi pod Poznaniem niespełna rok i nie mogę się za nic przyzwyczaić.Wkurza mnie ,że wszedzie trzeba dojeżdzać,że nie ma w pobliżu porządnego sklepu itd.Nic tu sie nie dzieje,poprostu nie ma życia.Jedyna rozrywka ludzi tutaj to picie piwa pod sklepem.Ludzie wszystko o Tobie wiedzą i się interesują.Nie ma samochodu pod domem to juz wiedzą,że Cię nie ma.Ja się tutaj nie mogę odnaleść,duszę się tutaj.Lubię jak są ludzie,gwar,tętni życie,a nie taka nuda.Wszyscy tak pragną tej ciszy,a ja dochodzę do wniosku,ze ciszę to będę miała w grobie.W prawdzie są samochody i można gdzieś wyskoczyć do miasta,ale to juz niestety 20 pare km i nie zawsze się chce jechać,bo niestety zajmuje to jednak o wiele więcej czasu niż jak ma się coś pod nosem.Ja się przeprowadzam z powrotem do miasta,bo niestety na wsi mi źle.Był gdzieś nawet takie cytat:"JAK KTOŚ CAŁE ŻYCIE MIESZKAŁ W MIEŚCIE TO SIĘ NI CHOLERY DO WIOCHY NIE PRZYZWYCZAI" :smile:

----------


## photos

> Wkurza mnie ,że wszedzie trzeba dojeżdzać,że nie ma w pobliżu porządnego sklepu


 To jest prawda ale chyba każdy raz na tydzień robi jakieś wieksze zakupy więc ten pobliski sklepik to tylko raczej na wszelki wypadek




> Nic tu sie nie dzieje,poprostu nie ma życia.


No ale co ma się dziać?? ma przyjechać doda czy inny perfekt?? To jest wieś, kina Ci nie wybudują dla 400 mieszkańców. Jeżeli o tym nie myślałaś w momencie przeprowadzki to tylko Twoja wina. Tak jakby ktoś ze wsi narzekał że w mieście nie ma pięknych łąk i niekończących się łanów zboża nad którymi latają motylki. jakbyś go nazwała?? to tak ten ze wsi nazwie Ciebie. To nie jest miasto aby były kina i markety i odwrotnie w mieście nie ma łąk i zbóż (ale krowy czasem są  :smile:  )




> Jedyna rozrywka ludzi tutaj to picie piwa pod sklepem.


Myślę że trochę koloryzujesz. To prawda że na wioskach wiecej piją ale nie przesadzajmy. Może na jakimiś totalnym zadupiu tak jest. Ale nie możesz powiedzieć że to jest wieś to jest zadupie a w mieście też pełno takich miejsc




> Ludzie wszystko o Tobie wiedzą i się interesują.Nie ma samochodu pod domem to juz wiedzą,że Cię nie ma.


Wiedzą bo widzą po prostu. Mała miejscowość więc wszyscy sie znaja. Ale myślisz że tak bardzo to kogoś interesuje?? Po prostu zwyczajnie widzieli że gdzieś pojechałaś i co z tego wynika?? 





> Ja się tutaj nie mogę odnaleść,duszę się tutaj Lubię jak są ludzie,gwar,tętni życie


Ale to ty masz taki charakter i nie może to nikogo dziwić. Może natomiast dziwić że dobrze wiedząc o swoich zachciankach wybrałaś takie a nie inne miejsce na mieszkanie




> .W prawdzie są samochody i można gdzieś wyskoczyć do miasta,ale to juz niestety 20 pare km


Jak 20 km to jest niestety to co mają powiedzieć inni którzy np w Warszawie mają ty z jednego konca mista na drugi i pokonują to w 2 godziny do pracy. Ja tak miałem.

Poza tym wy piszecie o totalnych wiochach gdzie sami mieszkańcy nie pamiętają kiedy tu byli rolnicy. Zostały niedobitki z diema krówkami?? Jeśli tak wyobrażacie sobie wieś to jesteście w totalnym błędzie. Dziś na wsi wodociągi i kanaliza to standart, ewentualnie przydomowe oczyszczalnie.

Wyżej ktoś napisał
"Ale problem jest wtedy, gdy na wieś wprowadza się człowiek z miasta, ma lepsze auto, lepszy dom i łądniejszy ogród"
Myślę że się mylisz. Ktoś kto wyprowadza się na wieś nie jeździ autami za 200-300 tys. Mając takie auto ma tez jakiś biznes i musi mieszkać w mieście aby dalej go prowadzić Jeśli masz samochód za 50-100 tys i uważasz że wzbudzisz tym zazdrość to się mylisz. Ktoś może przyjść i obejrzeć owszem ale to bardziej ze szczerości i chęci pogadania niż zazdrości. Ładniejszy dom i ogród możesz mieć bo wybudowany niedawno i to było Twoim priorytetem. Rolnik ma inne. 
Nierzadko mają bardzo drogie sprzęty rolnicze. I taki jeden ciągnik ma wartość podobna do Twojego domu. A zauważcie że ma ich kilka. Dalej uważacie że nowy mondeo czy Passat zrobi na nim kolosalne wrażenie?? Między wsią a wiochą jest kolosalna różnica. A jak opisujecie swoje widoki spod sklepu to sami sobie odpowiedzcie gdzie się pobudowaliście

----------


## majkot

> To jest prawda ale chyba każdy raz na tydzień robi jakieś wieksze zakupy więc ten pobliski sklepik to tylko raczej na wszelki wypadek
> 
> 
> No ale co ma się dziać?? ma przyjechać doda czy inny perfekt?? To jest wieś, kina Ci nie wybudują dla 400 mieszkańców. Jeżeli o tym nie myślałaś w momencie przeprowadzki to tylko Twoja wina. Tak jakby ktoś ze wsi narzekał że w mieście nie ma pięknych łąk i niekończących się łanów zboża nad którymi latają motylki. jakbyś go nazwała?? to tak ten ze wsi nazwie Ciebie. To nie jest miasto aby były kina i markety i odwrotnie w mieście nie ma łąk i zbóż (ale krowy czasem są  )
> 
> 
> Myślę że trochę koloryzujesz. To prawda że na wioskach wiecej piją ale nie przesadzajmy. Może na jakimiś totalnym zadupiu tak jest. Ale nie możesz powiedzieć że to jest wieś to jest zadupie a w mieście też pełno takich miejsc
> 
> 
> ...


 Zgadzam się ze wszystkim co zostało tu powiedziane.Ludzie z miasta przyjeżdżając na wieś myślą o ludziach ze wsi-matoły, i mają się za coś lepszego.Prawda jest taka ,że dziś wielu mieszkańców wsi ma o wiele lepsze samochody, pięknie urządzone domy,drogi sprzęt rolniczy.A to że się interesują sąsiadem to tylko na plus.Dobry ciekawski sąsiad jest lepszy niż najczujniejszy pies.Ja mieszkam na Śląsku w dużym mieśćie już 20 lat.Budujemysię w Lubuskim na wiosce 120dusz,10km od miasteczka.Tu gdzie teraz mieszkam przez 20 lat rozmawiałam z sąsiadami z bloku może ze 30 razy. prawie nikogo nie znam.Do kina i do teatru chodzę tak jak większość mieszkańców miast=nigdy.Markety do życia nie są mi potrzebne.Pragnę spokoju i ciszy, a to właśnie da mi wieś.Dlatego przeprowadzka nie powinna być tylko chwilowym kaprysem,lecz głęboko przemyślaną decyzją- u nas trwa to już 3lata.POzdrawiam wszystkich mieszkających na wsiach.

----------


## Sierko

Witam.
Ostatnio dręczy mnie pytanie. Gdzie budować dom na wsi czy w mieście?
Moja sytuacja przedstawia się następująco: ja mieszkałem od dziecka w mieście (Tomaszów Maz. 65 000 mieszkańców) na obrzeżach. Moja żona z kolei pochodzi z wioski Nowy Glinnik oddalonej o ok 8 km od mojego miasta. Jesteśmy prawie 3 lata po ślubie i marzy nam się własny domek. Rodzice żony chcą nam przepisać kawałek ziemi (ok. 2800 m2) pod warunkiem, że będziemy się tam budować (ok. 1 km od miejsca zamieszkania moich teściów) :/ Działka jest rolna ale nie będzie problemu z jej odrolnieniem. Dojazd do działki zapewnia droga asfaltowa. Możliwość podłączenia wody, kanalizacji, prądu. Praktycznie po przeciwnej stronie drogi jest szkoła podstawowa. 
Z jednej strony dostaniemy działkę za darmo a w mieście trzeba będzie coś kupić (a z pieniędzmi nie jest za wesoło), na wsi fajnie, cisza, spokój, duża działka w przyszłości dzieci będą miały blisko do szkoły. A z drugiej, patrząc perspektywicznie np. na zakupy i dojazd do pracy trzeba będzie jeździć do miasta (ok. 8 km). Oczywiście na wiosce jest mały sklep więc w razie czego można coś kupić. Jednak bez swojego samochodu ani rusz (jeździ jakiś bus czy PKS) ale to już utrudnienie. Poza tym wydaje mi się, że dla rozwoju dzieci lepiej byłoby mieszkać w mieście (większy kontakt z rówieśnikami). Jak słyszę od teściów i widzę, że dzieci z wioski całe wakacje siedzą w domu bo koleżanki czy koledzy mieszkają zbyt daleko od siebie to tak trochę średnio to mi się podoba. Czy chociażby jakieś wyjścia na miasto to już tylko samochodem, a gdybyśmy mieszkali na obrzeżach miasta zawsze można się szybciej wszędzie ruszyć. Dodam, że z obrzeży miasta do centrum można dostać się pieszo w mniej więcej 30 min.

Może ktoś podzieli się swoimi doświadczeniami i spostrzeżeniami i pomoże albo chociaż ułatwi trochę podjęcie decyzji. 

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## firewall

U nas 8 km to rzut beretką. Jak coś jest w takiej odległości to prawie pod nosem. Ciekawe jest twoje spostrzeżenie że dzieci na wsi siedzą w domach. Czyli są już na tym samym etapie co miastowe, których też od komputera trzeba siłą odrywać. Zawsze wydawało mi się że właśnie dzieciaki na wsi bardziej buszują po okolicy niż te miastowe.
Co do korzystania z dóbr kultury to żeby z nich skorzystać to i tak najbliżej masz do Łodzi. 
Ta działka też ma zaletę że nie jest bezpośrednio przy teściach, a jednocześnie jest na tyle blisko że w razie potrzeby można bez problemu zostawić dzieciaki u nich lub też sami wpadną popilnować ich gdy wy pojedziecie do miasta na imprezę.

----------


## kondziu87r

jak bym był na twoim miejscu nawet bym się nie zastanawiał. BRAŁ BYM DZIAŁKĘ OD TEŚCIÓW I BUDOWAŁ. już bez przesady co to jest 8 kilometrów, przy ładnej pogodzie to nawet rowerem się przejedziesz dla relaksu, a co jak będziesz mieszkać w mieście to może z samochodu zrezygnujesz?  Ja mam działkę 25 km od większego miasta ale nie żałuje ani trochę. wręcz przeciwnie. Pytanie tylko jakie masz układy z teściami, czy później nie będą Ci tej działki wypominać (z rodziną to na zdjęciu się dobrze wychodzi) ale z drugiej strony jak byś chciał kupować działkę to tak ze 100k cię wyjdzie jak nie lepiej.

----------


## Scarlet

Nie da się jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć na twoje pytanie. Ja od kilku lat mieszkam na wsi i właśnie zamierzam wrócić do miasta. Obecnie  niemal żyję w aucie, bo na mojej wsi nie ma zbyt wielu sklepów, dzieci dowożę do szkoły do miasta ( są jeszcze za małe żeby mogły same dojeżdżać ), kolegów i koleżanki mają blisko szkoły, czyli również w mieście i tam chcą spędzac czas wolny. Na wsi nie ma basenu, kina i innych atrakcji dla nas i dzieci, więc tak naprawdę w domu tylko śpimy.
Z kolei nasi przyjaciele wyprowadzili się z miasta na wieś i są zachwyceni, ale ich życie wygląda zupełnie inaczej niż nasze, bo pracują w domu a jedyne dziecko jest już duże.
Z mojego doświadczenia dla młodych ludzi z małymi dziećmi lepsze jest miasto, choćby ze względu na szkołę, przecież po podstawówce trzeba jeszcze wybrać gimnazjum i liceum a takich szkół na wsiach jest mało. To tylko moja opinia, niektórzy ludzie  kupują mieszkania w centrum Krakowa a inni uciekają w Bieszczady  :smile:

----------


## Sierko

Właśnie mam podobne obawy jakich doświadczył na swojej skórze Scarlet.
Poza tym pisząc o dzieciach miałem na myśli to, że nie wiem jak na innych wioskach ale na tej konkretnej jest coraz mniej dzieci. Teściowa pracuje w szkole i mówiła, że widać po klasach. Co do obcowania dzieci z rówieśnikami to właśnie chodzi o to, że jest tak mało dzieciaków na wiosce. Jak są ferie to dzieciaki siedzą w domu bo nauczycielom nie chce się nic organizować w szkole (robią sobie wolne). Ja pamiętam z dzieciństwa jak na ulicy była gromada dzieciaków i całe wakacje grało się w piłkę, karty i biegało się od rana do nocy po dworze. Żona ma małą siostrę (13 lat) i widzę też po niej. Rzadko przychodzą koleżanki i dziewczyna cały czas siedzi w domu z babcią lub rodzicami i nie przed komputerem czy telewizorem. Poza tym wydaje mi się, że jak dziecko ma kontakt z innymi dziećmi to bardziej przystosowuje się do różnych sytuacji i dorosłego życia.

----------


## Scarlet

Dużo zależy od tego jak wygląda wasze życie, gdzie pracujecie, jak spędzacie czas wolny, co lubią robić wasze dzieci. Przez wiele lat dzieci trzeba dowozić na wszystkie dodatkowe zajęcia , na wsi nie ma dla nich zbyt wiele atrakcji a nie wsadzisz 6 latka samego do autobusu.  My pracujemy dużo, nie mamy pomocy rodziny więc takie dojeżdżanie do miasta jest bardzo uciążliwe i teraz tak jak już napisałam nasz dom jest dla nas tylko sypialnią a cały dzień i tak jesteśmy w mieście.

----------


## frank_gr

Boze... ale wy macie problemy... Na wsi nie ma zajecia dla dzieci? Ja wychowalem sie na glebokiej prowincji i kupilem stary drewniany dom tez na prowincji po to zeby dzieci mogly normalnie dorastac. Na wsi dla dzieci jest wiecej zajec niz w miescie. Zeby dziecko moglo spotykac z kolegami trzeba im to spotkanie umozliwic. Dzieci musza miec chec przebywania wsrod rowiesnikow trzeba ich ze soba kontaktowac od malego. Jak sami siedzicie i nie chcecie odwiedzic sasiada z dzieciakiem to nic dziwnego. 
I co z tego ze nie ma basenu?? W lato sa jeziorka, stawy - tam u nas dzieciaki sie kapia i zadne nie ma uczulen. Pilka i wycieczki rowerem.  Zima sa sanki i kuligi do oporu, ogniska w lesie gdzie sie pozniej ogrzewamy, lepimy balwany z dziecmi czy dokarmiamy zwierzeta w lesie. Wiele dzieciakow u nas bierze udzialow w nagonkach w czasie polowania - nikt nie robi z tego powodu afery. 
Idea wychowywania na wsi polega na tym ze rodzice pracuja i spedzaja czas z dziecmi i znajomymi.
Jest remiza wyremontowana za pienidze gminy i rodzicow przez rodzicow i zima tam czesc mlodziezy i dzieci spedza czas.
W okresie wszechobecnego fb i globalizacji dzieci ze wsi maja wieksza mozliwosc zachowania indywidualnosci i przystosowania do zycia.
Zreszta na wsi ludzie sa bardziej samowystarczalni.
Dzieci zarowno w miescie jak i na wsi musza miec zajecie - a tym zajeciem nie powinien byc komputer.
U nas dzieciaki zbieraja jagody, lowia ryby, chodza podkrasc truskawki czy porzeczki itp dla frajdy lub znudow czasami.

----------


## Scarlet

Absolutnie nie chcę przekonywać że w mieście jest lepiej, ilu ludzi, tyle teorii na ten temat. Ale zupełnie nie przekonują mnie nagonki , łowienie ryb i zbieranie jagód, wtedy kiedy rówieśnicy pływają, chodzą do kina, teatru, na balet i wiele innych zajęć. Staw na wsi jest tylko przy dobrej pogodzie, basen w mieście zawsze  :smile: 
Poza tym chodziło mi bardziej o dzieci chodzące do szkół i dostęp do np. dodatkowych zajęć, korepetycji czy po prostu lepszych szkół. Na wsi na ogół jest jedna szkoła, u mnie nie ma nawet gimnazjum , nie wspominam o  liceum,  a w mieście wybór jest duży. Mnie i mojemu mężowi też brakuje miasta, fajnych restauracji i pubów do których można wyjść ze znajomymi, ale żeby była jasność - to tylko moje zdanie, jeśli ktoś lubi życie na wsi to ok. Być może jak dzieci dorosną i będą samodzielne docenię uroki wsi, teraz wolę żyć w mieście.

----------


## frank_gr

wiesz co mnie w mieszkaniu w miescie denerwowalo? Wszechobecny halas. Ten pomruk miasta, niegasnace swiatla, syreny itp. Widze ze masz bardziej duchowe podejscie do zycia - ja praktyczne. A czy to ilosc szkol decyduje o jakosci nauczania? W miescie dojechanie do szkoly zajmuje pol godziny nawet, a zdawaloby sie ze jest blisko, na wsi samochodem max 45 minut - no chyba ze mieszka sie w rezerwacie.

Ty widze nie czujesz wsi w duszy, wiesniakow nie interesuja restauracje.

----------


## Scarlet

Dokładnie tak -  nie czuję wsi, bo większość życia mieszkałam w mieście. Nie można też wrzucić do jednego worka każdej wsi i każdego miasta. Ja mieszkałam w średniej wielkości mieście i wszędzie było na tyle blisko że można było dotrzeć bez auta i autobusu, ale masz rację że jeśli mieszkamy w dużym mieście to czasami dojazd do  szkoły czy do sklepu zajmuje dużo czasu. Dlatego ciężko za kogoś zdecydować gdzie lepiej się żyje. W przypadku autora tego wątku znaczące jest to że działkę na wsi ma za darmo, plusem też jest rodzina mieszkająca blisko , o ile oczywiście relacje z teściami są dobre  :smile:

----------


## aniqa1982

Witaj, ja mialam taki sam problem.Zdecydowalismy sie na dzialke , ktora dostalam od moich Rodzicow. Do miasta mam 14 km . Wiec ty masz blizej. Tesciowie zawsze w razie czego na pewno Wam pomoga  chocby przy dzieciach. To jest bardzo wazne , bo mam znajomych , ktorzy mieli wieczny problem , zeby gdzies wyjsc dopoki dzieci im nie urosly.  Do miasta macie blisko , wiec czy do pracy, czy do kina, basen , balet itp  nie ma daleko , a zawsze lepiej jest wyjsc sobie na kawke na tarasie i patrzec jak dzieciaki bawia sie na trawce :smile: Ja mieszkalam niedlugo w blokach i powiem  , ze z czasem sie przyzwyczailam , ale nie moglam spac, bo latarnie swiecily mi w okno . No i to bieganie dzieci  wczesnie rano pietro wyzej... W bloku wszystko slychac.Ja wychowalam sie w domu  jednorodzinnym, na wsi i porownujac to z mieszkaniem w miescie  - wybieram wies! Ja jeszcze nie mieszkam w swoim domku , ale w zasadzie ok  2 km od niego. Moje dziecko wraz z dziecmi sasiadow bawia sie razem ciagle, maja trampoliny, w lecie baseny , piaskownice itp  i tylko  w zimie wieczorami czesciej siedza przy kompie, czy tv. Tak to ,,nie maja czasu,,  :wink: Jak mamy ochote to jedziemy na basen,do kina czy do restauracji . Wolalabym jedynie blizej jakiegos wiekszego miasta mieszkac , bo w okolicy jest kilka miast ale mniejszych.Oczywiscie tez na wsi. My szukalismy przez rok dzialke. Niestety ceny sa ogromne! W tej cenie mam SSO . 
Pozdrawiam
 :smile:

----------


## Sierko

No właśnie miasto o jakim pisałem też jest dość spokojne. Na chwilę obecną mieszkamy w Warszawie i jak przyjeżdżamy do mnie do domu to jest taka fajna cisza i spokój. Może nie ma wielu miejsc gdzie można wyjść ale zawsze. W mieście jest kino, muzeum i jest trochę lokali a na wsi już gorzej. Zanim zabierzemy się za budowę domu minie jeszcze kilka lat (musimy zgromadzić środki) ale dobrze jest wiedzieć gdzie chcemy spędzić resztę życia.

----------


## firewall

Ale pitolisz! 
Jak często chodzisz do muzeum? A do kina? A do teatru? Filharmonii? A może codziennie zajmujecie się clubbingiem? A może chodzisz namiętnie na kursy garncarstwa, rzeźby etc.?
Piszesz że krucho z kasą, a jednocześnie twierdzisz że dzień bez muzeum i knajpy to dzień stracony. A jak będziesz w pubie to do dzieci wynajmiesz opiekunkę czy też weźmiesz je ze sobą?
Oczekujesz wpisów o tym, że powinieneś mieszkać w mieście więc zgodnie z tym radzę ci: zamieszkaj w mieście bo tylko tam będziesz się mógł w pełni się zrealizować!

----------


## Elfir

Ja mieszkam w mieście i moja matka również. Dzieli nas ponad 12 km. 
8 km to w zasadzie dystans na dwugodzinny spacerek.
Paradoksalnie moja rodzina z małego miasta pod Poznaniem częsciej spędza w Poznaniu czas (w sensie sklepy, spacery, kino) niż ja, która mieszkam w centrum  :smile:

----------


## ddoommiinniikk

Nowy Glinnik to właściwie tak jakby Tomaszów, jeździ tam autobus miejski (linia nr 5, dojeżdza na pewno do osiedla przy jednostce wojskowej). Domniemuję, że działka jest w tej samej miejscowości, co mieszkają rodzice Twojej żony. Do dworca w Tomaszowie idzie się przez las nieco ponad godzinę, więc nie jest to jakaś wielka tragedia. Jeśli dobrze zgaduję, to nie jest to jakaś wioska na końcu cywilizacji.
Jest jednak inna sprawa - mieszkasz i pracujesz obecnie w Warszawie, za warszawskie stawki. Sprowadzisz się do powiatu tomaszowskiego i będziesz pracował za lokalne stawki, wśród lokalnych ludzi o lokalnej mentalności. Będzie zgrzyt. Szczególnie, że jako rodowity tomaszowiak powinieneś być przaśny, swojski, tomaszowski, a z tych kilku postów wyziera "młody, wykształcony, z wielkiego miasta". Ci mieszkający i pracujący w Warszawie naprawdę są jacyś inni...
Rozważ i to...

----------


## Sierko

Mimo, że mieszkam i pracuje na razie w Warszawie to niestety nie mam warszawskiej stawki. Tak na prawdę to moja żona również :/ 
Gdybyśmy znaleźli pracę w Tomaszowie (nie mówię od razu o jakiś kokosach) to już byśmy wrócili do TM.

----------


## scruffty

Buduj się tam, gdzie dojazd do pracy będzie nie większy niż 50 km licząc się z perspektywą, że nie będziesz pracował w jednym miejscu przez całe życie. Dojazdy ponad 50 km do pracy już moim zdaniem się mocno odczuwa.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Boze... ale wy macie problemy... Na wsi nie ma zajecia dla dzieci? Ja wychowalem sie na glebokiej prowincji i kupilem stary drewniany dom tez na prowincji po to zeby dzieci mogly normalnie dorastac. Na wsi dla dzieci jest wiecej zajec niz w miescie. Zeby dziecko moglo spotykac z kolegami trzeba im to spotkanie umozliwic. Dzieci musza miec chec przebywania wsrod rowiesnikow trzeba ich ze soba kontaktowac od malego. Jak sami siedzicie i nie chcecie odwiedzic sasiada z dzieciakiem to nic dziwnego. 
> I co z tego ze nie ma basenu?? W lato sa jeziorka, stawy - tam u nas dzieciaki sie kapia i zadne nie ma uczulen. Pilka i wycieczki rowerem.  Zima sa sanki i kuligi do oporu, ogniska w lesie gdzie sie pozniej ogrzewamy, lepimy balwany z dziecmi czy dokarmiamy zwierzeta w lesie. Wiele dzieciakow u nas bierze udzialow w nagonkach w czasie polowania - nikt nie robi z tego powodu afery. 
> Idea wychowywania na wsi polega na tym ze rodzice pracuja i spedzaja czas z dziecmi i znajomymi.
> Jest remiza wyremontowana za pienidze gminy i rodzicow przez rodzicow i zima tam czesc mlodziezy i dzieci spedza czas.
> W okresie wszechobecnego fb i globalizacji dzieci ze wsi maja wieksza mozliwosc zachowania indywidualnosci i przystosowania do zycia.
> Zreszta na wsi ludzie sa bardziej samowystarczalni.
> Dzieci zarowno w miescie jak i na wsi musza miec zajecie - a tym zajeciem nie powinien byc komputer.
> U nas dzieciaki zbieraja jagody, lowia ryby, chodza podkrasc truskawki czy porzeczki itp dla frajdy lub znudow czasami.


No no no  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: .Jeden z piękniejszych opisów , który czytałem.W kilkunastu zdaniach cudowny opis tego i co za sobą niesie mieszkanie na wsi.Brawo kolego.Gdybym był moderatorem tego forum to sprawiłbym aby ci coś ska pło  :big grin:  za ten post.Jeszcze raz wielki szacunek kolego.Nie wiedziałem ,że jeszcze są tacy ,którzy pokochali wieś z całą jej zawartością. :yes: 

p.s mieszkam na wsi już bardzo długo choć z krwi i kości jestem mieszczuchem.Za nim zamieszkaliśmy-wybudowaliśmy nasze gniazdko powstał problem i mieliśmy dylemat jak wyżej z autorem topiku.Ambicje małżonki przytłaczały mnie i te ciągłe nagonki na szykanie czegoś w mieście.Z racji wykonywanego zawodu mojej połowy i jej funkcji od państwa dostaliśmy mieszkanie 80 mkw i przez blisko 20 lat w nim mieszkaliśmy tez na tej wsi w ośrodku zdrowia.Nikt nigdy by nie przypuszczał ,że już nie młodzi podejmiemy właśnie decyzję wybudowania chałupki.Prawie 20 lat mieszaliśmy się i wkręcaliśmy w otoczenie.Tu jak pisze frank_gr wychowywały się nasze dzieci to do nas znajomi przyjeżdżali na ogniska ,bibki,wycieczki rowerowe,kuligi,na grzyby na jagody,grillowanie,itp.Trochę zal mi ,że nie przekonałem mojego uparciucha by wcześniej kupić działką i postawić dom.Na dzień dzisiejszy nie zmieniło się wiele.Mamy piękny dom,duże dzieci,które wyfruwają powoli na swoje ale mamy jeszcze siebie i otoczkę z naszymi przyjaciółmi, którzy tak jak my są zakochani w naszej wsi-teraz rozrastającej się wsi. Wzbogacającej się o te dobra ,które tak ciężko przychodziły ale wreszcie przyszły.Wybór należy do autora wątku ale ja już bym się nie zastanawiał. :yes: 

p.s do miasta mamy 25 km

serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ale pitolisz! 
> Jak często chodzisz do muzeum? A do kina? A do teatru? Filharmonii? A może codziennie zajmujecie się clubbingiem? A może chodzisz namiętnie na kursy garncarstwa, rzeźby etc.?
> Piszesz że krucho z kasą, a jednocześnie twierdzisz że dzień bez muzeum i knajpy to dzień stracony. A jak będziesz w pubie to do dzieci wynajmiesz opiekunkę czy też weźmiesz je ze sobą?
> Oczekujesz wpisów o tym, że powinieneś mieszkać w mieście więc zgodnie z tym radzę ci: zamieszkaj w mieście bo tylko tam będziesz się mógł w pełni się zrealizować!


Ale ciekawy watek.Powalił mnie na kolana a wielki chłop ze mnie.firewall jestem tego samego zdania.

----------


## gumis107

Wies wsi nierowna .Sa wsie zabite dechami z dlugim dojazdem do miasta ,a sa wsie polozone blisko miasta w ktorych poziom zycia jest wyzszy niz w miescie .Akurat jeden dom mam na wsi pod miastem i  okolica stanowi charmonijne polaczenie zalet maista i wsi. W okolicy stawy ,ryby ,grzyby sarny podchodza pod dom , spiew ptakow budzi z rana jednym slowem piekne okolicznosci przyrody pelna geba  :Smile: .A z drugiej strony umiejscowienie wsi  i bliskosc obwodnicy  sprawia ,iz praktycznie w kazdy punkt Krakowa jestem w stanie dojechac w ciagu 25- 40 minut ,co w przypadku mieszkania w miescie nie jest mozliwe , gdyz musze zawsze przebic sie przez jakies korki ktorych nie ma na obwodnicy.Do tego polska wies strasznie sie zmienila w ostatnich latach ,wpompowano potworne pieniedze w chlopow ktorzy udaja rolnikow(statystyczny Krusowiec w mojej gminie pracuje ok 40 godzin rocznie na swoim niby gospodarstwie)  i widoczne jest to np: w sferze uslug handlu itp ,gdyz zwiekszony popyt wynikajacy z przerostu dochodow niby rolnikow gdzies musi znalesc ujscie .Mieszkajac na wsi jestem w zasiiegu CZETRECH !!! firm cateringowych z bezplatna dostawa (zeby bylo dowcipniej jedna kanjpa serwuje potrawy kuchni francuzkiej ,chiszpanskiej i wloskiej  i ma obsluge w jezyku angielskiem i francuskim ) i dowozna obiady lub pizze nawet do lasu lub jeziora  :Smile: .Do tego ceny w okolicznych knajpach sa nizsze niz w miescie ,przecietny obiad w dobrej okolicznej restuaracji kosztuje ok 10-15zl , najblizszy sklep mam minute jazdy od domu ,czynny 7 dni w tygodniu ,w okolicznym miasteczku sa 3 markety (jeszcze 5 lat temu byl jeden), w okolicy kilka firmowych sklepow wedliniarskich z  na tyle dobra wedlina ,iz moja rodzina sie tam chetnie zaopatruje , w okolicy skladow budowlanych bez liku i o dziwo ,czesto ceny sa nizsze niz w Krakowie (moze dlatego ,ze czynsze sa nizsze) i maja rzeczy ktore ciezko uswiadczyc w marketach budowlanych .Fakt gdyby nie dotacje wiele z tych interesow nie mialby prawa bytu , bo maja nieraz koszta wieksze od dochodow ,ale dopuki  jada na dotacjach jakos dzilaja  Do tego maja tam miejsce rzeczy ktorych nie uswiadczysz w miescie jak np: organizowanie  przez rodzicow dzieci chodzacych do szkoly grilli ,w kazdym tygodniu w ogrodku u innego dziecka ,z czym pierwszy raz w zyciu sie zetknolem .Poza tym zamiast pracowac ,zeby zaplacic ZUS  prowadzac firme siedze grzecznie na Krusie co w moim przypadku  skutkuje rocznymi oszczednosciami wynoszacymi kilkanascie tys zl ,a gdy perspektywicznie otworze kiedys  pensjonacik ,to nie dosc ,ze nie beda placil ZUSu  ani podatku  to jeszcze moga dostac doplate  do niego i to w wysokosci ponad 100.000zl  :Smile: ,a junior majac 19 lat gdy otworzy firme tez bedzie jechal na Krusie  i znajac zycie na dotacji , zreszta gdyby ludzie czesciej uzywali mozgow to budujac sie  pod miastem mogliby uzyskac spore dotacje na budowe /remont domu ,ale jakos wola brac kredyty na cale zycie , bo to jest modniejsze  :Smile: .Szczerze mowiac inwestujac na wsi rownowartosc mieszkania  w bloku  lepiej dzis korzystjac z  preferencyjnych kredytow dotowanych oczywiscie z pieniedzy podatnikow  kupic z kilkadzisiat hektarow z domem  i praktycznie nic nie uprawiajac taki kredyt mozna z roznego typu dotacji splacic w ciagu kilku lat,a potem spokojnie zyc z doplat , budujac i remontujac budynki korzystajac z roznego rodzaju dotacji .Ogolnie w moim konkretnym przypadku poziom zycia na  wsi ma lepszy niz w miescie ,a piekne okolicznosci przyrody gratis  :Smile:  i zupelnie nie moge pojac bredzenia politykow o ciezkiej doli polskiego chlopa i biedzie na wsi  .Pozdrawiam wszystkich wiosennie ,bo ptaszki ladnie spiewaja za oknem  :Smile:

----------


## frank_gr

sa wsie i wioski. Na wsiach mieszkaja budujacy (w wiekszosci w kredycie) mieszczuchy. Na wioskach to glownie gospodarstwa i rolnicy.
 Wielu nierozumie co niesie ze soba zycie na wsi w domu jednorodzinnym. Ze o opal martwisz sie sam, ze jak sie nie odkopiesz sam ze sniegu to nie przyjdzie pan z lopata i nie odsniezy wjazdu. Ze niestety isnieja komary i do nich trzeba sie przyzwyczaic, ze wiosna przez 2 tygodnie czuc i widac obornik na drodze, A bloto na butach dostaje sie do domu, Ze trzeba w zime trzeba w bagarzniku miec zawsze lopate, ze trzeba miec zawsze zaspas zywnosci na conajmniej dwa dni bo moze byc awaria sieci pradu, wody itp, ze dzieci na wsi wychodza rano i wracaja wieczorem i niewiadomo gdzie byly - ale skoro wrocily to nie istotne. Ze jak chcesz zeby ci sasiad pomogl to trzeba razem potem wypic chociaz piwo. Ze na prezenty dzieciaki teraz dostaja klady i o dziwo osmiolatki na takich tez jezdza i sie nie zabijaja. Ze jak suczka ma cieczke to to nie spisz napewno, jak jej w cholere nie wypuscisz za brame. Trzeba sie przyzwyczaic do tego ze wszystkich w twoimi zyciu interesuje i o mozna sie zdziwic jak wiele o tobie ludzie wiedza.
Na wioskach przed kazdym wiekszym swietem czuc zapach wedzonych wedlin, a wczesniej slychac wrzask wyciaganej do zabicia swini. Ze jak chcesz jesc prawdziwe pachnace pomidory i ogorki to trzeba sobie szklarnie zrobic, nawiezc zyznej ziemi z torfowisk - bo jest za darmo. 
Na wioskach wsaje sie do pracy o 5 a kladzie o 22 po pracy. A zwierzeta nie robia sobie dlugiego weekendu. 
Mozna tak wymieniac w nieskonczonosc bo nie wszystko na wsi wyglada slodko.

----------


## frank_gr

> Wies wsi nierowna .Sa wsie zabite dechami z dlugim dojazdem do miasta ,a sa wsie polozone blisko miasta w ktorych poziom zycia jest wyzszy niz w miescie .Akurat jeden dom mam na wsi pod miastem i  okolica stanowi charmonijne polaczenie zalet maista i wsi. W okolicy stawy ,ryby ,grzyby sarny podchodza pod dom , spiew ptakow budzi z rana jednym slowem piekne okolicznosci przyrody pelna geba .A z drugiej strony umiejscowienie wsi  i bliskosc obwodnicy  sprawia ,iz praktycznie w kazdy punkt Krakowa jestem w stanie dojechac w ciagu 25- 40 minut ,co w przypadku mieszkania w miescie nie jest mozliwe , gdyz musze zawsze przebic sie przez jakies korki ktorych nie ma na obwodnicy.Do tego polska wies strasznie sie zmienila w ostatnich latach ,wpompowano potworne pieniedze w chlopow ktorzy udaja rolnikow(statystyczny Krusowiec w mojej gminie pracuje ok 40 godzin rocznie na swoim niby gospodarstwie)  i widoczne jest to np: w sferze uslug handlu itp ,gdyz zwiekszony popyt wynikajacy z przerostu dochodow niby rolnikow gdzies musi znalesc ujscie .Mieszkajac na wsi jestem w zasiiegu CZETRECH !!! firm cateringowych z bezplatna dostawa (zeby bylo dowcipniej jedna kanjpa serwuje potrawy kuchni francuzkiej ,chiszpanskiej i wloskiej  i ma obsluge w jezyku angielskiem i francuskim ) i dowozna obiady lub pizze nawet do lasu lub jeziora .Do tego ceny w okolicznych knajpach sa nizsze niz w miescie ,przecietny obiad w dobrej okolicznej restuaracji kosztuje ok 10-15zl , najblizszy sklep mam minute jazdy od domu ,czynny 7 dni w tygodniu ,w okolicznym miasteczku sa 3 markety (jeszcze 5 lat temu byl jeden), w okolicy kilka firmowych sklepow wedliniarskich z  na tyle dobra wedlina ,iz moja rodzina sie tam chetnie zaopatruje , w okolicy skladow budowlanych bez liku i o dziwo ,czesto ceny sa nizsze niz w Krakowie (moze dlatego ,ze czynsze sa nizsze) i maja rzeczy ktore ciezko uswiadczyc w marketach budowlanych .Fakt gdyby nie dotacje wiele z tych interesow nie mialby prawa bytu , bo maja nieraz koszta wieksze od dochodow ,ale dopuki  jada na dotacjach jakos dzilaja  Do tego maja tam miejsce rzeczy ktorych nie uswiadczysz w miescie jak np: organizowanie  przez rodzicow dzieci chodzacych do szkoly grilli ,w kazdym tygodniu w ogrodku u innego dziecka ,z czym pierwszy raz w zyciu sie zetknolem .Poza tym zamiast pracowac ,zeby zaplacic ZUS  prowadzac firme siedze grzecznie na Krusie co w moim przypadku  skutkuje rocznymi oszczednosciami wynoszacymi kilkanascie tys zl ,a gdy perspektywicznie otworze kiedys  pensjonacik ,to nie dosc ,ze nie beda placil ZUSu  ani podatku  to jeszcze moga dostac doplate  do niego i to w wysokosci ponad 100.000zl ,a junior majac 19 lat gdy otworzy firme tez bedzie jechal na Krusie  i znajac zycie na dotacji , zreszta gdyby ludzie czesciej uzywali mozgow to budujac sie  pod miastem mogliby uzyskac spore dotacje na budowe /remont domu ,ale jakos wola brac kredyty na cale zycie , bo to jest modniejsze .Szczerze mowiac inwestujac na wsi rownowartosc mieszkania  w bloku  lepiej dzis korzystjac z  preferencyjnych kredytow dotowanych oczywiscie z pieniedzy podatnikow  kupic z kilkadzisiat hektarow z domem  i praktycznie nic nie uprawiajac taki kredyt mozna z roznego typu dotacji splacic w ciagu kilku lat,a potem spokojnie zyc z doplat , budujac i remontujac budynki korzystajac z roznego rodzaju dotacji .Ogolnie w moim konkretnym przypadku poziom zycia na  wsi ma lepszy niz w miescie ,a piekne okolicznosci przyrody gratis  i zupelnie nie moge pojac bredzenia politykow o ciezkiej doli polskiego chlopa i biedzie na wsi  .Pozdrawiam wszystkich wiosennie ,bo ptaszki ladnie spiewaja za oknem


Ale dojebales! Nie utrzymujesz sie z rolnictwa to nie otumaniaj ludzi chociaz, bo pozniej maja mylne wyobrazenie o dochodach z rolnictwa.
Jej.... Ale stek bzdur napisales. Jak chcesz kupic gospodarstwo to u mnie jest w okolicy do sprzedanie 1400000 kosztuje. 
A z doplat to tylko do pierwszej kontroli pojedziesz, jak ziemi nie uprawiasz - na szczescie prawo wkrotce sie zmieni i doplaty beda tylko dla rolnikow a nie dla posiadaczy ziemi.

----------


## gumis107

nie dojebalem znam to z autopsji,a kontrole i owszem sa ,ale zeby braac doplaty wystarczy raz w roku skosic pole .Zreszta wez przelicz srednia cena hektara w Pl to ok 16.000zl ,suma doplat mozliwych do wysisniecia (obszarowka ,ONW rzadkie gatunki ptakow ,ekologia ) moga siegnac 2-3tys zl /hektar , okolo 3 gdy kosisz recznie ,bo sama doplata ,ze chlop skosi swoje pole wynosi ok 1000zl/h ,no ale trzeba skosic ,wiec nikt na wsiach nie kosi recznie ,zas skoszenie traktorem to koszt okolo 100zl ,wiec jak latwo podliczyc biorac preferencyjny kredyt  w przypadku korzystania z doplat9nie pamiatam dokladnie ,ale jak brat kupowal hektary  to oprocentowanie wynsilo 1,2% lub 2 % czyli ponizej stopnia inflacji) moze sie on splacic w ciagu kilku lat.Co zas sie tyczy niby rolnikow to i tak wiekszosc z nich nic nie uprawia ,w mojej gminie srednia wielkosc "gospodarstwa rolnego: to okolo 2 hektarow  i prawie nikt nic nie uprawia ,ba nawet ziemniaki  marchewke kupuja w sklepie ,ale wszyscy siedza na krusie i pracuja na lewo lub otwieraja firmy nie placac ZUSu ,wiec na zmianach straciloby wkieszosc rolnikow .Zreszta co to za rolnictwo skoro przecietnie obrobienie 1h zajmuje ok 20 godzin (to srednia staytsyczna),zas srednia w Pl to 10 h ,czyli przecietny polski niby rolnik pracuje srednio oko 200godzin. nie wspomne o dotacjach  do otwieranych D.G bo dotyczy to zreszta wszystkich nie tylko Krusowcow  w kwocie do 300.000zl , doplatach do agroturystki  za ktore to doplaty chlopi remontuja swoje domy itp.Najbardziej mnie rozwalilo jak przeszedlem na Krus gdy po tygodniu dostalem list z Krusu z informacja ,ze jakbym byl zainteresowany to maja wolne miejsca w sanatoriach  ,oczywiscie bezplatne i zwracja nawet koszta dojazdu ,to inny swiat  , tylko jakos tak jest i,ze m wiecej ktos wyciga pieniedzy podatnikow tym wiecej gledzi o swojej ciezkiej doli jak gornicy, kolejarze rolnicy itp i,a na ogol fakty mowia cos innego

----------


## kubanski

Wszystko w porządku ale cały czas mowa jest o cwaniakach, którzy "siedzą na krusie" a nie są rolnikami. 
Żeby komuś dać, muszą komuś zabrać. Nie trzeba wyjaśniać ktoś na to musi łożyć.
Nie mam na myśli działania w tonie "mi jest źle to trzeba innym dowalić, aby nie mieli lżej" ale są granice sprawiedliwości społecznej.
Osobiście uważam, że powinni zdefiniować poprawnie "rolnika".
Ktoś chce być posiadaczem ziemskim niechaj będzie, ale dopóki nie produkuje realnej ilości żywności (pomijam szczaw...) nie powinien dostawać żadnych  dotacji.
Żyjemy w śmiesznym kraju, gdzie wszystko stoi na głowie.
Co do cen hektara w okolicy, gdzie mieszkają prawdziwi rolnicy są wielokrotnie wyższe.
Dla przykładu podam Ci ceny z grójeckiego zagłębia sadowniczego, gdzie za 100 000 zł ze świeczką możesz szukać hektara ziemi na zadupiu a zdarza się, że we wsiach chodzą i po ponad 200 tyś zł. Tak mówię o ziemi rolnej.
Ale to specyficzny rejon.

----------


## slawek9000

z całym szacunkiem, ale Tomaszów naprawdę trudno nazwać miastem, jest tam rzeczywiście trochę przemysłu i nawet nie najgorzej w sensie ekonomicznym, ale rola kulturotwórcza jest praktycznie żadna. Dylemat, to można mieć między wioską a powiedzmy Piotrkowem czy Częstochową. 
Poza tym, 8 km to nie odległość, to można rowerem w 20minut przejechać. Jeśli masz mieć działkę blisko teściów to nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać o ile oczywiście będą chcieli zajmować się waszymi dziećmi.

----------


## Gryfpc

Zanim wybudowaliśmy dom mieszkaliśmy w kamienicy w rynku 30 tys. miasteczka. Wszystko pod nosem, wystarczyło założyć kapcie i szlafrok, zejść po schodach i kupić bułki na śniadanie, zajrzeć do banku, wstąpić na pocztę i kupić żarówkę, która się wieczorem przepaliła. Mało tego, w majowe noce nigdzie nie słyszałem tak cudownie śpiewających słowików, przysięgam, jak żyję... Ale kupiliśmy działkę na "wsi". Mnie ona pasuje, bo wychowałem się na prawdziwej lubelskiej wsi, Żona -typowy miejski blokowiec: na paluszkach przez błotko, łąka śmierdzi, woda w rzeczce "fuj, ohyda". Nic to, dała się omamić i oto mieszkamy na 10 tys. podrakowskiej "wsi". Jak się budowaliśmy to były raptem 3 sklepy na krzyż i to min. 2 km od nas. Na szczęście przedszkole, podstawówka i gimnazjum jest w miarę blisko (piechotą na skróty 1 km, autem już ok. 2 i po drodze wiecznie zamknięty przejazd kolejowy. Uciążliwe jest to, że zimą tylko czasem pług przejedzie (jak ksiądz po kolędzie chodzi, albo karetka nie może do kogoś dotrzeć). Do większych odległości pokonywanych piechotą też się przyzwyczailiśmy, a sklepy: już samych sieciówek mamy ze 3, jest apteka, skład budowlany (tani i dobrze zaopatrzony), stacja pkp, są 2 paby i fajna restauracja, biblioteka, boisko z lokalnym klubem piłkarskim... Pod ogrodzeniem codziennie rozmawiamy z sarnami, czy dzikami. Zazdrosny zając podgląda, jak karmimy nasze kurki, kaczki i gąski, a bażanty są w takiej ilości, że tej zimy gałęzie mi na drzewach połamały. W okolicznej puszczy wspaniałe ścieżki rowerowe i piesze szlaki wytyczone, 3 km od nas ruiny zamku. Do miasta mamy raptem 5 - 6 km (poczta, banki, Biedronka, licea itp.). Ja zostaję tu na zawsze, Żona jeszcze czasem marudzi, ale nie ma wyjścia  :wink:

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

> Dylemat, to można mieć między wioską a powiedzmy Piotrkowem czy Częstochową.


Trochę na marginesie, ale zestawienie koło siebie Piotrkowa i Częstochowy wygląda dość kuriozalnie. 48 i 12 pod względem wielkości miasta w Polsce.

A co do tematu.
Ja jako urodzony mieszczuch dopuszczałem możliwość budowania domu na obrzeżach miasta, aczkolwiek ważnym dla mnie był czynnik by docierała tam komunikacja miejska.
Suma sumarum buduje dom w mieście ale w jego peryferyjnej części. Okolica spokojna,
autobus miejski dociera (ten atut to ze względu na dzieci, które na dodatkowe zajęcie, kino czy basen w przyszłości będą sobie same mogły dojechać), a do ścisłego centrum mam 10 km. Mnie na chwile obecną taka lokalizacja odpowiada.
A co do 8km autora wątku to naprawde uważam, że to nie jest wiele. Gdybyś mieszkał w dużym mieście to z jednego do drugiego końca jednej dzielnicy jest czasem większa odległość.

----------


## intercuuren89

Mieszkam na wsi już 8 lat i jak dotąd nie przeszkadza mi to... Mając wybór działka- miasto nie zastanawiałbym się nawet. Nie będę powielał postów powyżej, ale skoro mówisz, że krucho z pieniędzmi to czemu nie pobudujesz się na wsi. 8 km to dużo ? Nie wydaje mi się... Dokonaj tego wyboru wspólnie z żoną, ale ja jestem za mieszkaniem na wsi... Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sierko

Widzę, że większość postów przeważa za tym aby mieszkać na wsi. Zaczynam mieć coraz mniej przeciw skazań, że mieszkanie na wsi to dobry pomysł. Z resztą zawsze marzyłem o dużej działce z kawałkiem lasku, który będę musiał sobie posadzić  :smile:

----------


## intercuuren89

> Widzę, że większość postów przeważa za tym aby mieszkać na wsi. Zaczynam mieć coraz mniej przeciw skazań, że mieszkanie na wsi to dobry pomysł. Z resztą zawsze marzyłem o dużej działce z kawałkiem lasku, który będę musiał sobie posadzić


Więc chyba uzyskałeś odpowiedź na swoje pytanie  :wink:

----------


## Sierko

Chyba tak  :smile:  Wcześniej jak teściowie zaproponowali, że dadzą nam działkę to się ucieszyłem. Tylko ostatnio zacząłem mieć wątpliwości. Stąd mój temat na forum.  Dziękuje wszystkim za posty i porady.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## frank_gr

cwaniaki jestes. Na mojej wiosce tylko rok bys rzadzil. Zjedli by cie miejscowi do kosci.
He He byl taki co probowal prac pieniadze u nas po bylym pgr-e. Juz go nie ma, nawet w interwencji reportaz z zalu zrobil.
W miare oszczedzanosci ziemi w uni was cwaniakow wykosza jak ta trawe raz w roku. Zostana tylko rolnicy - prawdziwi.

----------


## beton44



----------


## gumis107

> cwaniaki jestes. Na mojej wiosce tylko rok bys rzadzil. Zjedli by cie miejscowi do kosci.
> He He byl taki co probowal prac pieniadze u nas po bylym pgr-e. Juz go nie ma, nawet w interwencji reportaz z zalu zrobil.
> W miare oszczedzanosci ziemi w uni was cwaniakow wykosza jak ta trawe raz w roku. Zostana tylko rolnicy - prawdziwi.


Tyle tylko ze "prawdziwych rolnikow" to ok 10% krusiarzy .pisze z pamieci ,ale moza to bez trudu zweryfikowac w sieci , ok 90% niby rolnikow ma do 10h ,czyli nie sa to zadni rolnicy (nie mowia o specjalistycznych gospodarstwach rolnych malohektarowych ,ale takich jest tyle co kot naplakal).Oczywiscie patologie dotyczce wsi ,dotacji trzeba zlikowidowac ,ale powinno sie to zrobic 20 lat temu ,a politycy robia wszystko zeby coraz wiecej ludzi bylo "wolnorynkowych inaczej" , ale to maly offtop.Co zas sie tyczy tematu watku ,trzeba tez wziasc pod uwage ,iz miasta sie rozrastaja .Moj poprzedni dom w momencie zakupu  w 1994 roku  kosztowal grosze i znajdowal sie naprzedmiesciach Krakowa ,a wlasciwie na  wsi .Minelo pare lat i okolica zostala wchlonieta przez Krakow ,ceny dzialek doszly do 100zl/ar i wiecej   ,buduje sie duzo nowych inwestycji i przy lokalizacji budowy tez to trzeba braz pod uwage..Znam  ludzi ktorzy wybudowali domy na wsi spokojnej wsi wesolej ,w cichym miescu ,ale po paru latach tak obrosli sasiadami ,ze chca sprzedac dom , bo pimimo,iz mieszkaja niby 20 km od miasta to ich dom znajduje na srodku deweloperskiego osiedla

----------


## Sierko

> Tyle tylko ze "prawdziwych rolnikow" to ok 10% krusiarzy .pisze z pamieci ,ale moza to bez trudu zweryfikowac w sieci , ok 90% niby rolnikow ma do 10h ,czyli nie sa to zadni rolnicy (nie mowia o specjalistycznych gospodarstwach rolnych malohektarowych ,ale takich jest tyle co kot naplakal).Oczywiscie patologie dotyczce wsi ,dotacji trzeba zlikowidowac ,ale powinno sie to zrobic 20 lat temu ,a politycy robia wszystko zeby coraz wiecej ludzi bylo "wolnorynkowych inaczej" , ale to maly offtop.Co zas sie tyczy tematu watku ,trzeba tez wziasc pod uwage ,iz miasta sie rozrastaja .Moj poprzedni dom w momencie zakupu  w 1994 roku  kosztowal grosze i znajdowal sie naprzedmiesciach Krakowa ,a wlasciwie na  wsi .Minelo pare lat i okolica zostala wchlonieta przez Krakow ,ceny dzialek doszly do 100zl/ar i wiecej   ,buduje sie duzo nowych inwestycji i przy lokalizacji budowy tez to trzeba braz pod uwage..Znam  ludzi ktorzy wybudowali domy na wsi spokojnej wsi wesolej ,w cichym miescu ,ale po paru latach tak obrosli sasiadami ,ze chca sprzedac dom , bo pimimo,iz mieszkaja niby 20 km od miasta to ich dom znajduje na srodku deweloperskiego osiedla


Mi wchłonięcie przez miasto raczej nie grozi. Tomaszów to naprawdę małe miast w porównaniu do Krakowa. Jeżeli już to może doczekają tego moje dzieci albo dopiero wnuki  :smile:  Niestety w moim mieście nie za dużo się dzieje. Mieli stawiać galerię handlową (taką z prawdziwego zdarzenia) ale jakoś przez ostatnie 5 lat albo więcej nic się nie dzieje a wręcz nadzieja coraz bardziej gaśnie.

----------


## adamuss

Nie znam nikogo, kto mieszkając na wsi nie chciałby WRÓCIĆ do miasta. Uroki wsi szybko stają się udręką, nie mówiąc już o dojazdach gdziekolwiek - szczególnie gdy mamy dzieci. Z doświadczeń innych i z własnych przemyśleń - miasto zdecydowanie.

----------


## luky007

śmiem twierdzić że gdyby nie koszt działki 90% osób budowałoby się w mieście i to dużym mieście (nie pisze tu o małych mieścinkach). Ja jak tylko miałbym te dodatkowe 200tys. na działkę - również wybrałbym willowe dzielnice Katowic, Warszawy, Krakowa ... nawet bym się nie zastanawiał. Ale jak sie nie ma co się lubi...  :smile:

----------


## desmear

> Nie znam nikogo, kto mieszkając na wsi nie chciałby WRÓCIĆ do miasta..


wyprowadziłem się 3 lata temu z jednego z większych miast do miasteczka mniejszego od Tomaszowa Mazowieckiego. I wiesz co ? Jak mam tam do dużego miasta pojechać z jakiegoś powodu, to na samą myśl "zęby mnie bolą". Wielka kultura mnie nie ciągnie, za śmierdzącymi pubami nigdy nie przepadałem. Na myśl o zakupach w centrach handlowych słabo mi się robi.
Co mam w zamian ? Spokój, las za płotem, ZERO korków (ile ja się w nich wystałem), znajome panie w sklepach w okolicy, basen jest, szkoła językowa także. W warsztatach samochodowych stawki mniejsze, lekarz (pediatra) przyjmuje prywatnie również za pół wielkomiejskiej stawki. Do pracy muszę dojechać 3 razy dalej niż gdy mieszkałem i pracowałem w mieście a zajmuje mi to mniej czasu !

----------


## gumis107

> Nie znam nikogo, kto mieszkając na wsi nie chciałby WRÓCIĆ do miasta. Uroki wsi szybko stają się udręką, nie mówiąc już o dojazdach gdziekolwiek - szczególnie gdy mamy dzieci. Z doświadczeń innych i z własnych przemyśleń - miasto zdecydowanie.


Wez pod uwage ,iz w niektorych przypadkach czas dojazdu ze wsi do wiekszosci punktow w centrum moze byc nizszy niz mieszkajac w miescie ,.W moim konkretnym przypadku do wielu wielu punktow  w centrum dojezdzam szybciej z domu na wsi niz z domu w miescie ,gdyz poo drodze mam obwodnice i nie musze sie pchac w korki . i wole mieszkac w domu pod miastem niz w domu w miescie .Oczywiscie jezeli ktos wybudje w miejscu z dlugim dojazdem to moze miec przechlapane ,ale o tym sie mysli na etapie planowania inwestycji.Pzdr

----------


## gumis107

> śmiem twierdzić że gdyby nie koszt działki 90% osób budowałoby się w mieście i to dużym mieście (nie pisze tu o małych mieścinkach). Ja jak tylko miałbym te dodatkowe 200tys. na działkę - również wybrałbym willowe dzielnice Katowic, Warszawy, Krakowa ... nawet bym się nie zastanawiał. Ale jak sie nie ma co się lubi...


Niekoniecznie ,zreszta popatrz ile ludzi z miast wyprowadza sie w ladne okolice z bliskim dojazdem do centrum .W mojej okolicy jak podliczylem ,to na 17 okolicznych domow w 14 mieszkja mieszczuchy,raczej dobrze sytuowani ,profesor UJ , fabrykant ,prokurator  itp  i wcale nie kierowali sie motywacja materialna gdyz wiele starych rewitalizowanych domow zostalo zrobionyach za stosunkowo duze pieniadze, kilka nowowybudowanych  tylko wlasnie ladna okolica ioraz stare ciekawe budowanictwo bylo glownym powodem zakupow domu na wsi .Zeby nie bylo ze mnie nie stac ,ze  zazdroszcze  itp lub nie wiem o czym pisze  ,cwierc wieku mieszkalem wlasnie w wilowej dzielnicy  jednym z drozszych domow w mojej wsi(Krakow) ,ale  juz ponad 20 lat temu kupilem dom na wsi ,bo z pewnych wzgledow mi to odpowiadalo   niz mieszkanie w miescie ,a za 200 tys to mozna kupic 1 ar w dzielnicy willowej .Pzdr

----------


## adamuss

Jak zwykle każdy chwali swoje (nieobiektywnie).
Co z tego, że zamieszkacie na wsi, jak i tak całe dnie będziecie spędzać w mieście (praca, szkoła, zakupy, lekarz, kultura i sztuka, rodzice, znajomi, biura, urzędy)?
Co z tego, że jest las i studnia, skoro są też muchy, zapachy, alkohol powszechny, pleban, brak światła, brak zasięgu, brak wody i gazu, brak sklepów, apteki, dziwne obyczaje i coś, czego nie znoszę - stosunek do zwierząt. Gdzie się mają bawić moje dzieci? Z kim? W co? W rzeźnię?
Albo mówmy o faktach, albo o marzeniach. A te moim skromnym zdaniem są znacznie inne, niż rzeczywistość.
I jeszcze dojazdy: znajomi z pracy mieszkający poza miastem to masakra jakaś, szczególnie zimą. To fakt - ale są pewnie wyjątki (patrz posty wyżej).
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gumis107

adamuss , po prostu wiele gmin w okolicach wiekszych miast ostanimi czasy stalo sie sypialniami  dla mieszczuchow,oczywiscie mam na mysli te z szybkim czasem dojazdu.Owszem kupe ludzi sie przejechlo ,bo kupowali dzialki pare lat wczesniej tzn przed bumem budowlanym.Sprawdzali czas dojazdu itp ,ale nie wzieli pod uwage ,iz  w zwiazku ze zwiekszonym ruchem czas dojazdu gdy pobuduje sie wiecej domow zwiekszy sie drastycznie (szczegolnie w godinach rannych gdy wszyscy jada hurtem do pracy),powstna nowe skrzyzownia ,korki itp i teraz najchetniej by te domy sprzedali tylko czesto nie moga ,bo  kredyt przekracza wartosc rynkowa nieruchmosci  i czesto konczy sie to tak jak w tym artykule http://facet.onet.pl/a-mialo-byc-tak-pieknie/mjvhr  .Ogolnie jezeli czas dojazdu do pracy wynosi okolo godziny  i  trzeba codziennnie dojechac do niej to kupno takiego domu nie ma sensu ,gdyz same koszta wliczajac w to czas stracony na dojazdy w ktorym moglibysmy zarabiac  wynosi  tle ,iz  juz po kilku latach przekracza "oszczednosci" wynikajace z tanszego zakupu domu lub dzialki  niz w centrum ,a po kilku ,kilkunastu latach moze doprowadzic ich wlascieli do bankructwa .Owszem sa gminy gdzie czas sie zatrzymal  ,ale nie dotyczy to w weikszosci gmin podmiejskich ,np; w mojej wsi zamieszklaej przez kilaset osob prakktycznie nie ma zadnego rolnika ,przynajmniej takiego co sie z pracy na roli utrzymuje ,wiec i zwierzat gospodarskich praktycznie zero,z wyjatkiem stadniny  koni z ktorej czesto znajomi do mnie wpadaja .Wsie dzileli sie wlasciwie na "wsie zwykle" i "rekreacyjne " , ale to juz zalezy od dostepnosci pieknych okolicznosci przyrody i  zanim kupilem dom to wlasnie jezdzilem w tamta okolice  nad jeziorka grzyby itp ,a pomysl kupienia domu w tamtej konkretnej okolicy narodzil sie pozniej  .Po prostu wies wsi nierowna ,a nawet w tej samej wsi sa rozne miejsca ,mozna miec dom przy remizie ,gdzie przez caly wekeend slychac umpa umpa ,i  za sasiada chlopa kotry polewa gnojem pole tak ,ze nos urywa ,a mozna mieszkac doslownie kilkaset metrow dalej przy lesie ,jeziorku gdzie sarny jedza z reki i jest to ta sama wies . A swoja droga nie ma jednoznaczej odpowiedzi gdzie lepiej mieszkac.Lata temu majac kilka sklepow  mialem tak malo czasu ,ze neiraz spalem w swoim sklepie lub aucie kempingowym ,bo szkoda mi bylo czasu na dojazd do domu ,dltego wolalem wynajac mieszkanie tuz przy sklepie ,ale czasy sie zmieniaja , dzis zarabiam glownie w sieci,w centrum praktycznie jestesmy raz dwa razy w tygodniu ,mam pomysl na zarabainie  na wsi bez koniecznosci wyjazdow do miasta  ,wiec i piorytety sie zmienily i wolalbym sie wyprowadzic na wies,ale jak zwykle diabel tkwi w strzegolach  i ile osob tyle zdan ktore zreszta roznie zmieniaja sie z czasem co widac po ilosci domow "budowanych dla siebie na lata"  wystawionych na sprzedaz  .Pzdr

----------


## Scarlet

> kredyt przekracza wartosc rynkowa nieruchmosci  i czesto konczy sie to tak jak w tym artykule http://facet.onet.pl/a-mialo-byc-tak-pieknie/mjvhr  .Pzdr


W tym artykule nie było informacji że kredyt przewyższa wartość domu i nie wszystkie problemy wynikały z posiadania kredytu. Jest za to informacja że przy budowie domu nie oszczędzali, ( wręcz przeciwnie  ) oraz o problemach wynikających z  .... mieszkania na wsi. Nie można wszystkich kredyciarzy wrzucić do jednego worka. My kilka lat temu wzięliśmy 200 tys kredytu na mały stary dom, rata ok.1200-1400 zł. Za te same pieniądze kupiłabym mieszkanie w naszym mieście, ale również na kredyt, bo niestety gotówki nie mieliśmy. I teraz pojawia się pytanie - czy dobrze zrobiłam biorąc kredyt na 30 lat czy lepiej całe życie płacić komuś na wynajem - pieniądze takie same jak rata kredytu ? Bo gdzies mieszkać musimy a niestety nigdy nikt nie pomagał nam finansowo i nie zapowiada się że kiedykolwiek dostaniemy w spadku dom czy mieszkanie. Teraz nasza sytuacja finansowa wygląda o wiele lepiej niż kiedyś i niedługo ( pomimo spłacania kredytu hipotecznego ) skończymy zbierać pieniądze na działkę a potem powoli wybudujemy nowy dom, tym razem bez kredytu, ale nie będę krytykować ludzi, którzy decydują się na kredyt bo czasami po prostu nie ma innej możliwości żeby mieć swój własny kąt. Trzeba tylko rozsądnie podejść do tematu i nie wybierać najdroższych domów czy mieszkań, tylko dlatego że bank daje nam więcej niż potrzebujemy.

----------


## zante

Kilka osób wymieniających tu poglądy robi wrażenie jakby budowali dom na góra 10-12 lat i uwielbiają patrzeć jak dzieci radośnie baraszkują w ogródku albo szaleją na saneczkach. Dzieci dorastają i zaczyna się koszmar dowożenia na zajęcia, na rozrywki, a potem odbierania nocą, bo już nie ma autobusu, bo z autobusu droga niebezpieczna itp. Z czasem zaczynamy chorować, zaczyna się problem z dostępem do lekarza, do badań itp
No i bardzo ubożeje życie towarzyskie, jeśli grono przyjaciół zostaje w mieście. Początkowo superowo, bo chętnie przyjeżdżają na grilla. Ale to szybko się kończy, bo piwka już nawet, przynajmniej kierowca, wypić nie może. Zakupy większe, niby nie problem, można podjechać jak się ma samochód do marketu w mieście, ale one już nie są tanie, bo trzeba dodać cenę paliwa. Wymiana opon-co za problem? W obie strony do miasta i już są. Siedziba banku? To samo. A wbicie się spod miasta do miasta  do pracy w godzinach szczytu? To tylko nieliczne utrudnienia, do których dodajcie sobie, że w naszym klimacie kilka miesięcy to zima, śnieg, śliskie drogi i roztopy. 
Mieszkam od 6 lat w małym miasteczku, 30 km od Poznania. Wszystko mogę kupić na miejscu, a i lasy i jezioro pod nosem. Ale... gdy się wprowadzaliśmy dzieci były w szkole średniej i na studiach. Co z tego, że były autobusy PKS skoro jeżdżą tylko do 22-giej? A w weekend 3 razy na dzień? Skończyło się na dodatkowym koszcie pt samochód dla syna (córka w międzyczasie wyszła za mąż i mieszka w Poznaniu). Kupno+utrzymanie auta mało nie jest. Gdy nam auto nawali jesteśmy uwięzieni. 
Nikogo nie namawiam: zostań w mieście albo uciekaj na sielską wieś. Tylko decydując się na wieś nie myślcie tylko o dziś, tu i teraz. Myślcie o zimie, o tym co za 5-10-15 lat.

----------


## KK2012

Dlaczego widzicie tylko dwa rozwiązania - blok w mieście i domek na wsi? Znam wiele osób, które mają domy w miastach, u mnie jest to bardzo popularne. Oczywiście nie w centrum miasta, ale na jednym z osiedli. Takie rozwiązanie ociera się o idealne, bo ma się wszystkie zalety domku i likwiduje się większość jego wad np. dojazdy, odległości itd.

Osobiście mam dom na wsi i jestem z tego powodu bardzo zadowolony. Oczywiście wiąże się to również z wieloma problemami, ale jestem przekonany , że 97% blokowych (pomijam gasnące starsze osoby, którym już wszystko jedno), gdyby miało możliwość (kasa) jeszcze tego samego dnia przeniosłaby się do domku ze wszystkimi jego wadami i zaletami, bo każdy wybudowany już wie, że własna chata, własna ziemia to naprawdę fajna sprawa. A jeśli miałby to być domek w mieście to sprzedaliby jeszcze żonę do agencji i nerkę. Jest oczywiście grono osób, które nie chcą się budować i wolą mieszkać w mieście mając kupę kasy, sam znam kilka takich przypadków, ale to wyjątki wynikające z dynamicznego stylu życia, poświęceniu się pracy itd. Powyższe napisałem w odniesieniu do dziwnej hipokryzji ludzi, którzy niby czegoś nie chcieliby mieć, a jeśli poprawiłaby się ich sytuacja materialna to szybko zmieniliby zdanie. Sam znam kilka takich przypadków , których poglądy zmieniały się zależnie od punktu siedzenia.

Jeśli ktoś myśli o tym co będzie za 20-30 lat mam dla niego dobrą wiadomość. Dom zawsze można sprzedać, kupi się za to 2 mieszkania (choć w moim przypadku kupiłbym 4), nowy samochód i 15 wycieczek dla relaksu, więc nie ma się czym zamartwiać - wielu tak zrobiło. Kiedy jednak zapragniemy na starość domku to będzie problem, bo trzeba będzie sporo dopłacić i przejść przez sito budowy, a na to może nie być już możliwości finansowych i zdrowia.

----------


## pionan

mieszkałem 33 lata w mieście. Co prawda niewielkim, ale zawsze  :smile: . najpierw w pięcio, a pózniej w dziesięciotysięcznym. Rok temu przeprowadziliśmy się na wieś. Jak narazie sielanka. Córka nie ma czasu się nudzić, wiecznie ma coś do roboty. Przyszła wiosna, w domu jej nie uswiadczysz, tym bardziej, ze po sąsiedzku dwoje rówieśników. Jest świetlica wiejska, co chwile jakieś atarakcje typu mikołajki, zabawy. Przy remizie, z projektu unijnego (mamy na wsi stowarzyszenie, które prężnie działa), zostanie 1 czerwca oddany do użytku profesjonalny plac zabaw  dla dzieci. Dla troszkę większych dzieci wioskowy przedsiębiorca parający się obróbką piaskowca, wykonuje grill w formie pociągu. Lokomotywa to grill, a wagoniki to miejsca biesiadowania. Wszystko znajduje sie przy oczyszczonym i zarybionym w zeszłym roku gminnym stawie. Całość ogrodzona.
Żona do pracy ma 6km, dojeżdża samochodem. Ja pracuję jako PH, więc autko służbowe. Czy mieszkałbym w mieście, czy na wsi, ta sama jazda. 
Jeśli chodzi o kulturę, to i tak do najbliższego dużego miasta - Wrocławia, mam 120km, więc nie ma to znaczenia, czy mieszkam w 10 tys. miasteczku, czy na wsi. A wręcz przeciwnie. Na wsi chyba więcej kultury niż w takim zapyziałym miasteczku.
Do rynku w mieście mamy 3km, więc bliziutko.
Widok z sypialni na panoramę gór izerskich, czy zimą, czy latem, bezcenne  :smile: 
Do najbliższego jeziora mamy około 4km, w góry 12km, w koło pełno zamków i pałaców. Do Pragi 130km, do Berlina 240km, Drezna 120km.
Generalnie w fajnym miejscu mieszkamy i nigdy bym się nie zamienił na jakąś metropolię.

----------


## Gosiek33

tylko pozazdrościć  :big grin:

----------


## zante

KK2012-> Za 30 letni dom chcesz kupić dwa mieszkania i jeszcze coś tam?  :wink: )))))))))))))))))))))) Przejrzyj w jakimkolwiek portalu ceny starych domów! Tyle domów jest wystawionych na sprzedaż, bo takie 20-letnie na przykład domy to stara technologia i ludzie na emeryturze nie mają kasy na ich utrzymanie i remonty.

----------


## kubanski

> KK2012-> Za 30 letni dom chcesz kupić dwa mieszkania i jeszcze coś tam? )))))))))))))))))))))) Przejrzyj w jakimkolwiek portalu ceny starych domów! Tyle domów jest wystawionych na sprzedaż, bo takie 20-letnie na przykład domy to stara technologia i ludzie na emeryturze nie mają kasy na ich utrzymanie i remonty.


Spójrz na ceny domów w dobrych dzielnicach w metropoliach a o takiej KK wspominał. Są bardzo wysokie pomijając wartość samej działki, której ceny dochodzą do 1000zł/m2 a nawet i więcej. Po prostu takich lokalizacji brakujea brak infrastruktury powoduje to, ze ich nie przybywa.

Podsumowując
Wytypować można 3 rodzaje wsi:
-Te blisko dużego miasta, które tworzą aglomerację a z wsią rolniczą wiele wspólnego nie mają.
-Te w większej odległości od dużego miasta, często słabo skomunikowane ale w bliskiej odległości małego miasteczka.
-Te które nawet od małego miasteczka dzieli spory dystans.
Preferencję lokacji są zależne przede wszystkim od $ oraz od charakteru pracy jaki wykonujemy.
Nie mając środków finansowych na zakup działki w mieście uciekamy poza jego granice / kupujemy działkę na prestiżowej wsi ze względu na jej walory / dostajemy działkę na wsi od rodziny / charakter pracy pozwala nam na dobrowolny wybór wsi.

Dodam do tego, że często wraz z wizją zakupu tańszej działki (czyt. dalej od miasta, gorzej skomunikowaną etc.) idzie wizja budowy większego domu. (Ograniczony budżet na całościową inwestycję).

Od siebie powiem tym wybierającym wieś, aby nie wypowiadali się za dzieci, bo 8 czy 10 letnie dziecko dostrzeże zalety wsi (wolność, przestrzeń...). Natomiast 16 czy 17 latek nie będzie pragnął niczego innego jak życia towarzyskiego i rozrywek, którego na wsi nie zazna. Bo ile tam znajomych? Garstka albo wyjechali do miasta...I często jest uwiązany dopóki prawa jazdy nie zrobi on albo jego kumple. Bo nawet na głupia dyskotekę nie pójdzie na pieszo. A widać to w momencie jak wyrwą się do miasta na studia i docenią możliwości.


Więc grunt to znaleźć złoty środek, który każdy powinien rozważyć indywidualnie.
Ja jeżeli stanąłbym przed takim wyborem wybrałbym lepszą lokalizację kosztem wydatku na dom, przy założeniu ograniczonego budżetu.

----------


## desmear

> Zakupy większe, niby nie problem, można podjechać jak się ma samochód do marketu w mieście, ale one już nie są tanie, bo trzeba dodać cenę paliwa. Wymiana opon-co za problem? W obie strony do miasta i już są. Siedziba banku? To samo. A wbicie się spod miasta do miasta  do pracy w godzinach szczytu?.


zapominasz, że ostatnio przez unijne fundusze to w małych miasteczkach możesz mieć więcej i lepiej niż w dużych miastach. Pojawiają się kompleksy basenowe, boiska, place zabaw. Banki w małych mieścinach też są. W moim mam 3 punkty zajmujące się oponami, gdzie mogę je kupić i wymienić taniej niż w pobliskim dużym mieście (bo prowizje mają mniejsze).

----------


## zante

Desmear-> jedne miasteczka się rozwijają, inne nie. Oddziały banków u mnie też są - dwóch i albo przenosisz konto, co często nie jest opłacalne albo jeździsz do miasta, bo jak są dwa to już trzeci nie zaryzykuje otwarcia. Można by tak wymieniać i wyliczać. Nie zmienia to faktu, że podejmując decyzję o mieszkaniu w małym miasteczku czy wsi trzeba rozważać przyszłość i brać pod uwagę, że domu nie stawia się na najbliższe 5 lat

----------


## firewall

Tytułowy problem rozwiązałem u siebie. Buduję się w mieście ( trochę większe od Tomaszowa i jeszcze brzydsze), ale tak naprawdę na wsi( z wyglądu i infrastruktury). Mam pętlę autobusową 250 m od działki. Dogodny zjazd z- i na obwodnicę (250-300m). A poza tym, to szczera wiocha. Kawałek dalej małe powiatowe miasteczko. Dookoła laski, a w pobliżu duża woda. Do sklepu miejscowego to rowerek, a na tygodniowe zakupy to i tak bez auta nie da rady. Obecnie mieszkam prawie w centrum miasta - tak 300m od rynku, ale tygodniowe zakupy to też jazda autem.
Dostęp do kultury mam pełny w promieniu 45 minut jazdy samochodem ( od Gliwic po Kraków ). 
Mnie to odpowiada.

----------


## namira

Wieś wsi nierówna - kubanski trafnie wytypował trzy rodzaje wsi.
W posiadaniu domu najważniejsze są również trzy rzeczy : położenie,położenie,położenie.

----------


## pablomoc

Ja to widzę tak: Miasto ma więcej plusów ale nie ma tego jednego który bierze górę nad resztą: cisza i spokój. Przychodzicie z pracy o 16 i co robicie w mieście ? siedzicie w domu i gnijecie  :smile:  wieś ma ten plus że wracasz z pracy, wskakujesz do basenu, rozpalasz grilla i relaks. Mieszkałem w bloku teraz mieszkam na wsi i mam porównanie.

----------


## Scarlet

> Ja to widzę tak: Miasto ma więcej plusów ale nie ma tego jednego który bierze górę nad resztą: cisza i spokój. Przychodzicie z pracy o 16 i co robicie w mieście ? siedzicie w domu i gnijecie  wieś ma ten plus że wracasz z pracy, wskakujesz do basenu, rozpalasz grilla i relaks. Mieszkałem w bloku teraz mieszkam na wsi i mam porównanie.


Pytanie nie brzmiało " Gdzie lepiej mieszkać - w bloku czy w domu ". W mieście też można rozpalać grilla i nie gnić w domu.

----------


## compi

Takich tematów było już kilka i zawsze pojawia się podobna konkluzja. Podstawowe pytania to wiek i ilość dzieci, km dojazdowe do szkół i pracy oraz jakość dróg dojazdowych. Można mieszkać w mieście, a i to nie pomoże gdy błoto po kolana, a można na wsi z asfaltem pod bramą i wylotówką na wielopasmową drogę. Reszta to czysta kalkulacja finansowa pomiędzy różnicą ceny w zakupie działki z dobrym otoczeniem. Bo zakładam, że ta na wsi nie ma obok tuczarni drobiu, chlewni lub w perspektywie zakładów uboju rytualnego tylko chociaż kawałek lasu, rzekę, zalew lub jezioro. 
Mieszkamy 20km od centrum miasta i dojazd w szczycie zajmuje nam 25-35 minut w zależności od koloru światełek po drodze. Odległość niewielka, ale koszty dojazdu w skali roku spore. Za to po pracy cisza i komfort, który w mieście kosztowałby majątek i był nieosiągalny finansowo. Jest jeszcze trochę minusów i plusów, ale główna sprawa to podstawy o których już pisałem. Nie można się skazywać na posiadanie domu w pięknej okolicy i roli kierowcy swoich dzieci przez najbliższe 10 lat (conajmniej).

----------


## KK2012

> KK2012-> Za 30 letni dom chcesz kupić dwa mieszkania i jeszcze coś tam? )))))))))))))))))))))) Przejrzyj w jakimkolwiek portalu ceny starych domów! Tyle domów jest wystawionych na sprzedaż, bo takie 20-letnie na przykład domy to stara technologia i ludzie na emeryturze nie mają kasy na ich utrzymanie i remonty.


O czym ty piszesz człowieku. Dom to nie jest samochód, który po 15 latach oddaje się w dobre ręce, bo jego wartość jest zbliżona do ceny złomu. Spójrz na domy jeszcze od Hitlera, blisko 100-letnie, wyremontowane potrafią kosztować tyle co nowoczesny dom, a takie do remontu jakich pełno na wsi (zakładając, że się nie rozpadają) tyle co 2 mieszkania, a ludzie i tak je kupują.

Mowa tutaj o bardzo starych budynkach, a takie raczej będą sprzedawały nasze dzieci. Tymczasem np. popularne 30-letnie klocki z PRLu u mnie kosztują ~0,5 mln zł kiedy używane mieszkanie 3-pokojowe ~65 m2 w dobrej lokalizacji to wydatek rzędu 150-180 tys. zł, a nowe niewiele droższe.

----------


## gahan

Temat był już wałkowany wielokrotnie ...

Ale błagam, nie demonizujcie życia na wsi - dziwne zwyczaje,smród z gnojówki, zero kultury, dyskoteka w remizie, długie dojazdy w błocie i może jeszcze chłop w gumofilcach za pługiem ...  No może gdzieś tak jest, nie wiem, nie widziałam ...

Mieszkam na wsi; owszem mamy problem  z komunikacją miejską, ale mamy samochody; w zasięgu  15 min samochodem kilka basenów, Domy Kultury z mnóstwem zajęć, kina, szkoły, szkółka jezdziecka  itd. Na miejscu we wsi świetnie zaopatrzone sklepy, dwie przychodnie,  szkoła i biblioteka - wszędzie blisko, spokojnie, ludzie z widzenia się znają ( wieś 2 tys. ludzi).
Owszem, trzeba trochę organizacji i logistyki,żeby  zadbać o zajęcia dzieci, pracę, dom i ogród.  Wypady nastolatków do kina czy na imprezy też da się zorganizować, chociaż pewnie tyle nie imprezują co młodzież w mieście. Za to więcej się ruszają, rower w codziennym użytku i oczywiście pomagają w pracach wokół domu. Ale  przynajmniej mój nastoletni syn wie jak się trzyma łopatę  :wink: ,  przycina deskę i  zdaje sobie sprawę  ile wszystko wymaga pracy i wysiłku. 

A kultura? Odwiedzamy regularnie kino, wszyscy sporo czytamy, chodzimy na koncerty. Nie widzimy tu żadnych przeszkód.  

Ale ... bądźmy szczerzy - ilu mieszkańców miasta korzysta w pełni z dobrodziejstw kultury którą mają "za płotem", w zasięgu ręki? 

Zszokowana słucham audycji w radio gdzie pewna socjolog przedstawiała raport na temat młodzieży nastoletniej  z  Nowej Huty  z Krakowa  -  spora część z nich ( nie pamiętam %) NIGDY nie była na rynku w Krakowie i NIE WIE gdzie leży Kościół Mariacki. 

Dlatego nie należy generalizować - zacofanie to nie tylko na wsi można znaleźć ...

Dla mnie chyba najważniejszym kryterium przy wyborze domu w mieście czy poza nim byłoby miejsce pracy i dojazd. Ciężko i finansowo, i czasowo pokonywać wielkie odległości między pracą a domem. Chociaż  niestety wielu z nas nie ma innego wyboru - niestety nie da się tak łatwo wraz ze zmianą pracy zmieniać miejsce zamieszkania.

----------


## Propin

Najlepiej mieszkać pod miastem. jak chcecie mieć spokój, jest spokój. Do miasta też jest niedaleko, także zawsze można szybko podjechać na zakupy, czy też w innym celu. Nie można pozbawiać się bliskości natury, ale z drugiej strony nie można uciekać na odludzie.

Moje marzenie to mieć taki dom na wsi.

----------


## B-tomek

Jedna z zalet wsi nad miastem. Gdy ostatnio wiosną sypnęło  śniegiem, dzieciaki pod blokiem zaczęły lepić bałwana. Było fajnie dopóki nie dotarły do warstwy starego śniegu osranego przez psy. Trochę jeszcze potoczyły tę  śnieżną kulę, lecz później sobie odpuściły. A ta nakrapiana psimi kupami śnieżna kula stała, stała i dopiero niedawno się rozpuściła. I została po niej tylko wielka kupa psich kup. 
Tylko wieś, a najlepiej małe wiejskie miasteczko ze szkołą, gimnazjum i całą infrastrukturą.Te wsie i małe miasteczka są po prostu czystsze. Czasem zimą po wybierałem się samochodem na wieś tylko po to aby zobaczyć jak wygląda biały śnieg.

----------


## firewall

> Ale ... bądźmy szczerzy - ilu mieszkańców miasta korzysta w pełni z dobrodziejstw kultury którą mają "za płotem", w zasięgu ręki? 
> 
> Zszokowana słucham audycji w radio gdzie pewna socjolog przedstawiała raport na temat młodzieży nastoletniej  z  Nowej Huty  z Krakowa  -  spora część z nich ( nie pamiętam %) NIGDY nie była na rynku w Krakowie i NIE WIE gdzie leży Kościół Mariacki. 
> 
> .

----------


## gahan

> 


taaa ...  spotkanie z kulturą ... ludową

----------


## B-tomek

Dwóch z przodu sygnalizuje problem z nieleczoną przepukliną (dokąd im zwisa), a ten u góry chwali się ile razy może PALUSZKAMI !!!!

----------


## KK2012

Fajne chłopaki, co wy od nich chcecie? Przynajmniej za granicą od razu nas rozpoznają.

Wracając do domu. Nikt tego nie napisał, ale jako forumowy bezkompromisowy aspołecznik podrażnię niektórych i dopiszę, że dla wielu dom to również symbol ich statusu, przewagi nad innymi, wyleczenie kompleksów. O tym się nie mówi, ale nie jest to jakieś niszowe zjawisko, lecz zwykła mentalność ludzka.

----------


## gumis107

KK2012 dokladnie,a w najwiekszym stopniu dotyczy to hipoteciarzy,Wystarczy poczytac ich posty z przed paru lat .Napinali sie jak pawie  ,az milo bylo patrzac ,epatowali  wielkoscia kredytu we frankach oraz wartoscia swoich nieruchmosci ktore to mialy nieustannie rosnac ,ostanio troche przycichli ,bo sie ludzie smieja  z ich glupoty   :Smile: .Dla blokersow wystarczy osiedle zamkniete zeby odczuc poprawe statusu spolecznego(przynajmniej w ich wlasnym mniemaniu  :Smile:  ) ,a naprawde duzo ludzi buduje domy  na ktore czesto ich nie stac po to tylko zeby sasiedzi ,rodzina zobaczyla ,ze ich "stac',nie wazne ze na kilkudziesiecio letnia kreche ,wazne ze sasiad zazdrosci :Smile:

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

> KK2012 dokladnie,a w najwiekszym stopniu dotyczy to hipoteciarzy,Wystarczy poczytac ich posty z przed paru lat .Napinali sie jak pawie  ,az milo bylo patrzac ,epatowali  wielkoscia kredytu we frankach oraz wartoscia swoich nieruchmosci ktore to mialy nieustannie rosnac ,ostanio troche przycichli ,bo sie ludzie smieja  z ich glupoty  .


Nie rozumie takich postów. Dlaczego z taka pogarda wypowiadasz się o ludziach którzy budują za kredyt? leczysz w ten sposób jakieś swoje frustracje?
Ja osobiście nie buduje na kredyt ale wcale przez to nie czuję się lepszy od tych którzy tak budowali czy budują. Dziwie się natomiast ludziom którzy wynajmują  mieszkania czy domy z miesięcznym czynszem często wyższym niż rata kredytu na zakup czy budowę domu/mieszkania, natomiast nie krytykuje ich, a tym bardziej nie wyśmiewam. 
Co do franka to znam takie osoby co brały kredy przy stawce z franka ok 2,8 a spłacili go przy kursie ok 2,0 i zrobili interes życia, czy z takich tez się wyśmiewasz? Przy kredytach walutowych zawsze jest ryzyko i tak jak w tej chwili kurs np. franka jest wysoki (od dłuższego czasu systematycznie acz powoli spada) za chwile sytuacja może się całkowicie zmienić. Tym bardziej, że zazwyczaj kredyty hipoteczne bierze się dłuższy okres czasu i ocienić to czy ktoś zrobił dobry czy zły interes będzie można dopiero po spłacie takiego kredytu.

----------


## gumis107

Poczytaj pelne jadu i przekonania o wlasnej niemylnosci pelne pychy teksty frankowcow  z przed paru lat to sie dowiesz.. Ich naiwne przekonanie ,ze wszyskie rozumy pzojadali ,ze ktos nie mjaacy kredytu we franku i niekupujacy przewartosciowanych nieruchmosci jest ciezkim frajerem itp Pamietam 5 lat temu jak pytalem sie jednego z nich czy nie szkoda mu placic 3 razy wiecej za drzwi niz kosztowaly 2 lata wczesniej, na co wydal z pogarda wargi wyglosil  godna przyglupa mowe :"a ja to mam gdzies ,bo i tak dom beda mial za darmo ,bo mam kredyt we franku " .To wlasnie frankowcy i ich chec zysku  wywindowali ceny nieruchmosci ,materialow , robocizny do chorych rozmiarow ,a teraz musza wypic piwo ktore sami nawazyli, i Przecietny frankowiec powtarzal jak mantre :" na nieruchmosciach sie nigdy nie traci ,beda rosly do 2012 roku ,a zlotowka ,bedzie sie wiecznei umacniac' i zadne ,ale to zadne racjonalne argumenty , akonomiczne ,demograficzne itp do niech niedocieraly.Wiekszosc frankowcow wziela kreche we franku wtedy gdy frank stal najnizej ,co bylo ekonomicznym kretynstwem ,do tego kupujac przewartosciowane nieruchmosci o ktorych z gory bylo wiadomo ,ze musza spasc w dol.A wzgledem franka nic sie nie zmieni  ,frank bedzie rosl ,bo tak sie akurat sklada ,ze frank podlega cieglej i nieustannej aprecjacji od kilkudzisieciu lat ,przykladowo 40 lat temu 1 frank kosztowal 1/5 grosza  ,zas stosunek do wynosil wtedy 5:1 ,jeszcze 5 lat temu wynosil ok 1;1 dzis juz 0.8ch.f /$.Ryzyko kursowe owszem istnieje ,ale ryzykujac kredyt w walucie obcej kredytobiorac liczy na to ,iz kurs sie zmieni na korzystny dla niego ,a w przypadku lemingow z gorki nie  bylko mozliwosci aby zyskali na roznicy kursowej .Swoja droga banki genialnie ich ubraly w kredyty ,gdyz bankowcy doskonale wiedzile ,iz pln umocnil sie chwilowo i zwiazane to bylo z naszym wejsciem do Uni,ale oczywisci e farnkowcy wiedzili lepiej niz ekonomisci.Co zas sie tyczy roznic pomiedzy wynajmem ,a splata raty to biorac pod uwage warunki krancowe ,czyli zakup duzego domu w kredycie we franku w 2008 roku ,dzis za sam roznice pomiedzy czynszem ,a splata raty ,biorac pod uwage % skladany mozna taka nieruchmosc  kupic za zaoszczedzone pieniadze juz po 1/6-1/8 okresu kredytowania,zas calkowity koszt splaty kredytu juz dzis przy kursie ok 3.4 bedzie KILKADZIESIAT !! razy wyzszy od aktualnej  rynkowej ceny nieruchmosci .Dlatego tez pojawia sie coraz wiecej ogloszen z cyklu"oddam mieszkanie splacane 5-6 lat za splate reszty dlugu we franku" ale nikt ich nie wezmie ,bo wplywy z cyznszu sa kilkukrotnie nizsze  od raty kredytu ,zas suma zaciagnieta na jego zakup wynosi we frankach tle ile dana nieruchmosc jest warta w zlotowkach.Owszem kredyt w walutach obcych mozna brac ,ale trzeba myslec ,a nie ulagac modzie i namowa milego pana w banku ktory ma swoj interes w ilosci odlowionych jelonkow.Pzdr

----------


## dwiemuchy

Kilkadziesiąt razy? A co do kredytu - jedno to budowanie się na pokaz i "zastaw się, a postaw się"  - a drugie to dziubanie się z budową przez pół życia - niedaleko mnie obserwowałem nadbudowę; zaczęli chyba dwa lata przede mną, ja zbudowałem dom i od roku mieszkam - a oni powoli robią wykończeniówkę. 

Ja akurat reprezentuję "wieś podmiejską" - z mojej strony dojazd w większość miejsc Krakowa samochodem zajmuje maksymalnie 30 minut (dla odmiany przebijanie się z rana przez Wisłę z sypialni takich jak Ruczaj czy Kurdwanów to stanie w korkach). Mieszkam akurat w "stolicy" gminy - więc tu dostęp do wszelakiej infrastruktury jest ułatwiony, w porównaniu z Krakowem duuużo krótsze są też różne procedury - choćby wpis do KW który sąd powiatowy robi w jeden dzień - a krakowski w kilka miesięcy! Ale rozmawiając np. w przedszkolu niektórzy mieszkający w ościennych miejscowościach dają sobie kilka lat na powrót do miasta - w przypadku wsi o kilkusetosobowej populacji siłą rzeczy niewiele tej infrastruktury będzie.

----------


## Scarlet

> Nie rozumie takich postów. Dlaczego z taka pogarda wypowiadasz się o ludziach którzy budują za kredyt? leczysz w ten sposób jakieś swoje frustracje?
> Ja osobiście nie buduje na kredyt ale wcale przez to nie czuję się lepszy od tych którzy tak budowali czy budują. Dziwie się natomiast ludziom którzy wynajmują  mieszkania czy domy z miesięcznym czynszem często wyższym niż rata kredytu na zakup czy budowę domu/mieszkania, natomiast nie krytykuje ich, a tym bardziej nie wyśmiewam. 
> Co do franka to znam takie osoby co brały kredy przy stawce z franka ok 2,8 a spłacili go przy kursie ok 2,0 i zrobili interes życia, czy z takich tez się wyśmiewasz? Przy kredytach walutowych zawsze jest ryzyko i tak jak w tej chwili kurs np. franka jest wysoki (od dłuższego czasu systematycznie acz powoli spada) za chwile sytuacja może się całkowicie zmienić. Tym bardziej, że zazwyczaj kredyty hipoteczne bierze się dłuższy okres czasu i ocienić to czy ktoś zrobił dobry czy zły interes będzie można dopiero po spłacie takiego kredytu.


Dokładnie o to samo chciałam zapytać. Brałam kredyt na dom i wcale nie wybrałam najdroższego którym mogłabym poszpanować wśród rodziny, sąsiadów czy znajomych a wręcz przeciwnie - kupiliśmy mały dom do remontu. Na mój post kolega Gumis107 nie odpowiedział a szkoda bo jestem przykładem na to że czasami kredyt jest jedynym wyjściem żeby mieć swoje własne 4 kąty a nie płacić całe życie za wynajem. Zgadzam się tylko z tym że głupotą jest budowanie domu na który nas zwyczajnie nie stać, ale to tyczy się zarówno ludzi budujących na kredyt jak i tych którzy mają odłożoną gotówkę. 
Nie rozumiem dlaczego Gumis107 tak bardzo nienawidzi " frankowców ", mnie nie  interesuje ile ktoś wziął kredytu a ile musi spłacić. W życiu nie słyszałam żeby ktoś twierdził że nie posiadanie kredytu we frankach to frajerstwo. Współczuję znajomych /sąsiadów którzy twierdzą że dom będą mieli za darmo, bo mają kredyt we frankach" . Skąd ty Gumis bierzesz takich znajomych ?  :smile:

----------


## gumis107

tak ,w krancowych przypadkach kilkadzisiat razy. Cena 1.m.kw domu/mieszkania w 2008 roku oscylowala w okolicach 4-5 tys.chf, dzis duzo czesto nowowybudowanych domow,sczegolnie pod miastem  mozna kupic ponizej kosztow budowy czyli <2000zl/m.kw co daje nam ok 500ch.f czyli na dzien dobry kupujsz liczac do ceny we frankach za 1/10 ,dolicz obowiazkowe w wielu przypadkach ubezpeiczenie kredytu ,oprocentowanie ,aneksy itp wynikajace z niepelnego zabezpieczenia kredytu i wychodzi ,ze calkowity koszt splaty kredytu juz dzis wyniesie 20-30 razy wiecej niz dzis dana nieruchmosc jest warta .A wracajac do meritum ,sam mam dom pod miastem i czas dojazdu jest krotszy niz z wielu osiedli w Krakowie , osobiscie dla mnie wazny jest czas dojazdu do obwodnicy ,bo stantad moga ominac wszystkie zakorkowane skrzyzowania.Pzdr

----------


## compi

Tylko jeszcze spytam, co ten kredytowy wywód ma wspólnego z tytułem wątku? Chyba że stwierdzisz , że frankowcom lepiej jest w tej nędzy na wsi niż w mieście. Wtedy zrozumiem. Ocenianie kogoś kto wziął kredyt na hipotekę nie znając powodów tego kroku niedobrze świadczy o oceniającym. Przy ostatnich wyliczeniach wielu z kredytobiorców we frankach nadal wyliczało, że im się to opłaca, pomimo zwyżki kursu tej waluty. Złotówka dopiero ostatnio zaistniała i widać to na obniżce rat. Do niedawna cały czas wolno rosła. Aha, mamy kredyt, właściwie pożyczkę hipoteczną, ale na wykończenie. Sądzisz że warto w wybudowanym domu ciułać przez lata na kuchnię, szafy, drzwi itp. elementy wykończenia, mieszkając byle jak czy w ogóle nie warto było się budować? Masz tabliczkę na ogrodzeniu, że nie budujesz na kredyt? Przestań uogólniać i poczytaj w jakim sektorze pożyczek jest najmniej niespłaconych kredytów. Podpowiem Ci, że są to właśnie hipoteki.

----------


## gumis107

Scarlet , to nie znajomy  tak mowil ,ale kilent ktoremu te drzwi wiozlem .A teksty frankowcow o frajerach  mieszkajacych za kotara o mamusi o tym ,ze kto nie wziol krechy we franku to frajer  itp bzdury sa w sieci w dyskusjach sprzed 5-6 lat .Wystarczy poczytac na tym  forum ,oj jak madrze rozni tlumaczyli ,ze majac gotowke trzeba ja inwestowac na gieldzie (w hosie!!!! kretynizm do 10 potegi) ,zas domy nalezy budowac na kredyt we franku ,bo zlotowka bedzie sie wiecznie umacniac ,a nieruchmosci beda rosly przynajmniej do 2012 roku.Kiedys przeprowadizlem symulacje i gdyby to byla prawda to dzis frank kosztowalby ok 30-40groszy ,a 1.m.kw przecietnego mieszkania kosztowalby ok 100.000zl ,czyli kosztowalby ok 300.000ch.f  :Smile:  ,co pozwala uzmyslowic jak barzdo ludzie byli naiwni wierzac a takie bzdury i kupujac nieruchmosci na kreche w najgorszej walucie dnadajacej sie do brania kredytow dlugoterminowych  , do tego przy niespotykanej w histori aprecjacji zlotego. A na hipotecizry jestem ciety ,bo musielm poczekac z remontem az skonczy sie lewarowanie cen kredytami , bo gdyby nie ich naiwnosc to nie mielibysmy gorki cenowej  :Smile:  .Po prostu w nieruchmosci sie inwestuje jak sa tanie ,a jezeli jjuz kombinujemy z ryzykiem kursowym to kreche bierzemy w walucie ktora w perspektywie wieloletniej bedzie sie umacniac ,a do frankowcow to nie docieralo i caly czas powtarzali swoje brednie  uslyszane od pana w banku Pzdr

----------


## gumis107

campi ,zgadza sie pozyczki tez sa dla ludzi ,ale kupowanie 1.m.kw mieszkania w cenie 4-5 tys ch.f i bredzenie ze to interes zycia jest glupota ,bo ciezko to inaczej nazwac ,a wlasnie wtedy wiekszosc farnkowcow normalnie  sie rzucilo na  nieruchmosci ,nie wtedy gdy byly 5 razy tansze , bo wtedy to bylo nie cool i trendy .Pzdr

----------


## pawko_

Gumis skoncz juz swoja filozofie i zaloz nowy temat jesli chcesz chcesz pisac o kredytach, poki co trollujesz.
Wybieram wies do 25 km od centrum z dobrym dojazdem bez dziur  :smile:  plus auto na gaz.

----------


## luky007

odnośnie bliskości pracy to dodam od siebie ciekawostkę: znam 3 osoby które zmieniły pracę dla położenia domu, a nie na odwrót zmieniły miejsce zamieszkania dla pracy. Bardzo podziwiam odwagę tych osób, od jednej z nich dowiedziałem się że na zachodzie jest to całkiem normalne, najpierw wybiera się gdzie się chce mieć dom, a następnie szuka tam pracy  :smile: .

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

Ja juz tylko jedno zdanie odnośnie kredytów.
gumis jeżeli ktoś jest głupi to czy wzią kredyt we frankach czy w złotówka lub go w ogóle nie brał to w dalszym ciągu jest głupi.
Co do franka i jego umacniania się w stosunku do złotówki w dalszej prespektywie to mam inne zdanie na ten temat, ale kto ma racje to ocenimy po kilku latach.
Kredyt we frankach nalezy oceniać nie tylko z prespektywy kursu ale również oprocentowania marż itd. a wtedy w wielu przypadkach po mimo wzrostu kursu w dalszym ciągu jest kredytem tańszym niż złotówkowy (pomijam skrajne przypadki). Oczywiście ,że  straci sie mocno gdyby taki kredy (20-30 letni) spłacić teraz czy go przewalutować, ale spłacająć ratkę po ratce w wielu przypadkach i tak wyjdzie się do przodu. 
eot

----------


## gumis107

lucky 007 ,ale przeciez wlasnie dom moze nam zapewniac dochody ,a nie jakas praca ,do ktorej trzeba jeszcze dojezdzac,tracic czas ,narazac sie na koszta itp .Kupujac poprzedni dom kupowalem go dokladnie z mysla ,iz bedzie przynosil mi dochod ,bo po cholere ja mam pracowac na dom skoro on moze zarabic na mnie?Udalo mi sie  i zakup domu  patrzac na ile zwiekszyl mi obroty ,praktycznie zwrocil mi sie w ciagu kilku miesiecy,nie wspomne i onnych dochodach jakie przynosil np: z wynajmu miejsca pod bilboard.Drugi dom na wsi tez kupilem z mysla ,iz perspektywicznie  bedzie zapewnial mi dochody bez wychodzenia z domu i znajac siebie tez mi to sie uda ,zreszta juz dzis , zyskuje na jego zakupie kilkanscie tys rocznie  ,wiec jak widac duzo zalezy od punku patrzenia,trzeba tylko pomyslec przed zakupem i kierowac sie racjonalizmem ,a nie emocjami ,a wiekszosc ludzi akurat robi na odwrot  .Pzdr

----------


## KK2012

> Dziwie się natomiast ludziom którzy wynajmują  mieszkania czy domy z miesięcznym czynszem często wyższym niż rata kredytu na zakup czy budowę domu/mieszkania


Przeważająca część ludzi nie wynajmuje mieszkania z wyboru, lecz przymusu, ponieważ nie są w stanie otrzymać kredytu. Piszę o Polsce, bo na zachodzie wynajem to zupełnie inna sprawa.

----------


## gumis107

kk 2012 ,nikt normalny nie bierze kredytu  w sytuacji gdy za sam roznice pomiedzy rata ,a wynajmem mozna biorac pod uwage % skladany kupic taka nieruchmosc za zaosczedzone pieniadze juz po 1/3 okresu kredytowania jak to ma dzis miejsce w Pl ,a do tego wplywy z czynszu sa czesto nizsze od stopnia inaflacji,inaczej mowiac nie pokrywaja nawet oprocentowania kredytu .Dlatego tez pojawia sie coraz wiecej ogloszen z cyklu ;Oddam mieszkanie w zamian za spłatę kredytu we franku ,tylko jak popatrzylem  na to ogloszenie ,to splata raty jest wyzsza od wplywow netto ok 3-4 razy ,strata wratosci nieruchmosci kilka razy wyzsza od wplywow z czynszu ,zas obciazenie hipoteki  bylo ok 2-3 razy wyzsze od rynkowej ceny nieruchmosci , poimo 5 letnich terminowych splat .Tylko ktos niespelna rozumu "inwestuje" w takiej sytuacji w nieruchmosci

----------


## compi

Gumiś, zdecydowanie to nie jest wątek dla Ciebie. Załóż nowy na głównej "Jak zarabiam na swoim domu bez kredytu", " Bilboard sposobem na życie" lub "Jak kupić działkę i zarabiać na reklamie" i od razu masz zapewniony następny dochód w postaci tantiem od Muratora. Ba, nawet poradnik wydasz i znowu zarobisz.  Poważnie piszę.

----------


## firewall

Jakiś czas temu opowiadali mi znajomi że koło nich jakiś facet kupił kostkę i zaczął remont. Postawił szczelny wysoki płot. A potem jak zawiesił neony i wyjaśniło im się, że obok siebie mają zamtuz ( burdel). Podobno gość kupił gdzieś niedaleko na wsi następny dom w celu rozwoju interesu i po to by klienci nie czuli się skrępowani. 
Czyżby był to nasz forumowy kolega? Ale raczej nie, bo on chyba z okolic Krakowa. Ale fakt na domu można zarabiać, nie wychodząc z niego i nawet czerpać z tego przyjemność :cool:

----------


## eniu

O! Znowu Gumiś!... :big grin: 

Nie wiem czy ktoś pisał o tym, ale mnie ostatnio chodzi po głowie, żeby wziąć kredyt (Gumiś zadecydował - franki), i do mojej Panda Rossy na wsi, dokupić jakiś apartament w Poznaniu. To jest według mnie idealne rozwiązanie. Chata tu i chata tam. Jadę na ten przykład do takiego teatru, czy nawet, tfu, opery...Kuźwa z drzemki wyrwany muszę dymać 60 km na chatę, a lata już nie te...Na lotnisko bliziutko, Multikino na miejscu, rodzina przyjedzie ( zez inny wsi - ty mniejszy ) można do Starego Browaru zaprowadzić i delektować się ich gębom rozdziawionym na oścież...Nawet góra narciarska na podorędziu!...Jak mi w mieście za smrodliwie się zrobi, czy jajka pocić się zaczną...srrrrrrrruuuu na wiochę, czyli do siebie...srrrrrrruuu to z Bogusia S - on się z Poznania pod Mosinę wyniósł...Kupa luda z Poznania w piątek na wieś pielgrzymkę robi. Ostatkiem sił ładują rowery na dachy lymuzyn i dawaj w korki na drogach wyjazdowych do leśnych ostępów. A ja myk, myk w drugie strone...luzik...droga pusta....do domku zimowego...operetki posłuchać....

Gumiś! Jakie tera procenta dają w tych beznadziejnych bankach?!

Gamonie ponoć na studia pójdą, to i za swoje będę bulił, a nie komuś nachapać się dam za pakamery dla studenciaków.

----------


## namira

nie sposób się nie usmiechnąć po przeczytaniu dwóch ostatnich postów...

----------


## gumis107

Ludziom twierdzacym ,ze dom nie ma zarabiac na jego wlasciela ,tylko na odwrot polecam poczytac troche  o stawkach czynszow w miescie(przykladowo za wynajcie 1 ara ziemi w miejscu gdzie kupilem dom 20 lat lemu placono ok polowy sredniej pensjii to w miejscu duzo gorszym niz moje )   oraz o agroturystyce i doplatach do rolnictwa.Akurat tak sie sklada ,ze i mieszkajac w miescie i mieszkajac na wsi  jezeli kupimy dom w odpowiednim miejscu ,bo miejsce jest tu najwazniejsze  to taki moze spokojnie zapenic dochod jego wlasciela i  juz kilkadzisiat metrow kw.domu moze zapewniac dochody w okolicy przecietnej pensji  .Zeby nie bylo ,iz offtopuje to przeciez jako jeden z glownych argumentow przeciw mieszkaniu na wsi wielu ludzi przedstawia dlugi czas dojazdu do pracy ,a tworzac sobie miejsce pracy w domu ten aspekt odpada.Nie wspomne ,iz w dobie internetu mozna pracowac w domu  praktycznie w kazdym punkcie na swiecie czego dowodem jest duza liczba Hindusow zatrudnionyach w amerykanskich firmach  ,ktorzy przeciez nie dojezdzaja z Indi do USA codzienie do pracy tylko wykonuja ja na swoich kompach.Fakt wiekszosc ludzi nie jest w stanie mentalosciwo tego zrozumiec ,bo zyja w swoim swiecie   ktory jest prosty jak budowa cepa i w skrocie polaga na schemacie : praca ,splata rat ,branie kredytow ,splacanie i tak do konca swiata a nawet dzien dluzej  i wielu przypadkach tylko po to aby miec wiecej lepiej i byc bardzol cool niz inni   ,ale nie wszyscy dali sie wkrecic w taki kierat , co zreszta widac na tym forum ,gdzie znajduje sie  pewna grupa osob osiagajacych gros dochodow ze swoich nieruchmosci,czesto znajdujacych sie na wsi ,ba powiem nawet wiecej na wsiach zabitych dechami ,wyprowadzjac sie kilkaset kilometrow od miasta w ktorym poprzednio mieszkali  na ktorych zarabiaja nie ruszajac czesto tylka z domu.

----------


## marchew

gumis - załóż proszę wątek: jak zarobić na własnym domu.
Bez ironii piszę. Mogą paść pomysły, które ludzi zainspirują.

----------


## eniu

A może tak zrozumie: Gumiś kurwa! Słyszysz, że do Ciebie kolo MARCHEW rozmawia?!!

----------


## KK2012

Za bardzo jeździcie po gumisiu. Chłopak ma swoje zdanie, jest przeciwny pewnym rzeczom, a forum jest po to, żeby wypisać wszystkie swoje myśli, nawet te uważane przez innych za głupie i obraźliwe (szczególnie te, które zapewne taka osoba jak gumis wstydziłaby się wypowiedzieć w realu, żeby nie dostać łatki idioty i stracić przyjaciół przez swoje bezkompromisowe poglądy itd.).

Ludzie muszą brać kredyty, rzecz w tym, żeby nie wiązać sobie pętli na szyi jak pewna para z Uwagi na TVN, która 80% swoich dochodów (nie mają dzieci, pasji, tylko praca i noc w domu) przeznacza na spłatę kredytu za wymarzony dom. Z drugiej strony każdy sobie rzepkę skrobie, na forum muratora jest wielu ludzi, którzy potrafią pracować rano, a cały wieczór budować dom własnymi rękoma przez kilka lat tracąc kawałek życia i zdrowia. Niektórzy biorą kredyty na 40-50 lat, czyli tak naprawdę wynajmują mieszkanie/dom od banku przez całe życie. Dla mnie to jest głupie i straszne zarazem, ale każdy jest inny i wypadałoby szanować decyzje innych nawet wtedy kiedy się z nimi nie zgadzamy.

Temat wątku to jednak ocena różnic pomiędzy mieszkaniem a domem, a zaczyna się pyskówka nt. idiotów kredytowych. Mieszkanie czy dom to jest wybór obwarowany możliwościami/ryzykiem itd. inwestora kredyt to niestety konieczność. Może kogoś zaskoczę,ale mam kilkoro znajomych w bankach i każdy zgodnie twierdzi, że kredyt na dłużej niż 15 lat jest obrzydliwie nieopłacalny i szalenie ryzykowny.  Co z tego jednak, gdy często nie ma innej możliwości. Możemy tutaj prowadzić teoretycznie obliczenia o wynajmach  i tworzyć alternatywną rzeczywistość, w której wszyscy pracują w domu przez internet ale życie wygląda tak, że kredyt trzeba wziąć i spłacać, do pracy jeździć, dzieci na zajęcia wozić i generalnie niczego na dłuższy okres czasu nie da się zaplanować. Grunt żeby nie porywać się na coś na co nas nie stać.

Reasumując swój dom wybudowałem, kredyt na 13 lat zaciągnąłem i jestem w siódmym niebie. Jeśli ktoś ma jakieś opory a stać go na to nawet niech się nie zastanawia.

----------


## compi

Dopiszmy jeszcze że na wsi to lepszy będzie diesel lub LPG to już w ogóle będziemy w temacie. Aha, warto jeszcze marchew sadzić, łatwo rośnie i daje jakieś tam oszczędności. To tyle samo wnosi do tematu co gumisiowe kredyty w tym wątku.

----------


## Scarlet

> Temat wątku to jednak ocena różnic pomiędzy mieszkaniem a domem, a zaczyna się pyskówka nt. idiotów kredytowych.


Według mnie temat wątku to ocena różnic pomiędzy domem w mieście a domem na wsi, nikt nie wspominał o mieszkaniu. Domy w mieście są droższe, więc wiele osób mając ograniczone fundusze wybiera życie  pod miastem, na wsi, ale niekoniecznie czuje ten klimat
Autor wątku chyba już podjął decyzję więc może pora zakończyć temat  ?  :smile:

----------


## pablomoc

> Pytanie nie brzmiało " Gdzie lepiej mieszkać - w bloku czy w domu ". W mieście też można rozpalać grilla i nie gnić w domu.


90% mieszkańców miast to mieszkańcy bloków i ja akurat wypowiadałem się na temat tych mieszkańców. Mieszkałem w bloku a teraz mieszkam w domu i mam porównanie. Na temat mieszkania w domu w mieście się nie wypowiadam bo nie mam doświadczeń.

----------


## bowess

Nie da się jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć, bo i wsie są różne (od trzech chałup z dojazdem drogą gruntową, po wsie gminne ze wszystkim, co się potrzebuje/chce mieć w pobliżu) i miasta (od takich niczym się nie różniących od dużej wsi po wielkie miasta, przy czym w dużych i wielkich miastach też są lokalizacje z dala od centrum i z drogami gruntowymi). Trzeba sobie po prostu na konkretnym przykładzie przemyśleć, dokąd planujemy chodzić, dokąd jeździć, ile to kilometrów, ile czasu to zajmie, jaki będzie koszt dojazdów. No i plusy też - gdzie spokojniej, gdzie ładniej, gdzie sąsiedztwo nam bardziej odpowiada.

Po nastu latach mieszkania we Wrocławiu mieszkam obecnie w miasteczku małym, ale wszystko, co potrzebne jest. Nawet kultury i sportu całkiem sporo.  :wink: 
Dla mnie wszystko w zasięgu pieszym, bo na drugi koniec miasteczka jest może ze 3km, a większość obiektów do 1km od domu. Widzę jednak, że większość sąsiadów z osiedla porusza się głównie samochodami. Dzieci do przedszkola i podstawówki są wożone (800m), do sklepu nawet po parę drobiazgów też autem, bo szybciej. 
A jak to jest u Was? Czy zwracając uwagę na bliskie położenie sklepu, przychodni, szkoły do działki, na której stanie albo już stoi Wasz dom, myśleliście o tym, że będziecie chodzić do sklepu, dzieci będą chodzić do szkoły, czy raczej sprowadza się to do tego, że będzie blisko podjechać?

----------


## KK2012

> Według mnie temat wątku to ocena różnic pomiędzy domem w mieście a domem na wsi, nikt nie wspominał o mieszkaniu. Domy w mieście są droższe, więc wiele osób mając ograniczone fundusze wybiera życie  pod miastem, na wsi, ale niekoniecznie czuje ten klimat
> Autor wątku chyba już podjął decyzję więc może pora zakończyć temat  ?


Twoja interpretacja jest bardzo ciekawa, ale jednak autorowi wątku chodziło raczej o mieszkanie w bloku i dom na wsi. Możemy dojść do absurdu i rozprawiać nad blokiem na wsi (są takie), ale myślę że to nie o to chodzi. Dom w mieście jest rozwiązaniem na pewno bezdyskusyjnie najlepszym, ale bardzo drogim. Oczywiście nie piszę tutaj o jakimś szeregowcu czy rozpadającym się klockiem obok ruchliwych ulic upchniętym blisko centrum z działką wielkości celi, ale normalnym nowoczesnym domu ze sporą jak na warunki miejsce działką i przestrzenią. U mnie jest sporo takich domów i na pewno jest to fajne rozwiązanie, bo ma się wszystkie zalety domu oraz jednoczesnym pobytu w mieście ze wszystkimi jego udogodnieniami. Jest to jednak rozwiązanie dla wybranych i generalnie większość buduje się za miastem, a w mieście kupuje mieszkanie. Wg mnie ważne jest tylko to, żeby nie było za daleko np. 15-20 km w górę (tym bardziej ruchliwymi drogami) , bo to jednak przeszkadza, męczy, kosztuje.

Poza tym warto zauważyć to o czym wspomniała bowess,  trzeba dokładnie przeanalizować wiele rzeczy na konkretnym przypadku.

----------


## Scarlet

Witam.
Ostatnio dręczy mnie pytanie. Gdzie budować dom na wsi czy w mieście?

Pytanie zadane  w pierwszym poście  :smile:

----------


## firewall

W mieście, a jakby na wsi :cool:

----------


## eniu

Las Vegas czy Las...kownica...?  :wink:

----------


## kirk1985

POpieram Gumiasia...Madrze chlopina napisal.

----------


## Redakcja

Zbudowali piękny domek na Mazurach, daleko od miasta, od ludzi i od  drogi. Tak zaczyna się ich opowieść o życiu na wsi. Zapraszamy do  obejrzenia filmu. A co Ty sądzisz o życiu daleko od miasta? Budować się  na wsi? Masz takie doświadczenia? Prosimy o wypowiedzi.

 

*Zobacz inne filmu murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora*

----------


## Redakcja

Zbudowali piękny domek na Mazurach, daleko od miasta, od ludzi i od  drogi. Tak zaczyna się ich opowieść o życiu na wsi. Zapraszamy do  obejrzenia filmu. A co Ty sądzisz o życiu daleko od miasta? Budować się  na wsi? Masz takie doświadczenia? Prosimy o wypowiedzi.

 

*Zobacz inne filmu murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora*

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> Zbudowali piękny domek na Mazurach, daleko od miasta, od ludzi i od  drogi. Tak zaczyna się ich opowieść o życiu na wsi. Zapraszamy do  obejrzenia filmu. A co Ty sądzisz o życiu daleko od miasta? Budować się  na wsi? Masz takie doświadczenia? Prosimy o wypowiedzi.
> 
>  
> 
> *Zobacz inne filmu murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora*


My właśnie takie mieszczuchy od zawsze nagle wyprowadzone na wieś  :big grin: 
Kompletnie nieświadome życia na wsi i rzucone na bardzo głęboką wodę.
Racja, że dzisiejsza wieś to nie to co kiedyś, teraz media itp. zero rolników, albo tylko niedobitki.
Ale....
Jak ktoś zawsze mieszkał w bloku, zawsze miał jakiś ADM lub spółdzielnię mieszkaniową i nagle zostaje ze wszystkim sam - no to jest leciutki prysznic.
Jak sobie kosza nie wykupisz, to nie masz co robić ze śmieciami, jak sobie nie odśnieżysz to i nie wyjedziesz, jak dotknie cię klęska żywiołowa to jeśli nie masz życzliwych sąsiadów zostajesz sam, nikomu nie zgłosisz usterki - jak sobie naprawisz to masz.
Tak, po pierwszych chwilach szczęścia na swoim był taki zimny prysznic i szkoła życia, ale teraz po 14 latach mieszkania 20 km od miasta (od tego roku w nowo wybudowanym domku)  powiem jedno NIGDY W ŻYCIU MIESZKANIA W MIEŚCIE.
Cisza  :yes: 
Spokój  :yes: 
Przestrzeń  :yes: 
Widoki  :yes: 
Ogród  :yes: 
Psy i koty  :yes: 
Brak sąsiadów (są w takich odległościach, ze my nie przeszkadzamy im a oni nam)  :yes: 
Metraż (nieosiągalny w mieście)  :yes: 
Wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku (w granicach prawa i rozsądku oczywiście)  :yes: 
A że u nas taka wieś z rolnikami to: jajeczka, mleko, ser, warzywa, owoce, miód, zboże dla ptaszków do karmika, itp.   :yes:

----------


## tomalbuk

Najlepszym rozwiazaniem jest chyba na peryferiach miast, z dogodnym dojazdem do miejsca pracy. Kawałek ogródka przynajmniej dla mnie jest obowiazkowy.

----------


## Werra87

Czyli ideał  :smile:

----------


## Eqick

Mieszkanie w domu jest fajne, ale w bloku też jest ok. Jest ciepło, dobry dostęp do mediów jak tv, internet itd. Jest zdecydowanie taniej.

----------


## Stanowska

Pytanie powinno brzmieć: 
Gdzie lepiej mieszkać - na wsi, czy w mieście, ZAKŁADAJĄC, ŻE KOSZT DZIAŁKI JEST IDENTYCZNY!

Podejrzewam, że argumenty wyglądałyby zgoła inaczej.
Wieś oferuje "względną" ciszę i spokój, pod warunkiem, że nie trafimy na upierdliwego sąsiada - a szansa na to jest 3X większa, niż w mieście, gdzie jednak budują się bardziej "cywilizowani" ludzie (bogatsi, wykształceni). Z tym chyba nikt polemizował nie będzie?
Poza tym działka w mieście, w spokojnej lokalizacji, nie w szeregowcu, gdzie działki tyle, że kot się ledwo wysrać może, pod każdym innym względem jest praktyczniejsza. Chociażby tylko ze względu na czas dojazdu karetki, Policji, czy Straży Pożarnej - różnie w życiu bywa.
Także te wszystkie wypowiedzi, jakoby na wsi było tak samo dobrze, a nawet lepiej, niż w mieście, to tak należy podzielić przez 5 i odjąć następne 50% tych, którzy mieszkają poza miastem.
Tak to widzę.

----------


## compi

Stanowska, to już raczej ustaliliśmy, że na wsi tak, ale bez małych dzieci i nie obok obory. Czy w mieście obok ktoś nie postawi "mało uciążliwego" wg definicji urzędnika zakładu wulkanizacyjnego, tego nie wiesz. Postawienie domu w środku wsi z wybrukowanym chodnikiem i wyasfaltowaną jezdnią, niczym wg mnie się nie różni od zamieszkania dzisiaj na Dojlidach Górnych, które leżą teraz w obrębie miasta  :smile: . Mieszkanie na wsi to dzisiaj raczej powinno się kojarzyć z budynkiem na uboczu, przynajmniej niedaleko lasu i z ładnym widokiem za oknem, a nie następnym podobnym do Twojego( nic mu nie ujmując)  domem.

----------


## Kalisa

> Pytanie powinno brzmieć: 
> Gdzie lepiej mieszkać - na wsi, czy w mieście, ZAKŁADAJĄC, ŻE KOSZT DZIAŁKI JEST IDENTYCZNY!
> 
> .


Koszt działki w mieście nie będzie taki sam jak na wsi więc po co zadawać takie pytanie ?

----------


## Stanowska

> Stanowska, to już raczej ustaliliśmy, że na wsi tak, ale bez małych dzieci i nie obok obory.


H'Aha ustaliliście, dobre sobie  :Smile: 
Kto ustalił i co, i na jakiej podstawie, że na wsi lepiej? Chyba Wy, mieszkający tam. :Confused: 
Ja ustaliłam wręcz odwrotnie  :wiggle:

----------


## Stanowska

> Koszt działki w mieście nie będzie taki sam jak na wsi więc po co zadawać takie pytanie ?


Po to, że pytanie było zadane w tym sensie, że gdybyś dostał(a) działkę w spadku, w mieście, po prababci, dajmy na to, to czy wolałbyś mieszkać w mieście, czy jednak na jego dalekich obrzeżach?
Pytanie proste, prostszego zadać nie sposób..
Natomiast tytuł tematu jest nie do końca uczciwy, bo wiadomo, że działka w mieście to jest koszt x 5, dlatego przeważają posty za działką na wsi, odrolnioną, za 30tys. zł. i ludzie piszą jak im tam jest (nie)dobrze, ale da się wytrzymać, a nawet to lepiej jest, bo do opery to se pojadą samochodem.

Ale pizzy, czy chińszczyzny, to już se nie zamówią, bo i po co? Nie ma takiej potrzeby przecież. A jak się jedzie do miasta, do lokalu, to tez nie zamawia się powrotnej taksówki za 20zł, bo nie ma takiej potrzeby. Zresztą po co jechać do lokalu, jak za rogiem bar i też można się piwa napić? I to za 4 zł, a nie za 6! W tych miastach to zdzierstwo, panie!

Ot, takie właśnie argumenty, jak twój, że w mieście to działka droższa i lepiej postawić chałupę na wsi...

A to już jest argument  tzw. "z dupy wzięty"



> Czy w mieście obok ktoś nie postawi "mało uciążliwego" wg definicji urzędnika zakładu wulkanizacyjnego, tego nie wiesz. .


Bo ja akurat mam przegląd sytuacji ze wsią i z miastem (moi rodzice mieszkają na wsi) i jeżeli gdzieś powstają zakłady wulkanizacyjne, czy warsztaty typu "Kazimierz i synowie", to tylko i wyłącznie w stodołach na wsi. 
Także ten tego, no wiesz... bo i fermę mogą na polu obok wybudować i to nie w mieście - w mieście jest plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego i nie tak łatwo fermę kur postawić.

----------


## CityMatic

A ja napiszę tak:mieszkałem w mieście 200 tys przeprowadziłem się na ścianę wsch.  do miasta a wybudował em się obok niego i czuję się świetnie. Oby było więcej tak zadowolonych mieszkańców wsi
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Stanowska

> A ja napiszę tak:mieszkałem w mieście 200 tys przeprowadziłem się na ścianę wsch.  do miasta a wybudował em się obok niego i czuję się świetnie. Oby było więcej tak zadowolonych mieszkańców wsi
> Pozdrawiam


No i SUPER!
Super dlatego, że nie starasz się na siłę przekonać innych (a tak naprawdę sam siebie), że podjąłeś jedyną słuszną decyzję  :smile:

----------


## compi

Na siłę to przypisujesz innym jakieś postawy. Poczytaj wypowiedzi na forum, to praktycznie zawsze problemem jest dowóz dzieci nawet nie do szkoły, a na dodatkowe zajęcia. Nie są problemem odległości, a sam fakt, że trzeba za kierowcę robić. Nikt raczej nie podaje braku chińszczyzny za rogiem. Gdybym nie mieszkał w Białymstoku kilkadziesiąt lat, a teraz pod nim to nie wypowiadałbym się. Mieszkam na wsi, właściwie w lesie, na działce która od lat była nasza i ogrodzona, użytkowana jako miejsce do wypoczynku, tu chcieliśmy mieszkać i był czas aby do tej decyzji dorosnąć. Nie mam za oknem sąsiadów, nie mam problemów, a  plany zagospodarowania przestrzennego też studiowałem. W samej wsi już mieszkać bym nie chciał. Co do małych biznesów, gdzie masz większe szanse na to, że któregoś dnia ktoś nie otworzy obok ciebie małej hurtowni? Poza tym napisałem wyraźnie, czym jest dla mnie mieszkanie na wsi. Nie jest to na pewno budowanie się obok innych domów lub tam gdzie za chwilę powstanie małe osiedle.

----------


## Kalisa

> Ot, takie właśnie argumenty, jak twój, że w mieście to działka droższa i lepiej postawić chałupę na wsi...
> 
> A to już jest argument  tzw. "z dupy wzięty"


Mieszkam pod miastem, niby wszędzie blisko, ale jednak pół życia spędzam w aucie. Aktualnie kończę budowę  w samym centrum bo uważam że tak będzie wygodniej więc Stanowska nie oceniaj za szybko . Pytanie czy lepiej mieszkac na wsi czy w mieście jest tak samo głupie jak to czy lepszy dom parterowy czy z poddaszem. Zawsze głosy będą podzielone.

----------


## Antymateria

Wychowałem się na wsi i cieszę się z tego bardzo. Tyle wspomnień, znajomych, spokojne życie.

Swoim dzieciom zafunduję wariant pośredni - buduję się pomiędzy dwoma małymi miastami - do obu mam szybki dojazd ekspresówką. Jeżeli chcemy wyskoczyć do kina, galerii, chińczyka, teatru itd itp - wsiadamy w auto i 20-25 minut dojeżdżamy na miejsce i używamy miasta. A w domu po powrocie cisza, spokój, ładne widoki na góry, świeże powietrze, przestrzeń, mała miła społeczność.... 

Dla mnie to idealne rozwiązanie i na to się zdecydowałem.

----------


## Stanowska

> Mieszkam pod miastem, niby wszędzie blisko, ale jednak pół życia spędzam w aucie. Aktualnie kończę budowę  w samym centrum bo uważam że tak będzie wygodniej


A o czym ja piszę? Ano właśnie o tym, że miasto jest po stokroć lepszym wyborem. I nie rozumiem z czym się ze mną nie zgadzasz?

Kupić działkę za 30tys. i wybudować dom za 500tys. w Wypizdowie, bo działka w mieście za droga była - to trwonienie pieniędzy, wygody, marzeń dzieci itd., długo by wymieniać...

----------


## Stanowska

> . A w domu po powrocie cisza, spokój, ładne widoki na góry, świeże powietrze, przestrzeń, mała miła społeczność.... 
> Dla mnie to idealne rozwiązanie i na to się zdecydowałem.


Kochana, gór to w to nie mieszaj, bo to całkiem inna inszość, niż mieszkanie 20km od Łodzi.

----------


## Arturo72

> Kupić działkę za 30tys. i wybudować dom za 500tys. w Wypizdowie, bo działka w mieście za droga była - to trwonienie pieniędzy, wygody, marzeń dzieci itd., długo by wymieniać...


Wiesz,u nas działki na wsi takie do 1000m2 są w cenie 100-200tys.zł a w mieście do 1000m2 są w cenie 250-500tys.zł  :smile: 
Nieźle nie ?  :wink: 
Po 40 latach mieszkania w mieście,wybudowałem się na wsi,może nie jest to typowa wieś zabita dechami bo do centrum mamy 11km ale jednak stałem się wieśniakiem  :wink: 
Oczywiście są plusy i są także minusy,od dwóch lat plusy na wsi przeważają.

----------


## kamil2k3

Też jestem wieśniakiem mam 13km do centrum i 8km do pracy a najlepsze, że do pracy dojadę w jakieś 8 min bo obwodnicą a z miasta przez korki jadę 20-30 min 4 km  :big grin:  więc jest korzyść na rzecz wsi fakt, że to gmina i to dość spora więc wszystko jest pod nosem, szkoła jezioro, przychodnia i mniejsze sklepy jednak muszę przyznać racje jak bym nie miał kupować sam działki tylko gdzieś na obrzeżach miasta dostać za darmo wolał bym w mieście z tym, że ja w życiu nic za darmo nie dostałem i na wszystko muszę sam pracować i podejmować decyzję a przelicznik u mnie w pomorskim jest taki.
~` 10 arów kosztuje jakieś 25 tyś a w mieście te 13km dalej 120 tyś więc cóż nawet nie było opcji zastanawiania się.

Ale idąc dalej skoro już o tym mieście olać obrzeża miasta, dostajesz działkę w samym centrum miasta w najdroższym miejscu galerie obwodnice fabryki wszystko pod nosem masz i Ty w samym środku tego miasta masz te swoje kilkanaście arów i mieszkasz a na około wieżowce coś jak w "Zróbmy sobie wnuka" chciał byś tak mieszkać ? 
Bo ja nie i mówię to zupełnie szczerze nie po to uciekam z bloku aby mieć dalej ciągły hałas i motłoch za oknem i nawet jak bym dostał za darmo taką działkę w centrum to nie chciał bym tam mieszkać sprzedał bym ją i i tak zamieszkał na obrzeżach miasta.

Porównanie bardzo niesprawiedliwe bo wiadomo że każdy chce mieszkać w cichym miejscu a przy okazji aby było 10 minut spacerkiem od centrum ale tak się nie da albo jest naprawdę znikoma ilość takich miejsc.

Życie to sztuka kompromisu to raz a dwa nie da się jednoznacznie powiedzieć "wolę miasto" czy "wolę wieś" bo założę się że w takim ruchliwym centrum długo by nikt nie wytrzymał.

----------


## Frofo007

Odpowiedź na to pytanie może być tylko jedna - wszystko zależy od indywidualnych upodobań danego człowieka. Jeden ubierze się na biało a inny na czarno i każdy w swoim kolorze będzie się dobrze czuł.

Ja wybrałem działkę w mieście bo przeliczyłem sobie koszty dojazdów do hipermarketu, pracy itd. i wyszło, że to co nadpłaciłem zwróci się po około 10 latach. Jednak każdy człowiek jest inny i dla każdego inny argument będzie ważniejszy przy podjęciu decyzji.

Trzeba jeszcze odróżnić czy mówimy o mieszkaniu w mieście, lub przy mieście na wsi, czy też na typowej wsi, gdzie do najbliższego miasta jest 50km. Obie te lokalizacje mają swoje walory i nie widzę sensu w spieraniu się co jest lepsze.

----------


## compi

A 20km i 15 minut do centrum, w tym 10 ekspresówką to już jest mieszkanie na wsi czy jeszcze nie? Żartuję oczywiście z tym pytaniem, ale podejrzewam, że do centrum handlowego położonego na obrzeżu miasta dotrę szybciej z mojego  taniego w zakupie "wypizdowa" niż ktoś mieszkający w centrum. Jest to jednak już licytowanie się na punkty i tak jak napisałeś, jednemu leży to, drugiemu tamto.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja kiedyś gdy miałem 18 lat to chciałem mieszkać w centrum dużego wojewódzkiego miasta, przy samych balatach, tak aby zgarniać młode siksy z parkietu wprost do własnego mieszkania.
Minęło trochę lat i teraz źle się czuje w centrum. Przeszkadza mi hałas, pełno samochodów, pełno ludzi. Zacząłem doceniać obrzeża miasta gdzie jest cisza, spokój a jednocześnie wszędzie blisko.
Kto wie, może za kilkadziesiąt lat pokocham jakieś odludzie zabite dechami... tego nie wiem. Życie ludzie, potrzeby, priorytety itd. wszystko się zmienia. Z tego względu temat ten jest trochę bez sensu.  Dziękuję za uwagę  :wink:

----------


## forgetit

> A o czym ja piszę? Ano właśnie o tym, że miasto jest po stokroć lepszym wyborem. I nie rozumiem z czym się ze mną nie zgadzasz?
> 
> Kupić działkę za 30tys. i wybudować dom za 500tys. w Wypizdowie, bo działka w mieście za droga była - to trwonienie pieniędzy, wygody, marzeń dzieci itd., długo by wymieniać...


Nie wiem co jest większym Wypizdowem: działka w centrum Białegostoku, czy działka na wsi 15km od centrum Wrocławia albo Warszawy?
Nie rozumiem co chcesz udowodnić?
 Mieszkając w centrum do pracy jechałem 45 minut, mieszkając na wsi jadę 30. Do tego jest komunikacja podmiejska i gminna, niższy podatek, sprawę w urzędzie załatwiam przez telefon a nie stojąc w kolejce do okienka i jeszcze wiele drobiazgów, które ułatwiają życie (pizzy nie jadam).

----------


## compi

W nijakim centrum Białegostoku nie ma działek pod małą zabudowę. Większość buduje się na obrzeżach, w dzielnicach które zazwyczaj jeszcze niedawno były wsiami. By było blisko centrum, należy dzisiaj kupić starą pogierkowską kostkę i ją radykalnie przebudować.Powstają wtedy ładne i wygodne postmodernistyczne domy z płaskim dachem, czasem bardzo blisko miejskiego parku. Cena takiej inwestycji jednak zabija.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A o czym ja piszę? Ano właśnie o tym, że miasto jest po stokroć lepszym wyborem. I nie rozumiem z czym się ze mną nie zgadzasz?
> 
> Kupić działkę za 30tys. i wybudować dom za 500tys. w Wypizdowie, bo działka w mieście za droga była - to trwonienie pieniędzy, wygody, marzeń dzieci itd., długo by wymieniać...


To lubię i widzę ,że niesiecie pomoc do Wypizdowa :wink: .Miasto nie jest lepszym wyborem i sami z rodzina się o tym przekonaliśmy.Mieszkamy prawie 27 lat w miejscowości pod lubelskiej oddalonej od centrum o 35-40 km.W domu powiedzmy tak na poważnie z wykończeniem na cacy 8 lat.Nigdy byśmy tego nie zmienili.Patrzyliśmy jak zmienia się nasza wieś,jak ze sklepiku GS bez daszku i wejścia doń staliśmy za chlebem z pobliskiej piekarni,powstawał mini market.Jak drzewostan zmieniał się z roku na rok.Jak Gmina zmieniała strukturę nauczania podstawowego w gimnazjalne.Jak powstawał cudowny stadion,bank, bankomat,poczta,ulice dojazdowe do posesji właśnie indywidualnych,sieć,, sklepów technicznych,biblioteka ,o Kościele nie wspomnę,cudowne z stacjami odpoczynku trasy rowerowe,gdzie znajomi przyjeżdżają do nas podziwiać tereny, na spływy kajakowe w "Dolinie Chodel-ki",gdzie czasami musimy pieszo przejść bo za płytko,hodowlę pstrąga tęczowego zawsze świeżego na grilla,kort tenisowy przy lesie,cudownie grzybny pachnący las,który z obserwacji tyluletnich zmienił nie tylko gabaryty ale i wygląd,w zamierzeniach Gminy jest powstanie basenu mini SPA nazwałbym to tak,w pobliżu 15 km ,wyjazdy na sobotnio niedzielne obiadki rodzinne jak się nie chce pitrasić,nowe dojazdów ki do tras szybkiego ruchu,restauracje w zasięgu ręki :wink: ,własną piekarnie,wyroby z pobliskiej wędzarni,zawsze świeżo i na czasie,masę przystanków na busiki ,które jeżdżą po całym terenie,komunikując z cywilizacją bez potrzeby jazdy własnym autem,jeśli to mało to i tak wybieramy wieś,sieci internetowe które kiedyś jako jedni z pierwszych mieliśmy na wsi z modemem zewn o prędkości 56 Kb/s,a teraz 30 MB.Te obserwacje dowodzą jaka piękna jest podmiejska wieś.

Podsumowanie.Nawet dom w mieście z działka ale te osra...e trawniki,gwarno głośno i za bardzo z przepychem,bez wróbelków zakładających gniazda itp,a blok to w ogóle masakra ,kto mieszkał mieszka to wie.Nie mówię ,że w nim jest beznadziejnie ale już nie dla nas.Nich pani wydziwia i mieszka w mieści dajcie pani spokój. :roll eyes:  :wink: 

serdecznie pozdrawiam NS.

----------


## canoe22137

Siemka!
Ja wybudowałem dom na wsi, nie jakiejś pipidówce, ale wsi mającej około 3 tysiące mieszkańców, obok następna wieś (2 km) 4 tysiące mieszkańców, 15 km miasto 50 tysięcy mieszkańców. Wsie dobrze skomunikowane – PKP, PKS, kościoły, przychodnie, sklepy, orliki i stadiony. Blisko dużo jezior.
I co? Dramat.
To całe gadanie o urokach wsi to pic na wodę fotomontaż! Mnie skusiły tanie działki i wylot na kilka potencjalnych miejsc pracy. I teraz jeżdżę (całe życie jeżdziłem), ale powoli zaczyna to być frustrujące. Do roboty mam 80 km w jedną stronę, dwa auta stale w użyciu, dzieciaki żona dowozi do przedszkola – na razie tylko tam. I jak tylko któreś się rozchoruje, to albo jest przestój, albo ktoś z rodziny/znajomych musi na chwilę podskoczyć, żeby zająć się tym chorym, a reszta mogła jechać do przedszkola.
A robotę mam taką, że rano nie zdążę ich odwieźć, a po południu nie zawsze je odbiorę. Wszystko na głowie żony. Aż strach pomyśleć o jakichś zajęciach kulturalnych, językowych – jak ona sama sobie z tym poradzi (póki co wszystko jest w przedszkolu). Coś się dzieje, trzeba z dzieckiem do lekarza – albo jadą wszyscy, albo ktoś musi podjechać i zająć się zdrowymi)
Jesteśmy nowi, do sąsiadów najbliższych mam 300 metrów, chociaż jedna połówka każdego z nich pochodzi z tej wsi i ma tu rodzinę. My czujemy się tutaj obco. Nie jestem jakimś super towarzyskim osobnikiem, ale od czasu do czasu lubię z kimś pogadać.
Wieczorem nie ma gdzie wyjść, zwłaszcza zimą, bo na naszym osiedlu nie ma jeszcze lamp, a i samej wsi nie ma gdzie za bardzo się przejść, zwłaszcza z wózkiem i dziećmi (wąskie chodniki i ich brak).
Ogródek? Nie ma na to czasu, bo wolę z dziećmi się pobawić, iść na rower, jechać nad jezioro, a nie ciągle dłubać w ziemi, kosić trawę i przycinać drzewka i krzewy.
Nie żeby ktoś mnie wziął za leniucha, ale człowiek w tych czasach jest trochę zaganiany i mimo, że ogólnie jestem pracowity i mógłbym to wszystko ogarnąć, to doba ma jednak 24 h, dojazd do pracy zajmuje mi 2h dziennie, dzieciaki trzeba ogarnąć, dom posprzątać, zakupy też zrobić, poczytać jakąś prasę zawodową, wyspać się itd. Czasem człowiek chciałby jeszcze się choć ze 3x w tygodniu poruszać – np bieg. Nie da rady tego wszystkiego ogarnąć.
I wtedy człowiek staje się niewolnikiem, domu. Narasta frustracja.
Na chwilę obecną chcę wrócić w rodzinne strony (to tylko jakieś 30 km, małe miasteczko 10 tysięcy ludzi), świetnie skomunikowane (PKP,PKS, autostrada), gdzie wszystko jest znajome, znane, do roboty autostradą można lecieć (30 min), do dzieci zawsze ktoś podejdzie nawet na tą chwilkę,a do przedszkola można iść piechotą.
Wg mnie rola rodziny jest nie do przecenienia, i na wsi jako takiej najwięcej buduje się lokalesów, którzy mają tam jej wsparcie. Osób bez rodziny jest mało, chyba, że wieś to jakaś sypialnia większego miasta.
Sam nie wiem co mi do łba strzeliło, żeby się tam budować. To naprawdę jest fajne, ale tylko w pewnych przypadkach (patrz niżej). Na dzień dzisiejszy w życiu bym już drugi raz tego nie zrobił. Teraz patrzę tylko jak wrócić z powrotem. Utopiłem kupę kasy, z której tak na dzień dobry nie odzyskam już z 20-30 %. Dom chcę sprzedać, co zapewne nie będzie łatwe, a czy go sprzedam czy nie, to chcę po prostu stąd spadać. Nie do dużego miasta – do moich rodzinnych stron. I nie w centrum, ale na obrzeża (i tak do centrum 20 minut piechotą).
Podsumowując, nie trzeba kupować browaru, żeby napić się piwa. Nie trzeba żyć na wsi, żeby cieszyć się jej urokami.
Dom na wsi jest okey, naprawdę, ale
1) jak nie masz dzieci
2) jesteś z tej wsi i masz tam rodzinę,
3) jesteś czerstwym dziadkiem na emeryturze
4) masz ogromne gospodarstwo, skład opału albo coś z czego tam dobrze żyjesz
Podsumowanie:
Wiadomo, że są wsie i wsie, miasta i miasteczka, ale
wady
– koszt utrzymania dwóch samochodów – w moim przypadku około 2000 zł miesięcznie, do w miarę bezpiecznej jazdy potrzebuje 4×4 (droga niby wojewódzka, ale różnie bywa odśnieżona), zawsze w aucie coś się potrafi spsuć, dobrze, jak auto nie idzie na parę dni do mechanika
– człowiek uzależniony od samochodów dopóki dzieci są małe
– trzeba więcej samozaparcia, żeby wozić gdzieś dzieci i samemu pojechać
– trudniej znaleźć np opiekunkę do dzieci
– trzeba dużo robić samemu – to jest ok, ale nie przy małych dzieciach
– trudniej o kontakt z innymi dziećmi/ludźmi
zalety
– z reguły łatwiej się dogadać w urzędach
– czyste powietrze, ładne widoki
– sąsiedzi nie zaglądają mi w okna – to też zależy
– blisko jeziora, lasy
Dla nas problemem jest brak wsparcia rodziny - przy trójce dzieci to naprawdę się daje odczuć. Widzę, jak kuzyn, który mieszka w mieście ma do rodziców ze 2 km, po prostu w sytuacji awaryjnej, albo ktoś przyjeżdża do niego, albo on podrzuca dzieciaki.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Mnie twój opis zwalił z nóg.Nawet nie jak cie cytować.Przemawia przez ciebie młodość i to bardzo zaawansowana.Zapytałbym.Gdzie miałeś oczy, pomysł na tą wieś???. Sam podjąłeś taką decyzje by skomleć,że jaki ty to nie jesteś poszkodowany i upokorzony  przez życie.Teraz wyj do księżyca jak według siebie popełniłeś taki życiowy błąd.Ciebie to już dobrym słowem wspomóc nie można.No z taką ansą do wsi jeszcze się nie spotkałem.Twardym trzeba być a nie takim mięczakiem.W ocenie życia na wsi należny ci się Oskar.Boże a może psycholog najpierw zanim się przeprowadzicie.To cenna rada dla ciebie jak to przeczytałem.Nie no ty nie doceniasz tego co jest szczęściem to nim nazywasz??? :mad: 



> Mieszkaliśmy *kiedyś w sześć osób na 37 m2*. Dało się. *Wtedy byłem szczęśliwym człowiekiem*.


no popsułeś mi humor i nie wiem jak ci można pomóc.Wiem ,że popełnisz błąd jak się wyprowadzisz,do bloku bo na chałupę za ............ :tongue: no wiesz młody jesteś,kompletnie niedojrzały,nieułożony.Za bardzo emocjonalnie podchodzisz do swojego problemu kwitując to jednym.



> Ja wybudowałem dom na wsi, nie jakiejś pipidówce, ale wsi mającej około 3  tysiące mieszkańców, obok następna wieś (2 km) 4 tysiące mieszkańców,  15 km miasto 50 tysięcy mieszkańców. Wsie dobrze skomunikowane – PKP,  PKS, kościoły, przychodnie, sklepy, orliki i stadiony. Blisko dużo  jezior.
> I co? *Dramat*.


Sramat nie dramat. :mad: .Weź sie w garśc bo takiej szansy na ułożenie życia możesz już nie mieć.Ty masz w ogóle przyjaciół znajomych???. No tu w tej wsi wiem ,że nie masz.W rodzinnych stronach 80 km aż się nie mogłeś od nich odgonić. :mad: .Mam przyjaciół,którzy chcieliby do mnie przyjeżdżać pińć  :no: razy w tygodniu.Wiesz jak traktują przyjazdy do mnie.Gdy ja przyjeżdżam do nich na imprę to po skończonej dżamprezie Gosia przywozi nieraz zwłoki do domu bo w bloku czy nawet w domku nas nie nocują.Ale jak oni przyjeżdżają do mnie nie dopuszczają myśli by nie skorzystać z pokoi gościnnych. :wink: .Rozpisuje się niepotrzebnie.Załamka.

----------


## canoe22137

A co Ty chłopie możesz o mnie wiedzieć? Chyba nie masz nic innego do roboty jak tylko siedzieć na tym forum. Chyba przemawia przez Ciebie starość, i to bardzo zaawansowana. Również radziłbym się udać do geriatry i psychiatry, choć ze względu na znaczne zmiany narządowe zapewne niewiele już pomogą.
Piszesz tak, jakbyś tylko Ty miał monopol na prawdę.  
Jak wszystko w  życiu - są plusy i minusy mieszkania na wsi. Dramat, to może rzeczywiście zbyt duże słowo, ale nie da się ukryć, że wcale nie jest łatwo, zwłaszcza, jak ktoś zostaje sam na pół tygodnia z gromadką dzieci. 
Nie trzeba mieć browaru, żeby napić się piwa, żeby cieszyć się urokiem wsi, a trudno się roztroić czy podzielić na czworo i z każdym dzieckiem osobno gdzieś jeździć. Samemu nie puścisz sześciolatka do szkoły kilka kilometrów, podobnie jak przedszkolaka do kilkaset metrów do przedszkola. 
Co do znajomych, to większość ma pracę i małe dzieci, a wolne chwile spędzają ze sobą, albo z własną rodziną - a nie dżamprezują pinć razy w tygodniu. A jak przyjadą to raz na 3 miesiące, powdychają powietrza przez jeden dzień i spadają z powrotem do siebie. I 90 % z nich ma przy sobie dziadków - jak nie jednej, to drugiej strony,w  zasięgu powiedzmy do 5 km.
Taka wieś jest fajna, ale wszystko w odpowiednim czasie. Nie ma co narzekać, ale po prostu polecam wieś tylko wtedy, jak jest naprawd e dobrze skomunikowana i mieszka tam ktoś z rodziny.

----------


## kemot_p

A ja powiem tak: wszystko ma swoje plus i minusy - nie da się jednoznacznie stwierdzić co jest lepsze, każdy ma na to indywidualne zdanie. Naprawdę nie widzę sensu się spierać. Ja teraz mieszkam bloku (m3) plusy-  wszędzie blisko, przedszkole, szkoła, Lidl i Biedra na osiedlu  :smile: , ale są też minusy - przydałoby się zamiast 60 metrów mieć 130, jakiś ogród, cisza itp. 
Dlatego już kupiliśmy z żoną działkę i za kilka lat (na 40 urodziny żony  :smile:  ) planujemy się przeprowadzić.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A co Ty chłopie możesz o mnie wiedzieć? Chyba nie masz nic innego do roboty jak tylko siedzieć na tym forum. Chyba przemawia przez Ciebie starość, i to bardzo zaawansowana. Również radziłbym się udać do geriatry i psychiatry, choć ze względu na znaczne zmiany narządowe zapewne niewiele już pomogą.
> Piszesz tak, jakbyś tylko Ty miał monopol na prawdę.  
> Jak wszystko w  życiu - są plusy i minusy mieszkania na wsi. Dramat, to może rzeczywiście zbyt duże słowo, ale nie da się ukryć, że wcale nie jest łatwo, zwłaszcza, jak ktoś zostaje sam na pół tygodnia z gromadką dzieci. 
> Nie trzeba mieć browaru, żeby napić się piwa, żeby cieszyć się urokiem wsi, a trudno się roztroić czy podzielić na czworo i z każdym dzieckiem osobno gdzieś jeździć. Samemu nie puścisz sześciolatka do szkoły kilka kilometrów, podobnie jak przedszkolaka do kilkaset metrów do przedszkola. 
> Co do znajomych, to większość ma pracę i małe dzieci, a wolne chwile spędzają ze sobą, albo z własną rodziną - a nie dżamprezują pinć razy w tygodniu. A jak przyjadą to raz na 3 miesiące, powdychają powietrza przez jeden dzień i spadają z powrotem do siebie. I 90 % z nich ma przy sobie dziadków - jak nie jednej, to drugiej strony,w  zasięgu powiedzmy do 5 km.
> Taka wieś jest fajna, ale wszystko w odpowiednim czasie. Nie ma co narzekać, ale po prostu polecam wieś tylko wtedy, jak jest naprawd e dobrze skomunikowana i mieszka tam ktoś z rodziny.


Szkoda czasu na te jęki.Masz racje ja stary z doświadczeniem na wsi ty młody ..........dośpiewaj sobie co chcesz.Ale to co napisałeś to właśnie się cudownie przedstawiłeś.Tak ,siedzę na forach na tym gotuje i lituje się nad takimi jak ty co to nie mają pomysły na życie tylko biadolą ,ujadają i skowyczą jak im źle.Mój pomysł jak to ładnie określiłeś,przedstawiłem w poście wyżej nie wiedząc ,że taki nieznajomy jak ty z taką wielką pretensją do całego Świata i  chudy byk wie do kogo jeszcze ,tu wejdzie.Jest jeszcze miłość do dziatków naszych,którą dziwnie pokazujesz.Zrobiłbym wszystko by im było lepiej by to ustabilizować, by był konsensus.Ty płaczesz nad rozlanym mlekiem.Żal mi cie bo nawet nie podejmujesz próby by zmienić coś na lepsze, inne bardziej intratne, akceptowalne przez całą rodzinę.Pomysł.

----------


## compi

> Siemka!
>  ...... Do roboty mam 80 km w jedną stronę, ...


Jesteś bohaterem tego domu? Reszty nie cytuję, bo wiele z elementów twojego opisu pasuje do marzeń wielu Polaków szukających miejsca na swój dom. Jeśli nie masz na nic czasu, to trzeba szukać apartamentu z recepcją. Mnie by sama odległość do pracy zabiła, a jeszcze do tego dzieci?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jesteś bohaterem tego domu? Reszty nie cytuję, bo wiele z elementów twojego opisu pasuje do marzeń wielu Polaków szukających miejsca na swój dom. Jeśli nie masz na nic czasu, to trzeba szukać apartamentu z recepcją. Mnie by sama odległość do pracy zabiła, a jeszcze do tego dzieci?


Compuś ale to poważnie zabrzmiało. :wiggle: .Co rozumiesz przez........"bohater tego domu"?



> Mnie by sama odległość do pracy zabiła, a jeszcze do tego dzieci?


Wiesz ,że ja w to nie wierzę i wiem ,że żartujesz. :sick:

----------


## dawiddur

Zauważyłem, że porównując dom na wsi vs. mieszkanie/ dom w mieście "jedziecie" totalnymi skrajnościami. Mieszkanko (ew. domek) w centrum miasta gdzie wszędzie blisko porównujecie do domu na końcu, najmniejszej wsi 80km od miejsca pracy itd. Chciałbym zauważyć, że jest też cała masa stanów pośrednich. 
Np. można mieszkać w małych miasteczkach kilka - kilkanaście tyś. mieszkańców gdzie niema komunikacji miejskiej, bliskich odległości między miejscem zamieszkania a pracą/ przedszkolem/ szkołą itd. Zwykle żyjąc w małym miasteczku często i tak pracuje się w innym/ większym itd. i tak potrzebuje się samochodu, nawet żeby dowieźć dziecko do szkoły/ przedszkola bo miasteczko niby małe, ale żeby do przedszkola dojść trzeba z pół godziny iść itd.
Moja działka jest 10km od granic mojego miasteczka. Dosłownie całe 5min drogi samochodem. Dostrzegam minusy życia tam, ale Ja je w pełni akceptuje!
Nie mam sklepu na wyciągnięcie ręki, ale to akceptuje! Temat dzieci/ przedszkoli/ szkół mnie nie dotyczy bo ich nie mam i myślę, że nie będę miał. Razem z żoną jesteśmy typowymi samotnikami - czasem lubimy się z kimś spotkać, ale myślę, że raz na miesiąc to jest wszystko co nam potrzeba! Życie w miasteczku w tej kwestii nic mi nie daje, ponieważ wszyscy nasi znajomi mieszkają po zanim, lub w innym. Dla mnie priorytetem jest spokój, cisza, chwilę spędzone razem lub z samym sobą (choćby i z grabkami w ręku!).... Mógłbym tak długo.

Na koniec dodam, że jako dorosły mieszkałem w kamienicy (sic!), obecnie mieszkam w nowym bloku. Po 3 latach w obecnym miejscu zamieszkania chętnie oddam "bliskość sklepów itd" w zamian za spokój, nieco więcej prywatności, ciszy, pracy fizycznej (pracuję umysłowo i już świruję przez to, że nie mam co ze sobą robić w wolnym czasie). Ponadto mimo, że zarabiamy przyzwoicie mamy dosyć gonitwy za gadżetami/ nowymi autami/ ubrankami itd... brzydzę się tym.
Uwielbiamy ciszę, spokój, siebie oraz ciekawe podróże. 
ah.... Chcę na moje ranczo!  :wink:

----------


## compi

> Compuś ale to poważnie zabrzmiało..Co rozumiesz przez........"bohater tego domu"?


 Znam takich, którzy przy takiej odległości wracają do domu jedynie na weekendy  :smile:

----------


## compi

> ....Dla mnie priorytetem jest spokój, cisza, chwilę spędzone razem lub z samym sobą (choćby i z grabkami w ręku!).... Mógłbym tak długo.
> 
>  ...


Nie jesteś sam z takimi oczekiwaniami. Podpisuję się pod nimi.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ..............już świruję przez to, że nie mam co ze sobą robić w wolnym czasie). Ponadto mimo, że zarabiamy przyzwoicie mamy dosyć gonitwy za gadżetami/ nowymi autami/ ubrankami itd... brzydzę się tym.
> Uwielbiamy ciszę, spokój, siebie ............
> ah.... *Chcę na moje ranczo!*


Jestem za.I tez złoże swój podpis pod tym co prawisz.

----------


## Stanowska

> Ale idąc dalej skoro już o tym mieście olać obrzeża miasta, dostajesz działkę w samym centrum miasta w najdroższym miejscu galerie obwodnice fabryki wszystko pod nosem masz i Ty w samym środku tego miasta masz te swoje kilkanaście arów i mieszkasz a na około wieżowce coś jak w "Zróbmy sobie wnuka" chciał byś tak mieszkać ?


Nie było mowy o działce w centrum miasta przy fabryce. Była mowa o sensownej działce w mieście vs poza miastem - czyli generalnie już na wsi.





> Bo ja nie i mówię to zupełnie szczerze nie po to uciekam z bloku aby mieć dalej ciągły hałas i motłoch za oknem i nawet jak bym dostał za darmo taką działkę w centrum to nie chciał bym tam mieszkać sprzedał bym ją i i tak zamieszkał na obrzeżach miasta.
> 
> Porównanie bardzo niesprawiedliwe.


Porównanie jak najbardziej sprawiedliwe. Niesprawiedliwe są jedynie te wypowiedzi, gloryfikujące mieszkanie poza miastem. Ale co mają pisać osoby, które wydały na chałupę 400tys., bo działka tania była? Ano piszą, że jest zajebiście, sarenki pod płot przychodzą, dzieci są szczęśliwe i dzieci sąsiadów też, i ogólnie sielanka... A ja powiadam im, że dzieci, po osiągnięciu pełnoletności, wyjadą na studia do miasta i tyle będzie z nich pociechy... wpadną raz na dwa tygodnie po wałówkę z tych ekologicznych ogródków. I tyle będzie ich widać. Macie to jak w banku!
Ale co ja tam się znam... sami za 10 lat zobaczycie...




> Życie to sztuka kompromisu to raz a dwa nie da się jednoznacznie powiedzieć "wolę miasto" czy "wolę wieś"


Z tym się zgadzam, że życie to sztuka kompromisu. Natomiast, aby ten kompromis osiągnąć w pewnych dalekosiężnych aspektach, to trzeba juz i teraz wiedzieć, co dla nas będzie lepsze w dalekiej przyszłości - miasto, czy wieś?
Ja bym nie chciała mieszkać na starość sama, na 150 pustych kwadratowych metrach, z dala od ośrodka zdrowia, a już nie daj Bóg, jako wdowa.

----------


## mecenas41

W okolicy miasta byle nie w ścisłym centrum.

----------


## Stanowska

Dokładnie!
Tam, gdzie przynajmniej dwa autobusy mają przystanek - to już jest dobra lokalizacja. Oczywiście miejskie, a nie podmiejskie autobusy, rzecz jasna.

----------


## bowess

> A ja powiadam im, że dzieci, po osiągnięciu pełnoletności, wyjadą na studia do miasta i tyle będzie z nich pociechy...


Jest to po prostu przejście w dorosłe, samodzielne życie. Rozumiem, że gdybym wybrała mieszkanie w dużym mieście, albo było mnie stać na działkę + dom tamże, to córka i syn mają studiować koniecznie w zasięgu tramwaju i mieszkać z rodzicami do oporu? Faktycznie coś w tym jest, bo wśród moich znajomych więcej singli przy rodzicach jest w mieście wojewódzkim, w którym mieszkałam przed przeprowadzką.
A dzieci czasem chcą i mają możliwość studiować daleko od domu. Gdyby Twoje dziecko dostało się na prawo w King's College i zostało stypendystą to zaczniesz argumentować, że na UwB lepiej, bo tu rodzice dom pobudowali?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jest to po prostu przejście w dorosłe, samodzielne życie. Rozumiem, że gdybym wybrała mieszkanie w dużym mieście, albo było mnie stać na działkę + dom tamże, to córka i syn mają studiować koniecznie w zasięgu tramwaju i mieszkać z rodzicami do oporu? Faktycznie coś w tym jest, bo wśród moich znajomych więcej singli przy rodzicach jest w mieście wojewódzkim, w którym mieszkałam przed przeprowadzką.
> A dzieci czasem chcą i mają możliwość studiować daleko od domu. Gdyby Twoje dziecko dostało się na prawo w King's College i zostało stypendystą to zaczniesz argumentować, że na UwB lepiej, bo tu rodzice dom pobudowali?


Poprawa humoru bo nie jestem odosobniony zsypem argumentów świadczących za miastem tramwajowym. :wink: .Gdybyś wybrała mieszkanie -dom w dużym mieście to dziatki przyjeżdżały by li tylko na Wiliju albo świecić jajka.Ileż rodzin żyje gdzie emigracja dzieci jest normalnością i przyzwyczajeniem ,że tak wybrali i tak ma być.

----------


## Stanowska

> . Dramat, to może rzeczywiście zbyt duże słowo, ale nie da się ukryć, że wcale nie jest łatwo, zwłaszcza, jak ktoś zostaje sam na pół tygodnia z gromadką dzieci. 
> Nie trzeba mieć browaru, żeby napić się piwa, żeby cieszyć się urokiem wsi, a trudno się roztroić czy podzielić na czworo i z każdym dzieckiem osobno gdzieś jeździć.


I tu widzę pewną kwintesencję tej całej dyskusji.
Działka na wsi TAK, ale bez małych dzieci. Po co utrudniać im i sobie życie? Dostęp do świata? Orlika, hali, basenu, kina, pubu, do znajomych?
Chcecie sobie mieszkać na łonie natury, to kupcie działkę na lato i domek holenderski postawcie, a nie dom "rodzinny". Ja wiem, że życie nie opiera się na przyjemnościach, na McDonaldach i wyjściach na miasto, ale najpierw przetłumaczcie to własnym latoroślą, które być może nie chcą się wychowywać w lesie, bo po coś w końcu ta cywilizacja jest, prawda? Gdyby jej nie było, to byśmy dalej w drewnianych chatach ocieplanych trzciną mieszkali...

----------


## niktspecjalny

To kwestia stylu życia bez narzucania nachalnych norm rodzinnych.Wychowanie dzieci na te co to nam przysłowiowa szklankę podadzą, jest głównym priorytetem ,a jak wyfruną z gniazda to ich pamięć o rodzicach jest wieczna, ponieważ tak ich wychowaliśmy.


> *Chcecie sobie mieszkać na łonie natury, to kupcie działkę na lato i domek holenderski postawcie, a nie dom "rodzinny".*


 Gdyby to p[powiedział facet to pokusiłbym sie o:
Jak można być tak zniewieściałym,takim bez krzty zrozumienie innych co już to przeżyli i żyją sobie nadal dobrze. :tongue: .To jest żałosne. :mad:

----------


## eniu

> I tu widzę pewną kwintesencję tej całej dyskusji.
> Działka na wsi TAK, ale bez małych dzieci. Po co utrudniać im i sobie życie? Dostęp do świata? Orlika, hali, basenu, kina, pubu, do znajomych?
> Chcecie sobie mieszkać na łonie natury, to kupcie działkę na lato i domek holenderski postawcie, a nie dom "rodzinny". Ja wiem, że życie nie opiera się na przyjemnościach, na McDonaldach i wyjściach na miasto, ale najpierw przetłumaczcie to własnym latoroślą, które być może nie chcą się wychowywać w lesie, bo po coś w końcu ta cywilizacja jest, prawda? Gdyby jej nie było, to byśmy dalej w drewnianych chatach ocieplanych trzciną mieszkali...


Ale chrzanisz!

Moje dzieciaki samochodem jadą średnio 10 minut na orlik, halę, basen, do kina, do pubu, do znajomych. Rowerem na skróty średnio 8 minut. Siostra co to mieszka wew wielkim mieście, jedzie do tych wszystkich oznak cywilizacji średnio 20 minut, jak korka nie złapie...

Ja mam do najbliższej szosy 1 km, oddziela mnie od niej pas lasu, tłumiąc hałas i pochłaniając smród. Siostra zamyka bardzo często okna i nie robi tego z powodu zimna...

----------


## kemot_p

> A ja powiadam im, że dzieci, po osiągnięciu pełnoletności, wyjadą na studia do miasta i tyle będzie z nich pociechy... wpadną raz na dwa tygodnie po wałówkę z tych ekologicznych ogródków. I tyle będzie ich widać. Macie to jak w banku!


A co w tym złego? Taka jest chyba kolej rzeczy, nie uważasz? Czasy domów dwu-trzy pokoleniowych już odeszły  w zapomnienie...



> I tu widzę pewną kwintesencję tej całej dyskusji.
> Działka na wsi TAK, ale bez małych dzieci. Po co utrudniać im i sobie życie? Dostęp do świata? Orlika, hali, basenu, kina, pubu, do znajomych?
> Chcecie sobie mieszkać na łonie natury, to kupcie działkę na lato i domek holenderski postawcie, a nie dom "rodzinny".


Obecnie a wsiach (mówię o wsiach pod miastami, a nie gdzieś w Bieszczadach przy granicy) dostęp do Orlika, czy basenu jest łatwiejszy niż w dużych miastach. A wyprawa z dzieckiem na basen oddalony o 5 czy 20 km od domu nie robi żadnej różnicy. Ostatnie lata sprawiły, że różnica cywilizacyjna pomiędzy miastami, a terenami podmiejskimi się zatarła. Kiedyś w PRL wyprowadzenie się ze wsi do blokowiska było awansem społecznym, teraz tym samym jest wyprowadzka z bloku do domu pod miastem.

----------


## photos

> Mieszkanie w domu jest fajne, ale w bloku też jest ok. Jest ciepło, dobry dostęp do mediów jak tv, internet itd. Jest zdecydowanie taniej.


Tez mam w domu ciepło :smile:  Mam TV i internet, Za ogrzewanie place pewnie tyle co ty w bloku z mieszkanie, mam przydomową oczyszczalnię więc koszt ścieków jest bardzo niski. Jak widać można, trzeba tylko pomysleć  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

Się chyba nadal nie rozumiemy, bo ja piszę o działce na wsi, a nie na przedmieściach, gdzie jest kino i teatr oddalone o 10min. jazdy samochodem i można taksówką za 30-40zł. dojechać.

----------


## kemot_p

Ja też nie pisze o przedmieściach. Moi rodzice mieszkają we wsi. Do miasta wojewódzkiego mają 70 km więc nie są to przemiescia. W ich gminie są 2 orliki, do kina w mieście powiatowym jest 15 minut samochodem. zrozum że obecnie wieś się bardzo zmieniła i nie wygląda tak jak jeszcze 20 lat temu.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> W mieście jest kino, muzeum i jest trochę lokali a na wsi już gorzej.


Jakby to powiedzieć hmm delikatnie.  No Tomaszów metropolią nie jest... Muzeum jest... byłeś w nim w ogóle? Kino, byłeś w nim częściej niż 2 razy w roku ? Nie byłeś. Lokale ? Pizzeria marna, pub ?
To nie alternatywa miasto - wieś tylko miasteczko - wieś z darmową działką i potencjalną pomocą teściów.  Nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać.  
Ps. Tomaszów Maz nieco znam...

----------


## Stanowska

> W ich gminie są 2 orliki, do kina w mieście powiatowym jest 15 minut samochodem. zrozum że obecnie wieś się bardzo zmieniła i nie wygląda tak jak jeszcze 20 lat temu.


Ale zrozum, że te 15min. samochodem, to jest wciąż uciążliwe i nie dla rodziców, tylko dla rodziny z dziećmi.
Ja tylko o tym piszę, mnie nie obchodzą rodzice, dziadkowie. Ja piszę o młodych małżeństwach, którzy postawili dom na wsi i się sami będą z tym męczyć, a nie, że rodzice pomogą.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Ja piszę o młodych małżeństwach, którzy postawili dom na wsi i się sami będą z tym męczyć, a nie, że rodzice pomogą.


Nie przetłumaczysz tym, którzy dzieci nie posiadają.  I tyle. 
Małżeństwo 50 latków bez dzieci lub z dziećmi dorosłymi, w kwestii trybu życia,  problemów,  codzienności itp NIE MA NIC WSPÓLNEGO z małżeństwem 30 latków z 2-3 małych dzieci. NIC. Więc ciężko się porozumieć.

----------


## Bracianka

Już widzę, jak puszczacie swoje dzieci w miastach same autobusami do tych pubów, orlików, itd. Może jak mają 15-16 lat, ale wcześniej? Z tego co zauważyłam w większym mieście i tak rodzicie z tymi młodszymi dziećmi jeżdżą albo autobusami, albo samochodami. A do pubu niepełnoletni po co? ;-P Mam do miasta powiatowego 15 minut samochodem, w "centrum" wszędzie dojedzie się w kilka minut - na basen, do kina, do teatru i do muzeum. Ośrodek zdrowia i pogotowie mam 3 km od siebie, szkołę i przedszkole jeszcze bliżej. Kilometr od domu jest boisko (może nie Orlik, ale dzieciom to obojętne, bo co dzień po boisku biegają), na mojej wsi mam też kręgielnię sfinansowaną ze środków unijnych. Stosunkowo duży sklep jest blisko, więc na zakupy wcale jakoś szczególnie do dużego miasta nie muszę się wybierać. Do tego mam ciszę, spokój, i tak - sarenki i konie za płotem i wcale nie zamierzam zmienić tego na miasto, choć jestem z tych, którym w zasadzie obojętne, gdzie mieszkają. Za to mój mąż mieszkał i w mieście i na wsi i z ulgą na wieś wrócił.

Nie zrozumcie mnie źle, w ogóle nie chodzi mi o to, że tu czy tu jest lepiej. Co kto woli, dla mnie w obu przypadkach i tak najważniejsza jest organizacja. Ale pisanie, że niemal krzywdzę swoje dzieci, bo biedne mają trochę dalej do orlika... - ubaw po pachy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Już widzę, jak puszczacie swoje dzieci w miastach same autobusami do tych pubów, orlików, itd. Może jak mają 15-16 lat, ale wcześniej? Z tego co zauważyłam w większym mieście i tak rodzicie z tymi młodszymi dziećmi jeżdżą albo autobusami, albo samochodami. A do pubu niepełnoletni po co? ;-P Mam do miasta powiatowego 15 minut samochodem, w "centrum" wszędzie dojedzie się w kilka minut - na basen, do kina, do teatru i do muzeum. Ośrodek zdrowia i pogotowie mam 3 km od siebie, szkołę i przedszkole jeszcze bliżej. Kilometr od domu jest boisko (może nie Orlik, ale dzieciom to obojętne, bo co dzień po boisku biegają), na mojej wsi mam też kręgielnię sfinansowaną ze środków unijnych. Stosunkowo duży sklep jest blisko, więc na zakupy wcale jakoś szczególnie do dużego miasta nie muszę się wybierać. Do tego mam ciszę, spokój, i tak - sarenki i konie za płotem i wcale nie zamierzam zmienić tego na miasto, choć jestem z tych, którym w zasadzie obojętne, gdzie mieszkają. Za to mój mąż mieszkał i w mieście i na wsi i z ulgą na wieś wrócił.
> 
> Nie zrozumcie mnie źle, w ogóle nie chodzi mi o to, że tu czy tu jest lepiej. Co kto woli, dla mnie w obu przypadkach i tak najważniejsza jest organizacja. Ale pisanie, że niemal krzywdzę swoje dzieci, bo biedne mają trochę dalej do orlika... - ubaw po pachy.


 :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: .lubię te klimaty ,ale jak mongołowi to wytłumaczyć. :big grin: .Miło tego posłuchać. :yes:

----------


## Bracianka

Jak sam tłumaczyłeś, to było dobrze  :big tongue:

----------


## compi

Gdy patrzę na te nieszczęśliwe dzieci na wsiach to zaczynam się zastanawiać, które ma gorzej, to z miasta czy te mieszkające niedaleko mnie? Mają las, rzekę, oświetlone boisko pod bokiem. Śmigają na rowerach, skuterach, quadach, a w domach kultury stają na głowie i dają spory wybór. Czasy się zmieniły, kiedyś dzieciak na wsi był zazwyczaj skazany na samego siebie, bo rodzic z pola nie schodził. Ale fakt,  chińszczyznę na smartphonie może sobie tylko pooglądać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Gdy patrzę na te nieszczęśliwe dzieci na wsiach to zaczynam się zastanawiać, które ma gorzej, to z miasta czy te mieszkające niedaleko mnie? Mają las, rzekę, oświetlone boisko pod bokiem. Śmigają na rowerach, skuterach, quadach, a w domach kultury stają na głowie i dają spory wybór. Czasy się zmieniły, kiedyś dzieciak na wsi był zazwyczaj skazany na samego siebie, bo rodzic z pola nie schodził. Ale fakt,  chińszczyznę na smartphonie może sobie tylko pooglądać.


Nie na widzę złośliwej ironii.Ale w tym przypadku compuś piknie to ująłeś.


> Czasy się zmieniły, kiedyś dzieciak na wsi był zazwyczaj skazany na samego siebie, bo rodzic z pola nie schodził.


*Stanowska nie ma pola.To ja dyskryminuje i dyskredytuje w oczach opinii publicznej FM.*

----------


## urszula81apol

Za nic w świecie nie chciałabym mieszkać na wsi. Nawet zbudowanie domu pod miastem albo na jego obrzeżach, daje możliwość korzystania ze wszystkich udogodnień jakie oferuje miasto. Poza tym na wsi ludzie interesują się Twoim życiem, co robisz i z kim. Nie zniosłabym tego.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Za nic w świecie nie chciałabym mieszkać na wsi. Nawet zbudowanie domu pod miastem albo na jego obrzeżach, daje możliwość korzystania ze wszystkich udogodnień jakie oferuje miasto. Poza tym na wsi ludzie interesują się Twoim życiem, co robisz i z kim. Nie zniosłabym tego.


Ponieważ gdyż czasami ale nawet.Chrzanisz głupoty.Dobrze ,że nie mieszkasz na wsi.Wiesz dlaczego bo te twoje 34 lata już zaprzepaściłaś. :big tongue: .Zresztą można dyskutować z młodym kotem FM.......... przy min. 10 postach.Odpadasz.Czytaj. :smile:  :wink:  :big tongue:  :bye:

----------


## kemot_p

> Nie przetłumaczysz tym, którzy dzieci nie posiadają.  I tyle. 
> Małżeństwo 50 latków bez dzieci lub z dziećmi dorosłymi, w kwestii trybu życia,  problemów,  codzienności itp NIE MA NIC WSPÓLNEGO z małżeństwem 30 latków z 2-3 małych dzieci. NIC. Więc ciężko się porozumieć.


Ja akurat mam dziecko i mieszkam obecnie w mieście, moja siostra cioteczna mieszka we wsi i ma dwójkę dzieci. I mogę powiedzieć zarówno mi jak i jej tyle samo czasu zajmuje zaprowadzenie dziecka do szkoły/przedszkola, zawiezienie na basen, czy na angielski. Dlatego pomimo tego, że mam dziecko a drugie w drodze już planuję budowę domu na wsi. 



> Poza tym na wsi ludzie interesują się Twoim życiem, co robisz i z kim. Nie zniosłabym tego.


Ja rozumiem, że wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy, ale jesteśmy ludźmi dorosłymi więc nie używajmy argumentów na poziomie gimnazjalnym. Ten argument o wścipskich sąsiadach ... przecież to nie argument tylko przejaw niedojrzałości.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja akurat mam dziecko i mieszkam obecnie w mieście, moja siostra cioteczna mieszka we wsi i ma dwójkę dzieci. I mogę powiedzieć zarówno mi jak i jej tyle samo czasu zajmuje zaprowadzenie dziecka do szkoły/przedszkola, zawiezienie na basen, czy na angielski. Dlatego pomimo tego, że mam dziecko a drugie w drodze już planuję budowę domu na wsi. 
> 
> Ja rozumiem, że wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy, ale jesteśmy ludźmi dorosłymi więc nie używajmy argumentów na poziomie gimnazjalnym. Ten argument o wścipskich sąsiadach ...* przecież to nie argument tylko przejaw niedojrzałości*.


O tym już pisałem wyżej.

Mówiłem ,że cię lubię?Tak na FM trzeba pisać posty w temacie.Brawo.Ukłon w twą stronę. :wink:

----------


## kamil2k3

Nie no 8 stron i w zasadzie nic z tego nie wynika niektóre argumenty są po prostu tak nie trafione w stylu MC donalda jeśli przez wyjazd na wieś dzieciaki by nigdy tego nie zjadły to tylko dodatkowy plus jak dla mnie.
Jak nie ma infrastruktury to może warto zrobić inwestycję w takiej wsi i mieć pod nosem własny interes więc tu widzę kolejny plus.
Ale prawda jest taka że wieś to często tylko z nazwy jest i trzeba odróżnić mieszkanie na wiosce od prowadzenia roli to są 2 różne rzeczy.

Jednego zato jestem pewny, że nikt z tych osób miastowych nie wytrzymał by w prawdziwym mieście typu wawa wrocław gdańsk w samym centrum przecież od 8 do 18 tam się nie da myśli zebrać i co wyszli byście w środku miasta nie wiem na trawe się opalać do waszego ogrodu a w koło pełno ludzi samochodów i jeszcze tramwaj co jakiś czas w takim miescie chcecie mieszkać ? to powodzenia wiadomo że koszt zakupu takiej działki był by zabujczy ale i tak nikt by tam długo nie wytrzymał.

Argument w stylu że ludzie się interesują moim życiem akurat jest prawdziwy bo fakt na wioskach tak jest mam rodzinę i oni faktycznie żyją życiem innych nie rozumiem tego, ale mi osobiście to zupełnie nie przeszkadza mam naprawdę w głębokim poważaniu kto i co tam o mnie wie czy myśli znajomych i rodziny mam dużo nie muszę szukać nowych na wiosce.

----------


## gahan

Hmm, mam wrażenie,że niektóre osoby to wsi na oczy nie widziały, albo naoglądały się "Kogel - Mogel" sprzed 30 lat ...

Zastanawiam się jak to bardzo skrzywdziłam swoje dzieci mieszkając całe życie na wsi, dziwię się,że mój, studiujący na politechnice w dużym mieście syn co tydzień wraca do domu i bynajmniej nie po to,żebym mu skarpetki wyprała i wałówkę spakowała ... 

Już kiedyś, dawno, pisałam o raporcie dot. młodzieży z Nowej Huty  - 70% z nich nigdy nie widziało rynku w Krakowie ani nie byli na Wawelu. Nie mogłam w to uwierzyć,sądziłam,że pomylono dane. 
Sam fakt mieszkania w mieście  koło filharmonii nie świadczy o bywaniu w tym miejscu co tydzień. 
O McDonaldzie nie wspominam - choć dla niektórych stołowanie się w nim urasta do rangi ... no właśnie ... jakiej ? 

Moje dzieci z racji studiowania i mieszkania zdążyły dobrze poznać miasto, a jednak planują swoją przyszłość na wsi - chyba,że praca zawodowa  przymusi ich do mieszkania w mieście. Coś z nimi nie tak ?

----------


## Kejt_R

Mnie by było żal każdej złotówki wydanej na dom/mieszkanie w mieście. Kiedy patrzę na coraz większy stopień zabetonowania, uszczelnianie każdej luki, brak miejsca na parkingach nawet tych płatnych, niekończące się korki uliczne, co kilometr biedronka, to robi mi się duszno. Mimo, że całe życie mieszkam w mieście, a może dlatego i to już zmęczenie materiału zbyt dużym zagęszczeniem. 
W ogóle dyskusja jest śmieszna i jej wynik jest przewidywalny. Nie rozumiem tego wzburzenia. Każdy ma co lubi, o ile jest świadomy swoich preferencji  :big grin: 
Ja chcę wyjechać na wieś, ale dojrzałam do tego dość późno i nie dziwię się, że ludzie mający dzieci w wieku szkolnym częściej wybierają miasto, ewentualnie obrzeża. Co by nie mówić jest wygodniej, zwłaszcza jeśli oboje rodzice pracują. 
Ja tymczasem swoje w mieście odbębniłam, czuje się trochę jak po ciężkim wyroku. Teraz będę zażywać przestrzeni i bliskości z naturą  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

> Nie przetłumaczysz tym, którzy dzieci nie posiadają.  I tyle. 
> Małżeństwo 50 latków bez dzieci lub z dziećmi dorosłymi, w kwestii trybu życia,  problemów,  codzienności itp NIE MA NIC WSPÓLNEGO z małżeństwem 30 latków z 2-3 małych dzieci. NIC. Więc ciężko się porozumieć.


DOKŁADNIE!
I pisz im po raz ósmy, że dzieci wcześniej, czy później polecą do miasta, bo im się huśtawki w ogrodzie i quady znudzą. Pójdą w stronę cywilizacji. Pewnie na początku będą dojeżdżać na wieś, bo gdzie mieliby się podziać? Ale potem - większość się wyprowadzi z przysłowiowego "Wypizdowa", bo im nie będą ogrodowe huśtawki w głowach...
W mieście to ryzyko jest zminimalizowane, bo i parę uczelni pod nosem, a przede wszystkim większe możliwości zatrudnienia się gdziekolwiek, nawet na początek za nędzne 1300zł. Ale mają dojazd do pracy komunikacją miejską. Zresztą nie chce mi się dalej pisać, bo i tak nie zrozumiecie, że dla was może i lepsza wieś, ale dla dzieci, w przyszłości to będzie problem. I tyle.

----------


## pepa

Miasto czy wieś? 
To proste- wieś 2 km pod miastem: )

----------


## Stanowska

> Moje dzieci z racji studiowania i mieszkania zdążyły dobrze poznać miasto, a jednak planują swoją przyszłość na wsi - chyba,że praca zawodowa  przymusi ich do mieszkania w mieście. Coś z nimi nie tak ?


Ooo widzisz, widzisz... coś zaczyna dzwonić, coś zaczynasz już myśleć w odpowiednim kierunku, że syn po Politechnice, to na wsi może założyć, co najwyżej, skład węgla i papy. I to tylko wtedy, jak mu dasz na to pieniądze.
A że przyjeżdżają co tydzień szczęśliwi? Ja cały czas wracam do rodzinnego domu szczęśliwa, bo zajebistych rodziców mam  :wiggle: 
Oni pewnie też  :yes:

----------


## Stanowska

> Miasto czy wieś? 
> To proste- wieś 2 km pod miastem: )


Pod warunkiem, że dociera tam podmiejski autobus linii "W"  :wink:

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Jednego zato jestem pewny, że nikt z tych osób miastowych nie wytrzymał by w prawdziwym mieście typu wawa wrocław gdańsk w samym centrum przecież od 8 do 18 tam się nie da myśli zebrać i co wyszli byście w środku miasta nie wiem na trawe się opalać do waszego ogrodu a w koło pełno ludzi samochodów i jeszcze tramwaj co jakiś czas w takim miescie chcecie mieszkać ? to powodzenia wiadomo że koszt zakupu takiej działki był by zabujczy ale i tak nikt by tam długo nie wytrzymał.


Wytrzymałby, wytrzymałby. Jest tylko tyci problem.  Malutki. Czyli KASA. W Warszawie są miejsca gdzie możesz mieć ogródek, altanę grillową, śpiewy ptaków itd. Jest cisza, no trochę słychać miasto ale jakby w tle i to zupełnie nie przeszkadza. Do metra jest 200m do tramwajów podobnie do autobusów ze 100m. Marny domek tam (pół bliźniaka do remontu na małej działce) kosztuje ok 3 mln. Fajny domek od 5 mln w górę... Ale poza tym nie widzę minusów  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

> Hmm, mam wrażenie,że niektóre osoby to wsi na oczy nie widziały, albo naoglądały się "Kogel - Mogel" sprzed 30 lat ...
> 
> Zastanawiam się jak to bardzo skrzywdziłam swoje dzieci mieszkając całe życie na wsi,


Gahan, nie uprawiaj socjotechniki na forum, skoro nie potrafisz. 
Bo po pierwsze nikt nigdzie nie napisał, że wyrządzasz krzywdę dzieciom, dlatego że mieszkasz na wsi. Mowa była o ograniczonych możliwościach dorastających dzieci, mieszkających na wsi i to raczej tylko w przypadkach, gdzie ludzie przenoszą się na wieś/stawiają tam dom - to raz.
Dwa, jak sama widzisz, jakimś cudem Twoje własne dzieci nie mieszkają już na wsi, prawda?  :WTF: 

Ale ja nie o tym, bo tak widzę po składni wypowiedzi, żeś wieśniaczką nie jest, albo jak wolisz, jesteś wykształconą wieśniaczką. (nie mylić z wieśniarą rzecz jasna)  :no: 
Mam takie pytanie, czy mieszkając od urodzenia na wsi, a mając kontakt (jak przypuszczam) z miastem, zauważasz różnicę w kulturze/zachowaniach ludzi ze wsi i z miasta? Czy na wsi nie jest więcej ludzi zawistnych niż w mieście? Zazdroszczą innym stanu posiadania?
Bardzo mnie to ciekawi, jak ty to postrzegasz, bo ja swoje obserwacje wyraziłam już w paru poprzednich postach - nie mówię o wszystkich ludziach, ale czy u Was na wsi też tak jest?

----------


## Stanowska

> W Warszawie są miejsca gdzie możesz mieć ogródek, altanę grillową, śpiewy ptaków itd. Jest cisza, no trochę słychać miasto ale jakby w tle i to zupełnie nie przeszkadza.


To samo miałam na myśli i zaznaczałam, aby porównywać rozsądną lokalizację działki w mieście (niekoniecznie w Warszawie) z działką na wsi.
I jak się okazało główną przeszkoda są niestety PIENIĄDZE.
Tylko po co pisać, jak to zajebiście jest na wsi, skoro nigdy nie było okazji mieszkać na działce w mieście? Nie wiecie jak wygląda mieszkanie na ustronnej działce w mieście? To nie piszcie, że na wsi jest tak samo dobrze.
Nie, nie jest. Ze względu chociażby na dzieci, nie jest.

Ale zasada jest stara jak świat - skoro cię nie stać na działkę w mieście, to bronisz tego, co masz, chociaż dostrzegasz minusy, to i tak w głowie dołożysz jedna kreskę, aby minus był plusem.
Natomiast wartością nadrzędną jest przyznać rację, że wolałabym działkę w mieście, gdyby nie ograniczony budżet. Tyle osób się wypowiedziało, ale NIKT tego nie napisał. Kurna, coś w tym musi być! Sprzedaję chałupe w mieście i przeprowadzam się na wieś. Sto milionów much tak pisze-  nie mogą się przecież mylić, że wiejskie gówno jest bardziej smaczne.

Trochę kontrowersyjnie, ale bez urazy proszę to odebrać.

----------


## compi

"Ustronna działka w mieście" ..... jak długo?

----------


## Bracianka

Zaraz zaraz, temat ma tytuł "gdzie mieszkać", nie gdzie pracować... Jeśli chcecie pisać o mieszkaniu i pracy i nauce, to piszcie "gdzie żyć".

Stanowska:



> I pisz im po raz ósmy, że dzieci wcześniej, czy później polecą do miasta, bo im się huśtawki w ogrodzie i quady znudzą. Pójdą w stronę cywilizacji. Pewnie na początku będą dojeżdżać na wieś, bo gdzie mieliby się podziać? Ale potem - większość się wyprowadzi z przysłowiowego "Wypizdowa", bo im nie będą ogrodowe huśtawki w głowach...


No tak, nie mam cywilizacji na tej wsi mojej, w ogóle to wychodek mam na działce, a kibla w domu już nie... 

Większość młodych wyprowadzi się nie z wypizdowa do miasta, tylko tam gdzie będzie praca. Co do pracy w mieście... No cóż różnie bywa, nasz kolega zwolnił się z pracy w mieście, założył własną działalność na wypizdowie, wcale nie skład czy inne wysypisko, tylko normalną techniczną firmę i jeszcze dostał na to kupę kasy z UE. Nie narzeka, w mieście takich firemek jest multum. 

Prawda jest taka, że w dobie internetu i wszechobecnych inwestycji szanse rozwoju dzieci z miasta i ze wsi się wyrównują. Niedługo moim zdaniem wręcz wyższość wsi będzie polegać na tym, że dzieci rozwijają się właśnie w mniejszych i bardziej znających się społecznościach.

Co do wścibstwa ludzi, to chyba nie ma co rozróżniać miasta od wsi - z bloku pochodzę, w bloku w Lublinie całe studia mieszkałam, później w bloku w Stalowej prawie lat pięć - nie ma nic lepszego niż monitoring blokowy i radiowęzeł w postaci sąsiadki z naprzeciwka...  :wink:

----------


## Stanowska

> Prawda jest taka, że w dobie internetu i wszechobecnych inwestycji szanse rozwoju dzieci z miasta i ze wsi się wyrównują.


To też właśnie napisałem, że można założyć skład węgla, zamiast wyjeżdżać ze wsi na jakąś Politechnikę.

----------


## Stanowska

> "Ustronna działka w mieście" ..... jak długo?


Np. na warszawskich Włochach. Od zawsze i na zawsze. I jeszcze pociąg jeździ, poza paroma liniami autobusowymi..

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Np. na warszawskich Włochach. Od zawsze i na zawsze. I jeszcze pociąg jeździ, poza paroma liniami autobusowymi..


Myślałem bardziej o Żoliborzu oficerskim i starych Bielanach. We Włochach to jeszcze nie takie Duże miliony zł  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

> Myślałem bardziej o Żoliborzu oficerskim i starych Bielanach. We Włochach to jeszcze nie takie Duże miliony zł


Ale koledze, który napisał;



> "Ustronna działka w mieście" ..... jak długo?


chodziło o to, że gdzie byś się nie wybudował, to zaraz autostradę obok zrobią.
Przynajmniej ja tak to zrozumiałam.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale potem - większość się wyprowadzi z *przysłowiowego "Wypizdowa"*, bo im nie będą ogrodowe huśtawki w głowach...


A konkretnie, to jakie jest to przysłowie z "Wypizdowem" ?
Rad bym poznać...

----------


## compi

> Ale koledze, który napisał;
> 
> 
> chodziło o to, że gdzie byś się nie wybudował, to zaraz autostradę obok zrobią.
> Przynajmniej ja tak to zrozumiałam.


Znowu zapytam, gdzie szybciej cię wywłaszczą, coś postawią obok, powstanie coś ciekawego z punktu widzenia atrakcji miejskich? U mnie w lesie,1,5 km od ekspresówki czy u ciebie? 
Wracając do argumentów głównych z jednym się na pewno zgadzamy. Zamieszkanie na wsi (tej odległej) z małymi dziećmi to raczej odważny krok, chyba że zatrudniamy nianię z samochodem. I tak odnośnie sąsiadów przypomniał mi się jeden z ostatnich odcinków "Odlotowego Ogrodu". Miejsce akcji jakieś miasto, ładne domki i użeranie się z sąsiadem, który już wszystkim zalazł za skórę. Masz sąsiadów? Bo to był chyba argument na wiejskie NIE.  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> Moje dzieci z racji studiowania i mieszkania zdążyły dobrze poznać miasto, a jednak planują swoją przyszłość na wsi - chyba,że praca zawodowa  przymusi ich do mieszkania w mieście. Coś z nimi nie tak ?


A kto powiedział, że trzeba mieszkać w tej miejscowości w której się pracuje? Ja pracuję w Warszawie, kilkanaście miesięcy po studiach mieszkałem w Śródmieściu, teraz mieszkam w mieście powiatowym pod Warszawą, a za kilka lat jak wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem będę mieszkał na wsi - 5 km od wjazdu na A2 w Grodzisku. Na zachodzie, np. w Niemczech to norma,  że do pracy się dojeżdża po kilkadziesiąt kilometrów dziennie i nikogo to nie dziwi.

----------


## Stanowska

> A konkretnie, to jakie jest to przysłowie z "Wypizdowem" ?
> Rad bym poznać...



I tu mnie masz - dziękuję za zwrócenie uwagi  :roll eyes: 
Rada żem poznaną być  :wink: 
Ale póki co, byś w piórka nie obrósł, to pisz "rad bym był JE poznać", lub "rad byłbym poznać", bo to żeś rad, to ja się cieszę.
Popracuj jeszcze nad jęz. polskim i się umówimy. Pogadamy o przysłowiowych przysłowiach  :wink:

----------


## Stanowska

> Na zachodzie, np. w Niemczech to norma,  że do pracy się dojeżdża po kilkadziesiąt kilometrów dziennie i nikogo to nie dziwi.


U nas, w Polsce, też nikogo to nie dziwi.

----------


## kemot_p

> U nas, w Polsce, też nikogo to nie dziwi.


Ode mnie ze wsi pod pałac kultury w roboczy dzień jadę 40 minut, tyle samo co z tramwajem z Bemowa.
P.S. A w pracy mam kolegę, który dojeżdża z Łodzi.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Znowu zapytam, gdzie szybciej cię wywłaszczą, coś postawią obok, powstanie coś ciekawego z punktu widzenia atrakcji miejskich? U mnie w lesie,1,5 km od ekspresówki czy u ciebie?


No niestety nie mieszkam na Żoliborzu oficerskim ale zapewniam Cię,  że prawdopodobieństwo powstania tam autostrady, marketu, obwodnicy,  spalarni śmieci, zakładu  utylizacji akumulatorów czy składu azbestu jest Daleko mniejsze niż na jakiejkolwiek wsi  :smile:

----------


## compi

> No niestety nie mieszkam na Żoliborzu oficerskim ale zapewniam Cię,  że prawdopodobieństwo powstania tam autostrady, marketu, obwodnicy,  spalarni śmieci, zakładu  utylizacji akumulatorów czy składu azbestu jest Daleko mniejsze niż na jakiejkolwiek wsi


Znam ludzi szczęśliwych z tego, że żyją w Chotomowie ( to już wypizdowo?) i takich uśmiechniętych w Wilanowie. Różni ich tylko  kwota około 1,5 mln na zabezpieczeniu w banku pod hipotekę  :smile: . O Warszawie można by godzinami gdybać, tylko że Stanowska, jak stoi w opisie, mieszka podobno w Białymstoku. Nijak mi nie wychodzi gdzie mogła kupić i postawić dom w ustronnym i bezpiecznym miejscu, ale nie twierdzę, że się jej to nie udało. Tutaj nawet objęte nadzorem konserwatorskim Bojary, leżące blisko centrum, nie są pod tym względem bezpieczne i obok stojącego już od lat domu potrafi wyrosnąć blok Reszta to bardziej lub mniej odległe wsie włączone w ostatnich latach do struktury miejskiej lub działka za niemałe pieniądze w starszych dzielnicach. Bezpiecznym może czuć się ktoś, kto postawił dom na Dojlidach i nagle się okazało, że miasto resztę terenu, już nawet uzbrojonego przez właścicieli pod budowę, włączyło w zakres terenów zielonych i wstrzymało wydawanie pozwoleń. Czy warto wydać 200-250 tysięcy za 600-700 m2 nie wiem, ale +- tak to wygląda w tym mieście. Niedawno pocięto niby bezpieczne dzielnice "obwodówkami" z nierozłącznymi ekranami i na tym podobno to nie koniec, a niby nowoczesną spalarnię pięknie wkomponowano w teren, który zabudowuje się właśnie domkami.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witam , jak budowałem to był wieś ( 12 km od Krakowa ) teraz dom obok domu i ruch jak na rondzie kotlarskim ... Trzeba chyba zwiększyć promień kupna działki do 30 km ...

----------


## kamil2k3

> Wytrzymałby, wytrzymałby. Jest tylko tyci problem.  Malutki. Czyli KASA. W Warszawie są miejsca gdzie możesz mieć ogródek, altanę grillową, śpiewy ptaków itd. Jest cisza, no trochę słychać miasto ale jakby w tle i to zupełnie nie przeszkadza. Do metra jest 200m do tramwajów podobnie do autobusów ze 100m. Marny domek tam (pół bliźniaka do remontu na małej działce) kosztuje ok 3 mln. Fajny domek od 5 mln w górę... Ale poza tym nie widzę minusów


Ale ja wyraźnie napisałem w samym centrum, nie na żadnym uboczu pomijając kwestie finansowe i to że tam w zasadzie już nigdzie nie ma miejsca, ale w takim właśnie centrum nikt by nie wytrzymał.
Każdy naciąga sobie fakty do swojej oceny więc i ja to zrobię, skoro mówimy o mieście to mówmy o centrum a nie uboczach gdzie jest w zasadzie tak samo jak na wiosce pod miastem bo czym to się różni osiedle domków na uboczu miasta od osiedla domków na wiosce poza tym że jest te 5 km dalej ?

Dyskusja jest ogólnie jałowa każdy powinien mieszkać tam gdzie mu się to podoba i zupełnie mi to nie przeszkadza.
Kole w oczy jednak sposób w jaki użytkownik Stanowska wmawia innym, że niemal krzywdę dzieciom się robi i ogólnie jak czytam o tych blokersach murzynach i wieśniakach (słowa Stanowska z innego tematu) to mam wrażenie że jest to naprawdę bardzo uprzedzona osoba nie chcę tu obrażać naprawdę po prostu po tych postach takie się wrażenie odnosi.
To samo z tym że nikt mądry już tu rad nie udziela bo się nie będzie z koniem kopał to obraża osoby które za darmo tu pomagają a trochę ich jest jednak.

Tak czy inaczej chyba nie warto brnąć w tą dyskusję pozdrawiam.

----------


## Stanowska

@kamil2k3
Nie krzywdę dzieciom, tylko sobie, bo dzieci odejdą.
Ale masz rację - niech każdy żyje sobie wg własnego przekonania. W myśl przysłowia, że jak sobie pościelesz, tak się wyśpisz (na starość).
Również uważam temat za zakończony.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Ale ja wyraźnie napisałem w samym centrum, nie na żadnym uboczu pomijając kwestie finansowe i to że tam w zasadzinigdzie nie ma miejsca, ale w takim właśnie centrum nikt by nie wytrzymał.
> Każdy naciąga sobie fakty do swojej oceny więc i ja to zrobię, skoro mówimy o mieście to mówmy o centrum a nie uboczach


Ja pisałem o miejscu przez które przebiega metro. To nie są ubocza  :smile:  Nie wszyscy oczywiście muszą znać topografię stolicy, ale ok nie ważne. 

A wiadomo, że każdy chwali swoje. To się nazywa racjonalizacja wyboru. Każdy niezależnie od wszystkiego stara się wmówić sobie że to Jego wybór jest optymalny.  To naturalne. Nikt nie chce czuć się nie komfortowo mówiąc sobie "wydałem dużo pieniędzy na gównianą rzecz".
Ps. A tak naprawdę i tak kończy się na tym, że chodzi o kasę  :Smile:

----------


## compi

A mi się wydawało, że od kasy wszystko się zaczyna. Marzenia i tak zazwyczaj są dopasowywane do możliwości. Tydzień temu kosiłem trawę. Przy tej ilości deszczu rośnie jak szalona. Znów muszę kosić. W co ja się wpakowałem!? Hahahaa!

----------


## B-tomek

A ja posiałem 2 tygodnie temu i niecierpliwie czekam kiedy wreszcie mi ta trawa zacznie rosnąć ! Naszą lokalizację wybraliśmy ze względu na dzieci. Budujemy w małym miasteczku   na osiedlu ok 400 m od nas mamy szkołę podstawową i gimnazjum. Obecnie w Łodzi dowożę synka do przedszkola przez te wszystkie objazdy i wykopy i szczerze mówiąc choćby z tego względu nie mogę doczekać się przeprowadzki.

----------


## sylwekr

Ja od urodzenia mieszkałem w mieście.... i zacząłem "dusić się". Najpierw w domu jednorodzinnym, później w bloku, a taraz nie mogę doczekać się kiedy dom wybuduję i przeprowadzę się. Z chęcią spędzam czas na działce, czy na budowie, czy przy browarku na grilu, cisza, spokój, na przeciwko las. Ale jednocześnie ok 1km do stacji PKP (dojażdzam do pracy pociągiem i teraz mieszkając w mieście, jeżdzę na stację autem, po przeprowadzce, na pieszo), szkoła 500m (teraz trochę dalej), jedynie do najbliższego sklepu trochę dalej. Jeśli bym był sam chętnie bym mieszkał z dala od cywilizacji, mi to nie przeszkadza, ale jak się ma rodzinę, dzieci, to jednak trzeba brać pod uwagę wygodę dzieci (w dotarciu do szkoły, kolegów), dla mnie obecna lokalizacja jest idealna łączy plusy mieszkania na wsi, jednocześnie blisko miasta w którym się urodziłem i całe życie mieszkałem.

----------


## Stanowska

> Jeśli bym był sam chętnie bym mieszkał z dala od cywilizacji, mi to nie przeszkadza, ale jak się ma rodzinę, dzieci, to jednak trzeba brać pod uwagę wygodę dzieci (w dotarciu do szkoły, kolegów),


Gdybym była na państwowej emeryturze, to z chęcią wyprowadziłabym się na odludzie i każdego ranka spacerowałabym wśród lasów i pól...
Moje "nieszczęścia" są dwa - jedno 10 lat, a drugie niespełna dwa. I to z myślą o nich wybudowałam dom w mieście i zapłaciłam za działkę 160 tys., zamiast 30 tys. poza miastem. I liczę na to, że moja inwestycja w lokalizację domu, zwróci mi się na starość, i że dzieci nie wyjadą z Białegostoku do Warszawy, w poszukiwaniu nowego życia, i będą uczyć się w rodzinnym mieście, bo mają blisko autobusy i taksówki za 15 zł.
Ja sobie tak to ułożyłam, ponieważ miałam/mam przeczucie graniczące z pewnością, że budując dom za miastem, za piętnaście lat zostalibyśmy z mężem sami na 160m2.
Ja wiem, że nie ma reguły, ale dom w mieście daje większą szansę na zatrzymanie dzieci przy sobie. A kto nam zagwarantuje egzystencję na jako takim poziomie? Tusk? Komorowski? Duda?
Tylko i wyłącznie nasze dzieci.

----------


## Arturo72

> I to z myślą o nich wybudowałam dom w mieście i zapłaciłam za działkę 160 tys., zamiast 30 tys. poza miastem.


No to u nas ceny gruntów x3  :wink:

----------


## Bracianka

> I liczę na to, że moja inwestycja w lokalizację domu, zwróci mi się na starość, i że dzieci nie wyjadą z Białegostoku do Warszawy, w poszukiwaniu nowego życia, i będą uczyć się w rodzinnym mieście, bo mają blisko autobusy i taksówki za 15 zł.


Dom w mieście nie da Ci żadnej gwarancji, możesz sobie marzyć  :wink:  Moja mama też marzyła, że jakby z mojej miejscowości do Lublina była kolej, to bym dojeżdżała na studia i mieszkała w domu. Taaa, jasne  :wink:  Prędzej bym Szczecin wybrała  :wink:  i to nie dlatego, że nie kocham swoich rodziców. W pewnym wieku dzieci (a przynajmniej większość) od rodziców odejdą, i szczerze, to jest najzdrowsze. Łudzenie się, że dzieci zostaną, bo wybudowałaś sobie dom w mieście, nic Ci nie da. A co do samej inwestycji... Cóż, z tego co zauważyłam w okolicy, w mieście to sprzedają się mieszkania, a nie domy, prędzej takie mieszkanie byłoby inwestycją.

----------


## gahan

> Ja wiem, że nie ma reguły, ale dom w mieście daje większą szansę na zatrzymanie dzieci przy sobie. A kto nam zagwarantuje egzystencję na jako takim poziomie? Tusk? Komorowski? Duda?
> Tylko i wyłącznie nasze dzieci.


To dzieci mają z Tobą  całe życie  mieszkać ???

----------


## Stanowska

> To dzieci mają z Tobą  całe życie  mieszkać ???


Chciałabym, żeby chociaż jedno.
Miejsca ci u nas w domu dostatek, a ja zawsze mogę się do bloków, które stoją nieopoda,l wyprowadzić. Po prostu chcę, aby ten dom stał się wielopokoleniowym. Nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać w tak dużym domu sama (z mężem) na starość.
Po to ten dom wybudowaliśmy - dla następnego pokolenia. Taką mam cichą nadzieję, że dzieci będą tam mieszkać.

INACZEJ, to ja nie widzę sensu, żeby budować dom!
Dla kogo budujecie? Dla siebie, czy dla dzieci?
Jeżeli tylko dla siebie, to ja naprawdę współczuję, bo już widzę, jak ten Wasz zajebisty dom, będzie wyglądał za lat trzydzieści. Zero remontów, dopóty, dopóki ktoś z rodziny, łaskawie będzie chciał przejąć Waszą krwawicę za parę złotych, kiedy Was już nie będzie. 
Takie życie, niestety.
Budujta gdzie chceta, ale miejcie świadomość, że to co włożyliście w budowę, serce, pójdzie i tak na przetarg. Rodzinny. Gwarantuję.

----------


## sokratis

Najlepiej dla mnie byłoby mieszkać na osiedlu domków jednorodzinnych pod dużym miastem (i oczywiście dobrym dojazdem). Łączy zalety wsi i miasta. Co nie znaczy, że z jakichś korzyści każdej z tych dwóch propozycji nie trzeba rezygnować.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać w tak dużym domu sama (z mężem) na starość.
> Po to ten dom wybudowaliśmy - dla następnego pokolenia. Taką mam cichą nadzieję, że dzieci będą tam mieszkać.


A czy wyobrażasz sobie,żeby zięć czy synowa chciała z teściową mieszkać w jednym domu ? 
Nawet jakby teście czy rodzice byli najwspanialsi ja sobie nie wyobrażam,żeby mi chodzili po domu i patrzyli na ręce co robię,jak się zachowuje,jak wychowuje dzieci itp.
I to pisze facet,którego syn za niedługo będzie się hajtał ale znam to po sobie jak ja byłem w wieku młodego  :wink:

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> ... dom w mieście daje większą szansę na zatrzymanie dzieci przy sobie. A kto nam zagwarantuje egzystencję na jako takim poziomie? Tylko i wyłącznie nasze dzieci.





> Chciałabym, żeby chociaż jedno.
> Miejsca ci u nas w domu dostatek, a ja zawsze mogę się do bloków, które stoją nieopoda,l wyprowadzić. Po prostu chcę, aby ten dom stał się wielopokoleniowym. Nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać w tak dużym domu sama (z mężem) na starość.
> Po to ten dom wybudowaliśmy - dla następnego pokolenia. Taką mam cichą nadzieję, że dzieci będą tam mieszkać.
> 
> INACZEJ, to ja nie widzę sensu, żeby budować dom!
> Dla kogo budujecie? Dla siebie, czy dla dzieci?
> Jeżeli tylko dla siebie, to ja naprawdę współczuję, bo już widzę, jak ten Wasz zajebisty dom, będzie wyglądał za lat trzydzieści. Zero remontów, dopóty, dopóki ktoś z rodziny, łaskawie będzie chciał przejąć Waszą krwawicę za parę złotych, kiedy Was już nie będzie. 
> Takie życie, niestety.
> Budujta gdzie chceta, ale miejcie świadomość, że to co włożyliście w budowę, serce, pójdzie i tak na przetarg. Rodzinny. Gwarantuję.


Nie da się dzieciom zaplanować życia.
Nie możesz dzisiaj wiedzieć jakie będą miały plany na przyszłość, czy i gdzie będą chciały studiować. A jak na studia wyjadą do Londynu, a propozycję pracy dostaną w Toronto?? 

Wyprowadziliśmy się z miasta 15 lat temu, gdy nasze dziecko było w podstawówce, studiuje blisko, ale mamy świadomość, ze on ma inne plany na przyszłość niż my, nie zamierzamy jej planować życia. Dom zbudowaliśmy dla nas, mieszkamy i cieszymy się sobą. 
Nawiązując do tematu - nam lepiej na wsi. W życiu bym do miasta nie wróciła. Jedyna uciążliwość to dojazdy do pracy w zimie, ale pozostałe rzeczy to same plusy, a zima nie trwa wiecznie.

----------


## sylwekr

> Nie da się dzieciom zaplanować życia.
> Nie możesz dzisiaj wiedzieć jakie będą miały plany na przyszłość, czy i gdzie będą chciały studiować. A jak na studia wyjadą do Londynu, a propozycję pracy dostaną w Toronto?? 
> 
> Wyprowadziliśmy się z miasta 15 lat temu, gdy nasze dziecko było w podstawówce, studiuje blisko, ale mamy świadomość, ze on ma inne plany na przyszłość niż my, nie zamierzamy jej planować życia. Dom zbudowaliśmy dla nas, mieszkamy i cieszymy się sobą. 
> Nawiązując do tematu - nam lepiej na wsi. W życiu bym do miasta nie wróciła. Jedyna uciążliwość to dojazdy do pracy w zimie, ale pozostałe rzeczy to same plusy, a zima nie trwa wiecznie.


My też mamy takie podejście, dom budujemy dla nas nie dla dzieci. Tam będziemy mieszkali jak dożyjemy emerytury. Nie będzie tam miejsca na to aby któreś dzieci zamieszkało ze swoją rodziną, ale jednocześnie chcemy im zapewnić jakiś start w życiu, zatem mieszkanie które mamy nie będzie sprzedane, a jak dobrze pójdzie to zanim dzieci dorosną dla obydwojga będziemy mieli mieszkania w blokach. Co z nimi zrobią czy będą tam mieszkali, czy sprzedadzą ich sprawa. Jeśli by chcieli blisko rodziców mieszkać to może jakieś działki pozostaną blisko nas i tam swoje domy pobudują, ale ja na to nie liczę, sam wyprowadziłem się od rodziców jak tylko ożeniłem i to według mnie jest najzdrowsze, zatem moje dzieci też niech idą swoją drogą, a dom który teraz wybuduję ma mnie stać utrzymać jak będę miał nędzną emeryturę na starość...

----------


## Stanowska

> Nie da się dzieciom zaplanować życia.


Uwierz, że da się.
Ja całe życie myślę o dzieciach i o niczym innym.
Mój dom wybudowałam dla dzieci, nie dla teściowej. I chcę im zaplanować dobre życie.
Być może ty masz inaczej i myślisz tylko o sobie. Ja mam nadzieję, że na starość ktoś mi poda tę szklankę wody. I tak planuję, żeby było to moje dziecko, a nie opiekunka.

----------


## Stanowska

> My też mamy takie podejście, dom budujemy dla nas nie dla dzieci.[...]  Jeśli by chcieli blisko rodziców mieszkać to może jakieś działki pozostaną blisko nas i tam swoje domy pobudują, ale ja na to nie liczę, sam wyprowadziłem się od rodziców jak tylko ożeniłem i to według mnie jest najzdrowsze, zatem moje dzieci też niech idą swoją drogą, a dom który teraz wybuduję ma mnie stać utrzymać jak będę miał nędzną emeryturę na starość...


Yyyyy... bardzo głupie podejście do sprawy. No chyba żeś Pan emerytowany wojskowy, w stopniu Pułkownika, to se Pan poradzisz bez dzieci.

----------


## Stanowska

> A czy wyobrażasz sobie,żeby zięć czy synowa chciała z teściową mieszkać w jednym domu ? 
> Nawet jakby teście czy rodzice byli najwspanialsi ja sobie nie wyobrażam,żeby mi chodzili po domu i patrzyli na ręce co robię,jak się zachowuje,jak wychowuje dzieci itp.
> I to pisze facet,którego syn za niedługo będzie się hajtał ale znam to po sobie jak ja byłem w wieku młodego


Wiesz co? Wyobrażam to sobie. Mieszkać z teściową? Spoko, dopóty, dopóki mnie bardzo nie  wqrwi. Wtedy oczywiście poważna rozmowa, która wyjasni wszystko na następne parę lat.

----------


## tereska77

> Wiesz co? Wyobrażam to sobie. Mieszkać z teściową? Spoko, dopóty, dopóki mnie bardzo nie  wqrwi. Wtedy oczywiście poważna rozmowa, która wyjasni wszystko na następne parę lat.



Nie Ty masz mieszkac z tesciowa, tylko to Ty bedziesz tesciowa i pytanie brzmi, czy synowa bedzie chciala z Toba mieszkac  :big tongue: 
Musialabys miec baaardzo duzy dom, zeby mlodzi czuli sie swobodnie.

Nie wykluczam, ze bede kiedys musiala sie zaopiekowac swoja tesciowa, ale zasadnicza roznica bedzie taka, ze to ona bedzie mieszkac u mnie, a nie ja u niej...

----------


## bowess

> @kamil2k3
> Nie krzywdę dzieciom, tylko sobie, bo dzieci odejdą.
> Ale masz rację - niech każdy żyje sobie wg własnego przekonania. W myśl przysłowia, że jak sobie pościelesz, tak się wyśpisz (na starość).
> Również uważam temat za zakończony.


Szkoda, że nie wytrzymałaś w postanowieniu, bo ostatnie posty to już nie jest dyskusja na temat, tylko prezentowanie własnej postawy jako "jedynej słusznej". Nie rozumiem, dlaczego podejście *sylwka* określiłaś jako głupie. Dla mnie wszystko jest tu logiczne - dzieciom pomóc w starcie w dorosłe życie, ale nie według mojego widzimisię, tylko według ich możliwości, szans, talentów, a samemu mieć lokum, które można utrzymać i remontować z własnych przychodów. Budować dom większy niż własne możliwości finansowe, bo jak dzieci dorosną to się dołożą do utrzymania i porobią remonty? A na co dzieciom taka kula u nogi?
Nie wiem, czy mieszkałaś ze starszą osobą, czy opiekowałaś się kimś schorowanym, czy miałaś okazję pomieszkać u teściów. Prezentujesz bardzo radykalne poglądy, w których siebie stawiasz w pozycji pępka świata. Jak najmniej rozczarowań życzę.

----------


## Arturo72

> Yyyyy... bardzo głupie podejście do sprawy. No chyba żeś Pan emerytowany wojskowy, w stopniu Pułkownika, to se Pan poradzisz bez dzieci.


Chyba nie doczytałaś,jest to bardzo mądre podejście:



> a dom który teraz wybuduję ma mnie stać utrzymać jak będę miał nędzną emeryturę na starość...


A jak sama niedawno pisałaś:



> Większość życia spędziłam na wsi, *teraz moi rodzice mieszkają sami w dużym domu*.


Nie bierzesz tego pod uwagę co z dużą dozą prawdopodobieństwa może się stać u Ciebie.

A tak przy okazji,czemu nie mieszkasz ze swoją rodziną u rodziców ?

----------


## surgi22

A większych problemów nie macie ? Dyskusja o wyższości Świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad Wielkanocnymi jest równie owocna i merytoryczna  :mad: .
Każdy z nas jest inny i szukanie jedynego najlepszego rozwiązania jest śmieszne i niewykonalne. To co dobre dla Nowaka jest niedopuszczalne dla Kowalskiego i tyle truizmów.

----------


## lukasz-kuc

Moje marzenie to miec dzialke z domkiem na wsi na sezon zimowy i letni  :smile:  aby moc gdzie odpoczac od samochodow, wiecznego natloku dziwieku  :smile:  ogolnie wole w bloku bo wygoda, nie palisz ani nic. Wszystko dostarcza zarzadca! Nie mniej jednak, dladużodzietnych dom na wsi o wiele lepszy!

----------


## malwusia

Gdzie lepiej ? To jest najczęściej kwestia KASY  :smile: . Masz pieniądze, kupujesz działkę w dobrej dzielnicy, spokojnej, zacisznej i zagospodarowanej, gdzie zarazem blisko do wszystkiego, co jest potrzebne zwłaszcza rodzinom z dziećmi  - edukacja, sporty, kultura itd. 
Odludne siedliska w uroczych zakątkach tak naprawdę urocze są głównie latem, za wyjątkiem pasjonatów tego typu klimatów. Wieś w sumie także, chyba że to taka wioska - podmiejska sypialnia, gdzie sporo infrastruktury  jest na miejscu i do miasta rzut beretem. 
Oczywiście nie można też generalizować, bo każdy ma inne potrzeby, inną sytuację i zazwyczaj musimy iść na jakieś kompromisy.

----------


## Elfir

a może coś pośredniego między dużym miastem a wsią - mała miejscowość, ale ze wszystkimi udogodnieniami miasta - uzbrojenie działki, sklepy, szkoły, często tez pływalnie, restauracja. Najlepiej w odległości do 50 km do większego miasta, żeby kino było pod ręką.

----------


## malwusia

Z moich obserwacji wynika, że najlepiej, aby dom był w miarę nieduży, ekonomiczny, nie przeinwestowany, w dosyć klasycznym stylu. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego, że taki najłatwiej w razie czego sprzedać i możemy być *mobilni.*  Nie zostaniemy także z potężnym nadmetrażem na starość, kiedy już dzieci pójdą na swoje. Im lepiej pomóc, by mogły się usamodzielnić. 
Mając taki dom, możemy do pewnego etapu mieszkać bliżej szkół, a kiedy się nam zachce grzebać w ogródku na emeryturze, przenieść się gdzieś na działkę pod lasem albo parę rożnych innych wariantów, bo każdy będzie dużo łatwiej zrealizować niż wtedy, kiedy ma się potężną chałupę na karku, po latach zacofaną już technicznie, niemodną i nie dopasowaną do wciąż zmieniających się potrzeb.

----------


## drapek

> a może coś pośredniego między dużym miastem a wsią - mała miejscowość, ale ze wszystkimi udogodnieniami miasta - uzbrojenie działki, sklepy, szkoły, często tez pływalnie, restauracja. Najlepiej w odległości do 50 km do większego miasta, żeby kino było pod ręką.


Jestem właśnie za takim podejściem :yes:  Mieszkam teraz 1km od miasteczka które liczy około 15 tys mieszkańców. Jest kryta pływalnia, kilka szkół. Są całkiem dobre restauracje. Miasteczko bezpieczne bo praktycznie zna się większość ludzi z widzenia. Buduję swój dom 4 km od tego miasteczka. Podoba mi się tu - do pracy mam 15km i przejeżdżam to w 15 minut. W dużych miastach jest jak dla mnie za duży ścisk - szlak by mnie trafił jakbym miał dojeżdżać do pracy 5 km ponad pół godziny a przy godzinach szczytu tak w nich jest.

----------


## compi

> .... Nie zostaniemy także z potężnym nadmetrażem na starość, kiedy już dzieci pójdą na swoje. Im lepiej pomóc, by mogły się usamodzielnić. 
>  .....


Nie wszyscy w tym wątku chcą się pozbyć dzieci z domu. Zresztą życie różnie wygląda, szczególnie u obecnej młodzieży.

----------


## Łukasz,

> Wies wsi nierowna .Sa wsie zabite dechami z dlugim dojazdem do miasta ,a sa wsie polozone blisko miasta w ktorych poziom zycia jest wyzszy niz w miescie .Akurat jeden dom mam na wsi pod miastem i  okolica stanowi charmonijne polaczenie zalet maista i wsi. W okolicy stawy ,ryby ,grzyby sarny podchodza pod dom , spiew ptakow budzi z rana jednym slowem piekne okolicznosci przyrody pelna geba .A z drugiej strony umiejscowienie wsi  i bliskosc obwodnicy  sprawia ,iz praktycznie w kazdy punkt Krakowa jestem w stanie dojechac w ciagu 25- 40 minut ,co w przypadku mieszkania w miescie nie jest mozliwe , gdyz musze zawsze przebic sie przez jakies korki ktorych nie ma na obwodnicy.Do tego polska wies strasznie sie zmienila w ostatnich latach ,wpompowano potworne pieniedze w chlopow ktorzy udaja rolnikow(statystyczny Krusowiec w mojej gminie pracuje ok 40 godzin rocznie na swoim niby gospodarstwie)  i widoczne jest to np: w sferze uslug handlu itp ,gdyz zwiekszony popyt wynikajacy z przerostu dochodow niby rolnikow gdzies musi znalesc ujscie .Mieszkajac na wsi jestem w zasiiegu CZETRECH !!! firm cateringowych z bezplatna dostawa (zeby bylo dowcipniej jedna kanjpa serwuje potrawy kuchni francuzkiej ,chiszpanskiej i wloskiej  i ma obsluge w jezyku angielskiem i francuskim ) i dowozna obiady lub pizze nawet do lasu lub jeziora .Do tego ceny w okolicznych knajpach sa nizsze niz w miescie ,przecietny obiad w dobrej okolicznej restuaracji kosztuje ok 10-15zl , najblizszy sklep mam minute jazdy od domu ,czynny 7 dni w tygodniu ,w okolicznym miasteczku sa 3 markety (jeszcze 5 lat temu byl jeden), w okolicy kilka firmowych sklepow wedliniarskich z  na tyle dobra wedlina ,iz moja rodzina sie tam chetnie zaopatruje , w okolicy skladow budowlanych bez liku i o dziwo ,czesto ceny sa nizsze niz w Krakowie (moze dlatego ,ze czynsze sa nizsze) i maja rzeczy ktore ciezko uswiadczyc w marketach budowlanych .Fakt gdyby nie dotacje wiele z tych interesow nie mialby prawa bytu , bo maja nieraz koszta wieksze od dochodow ,ale dopuki  jada na dotacjach jakos dzilaja  Do tego maja tam miejsce rzeczy ktorych nie uswiadczysz w miescie jak np: organizowanie  przez rodzicow dzieci chodzacych do szkoly grilli ,w kazdym tygodniu w ogrodku u innego dziecka ,z czym pierwszy raz w zyciu sie zetknolem .Poza tym zamiast pracowac ,zeby zaplacic ZUS  prowadzac firme siedze grzecznie na Krusie co w moim przypadku  skutkuje rocznymi oszczednosciami wynoszacymi kilkanascie tys zl ,a gdy perspektywicznie otworze kiedys  pensjonacik ,to nie dosc ,ze nie beda placil ZUSu  ani podatku  to jeszcze moga dostac doplate  do niego i to w wysokosci ponad 100.000zl ,a junior majac 19 lat gdy otworzy firme tez bedzie jechal na Krusie  i znajac zycie na dotacji , zreszta gdyby ludzie czesciej uzywali mozgow to budujac sie  pod miastem mogliby uzyskac spore dotacje na budowe /remont domu ,ale jakos wola brac kredyty na cale zycie , bo to jest modniejsze .Szczerze mowiac inwestujac na wsi rownowartosc mieszkania  w bloku  lepiej dzis korzystjac z  preferencyjnych kredytow dotowanych oczywiscie z pieniedzy podatnikow  kupic z kilkadzisiat hektarow z domem  i praktycznie nic nie uprawiajac taki kredyt mozna z roznego typu dotacji splacic w ciagu kilku lat,a potem spokojnie zyc z doplat , budujac i remontujac budynki korzystajac z roznego rodzaju dotacji .Ogolnie w moim konkretnym przypadku poziom zycia na  wsi ma lepszy niz w miescie ,a piekne okolicznosci przyrody gratis  i zupelnie nie moge pojac bredzenia politykow o ciezkiej doli polskiego chlopa i biedzie na wsi  .Pozdrawiam wszystkich wiosennie ,bo ptaszki ladnie spiewaja za oknem


Zapraszam na tą cudowną wieś i na kilkunastohektarowe gospodarstwo proszę z tego wyżyć i utrzymać całą rodzinę uzyskując dochody jedynie z roli. Niby czemu wszyscy uciekają do miasta bo w mieście jest gorzej o tuż nie w mieście jest łatwiej o wszystko. Wiem z doświadczenia jak jest tu i tu na wsi jest fajnie jak ktoś na starcie dostaje gospodarstwo CAŁE ze wszystkim sprzętem, poza tym kupić hektar ziemi to w mojej okolicy jest minimum 50000 pln.dotacja unijna około 700pln na hektar.

----------


## panfotograf

Mieszkałem w różnych dużych i małych miastach.
Obecnie mieszkam na wsi (pod miastem 40 tys.) we własnym domu i nigdy mi się tak dobrzenie nie mieszkało. Do pracy 5 km. Dziecko do przedszkola 3 km. Cisza, spokój, bażanty i sarny. Choć te ostatnie mnie zaczynają nawet denerwować bo mi drzewka obgryzają - ale co tam.
Dla mnie eldorado i współczuję tym którzy muszą w dużym mieście mieszkać. Hałas, spaliny, korki.

Kolega kiedyś mieszkał niby w Warszawie, ale pracę miał po drugiej stronie miasta. Jeździł 70 km w jedną stronę przez miasto :mad:  Trzy godziny dziennie w samochodzie - koszmar.

----------


## beatagl

> Nie wszyscy w tym wątku chcą się pozbyć dzieci z domu. Zresztą życie różnie wygląda, szczególnie u obecnej młodzieży.


Dokładnie !!!

----------


## malwusia

"Pozbyć się" dzieci to brzmi bardzo pejoratywnie. Dzieciom przede wszystkim nie należy podcinać skrzydeł ani też wywierać presji. Moje np. by się nie mogło rozwijać w mieście wojewódzkim, w którym mieszkamy - musiało wyfrunąć dalej.

----------


## compi

Woleliśmy zbudować dom w którym zawsze syn i jego siostra będą mogli zamieszkać z partnerami i swoimi dziećmi. Wybór wsi i lasu był jednogłośny. Mieszkaliśmy ponad 20 lat w mieście i do powrotów nikt się nie pali. Tak zaplanowaliśmy ilość pokoi by w razie potrzeby można było swobodnie mieszkać razem. Oczywiście słowo swobodnie przy trzech rodzinach na 147m2 nie brzmi idealnie, ale się da. W przypadku gdyby "wyfrunęły" taki metraż będziemy wstanie utrzymać wspólnymi siłami z żoną. Życzę oczywiście każdemu ze swoich dzieci aby się całkowicie usamodzielniły, ale nawet obietnice zwiększenia kwot wolnych od podatków, obniżki VAT-u, podniesienie minimalnych pensji i inne obiecanki nie zagwarantują zarobków na takim poziomie by kupić lub wybudować coś swojego. Za granicę zdążą zawsze wyjechać.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Doś istotny jest dojazd / czytaj także dostęp / do pracy , szkoły przedszkola , sklepów tych szczególnie  tych małych co to po sól trzeba szybko wyskoczyć... 
Dostęp do komunikacji PUBLICZNEJ ... małe dzieci nie jeżdżą własnymi  samochodami jak ich rodzice ..

Wieś ?
Owszem .
Tylko taka ja np Żabia Wola , z dobrym dojazdem do  miast oraz bogata ofertą usługową dla mieszkańców , także możliwość PRACY na miejscu...  
Budowanie się "w środku pola " chociaż kilka km bliżej Wa-wy  gdzie wszyscy rano próbują wyjechać jedną kreta dróżką do Wa-wy ... koszmar .

----------


## tomaszwawa

Na razie mieszkam w mieście i tutaj zostaję, bo mam pracę a wszystkie wioski znajdujące się w pobliżu nie są tak dobrze rozwinięte. Chciałbym kiedyś wyjechać i osiedlić się właśnie na wsi, ale takiej, która ma dobry dojazd do miasta, ciekawy krajobraz i możliwości.

----------


## malwusia

> Doś istotny jest dojazd / czytaj także dostęp / do pracy , szkoły przedszkola , sklepów tych szczególnie  tych małych co to po sól trzeba szybko wyskoczyć... 
> Dostęp do komunikacji PUBLICZNEJ ... małe dzieci nie jeżdżą własnymi  samochodami jak ich rodzice ..
> 
> Wieś ?
> Owszem .
> Tylko taka ja np Żabia Wola , z dobrym dojazdem do  miast oraz bogata ofertą usługową dla mieszkańców , także możliwość PRACY na miejscu...  
> Budowanie się "w środku pola " chociaż kilka km bliżej Wa-wy  gdzie wszyscy rano próbują wyjechać jedną kreta dróżką do Wa-wy ... koszmar .


W pełni się zgadzam, 100 % racji.  PRACA, SZKOŁA, dostęp do komunikacji = podstawa ! 
Możemy pracować w domu na odległej wsi (mnie przez wiele lat wystarczył do pracy tylko internet), ale z kolei dzieci będą miały wtedy daleko do dobrych szkół. 
Jak nie ze szkołami, to z kolei z pracą może być problem. Ja odwrotnie do większości dojeżdżam do pracy z miasta na wieś. I prawie codziennie przychodzi do firmy  ktoś z wioski pytać o pracę. Choćby na krótko, nawet  na czarno.. Smutne to.. Nie mają jak dojechać do miasta, bo dziennie są tylko 2 autobusy. A na auto i benzynę tych ludzi nie stać - tu w regionie się zarabia najniższą krajową. 
Wieś piękna, pola, lasy.. sarny podchodzą pod firmę, stada  żurawi. I co z tego ? Nikt się nie naje tymi widokami.
Pozazdrościć tym, którym się uda znaleźć piękne miejsce, gdzie można to wszystko połączyć i pogodzić  :smile:

----------


## aisab

Najlepiej budować na wsi blisko jakiegoś miasta. Myśmy tak właśnie wybudowali i niedługo zamieszkamy. Do miasta mamy 5 km. A w naszej wsi jest przedszkole,  szkoła gimnazjum, kościół, sklep, stacja PKP. Działkę mamy pod lasem...widoki są super: sarny, zające, liski, żaby, jaszczurki, zaskrońce.....moje dzieci są zachwycone..........I powiem szczerze że na tej wsi mają więcej kontaktu z dzieciakami niż w mieście.

----------


## darekmroczek

Najlepiej zdecydowanie jest niedaleko miasta, tak do 10 km. Wtedy się nie traci czasu na stanie w korkach, a też tak tłoczno nie jest. Wieś raczej zostawmy na rekreację.

----------


## GrzesiekWachacz

Dyskusja gdzie lepiej mieszkać- w mieście czy na wsi to jak dla mnie debatowanie co było pierwsze jajko czy kura. Ile ludzi tyle upodobań. Znam zarówno osoby które mieszkają na wsi bo nie wyobrażają sobie życia w mieście jak i osoby, które cieszą się, że nie muszą palić w piecu czy kosić trawnika za to w ogóle nie przeszkadza im, że za każdą ścianą mają sąsiada.

----------


## panfotograf

> Dyskusja gdzie lepiej mieszkać- w mieście czy na wsi to jak dla mnie debatowanie co było pierwsze jajko czy kura. Ile ludzi tyle upodobań. Znam zarówno osoby które mieszkają na wsi bo nie wyobrażają sobie życia w mieście jak i osoby, które cieszą się, że nie muszą palić w piecu czy kosić trawnika za to w ogóle nie przeszkadza im, że za każdą ścianą mają sąsiada.


 Ale dla kogoś, kto stoi przed dylematem wyboru gdzie kupić/budować dom w którym spędzi resztę swojego życia, opinie (na podstawie osobistych doświadczeń) mogą pomóc.

----------


## rowney

Sam mieszkałem i tu i tu. Zalety mieszkania na wsi. Widoki, cisza spokój czyste powietrze, więcej przestrzeni. Wady: wszędzie jest daleko.
Miasto: Mniejszy problem z dojazdem, Bliżej do szkół sklepów itp, Problem z parkowaniem, ciasnota

----------


## Konek

> Obecnie mieszkam na wsi (pod miastem 40 tys.) we własnym domu i nigdy mi się tak dobrzenie nie mieszkało. Do pracy 5 km. Dziecko do przedszkola 3 km. Cisza, spokój, bażanty i sarny. Choć te ostatnie mnie zaczynają nawet denerwować bo mi drzewka obgryzają - ale co tam.
> Dla mnie eldorado i współczuję tym którzy muszą w dużym mieście mieszkać. Hałas, spaliny, korki.


Niewatpliwie mieszkanie w miescie ma swoje ogromne plusy. Dzieci wsiadaja w autobus czy tramwaj i jada do szkoly. Nie trzeba ich podwozic, nie kazdy ma na to czas. Niektorym tez bardziej oplaca sie komunikacja miejska pojechac do pracy, bo nie stoi sie tyle w korkach, a i jesli chodzi o koszta, wychodzi to korzystniej. Dostep do wszystkiego na miejscu rowniez jest nie do przecenienia. Jednak mimo tego wszystkiego zdecydowalem sie na przeprowadzke do wioski polozonej blisko duzego miasta i dla mnie osobiscie jest to najlepsze rozwiazanie. Dojazd do miasta jest w porzadku nawet dla tych, ktorzy nie maja auta. A zyje sie duzo spokojniej i szczesliwiej. Polecam wszystkim na stare lata.  :smile:

----------


## karolix

Mimo wszystko, ja zdecydowałam się na miasto, na wakacje wyjeżdżamy na wies do moich rodziców, tak córka może zaczerpnąć świeżego powietrza, uspokoić się, a mieście? Ma większe perspektywy na życie, wszystko pod ręką.

----------


## Busters

> Uwierz, że da się.
> Ja całe życie myślę o dzieciach i o niczym innym.
> Mój dom wybudowałam dla dzieci, nie dla teściowej. I chcę im zaplanować dobre życie.
> Być może ty masz inaczej i myślisz tylko o sobie. Ja mam nadzieję, że na starość ktoś mi poda tę szklankę wody. I tak planuję, żeby było to moje dziecko, a nie opiekunka.


O kurde, czytam ten watek i jeszcze nie spotykalem na forum takiego egoisty/istki

Myslisz tylko o sobie, aby na starosc mial kto sie Toba zaopiekowac, a w ogole nie myslisz o tym czego chca/beda chcialy Twoje dzieci.
Niestety, to ze dzieci mieszkaja w tym samym domu wcale nie oznacza, ze beda sie zajmowac nami na starosc, bo czesto bywa dokladnie na odwrot.

Juz nie raz pisano tutaj o ludziach, ktorzy buduja domy po 200m2 i wiekszych, a potem drapia sie po glowach jak to ogrzac.
Na szczescie wiele osob uczy sie na bledach "starszego pokolenia" i buduje domy 100m2 dla siebie, bo wiedza, ze nikt inny oprocz nich samych nie bedzie mieszkal w tym domu.

----------


## Iscra

No proszę, ile postów na temat w którym punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia  :big grin:  Ale wątek sobie zapamiętam i wypowiem się merytorycznie za jakieś 5 lat  :wink:

----------


## Stanowska

> O kurde, czytam ten watek i jeszcze nie spotykalem na forum takiego egoisty/istki
> 
> Myslisz tylko o sobie, aby na starosc mial kto sie Toba zaopiekowac, a w ogole nie myslisz o tym czego chca/beda chcialy Twoje dzieci.


Ależ oczywiście, że myślę i przyszłościowo, i egoistycznie, i logistycznie. A któż z nas nie jest egoistą? Chyba Ty...
Dlatego właśnie, budując dom, staram się być też poniekąd szowinistyczną i wyrachowaną matką, która kupiła działkę w mieście, a nie na obrzeżach (bo taniej), z tą myślą, że przynajmniej jedno dziecko z dwojga, znajdzie w rodzinnym mieście pracę i będzie z chęcią wracać do domu rodziców i mieszkać.
Przynajmniej wiem, że zrobiłam wszystko, aby tak było, a te 100tys. więcej za działkę?... Może to być najlepsza inwestycja w moim życiu, a może nie. Ale będę wiedziała, że wykorzystałam wszystkie możliwości, aby tak było.
Najwyżej na starość sprzedam ten dom i kupię sobie domek na wsi, a za resztę pieniędzy wynajmę opiekunkę, żeby mi pampersy zmieniała i żarcie dowoziła.
A jak już dzieci zlecą się z Londynu na święta, coby rodzicom otuchy dodać, to poczęstuję je swojskim pasztetem i kaszanką z pobliskiego sklepu. Phi...
Nie no, żartuję troszkę, ale kto wie, kto wie...

----------


## Arturo72

> Ależ oczywiście, że myślę i przyszłościowo, i egoistycznie, i logistycznie. A któż z nas nie jest egoistą? Chyba Ty...
> Dlatego właśnie, budując dom, staram się być też poniekąd szowinistyczną i wyrachowaną matką, która kupiła działkę w mieście, a nie na obrzeżach (bo taniej), z tą myślą, że przynajmniej jedno dziecko z dwojga, znajdzie w rodzinnym mieście pracę i będzie z chęcią wracać do domu rodziców i mieszkać.
> Przynajmniej wiem, że zrobiłam wszystko, aby tak było, a te 100tys. więcej za działkę?... Może to być najlepsza inwestycja w moim życiu, a może nie. Ale będę wiedziała, że wykorzystałam wszystkie możliwości, aby tak było.
> Najwyżej na starość sprzedam ten dom i kupię sobie domek na wsi, a za resztę pieniędzy wynajmę opiekunkę, żeby mi pampersy zmieniała i żarcie dowoziła.
> A jak już dzieci zlecą się z Londynu na święta, coby rodzicom otuchy dodać, to poczęstuję je swojskim pasztetem i kaszanką z pobliskiego sklepu. Phi...
> Nie no, żartuję troszkę, ale kto wie, kto wie...


No niestety,to Ty masz zadatki na egoistkę,która pod siebie chcę ustawiać dzieci co zresztą niejeden myślący to zauważył  :smile: 
Jakbyś myślała o dzieciach i o ich przyszłości to dom byłby tylko "dla dziadków" a dla dzieci mieszkania w mieście powinny być żeby każde miało swoje własne życie a nie dzielone ze starymi.
Dla dzieci nie zrobiłaś nic,ale dla siebie,żeby "musiały" się Tobą opiekować wszystko.
Najwyzej,za swój egoizm sprzedasz kiedyś dom,który miał być domem opieki i pójdziesz mieszkać do klitki w bloku  :wink:

----------


## Stanowska

> Dla dzieci nie zrobiłaś nic,ale dla siebie,żeby "musiały" się Tobą opiekować wszystko.


NIC powiadasz? A to, że nosiłam je w brzuchu i kołysanki śpiewałam, to nic? Że piersią karmiłam, przytulałam, gówna z pieluch wyrzucałam, to nic? Do lekarzy chodziłam przy najmniejszej gorączce, przez trzy lata bez dziecka ani jednego dnia nie spędziłam, to też mało? [proszę zachować kulturę wypowiedzi]




> Najwyzej,za swój egoizm sprzedasz kiedyś dom,który miał być domem opieki i pójdziesz mieszkać do klitki w bloku


Najwyżej to leży szczyt w Himalajach, a co najwyżej, to oczekuję od moich dzieci ćwierci miłości, którą ja im dałam. Taka ze mnie szowinistka.

----------


## Arturo72

> NIC powiadasz? A to, że nosiłam je w brzuchu i kołysanki śpiewałam, to nic? Że piersią karmiłam, przytulałam, gówna z pieluch wyrzucałam, to nic? Do lekarzy chodziłam przy najmniejszej gorączce, przez trzy lata bez dziecka ani jednego dnia nie spędziłam, to też mało? Dalej nie chce mi się pisać, bo w dupie byłeś i gówno wiesz.


Czyli za to wszystko chcesz zapłaty w postaci opieki na starość ?? 
Coś za coś ?
Brak słów i żenada.

Widać,że dla Ciebie dzieci to jedynie "przydarzyło się"...
A mam dziecko w wieku 20 lat i to dla niego zrobię wszystko czyli ja na wsi a on w miescie,na swoim i nie oczekuje od niego za to nic.
I nie musi wyjeżdżać do Londynu bo rodzice nie spłukali się wystawiając "hotel dla dzieci" i "dom opieki"

----------


## Stanowska

> Czyli za to wszystko chcesz zapłaty w postaci opieki na starość ?? 
> Brak słów i żenada.


Żenadą to jest to twoje pisanie.
Ty niczego nie oczekujesz od swojego dziecka? Naprawdę?! A wychowuj sobie swoje dzieci, jak chcesz, w kulturze Gender, bezstresowo, czy tam na innych pedałów - nic mi do tego.
Ja swoim dzieciom wpajam podstawowe ludzkie wartości i liczę na to, że te wartości kiedyś wrócą do mnie z podziękowaniem, za to wszystko, co dla moich dzieci zrobiłam, robię, i staram się robić.
Twoje bachory mnie nie interesują, naprawdę.

----------


## gahan

Hej, Stanowska , spokojnie  :smile:  oby ci się udało to, co sobie założyłaś i uplanowałaś jeśli chodzi o dzieci;

chciałam tylko delikatnie zauważyć,że dzieci wychowuje się dla świata, nie -dla siebie i  nie można im życia układać w dorosłości ( chyba,że tego chcą - ale to wtedy coś nie hallo z nimi);
karmieniu, przewijaniu itp.nie wspomnę - bo to rola i obowiązek rodzica, a nie  - dług do oddania po latach.

----------


## Stanowska

Ok, co miałam napisać, to napisałam, wyłączam komp. i pod rozwagę.
Pozdrawiam, Kaśka.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Jak MOJE to dzieci , jak TWOJE to bachory... Ludzie dajcie sobie na luz ... chociaż na FM

----------


## kemot_p

> Czyli za to wszystko chcesz zapłaty w postaci opieki na starość ?? 
> Coś za coś ?
> Brak słów i żenada.
> 
> Widać,że dla Ciebie dzieci to jedynie "przydarzyło się"...
> A mam dziecko w wieku 20 lat i to dla niego zrobię wszystko czyli ja na wsi a on w miescie,na swoim i nie oczekuje od niego za to nic.
> I nie musi wyjeżdżać do Londynu bo rodzice nie spłukali się wystawiając "hotel dla dzieci" i "dom opieki"


Wg mnie to kwestia tradycji i wychowania w danej rodzinie. Są rodziny w których starsza osoba idzie do domu spokojnej starości, a w innych rodzinach dzieci biorą starsza osobę do siebie. Ja np. zostałem wychowany w ten sposób, że planując obecnie budowę domu uwzględniam dodatkowy pokój i łazienkę gdybym w przyszłości musiał wziąć moich rodzicow do siebie. I podobnie będę wychowywał moje dzieci. Nie widzę w tym żadnego egoizmu.
Ty nie oczekujesz od swojego dziecka pomocy na starość. Więc tak z ciekawości zapytam- kto poda Ci wtedy ten przysłowiowy kubek wody?

----------


## Elfir

> Więc tak z ciekawości zapytam- kto poda Ci wtedy ten przysłowiowy kubek wody?


Logicznie biorąc - osoba przygotowana do tego merytorycznie, dla której to płatny zawód, czyli opiekun osób starszych.

Widzę, ze zakładasz, że twoi rodzice na starość będą miłymi, nieabsorbującymi, sprawnymi staruszkami. Nie bierzesz nawet pod uwagę np. choroby Alzheimera?  Tego, że z taką osobą musi ktoś być i stale pilnować? 
Może się zdarzyć tak, że sam będziesz miał te 60 lat i wówczas zajmij się chorym obłożnie rodzicem - przewijaj, kąp. Przecież kręgosłup ci wysiądzie. 

Opieka na starszymi ludźmi niekiedy rozbija małżeństwa, niszczy rodziny. Rodzic, skupiony na opiece nad własnym rodzicem, zaniedbuje dzieci i małżonka.

Kolejny aspekt - wywoływanie poczucia winy u dzieci. Dziecko nie ma szans na zrobienie kariery w świecie, bo podświadomie czuje, że to niewłaściwe i musi mieszkać w jednej miejscowości z rodzicem.  

Tak, zakładanie, że dziecko zajmie się rodzicem na starość to egoizm. Dzieci na świat się nie proszą - powołujemy je na nie my, aby spełnić nasze własne potrzeby, instynkt rodzicielski. Nie są nam nic winne. Maja pełne prawo do życia własnym życiem, a nie życiem rodziców.

----------


## Elfir

> Ok, co miałam napisać, to napisałam, wyłączam komp. i pod rozwagę.
> Pozdrawiam, Kaśka.


ale co pod rozwagę? Te chamskie głupoty, które wypisałaś? W zasadzie powinno się je usunąć, ale zostawiam, by ludzie mogli sobie o tobie wyrobić zdanie.
Pisanie o "wychowywaniu na pedałów" świadczy źle tylko o tobie.

----------


## kemot_p

> Logicznie biorąc - osoba przygotowana do tego merytorycznie, dla której to płatny zawód, czyli opiekun osób starszych.
> 
> Widzę, ze zakładasz, że twoi rodzice na starość będą miłymi, nieabsorbującymi, sprawnymi staruszkami. Nie bierzesz nawet pod uwagę np. choroby Alzheimera?  Tego, że z taką osobą musi ktoś być i stale pilnować? 
> Może się zdarzyć tak, że sam będziesz miał te 60 lat i wówczas zajmij się chorym obłożnie rodzicem - przewijaj, kąp. Przecież kręgosłup ci wysiądzie. 
> 
> Opieka na starszymi ludźmi niekiedy rozbija małżeństwa, niszczy rodziny. Rodzic, skupiony na opiece nad własnym rodzicem, zaniedbuje dzieci i małżonka.
> 
> Kolejny aspekt - wywoływanie poczucia winy u dzieci. Dziecko nie ma szans na zrobienie kariery w świecie, bo podświadomie czuje, że to niewłaściwe i musi mieszkać w jednej miejscowości z rodzicem.  
> 
> Tak, zakładanie, że dziecko zajmie się rodzicem na starość to egoizm. Dzieci na świat się nie proszą - powołujemy je na nie my, aby spełnić nasze własne potrzeby, instynkt rodzicielski. Nie są nam nic winne. Maja pełne prawo do życia własnym życiem, a nie życiem rodziców.


Kurczę, jak czytam Twoją odpowiedź to stwierdzam że w mojej rodzinie żyją egoisci od kilku pokoleń, ale po kolei  :smile: 
Kto za taką wykwalifikowaną opiekę miałby zapłacić? Zrzutka po dzieciach, państwo? Bo raczej z emerytury nie wystarczy.
Po drugie jeśli taka sytuacja rozbija rodzinę to raczej nie jest to rodzina, która z definicji jest "na dobre i na złe". Jak jest dobrze jesteśmy razem, jak zaczynają się problemy do rozwód??. Już w prawie rzymskim a potem Kodeksie Napoleona był przepis zobowiazujacy dzieci do zajęcia się starymi rodzicami (o Biblii nie wspomnę bo zaraz się poniosą oskarżenia ze katol itp.) Teściowa siostry taty ostatnich kilka lat chorowala na Alzheimera nikomu nie przyszło do głowy żeby się jej pozbyć. 
inny przykład - u nas w klatce mieszka ok. 80 letnia babci, wynajmuje kawalerkę, bo mieszkanie które miała przepisala na córkę, a ta ja wyrzuciła z domu - nieźle nie?
Żeby była jasność - nikogo nie krytykuje za traktowanie rodziców na starość, każdy niech robi jak chce. Ja osobiście będę czuł się za nich wtedy moralnie odpowiedzialny i nie wyobrażam sobie, żebym miał ich zostawić samym sobie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ty nie oczekujesz od swojego dziecka pomocy na starość. Więc tak z ciekawości zapytam- kto poda Ci wtedy ten przysłowiowy kubek wody?


Na pewno nie będę tego oczekiwał od dziecka i to jest właśnie kwestia wychowania i nie ma nic wspólnego z miłością rodzica do dziecka i odwrotnie.
Nie mógłbym obarczac dziecka swoją osobą bo on będzie miał swoje życie i swoje dzieci czy wnuki i tak samo nie mógłbym wywierać presji na nim,że skoro zapewnilem mu godne życie to ma obowiązek podać mi szklankę wody na starość.
Właśnie miłość do niego i sumienie nie pozwoliloby mi na to.

Ja również mam pokój w razie czego dla któregoś rodzica ale jedna i druga strona już zapowiedziała,że nie zamierzają skorzystać z niego  :wink:

----------


## Kejt_R

Lepiej być pięknym, młodym, zdrowym, inteligentnym i bogatym i mieszkać na Costa del Sol  :wink:

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> A wychowuj sobie swoje dzieci, jak chcesz, w kulturze Gender, bezstresowo, czy tam na innych pedałów - nic mi do tego.
> Ja swoim dzieciom wpajam podstawowe ludzkie wartości i liczę na to, że te wartości kiedyś wrócą do mnie z podziękowaniem, za to wszystko, co dla moich dzieci zrobiłam, robię, i staram się robić.
> Twoje bachory mnie nie interesują, naprawdę.


 :jaw drop:  ŁAŁ

----------


## Prowne

Wracając do tematu... Szczerze nie wiem gdzie wolałbym mieszkać. Obecnie jest to miasto i w sumie jest to dla mnie coś naturalnego więc nie przeszkadza mi ani hałas ani sąsiedzi  :big grin:  z drugiej strony czasem zastanawiam się jakby to było mieszkając na wsi, choć tutaj też droga rozchodzi się w dwóch kierunkach. Mając na myśli wieś mówię tutaj raczej o jakiejś miejscowości ze sporą ilością właśnie takich domków jedno, kilkurodzinnych, a nie o wsi gdzie krowy chodzą po drogach  :big grin:

----------


## namira

> Lepiej być pięknym, młodym, zdrowym, inteligentnym i bogatym i mieszkać na Costa del Sol


Kejt_R,pewnie,że lepiej,ale każdy kiedyś będzie seniorem,chyba,że się zwinie tak jak Kulczyk,
a mieszkać można wszedzie,jeden woli miasto,drugi wieś,jedno i drugie ma wady i zalety,jak wszystko w życiu.

----------


## kemot_p

> Na pewno nie będę tego oczekiwał od dziecka i to jest właśnie kwestia wychowania i nie ma nic wspólnego z miłością rodzica do dziecka i odwrotnie.


Rozumiem, jak widać w każdej rodzinie panują inne zwyczaje. Ja zostałem wychowany tak, ty inaczej co wcale nie oznacza, że w mojej rodzinie jest więcej miłości międzypokoleniowej niż w Twojej, albo odwrotnie. Po prostu inaczej się ta "miłość" objawia  :smile: 




> Ja również mam pokój w razie czego dla któregoś rodzica ale jedna i druga strona już zapowiedziała,że nie zamierzają skorzystać z niego


Moi też nie planują, w myśl zasady, że starych drzew się nie przesadza, ale co będzie za 25-30 lat nie wiadomo. Może będą korzystać z mojej gościnności z bardziej z konieczności niż z chęci?

----------


## kemot_p

> Kolejny aspekt - wywoływanie poczucia winy u dzieci. Dziecko nie ma szans na zrobienie kariery w świecie, bo podświadomie czuje, że to niewłaściwe i musi mieszkać w jednej miejscowości z rodzicem.


Niekoniecznie, kuzynka z "drugiego końca Polski" osiedliła się pod Warszawą i ściągnęła swoją owdowiałą teściową do siebie. Znam przypadek znajomego, który po śmierci ojca zabrał matkę od siebie za ocean - także wcale nie trzeba zostawać w tej samej miejscowości co rodzice  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Wg mnie to kwestia tradycji i wychowania w danej rodzinie. Są rodziny w których starsza osoba idzie do domu spokojnej starości, a w innych rodzinach dzieci biorą starsza osobę do siebie. Ja np. zostałem wychowany w ten sposób, że planując obecnie budowę domu uwzględniam dodatkowy pokój i łazienkę gdybym w przyszłości musiał wziąć moich rodzicow do siebie. I podobnie będę wychowywał moje dzieci. Nie widzę w tym żadnego egoizmu.Ty nie oczekujesz od swojego dziecka pomocy na starość. Więc tak z ciekawości zapytam- kto poda Ci wtedy ten przysłowiowy kubek wody?


 To ja przy Stanowskiej to jestem kozak, bo zaplanowaliśmy pokoje i dla dorosłych już dzieciaków i dla rodziców, zwanym obecnie gościnnym, hehee. To co nas czeka, a więc być może opieka nad niedołężnym rodzicem to kwestia względna. Jeśli są warunki to już jest łatwiej, a wymienianie różnych chorób to tylko próba usprawiedliwienia się. Poddać zawsze się zdąży  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> To ja przy Stanowskiej to jestem kozak, bo zaplanowaliśmy pokoje i dla dorosłych już dzieciaków i dla rodziców, zwanym obecnie gościnnym, hehee. To co nas czeka, a więc być może opieka nad niedołężnym rodzicem to kwestia względna. Jeśli są warunki to już jest łatwiej, a wymienianie różnych chorób to tylko próba usprawiedliwienia się. Poddać zawsze się zdąży


Czyli wybudowales rodzinny hotel a dzieciaki nigdy nie będą na swoim i nie będą miały swojego życia.
Oczywiście pod warunkiem,ze zgodzą się na Twoje warunki,chociaż wątpię w to.
Patrząc na dzisiejsze realia wolałem młodemu zagwarantować i zapewnic mieszkanie,tylko jego mieszkanie żeby tam żył sobie z własną żoną u tam plodzil dzieci i żył własnym życiem a mój dom będzie zawsze otwarty dla niego i dla moich wnuków.

----------


## kemot_p

> Czyli wybudowales rodzinny hotel a dzieciaki nigdy nie będą na swoim i nie będą miały swojego życia.
> Oczywiście pod warunkiem,ze zgodzą się na Twoje warunki,chociaż wątpię w to.
> Patrząc na dzisiejsze realia wolałem młodemu zagwarantować i zapewnic mieszkanie,tylko jego mieszkanie żeby tam żył sobie z własną żoną u tam plodzil dzieci i żył własnym życiem.


A kto im broni iść "na swoje"? Przecież na siłę nie będzie dzieciom kazał ze sobą mieszkać? Nie będzie im pasować, to się wyprowadzą, "krzyżyk na drogę" i do widzenia. Każdy ma inną filozofię życia - jaki sens ma na siłę przekonywanie kogoś do swoich racji?
P.S. Ja na studiach też tylko czekałem, żeby się jak najszybciej wyprowadzić daleko od rodziców - a teraz jak są dzieci stwierdzam, że jednak lepiej mieć rodziców pod ręką np. do pomocy z przypilnowaniem, żebym mógł z żoną wyskoczyć do klubu od czasu do czasu  :wink:  Tak więc każdy kija ma dwa końce, czy medal dwie strony jak kto woli.
Zresztą wątek nie jest na temat czy lepiej z rodzicami, czy bez tylko o mieście i wsi  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> To ja przy Stanowskiej to jestem kozak, bo zaplanowaliśmy pokoje i dla dorosłych już dzieciaków i dla rodziców, zwanym obecnie gościnnym, hehee.


Tak z ciekawości, ile Twój dom ma mkw? Czy to jest jakiś projekt typowy, czy indywidualny?

----------


## Elfir

> - nikogo nie krytykuje za traktowanie rodziców na starość,.


Ale tu chodzi o to, by rodzic nie był ciężarem, a nie czy dzieci chcą czy nie.
Nawet jak nie będą chciały, to i tak się zajmą, bo presja otoczenia i wyrzuty sumienia nie dadzą im spokoju.
To rodzic jest egoistą a nie dzieci w tym przypadku. Obarczasz dziecko zadaniem, które odciąga je od własnej rodziny i dzieci. Zamiast poświęcać czas dzieciom, musi poświęcać czas niedołężnemu rodzicu. Innymi słowy do dwóch etatów (praca zawodowa i zajmowanie się domem), dokładasz dziecku kolejny - zajmowanie się starszą osobą. Co to? Robot wieloczynnościowy? A gdzie po prostu czas na wypoczynek?
Tak - to męczy psychicznie i fizycznie człowieka, nawet jak dziecko rodzica kocha nad życie. 

Natomiast normalne rozwiązanie jest w krajach cywilizowanych. Opłacasz prywatnie taką składkę ubezpieczenia (lub inwestujesz środki finansowe), która starcza ci na opłacenie odpowiedniego ośrodka opieki, kiedy poczujesz, ze nie jesteś na siłach prowadzić domu samodzielnie. A dzieci cię odwiedzają, wiedząc, ze jesteś pod profesjonalną opieką pielęgniarki i lekarza. 

Tak z ciekawości - masz pokój dla rodziców przygotowany. Dla czyich rodziców? Twoich czy żony? Czy może planujecie ściągnąć obu naraz?

----------


## Elfir

> Niekoniecznie, kuzynka z "drugiego końca Polski" osiedliła się pod Warszawą i ściągnęła swoją owdowiałą teściową do siebie. Znam przypadek znajomego, który po śmierci ojca zabrał matkę od siebie za ocean - także wcale nie trzeba zostawać w tej samej miejscowości co rodzice


Czy ci "ściągnięci" rodzice dobrze się czuli w nowym miejscu?
Wątpię.
Teściowa odłączona od znanych miejsc, starych znajomych.
Matka w obcym kraju, prawdopodobnie bez znajomości języka. Koszmar totalnego wyobcowania!

----------


## kemot_p

> Tak z ciekawości - masz pokój dla rodziców przygotowany. Dla czyich rodziców? Twoich czy żony? Czy może planujecie ściągnąć obu naraz?


Ja tych oskarżeń o egoizm nie rozumiem - ja hipotetycznie będę się troszczył o moich rodziców, moje dzieci o mnie itd. - piszę to całkiem hipotetycznie, gdyż zakładam optymistycznie, że takiej potrzeby nie będzie - rodzice nieźle zarabiają - stać ich będzie na wynajęcie sobie kogoś do opieki, sami też się nie garną jechać do mnie i opuszczać swoje środowisko. Ale może być też wariant pesymistyczny, np. depresja po śmierci współmałżonka, choroba - nie wyobrażam sobie, że miałbym w takiej sytuacji rozstawić rodzica samego, bez wsparcia. I też nie wyobrażam sobie, że kiedyś jak takie coś mi się przydarzy, że wtedy moje dzieci nie okażą mi wsparcia, zapomną że taki ktoś jak ja istnieje. W takich wartościach zostałem wychowany. Rozumiem, że niektórzy z Was napiszą, że jestem zacofany, że "teraz już tak się nie robi", ale z drugiej strony jak czytam dzienniki budowy na tym forum, to mimo wszystko sporo osób budujących planuje "senioratkę" na parterze na wszelki wypadek.
Jeśli chodzi o pokój dla rodziców - jeszcze go nie mam, cały dom jest na razie w planach. Jeśli będzie potrzeby to raczej dla moich, ponieważ rodzice żony mieszkają w tej samej miejscowości co ich pozostałe dzieci.



> Czy ci "ściągnięci" rodzice dobrze się czuli w nowym miejscu?
> Wątpię.


Też wątpię, ale co miała zrobić. Syn z synową 200km od niej. Kto zrobi jej zakupy, posprząta w domu, ugotuje?
"Przygarnianie" wiekowych rodziców do siebie to bardziej konieczność, która żadnej ze stron nie jest na rękę, niż przyjemność.

P.S. Tak na marginesie - nawet w polskim prawie jest takie coś jak obowiązek alimentacyjny dzieci wobec rodziców. Jak dziecko "zapomina" o swoich rodzicach gdy się zestarzeją, prawo może pomóc skutecznie sobie o tym przypomnieć  :wink:  Oczywiście to są skrajne, nazwałbym patologiczne przypadki kiedy rodzic musi własne dzieci podawać do sądu o alimenty, ale jednak się zdarzają.

----------


## Elfir

> Ja tych oskarżeń o egoizm nie rozumiem


O ile ty podejmujesz decyzję świadomie i dobrowolnie, o tyle OCZEKUJESZ, że twoje dzieci zrobią to samo co ty - a to już jest narzucanie im konkretnego postępowania.




> Też wątpię, ale co miała zrobić. Syn z synową 200km od niej. Kto zrobi jej zakupy, posprząta w domu, ugotuje?


Opiekunka.
Właśnie o tym cały czas piszę - zamiast wykładać kasę w budowę większego domu "bo kiedyś rodzice zamieszkają" - czy nie lepiej zainwestować je w fundusz, który za jakiś czas wykorzysta się do opłacenia opieki nad rodzicem w jego własnym domu, znajomym otoczeniu? 
Bo nie da się ukryć, że ściągnięty pod dach rodzic będzie miał status gościa, nie mieszkańca (o ile nie będzie miał niezależnego mini-mieszkania). To wy będziecie podejmować decyzje, co kupić na obiad, jak urządzić ogródek. Jak będzie chciał zaprosić znajomych, to musi was najpierw zapytać, czy ta wizyta wam pasuje. 

To jest ten sam konflikt, co zamieszkanie młodej rodziny z teściami w jednym mieszkaniu. 




> "Przygarnianie" wiekowych rodziców do siebie to bardziej konieczność, która żadnej ze stron nie jest na rękę, niż przyjemność.


To nie jest konieczność. To wybór. Bo są inne alternatywy.




> nazwałbym patologiczne przypadki kiedy rodzic musi własne dzieci podawać do sądu o alimenty, ale jednak się zdarzają.


Ale nadal to jest obowiązek płacenia a nie opiekowania się sensu stricte.

----------


## mother_nature

> A wychowuj sobie swoje dzieci, jak chcesz, w kulturze Gender, bezstresowo, czy tam na innych pedałów - nic mi do tego.
> Ja swoim dzieciom wpajam podstawowe ludzkie wartości i liczę na to, że te wartości kiedyś wrócą do mnie z podziękowaniem, za to wszystko, co dla moich dzieci zrobiłam, robię, i staram się robić.
> Twoje bachory mnie nie interesują, naprawdę.


Lepiej mieszkać z daleka od takich osób, obojętne, czy to na wsi, czy w mieście  :ohmy:   :Confused:  Jeżeli to mają być "_podstawowe ludzkie wartości_, to ja podziękuję...

----------


## kemot_p

> O ile ty podejmujesz decyzję świadomie i dobrowolnie, o tyle OCZEKUJESZ, że twoje dzieci zrobią to samo co ty - a to już jest narzucanie im konkretnego postępowania.


Kilkoro dziadków moich znajomych zapisując w testamencie dom/mieszkanie dzieciom czy wnukom dopisało warunek "w zamian za dożywotnie zamieszkanie/opiekę". Co myślisz o takim dealu? 




> Opiekunka.
> Właśnie o tym cały czas piszę - zamiast wykładać kasę w budowę większego domu "bo kiedyś rodzice zamieszkają" - czy nie lepiej zainwestować je w fundusz, który za jakiś czas wykorzysta się do opłacenia opieki nad rodzicem w jego własnym domu, znajomym otoczeniu?


Za młody jestem żeby się do tego odnieść. Ale podejrzewam, że typowy staruszek mimo wszystko woli starzeć się wśród rodziny, dzieci, wnuków a nie w samotności z towarzyszącą mu jedynie pielęgniarką.

----------


## Elfir

> Co myślisz o takim dealu?


Sama miałam mieszkanie tak przepisane przez babcię, ale w życiu nie przyszło mi do głowy zwalać się jej na głowę. Ani ona by się dobrze nie czuła, ani ja. 




> Za młody jestem żeby się do tego odnieść. Ale podejrzewam, że typowy staruszek mimo wszystko woli starzeć się wśród rodziny, dzieci, wnuków a nie w samotności z towarzyszącą mu jedynie pielęgniarką.


A czy teraz twoi rodzice są samotni, bo nie mieszkasz z nimi? Czy fakt zapewnienia codziennej opieki przez profesjonalistę wyklucza odwiedzanie, zapraszanie do siebie?

----------


## kemot_p

> Sama miałam mieszkanie tak przepisane przez babcię, ale w życiu nie przyszło mi do głowy zwalać się jej na głowę. Ani ona by się dobrze nie czuła, ani ja.


Bardziej miałem tutaj ma myśli sytuację, że babcia przepisuje mieszkanie w zamian za opiekę  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Nie podjęłabym się. Nie miałabym życia prywatnego, gdyby babcia okazała się emocjonalna szantażystką. 
Starszy człowiek potrzebuje spokoju a młody - niekoniecznie. Ani posłuchać ostrzejszej muzyki, ani zorganizować całonocnego maratonu filmowego dla znajomych.
Wiem, że nie każdy starszy człowiek taki jest, ale zetknęłam się z takimi przykładami na forach internetowych, gdzie po prostu wykończeni ludzie pytali się "co robić?"

Dawniej, kiedy istniały domy wielopokoleniowe, był jasny podział obowiązków - główną gospodynią jest teściowa - to ona rządzi w domu; teść i mąż są w pracy, problemy domowe ich nie dotyczą; wprowadzona do domu młoda żona jest czymś pośrednim między służącą a matką dzieci. Kobiety nie pracowały, mogły zając się dziećmi, obowiązkami domowymi i opieką nad najstarszymi, zniedołężniałymi członkami rodziny.

----------


## kemot_p

Nie ma o co kopi kruszyć. Dodatkowy pokój z łazienką na parterze i tak chcemy mieć. A czy to będzie senioratka, pokój dla gości, czy zwykła graciarnia to wyjdzie "w praniu".  :smile:

----------


## namira

Dodatkowy pokój na parterze bardzo się przydaje na co dzień,niekoniecznie dla seniora,zwłaszcza jak się prowadzi firmę,jest gdzie trzymać segregatory z fakturami,pity,zusy i wszystkie inne dokumenty,rachunki no i oczywiście książki,komputer,zmiesciła się także rozkładana kanapa więc i goście mogą przenocować,zwłaszcza,że łazienka jest obok.

----------


## Elfir

poza tym doskonałe miejsce jak jeden z małżonków jest chory zakaźnie.
Albo złamie nogę i nie może wchodzić po schodach.

Też mam pokój gościnny.

----------


## compi

> Czyli wybudowales rodzinny hotel a dzieciaki nigdy nie będą na swoim i nie będą miały swojego życia.
> Oczywiście pod warunkiem,ze zgodzą się na Twoje warunki,chociaż wątpię w to.
> Patrząc na dzisiejsze realia wolałem młodemu zagwarantować i zapewnic mieszkanie,tylko jego mieszkanie żeby tam żył sobie z własną żoną u tam plodzil dzieci i żył własnym życiem a mój dom będzie zawsze otwarty dla niego i dla moich wnuków.


A kto ci gościu naopowiadał bzdur o jakiś warunkach? U nas jedno dziecko właśnie wyfrunęło z gniazda, drugie starsze nie ma na to najmniejszej ochoty. Oboje zawsze mają swoje miejsce z partnerami lub swoimi dziećmi. Rodzice również. Czy to jest hotel? Możesz to tak nazwać. U siebie co masz? Motel? Zmieści się dziecko z partnerem plus wasi rodzice? Tylko już nie pisz co im fundowałeś.

----------


## Arturo72

> U siebie co masz? Motel? Zmieści się dziecko z partnerem plus wasi rodzice? Tylko już nie pisz co im fundowałeś.


U mnie mam dom dla dwójki dziadków na emeryturze,których będzie stać na mieszkanie w domu czyli na zapłatę za ogrzewanie i utrzymanie bez konieczności narzekania na koszt ogrzewania i bez konieczności sprzedaży i wyprowadzki do kawalerki.
Dziecko z partnerem ma swoje mieszkanie,nasi rodzice również mają swoje mieszkania.
Wigilię rodzinną już robiłem także spoko,zmieścili się wszyscy.

Najmłodszy rodzic ma 69 lat i żadnemu do głowy nie przyszło,żeby przyjść do nas na starosć,teściowa z mamą stwierdzily,że wolą zapłacić sąsiadce czy znajomej za opiekę niż żeby nas "obarczać".
Wiedzą doskonale,że jakby co to pokój a nawet dwa zawsze są wolne i jesteśmy gotowi na ich przyjęcie ale od razu zapowiedzialy tak.

----------


## compi

> Tak z ciekawości, ile Twój dom ma mkw? Czy to jest jakiś projekt typowy, czy indywidualny?


Indywidualny niecałe 180m2 w całości, czystej użytkowej 148 z pięcioma sypialniami/pokojami czy jak tam kto woli i salonem z przedzieloną kuchnią. Pokoje nie są duże, ale z wystarczającą ilością miejsca na wypoczynek lub pracę przy biurku. Mogliśmy je powiększyć kosztem straty jednego z nich, ale dzisiaj oceniamy, że był to dobry wybór. Posiadając zabudowy i szafy w wiatrołapie, garderobę i kilka komód w pokojach spokojnie mieścimy się tak by było swobodnie. Jednak nie to jest istotne w tej dyskusji. Stanowska wydała stówę więcej na działkę w mieście by dzieci były blisko, arturek fundnął mieszkanie dziecku by było niezbyt blisko. Żadne z nich nie pisze nic o swoich rodzicach. Ja mam swoich w bliskiej perspektywie i teściów. Biorę pod uwagę, że poświęcimy im więcej niż odwiedziny raz na miesiąc w domu spokojnej starości.

----------


## compi

> U mnie mam dom dla dwójki dziadków na emeryturze,których będzie stać na mieszkanie w domu czyli na zapłatę za ogrzewanie i utrzymanie bez konieczności narzekania na koszt ogrzewania i bez konieczności sprzedaży i wyprowadzki do kawalerki.
> Dziecko z partnerem ma swoje mieszkanie,nasi rodzice również mają swoje mieszkania.
> Wigilię rodzinną już robiłem także spoko,zmieścili się wszyscy.


Ale dalej nie określiłeś się czy masz przy moim hotel, motel czy zajazd?

Edit. Powinienem teraz napisać co posiadają moi rodzice, teściowie, jaki mamy wspólny majątek czy należy to pominąć w tej dyskusji? Przestań chłopie wymieniać składowe bo śmieszne się to robi.

----------


## Arturo72

> Edit. Powinienem teraz napisać co posiadają moi rodzice, teściowie, jaki mamy wspólny majątek czy należy to pominąć w tej dyskusji? Przestań chłopie wymieniać składowe bo śmieszne się to robi.


Masz odpowiedź powyżej po edycji.



> Najmłodszy rodzic ma 69 lat i żadnemu do głowy nie przyszło,żeby przyjść do nas na starosć,teściowa z mamą stwierdzily,że wolą zapłacić sąsiadce czy znajomej za opiekę niż żeby nas "obarczać".
> Wiedzą doskonale,że jakby co to pokój a nawet dwa zawsze są wolne i jesteśmy gotowi na ich przyjęcie ale od razu zapowiedzialy tak.

----------


## Elfir

compi - bo odwiedziny w weekendy to już abstrakcja?
poza tym nie zawsze trzeba oddawać do domu opieki, przecież można opłacić opiekę w ich własnym domu.

To, o czym pisał Arturo nie do końca jest tym, o czym piszesz ty.
Wy chcecie wziąć rodziców do siebie. 
Ale czy wymagacie, by dzieci były waszymi pielęgniarzami i z tego powodu mają obligatoryjnie was do siebie zabrać lub zamieszkać z wami, bo to ich psi obowiązek? Tworzycie plany życiowe i mieszkaniowe, by zrobić z nich przymusową opiekę na starość?

----------


## Arturo72

> poza tym nie zawsze trzeba oddawać do domu opieki, przecież można opłacić opiekę w ich własnym domu.


No dokładnie,tym bardziej jak ktoś mieszka w swoim lokum kilkadziesiąt lat to przeprowadzka do nowego,nie znanego i nie "swojego" to zawsze szok i prędzej męczarnia niż ulga.
Starych drzew się nie przesadza,dlatego nasze mamy tak sobie stwierdziły a przez tyle lat mają swoje zaufane osoby że są w stanie im za opiekę zapłacić mieszkając u siebie i na swoim.

----------


## Elfir

moja 97 letnia babcia też mieszka sama. Ma opiekunkę, która do niej przychodzi i dzieci z wnukami ją odwiedzają. Ale nie zajmują się opieką nad nią sensu stricte.

A Stanowska wychodzi z założenia - _karmiłam i przewijałam dzieciaka, to niech mi się na starość odwdzięczy._

----------


## malwusia

> Lepiej mieszkać z daleka od takich osób, obojętne, czy to na wsi, czy w mieście   Jeżeli to mają być "_podstawowe ludzkie wartości_, to ja podziękuję...


I dokładnie  to samo pomyślą sobie kiedyś synowa albo zięć Stanowskiej.

----------


## compi

> compi - bo odwiedziny w weekendy to już abstrakcja?
> poza tym nie zawsze trzeba oddawać do domu opieki, przecież można opłacić opiekę w ich własnym domu.
> 
> To, o czym pisał Arturo nie do końca jest tym, o czym piszesz ty.
> Wy chcecie wziąć rodziców do siebie. 
> Ale czy wymagacie, by dzieci były waszymi pielęgniarzami i z tego powodu mają obligatoryjnie was do siebie zabrać lub zamieszkać z wami, bo to ich psi obowiązek? Tworzycie plany życiowe i mieszkaniowe, by zrobić z nich przymusową opiekę na starość?


Elfir, my niczego nie przewidujemy bo życie jest przewrotne. My po prostu staramy się przygotować na różne sytuacje, zdając sobie sprawę z tego, że wszystko może wyglądać inaczej niż planowaliśmy. Ja nikomu nie zabraniam wysłania rodziców do domu opieki lub zapewnienia 24/h opieki w ich domu/mieszkaniu i nie jest to dla nas abstrakcja. I odpowiem znowu na temat dzieci. Nie, nie wymagamy by były naszymi pielęgniarzami. Na tym etapie życia ani tego nie oczekujemy, nie wymagamy, ani nie planujemy. Skąd takie wnioski i hasła typu "psi obowiązek" i "tworzenie planów życiowych" ? Bo dom może pomieścić całą najbliższą rodzinę i tak został zaprojektowany? Zaraz napiszesz, że pewnie wydziedziczę syna bo postanowił mieszkać z kobietą na swoim  :smile: .

----------


## compi

> No dokładnie,tym bardziej jak ktoś mieszka w swoim lokum kilkadziesiąt lat to przeprowadzka do nowego,nie znanego i nie "swojego" to zawsze szok i prędzej męczarnia niż ulga.
> Starych drzew się nie przesadza,dlatego nasze mamy tak sobie stwierdziły a przez tyle lat mają swoje zaufane osoby że są w stanie im za opiekę zapłacić mieszkając u siebie i na swoim.


Napisz jeszcze coś o niewoli i przymusie. Staruszków zazwyczaj bierze się do siebie gdy nie są wstanie sobie radzić samodzielnie. Wtedy nie jest najważniejsze przywiązanie do miejsca, a bezpieczeństwo i obecność bliskich. Opiekunka może przychodzić równie dobrze gdy będą u nas, ale 24/h to chyba raczej minimum już dwie, tym bardziej gdy miałoby się to odbywać w starym mieszkaniu czy domu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Napisz jeszcze coś o niewoli i przymusie. Staruszków zazwyczaj bierze się do siebie gdy nie są wstanie sobie radzić samodzielnie. Wtedy nie jest najważniejsze przywiązanie do miejsca, a bezpieczeństwo i obecność bliskich. Opiekunka może przychodzić równie dobrze gdy będą u nas, ale 24/h to chyba raczej minimum już dwie, tym bardziej gdy miałoby się to odbywać w starym mieszkaniu czy domu.


Elfir pisała Ci o babci,ja też miałem podobną sytuację z babcią żony,nie wiem ile miała lat ale ponad 80 na pewno,ale mieszkała pod Szczecinem a my na Śląsku,teściowa chciała ją zabrać do siebie do domu a ta za za żadne skarby,mieszkała sama w domu(!),miała oczywiście opiekunkę i dobrych ludzi do pomocy i w swoim domu umarła,przeżywszy tam 60 lat prawie.

----------


## compi

> Elfir pisała Ci o babci,ja też miałem podobną sytuację z babcią żony,nie wiem ile miała lat ale ponad 80 na pewno,ale mieszkała pod Szczecinem a my na Śląsku,teściowa chciała ją zabrać do siebie do domu a ta za za żadne skarby,mieszkała sama w domu(!),miała oczywiście opiekunkę i dobrych ludzi do pomocy i w swoim domu umarła,przeżywszy tam 60 lat prawie.


Pisałem już, że życie jest przewrotne. Takiej babci pozazdrościć, ale ja mam swoje doświadczenia i rodziców oraz teściów, którzy też sobie w podobnym wieku radzą. Widzę jednak jak jest im ciężko i przewiduję, że nastąpi dzień, gdy wspólnie spróbujemy podjąć decyzję o przeprowadzce, choćby ze względu na dzielącą nas odległość. Czynników jest tyle, że sypanie przykładami wieku, stanu zdrowia nie ma sensu. Jest to chyba indywidualna sprawa. Nie zbankrutuję gdy będziemy mieszkali tylko we dwójkę z żoną i nie będę nieszczęśliwy gdy na pokładzie będą trzy pokolenia. Taki mieliśmy zamysł budując swój dom.

----------


## kemot_p

> Elfir pisała Ci o babci,ja też miałem podobną sytuację z babcią żony,nie wiem ile miała lat ale ponad 80 na pewno,ale mieszkała pod Szczecinem a my na Śląsku,teściowa chciała ją zabrać do siebie do domu a ta za za żadne skarby,mieszkała sama w domu(!),miała oczywiście opiekunkę i dobrych ludzi do pomocy i w swoim domu umarła,przeżywszy tam 60 lat prawie.


Teściowa mojego taty (moja babcia) ma 85 lat i nie wymaga opieki, radzi sobie dobrze, ma ogród, robi przetwory itd. itp. Z kolei teściowa jego siostry zachorowała na Alzheimera w wieku 68 lat i wymagała opieki najbliższych przez 24/7 przez kilka lat. I co, można porównywać? Twoi teściowe nie chcą na starość przyjść do Was, a inni będą błagać, żeby dzieci wzięli ich do siebie. Każda sytuacja jest inna.

----------


## Salvada

Moim skromnym zdaniem lepiej mieszkać w mieście, bo lepszy dojazd :smile:

----------


## dawiddur

Cała masa ludzi pracuje w innymi miejscu niż mieszka, także twój argument jest inwalidą! :big grin:

----------


## Mr A

Jakieś dziwne te kłótnie. Prawda jest taka, że każdy człowiek jest inny, inaczej wychowany, taki wpływ miało na niego środowisko.
To że ktoś ma takie oczekiwania w stosunku do SWOICH dzieci... a czemu nie? To są JEGO dzieci i JEGO wychowanie. Za dużo ludzi i instytucji chce mieć wpływ na to jak ludzie mają wychowywać swoje dzieci - i po co się do tego mieszać?

A wracając do tematu - wszystko zależy od oczekiwań. Ja nie mógłbym mieszkać na wsi - przynajmniej nie teraz. Nie stronię od towarzystwa, a wyprowadzając się gdzieś dalej problem z zachowaniem dotychczasowych znajomości się pojawia. I to co związane z punktem wyżej - nie stronię od alkoholu na spotkaniach ze znajomymi - dochodzą koszty taksówek. Do tego odwożenie i przywożenie dzieci do szkoły, na dodatkowe zajęcia - duuuużo wygodniej jak się jest "na miejscu" - przynajmniej u nas, w małym mieście.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Na wsi ale dobrze skomunikowanej z miastami  np w Żabiej Woli .
Czasem są do kupienia działki bliżej np Warszawy ale z takim wyjazdem do pracy że szkoda gadać .... korki na wąskich drogach w środku "kartofliska" ...

----------


## Elfir

> Skąd takie wnioski i hasła typu "psi obowiązek" i "tworzenie planów życiowych" ? Bo dom może pomieścić całą najbliższą rodzinę i tak został zaprojektowany? Zaraz napiszesz, że pewnie wydziedziczę syna bo postanowił mieszkać z kobietą na swoim .


Przeczytaj wypowiedź Stanowskiej  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Z kolei teściowa jego siostry zachorowała na Alzheimera w wieku 68 lat i wymagała opieki najbliższych przez 24/7 przez kilka lat. I co, można porównywać?


Znam osoby, które zmuszone przez nacisk społeczny opiekowali się bliskimi chorymi na Alzheimera w zaawansowanym stadium, bo "wstyd oddać od ośrodka". Były psychicznymi wrakami. Całe życie rodziny kręciło się wokół chorego - dyżury kto kiedy się opiekuje, zero wakacji. I dochodziły wyrzuty sumienia, kiedy zniechęcone takim życiem, czekały z utęsknieniem na śmierć chorego.

Znam sytuację w której wnuczka-sierota opiekowała się babcią, która ją wychowała - zrezygnowała ze studiów, miała problemy ze znalezieniem pracy, bo babcia mieszkała na wsi. W końcu rzucił ją chłopak, bo zamiast tworzyć z nim nową rodzinę, jej życie było podporządkowane potrzebom babci. Była samotną, zgorzkniałą kobietą, bez perspektyw.

Ja piszę o takich sytuacjach - wymuszanie na bliskich obowiązku opieki to egoizm. To małe, prywatne tragedie.

----------


## compi

> Przeczytaj wypowiedź Stanowskiej


To pisząc o takim postrzeganiu przyszłości cytuj ją, a nie mnie i się do niej odnoś, a nie do tego, że mam w domu 5 sypialni. Gdzie znalazłaś moją wypowiedź sugerującą takie wnioski?

----------


## lotpaj

Heh, temat rzeka. Czy lepiej na wsi, czy w mieście? Oczywiście latem fajnie na wsi, zimą lepiej w mieście.
Natomiast oddzielną kwestią jest dyskusja, co powinny dzieci. Pierwotnie, to młodsze pokolenie miało OBOWIĄZEK zajmować się starszyzną w plemionach, gdyż starszyzna służyła im życiowymi poradami, które były przekazywane z pokolenia na pokolenie. Dzięki temu plemię miało większe szanse na przetrwanie, na przedłużenie gatunku. Parę tysięcy lat później nadeszła nowa era, ale zawsze i wszędzie, starzy ludzie byli obdzielani opieką rodziny.
Teraz mamy epokę nowoczesną i te wartości (przynajmniej w UE) zeszły na plan dalszy. Nie ma obowiązku opiekowania się rodzicami, bo wszystko można im zapewnić za pomocą PIENIĘDZY.
Tylko czy naprawdę? WSZYSTKO? Oprócz miłości, to chyba wszystko.
W krajach Ameryki Południowej, coś takiego nie ma miejsca, oni tego nie znają. W Wenezueli, gdyby dziecko oddało matkę gdziekolwiek, to bracia by już się tym odpowiednio zajęli. Nie ma tak!
W USA też JESZCZE są domy rodzinne, przynajmniej w większości małych miasteczek.
A my dokąd zmierzamy? Zostawić matkę/ojca i zrobić karierę! Gdzie te pierwotne instynkty? Ktoś je nam zabrał - tak widzę po przeczytaniu niektórych postów.
Matka? Matka se sama poradzi... ech, ludzie...

----------


## lotpaj

> Ja piszę o takich sytuacjach - wymuszanie na bliskich obowiązku opieki to egoizm. To małe, prywatne tragedie.


Boże, kobieto, o czym ty piszesz?! Obowiązek opiekowania się niedołężnymi rodzicami nazywasz czyjąś ŻYCIOWĄ TRAGEDIĄ??
Jezu... brak słów... To się w mojej głowie po prostu nie mieści <ble>

----------


## kemot_p

> Znam osoby, które zmuszone przez nacisk społeczny opiekowali się bliskimi chorymi na Alzheimera w zaawansowanym stadium, bo "wstyd oddać od ośrodka". Były psychicznymi wrakami. Całe życie rodziny kręciło się wokół chorego - dyżury kto kiedy się opiekuje, zero wakacji. I dochodziły wyrzuty sumienia, kiedy zniechęcone takim życiem, czekały z utęsknieniem na śmierć chorego.
> 
> Znam sytuację w której wnuczka-sierota opiekowała się babcią, która ją wychowała - zrezygnowała ze studiów, miała problemy ze znalezieniem pracy, bo babcia mieszkała na wsi. W końcu rzucił ją chłopak, bo zamiast tworzyć z nim nową rodzinę, jej życie było podporządkowane potrzebom babci. Była samotną, zgorzkniałą kobietą, bez perspektyw.
> 
> Ja piszę o takich sytuacjach - wymuszanie na bliskich obowiązku opieki to egoizm. To małe, prywatne tragedie.


Ta rozmowa nie ma dłużej sensu. Ty podasz 2 przykłady kogoś kto się rozwiódł albo załamał bo musiał się chorą matką zaopiekować, ja Ci podam również 2 przykłady kogoś kto miał taką samą sytuację i się nie rozwiódł i nie załamał. I co? Będziemy się licytować których ludzi jest więcej? Bezsens...
A wracając do mojej ciotki. Ciotka łatwo nie miała.Nie wiem czy przeżywała małe prywatne tragedie przez 5 lat choroby. Jak jeździliśmy do nich w gości smutno było patrzeć na osobę dorosłą, która zachowuje się jak dziecko. Pewnie że można było ją wysłać do ośrodka - nie czuło by się "nieswojo" siedząc z Nią przy stole. Ale tego nie zrobili... (nawet teraz po czasie trudno mi o tym pisać jak sobie przypominam).  I o dziwo się nie rozwiedli, są szczęśliwi, niezgorzkniali... Od tego czasu inaczej ich postrzegam... Prawdziwa rodzina, o jakiej ja byłem uczony i jaką mam, w obliczu tragedii, ciężkiej próby się jednoczy, wzmacnia. Tragedia może rozbić rodzinę, która "istniej tylko teoretycznie", na papierze.
Ja już się z tej "dyskusji" wyłączam. Kontynuujcie beze mnie. Pzdr  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Boże, kobieto, o czym ty piszesz?! Obowiązek opiekowania się niedołężnymi rodzicami nazywasz czyjąś ŻYCIOWĄ TRAGEDIĄ??
> Jezu... brak słów... To się w mojej głowie po prostu nie mieści <ble>


Czy obowiązkiem nazywasz zabranie rodzica do własnego domu i poświęcenie mu części swojego życia kosztem swojej własnej rodziny ?Takiego obowiązku nie ma i nigdy nie będzie chyba ze jedynie w Twojej głowie.

Czy nie możesz pojąć,że ów rodzic w swoim dotychczasowym  miejscu zamieszkania może mieć zdecydowanie lepszą opiekę o tej gdyby go "zabrano" do dzieci ?

----------


## Elfir

> To pisząc o takim postrzeganiu przyszłości cytuj ją, a nie mnie i się do niej odnoś, a nie do tego, że mam w domu 5 sypialni. Gdzie znalazłaś moją wypowiedź sugerującą takie wnioski?


ja coś pisałam o 5 sypialniach?

----------


## Elfir

> Boże, kobieto, o czym ty piszesz?! Obowiązek opiekowania się niedołężnymi rodzicami nazywasz czyjąś ŻYCIOWĄ TRAGEDIĄ??
> Jezu... brak słów... To się w mojej głowie po prostu nie mieści <ble>



opiekowałeś się kiedyś chorym starszym człowiekiem?
Wiesz, co przechodzą ludzie, którzy opiekują się nie miesiąc, ale np. 10 lat człowiekiem, który rzuca się na nich z wyzwiskami, smaruje swoimi odchodami pokój, włącza w nocy gaz na kuchence i zapomina, bije opiekuna? Którego, pomimo jego oporów trzeba przewijać, karmić, kąpać. 
To nie jest małe dziecko, które nie ma siły, które jest lekkie. 

Nie mieści ci się w głowie, bo nigdy nie miałeś styczności. 
Wielu ludziom się w głowach nie mieści to, co w życiu ich nie dotknęło.   
Dlatego nie rozumieją, ale oskarżają.

Nigdy bym własnemu dziecku nie chciała zgotować takiego losu, za bardzo bym je kochała.


Piszesz o sytuacji sprzed kilku tysięcy lat, jako wzorze postępowania. Czyli czasach, kiedy ludność pierwotna dożywała 40-tki. Nie istniały choroby geriatryczne

O tym, jak później traktowano starszych ludzi pisze Reymont w "Chłopach".
To była transakcja wiązana - z kilkorga dzieci rodzicami zajmowali się ci, co przejmowali gospodarstwo , na zasadzie transakcji wiązanej. reszta szła w świat, zakładać własne rodziny. 

System emerytalny wymyślono dlatego, że to się nie sprawdzało. 

_W Wenezueli, gdyby dziecko oddało matkę gdziekolwiek, to bracia by już się tym odpowiednio zajęli._

Niech zgadnę - bracia uciekali z domu bawić się, pracować, robić karierę, zostawiając opiekę nad rodzicem siostrze? 

Też znam powieść "Przepiórki w płatkach róż" i ona nie jest o szczęśliwej dziewczynie, która spełnia się życiowo jako opiekunka rodzica.

----------


## lotpaj

> opiekowałeś się kiedyś chorym starszym człowiekiem?
> Wiesz, co przechodzą ludzie, którzy opiekują się nie miesiąc, ale np. 10 lat człowiekiem, który rzuca się na nich z wyzwiskami, smaruje swoimi odchodami pokój, włącza w nocy gaz na kuchence i zapomina, bije opiekuna? Którego, pomimo jego oporów trzeba przewijać, karmić, kąpać. 
> To nie jest małe dziecko, które nie ma siły, które jest lekkie.


Kolego, teraz to podałeś drastyczny przykład, o którym dotąd nie było mowy i tym próbujesz bronić swoich racji?
Tutaj dyskusja jest bardziej o starych, niejednokrotnie niedołężnych rodzicach, którym należy się dożywotnia opieka za to, że ciebie urodzili i wychowali! 
Nie wszyscy starzy ludzie mają alzheimera! Być może niektórzy są zgorzkniali, ale to chyba tylko dlatego, że widzą do czego ten świat zmierza.
Stara kultura, lepsza. I jak baba z pierwszego piętra krzyczy, żeby bloku piłką nie obijać, bo jej piłka wpada do ogródka, to nie do niej pretensje, tylko do zarządcy osiedla, że boiska nie wybudowali.
Te stare mohery niejednokrotnie mają rację, że gównożeria ma zezwolenie na wszystko. Od rodziców.

----------


## compi

> ja coś pisałam o 5 sypialniach?


Nie, to ja o nich pisałem oraz  że: "To co nas czeka, a więc być może opieka nad niedołężnym rodzicem to kwestia względna. Jeśli są warunki to już jest łatwiej, ..."
Ty dodałaś do tego następującą opinię:
"Wy chcecie wziąć rodziców do siebie. 
 Ale czy wymagacie, by dzieci były waszymi pielęgniarzami i z tego powodu mają obligatoryjnie was do siebie zabrać lub zamieszkać z wami, bo to ich psi obowiązek? Tworzycie plany życiowe i mieszkaniowe, by zrobić z nich przymusową opiekę na starość?"
Spytałem więc skąd takie wnioski? Ja pisałem o warunkach, arturek zabawił się w hotelarza, ty dodałaś resztę proponując czytać Stanowską.  Masz rację, przypadki nadające się do opieki paliatywnej lub do umieszczenia w specjalistycznych placówkach są dobrym argumentem, by tak jak arturek pisać coś o obowiązkach zamiast wyborach i dzielić najbliższą rodzinę na taką, która wymaga "poświęcania mu części swojego życia"i tę drugą, która nie wiem już czego wymaga, jeśli też jest najbliższa. Powtórzę, niedołężnego rodzica zawsze zdążę oddać do domu opieki, jeśli nie będziemy wstanie sobie poradzić z opieką.

----------


## Arturo72

> Kolego, teraz to podałeś drastyczny przykład, o którym dotąd nie było mowy i tym próbujesz bronić swoich racji?
> Tutaj dyskusja jest bardziej o starych, niejednokrotnie niedołężnych rodzicach, którym należy się dożywotnia opieka za to, że ciebie urodzili i wychowali! 
> Nie wszyscy starzy ludzie mają alzheimera! Być może niektórzy są zgorzkniali, ale to chyba tylko dlatego, że widzą do czego ten świat zmierza.
> Stara kultura, lepsza. I jak baba z pierwszego piętra krzyczy, żeby bloku piłką nie obijać, bo jej piłka wpada do ogródka, to nie do niej pretensje, tylko do zarządcy osiedla, że boiska nie wybudowali.
> Te stare mohery niejednokrotnie mają rację, że gównożeria ma zezwolenie na wszystko. Od rodziców.


Elfir to piękna kobieta to tak tytułem wstępu  :wink: 
Oczywiście,ze o rodziców w podeszlym wieku
trzeba dbać ale to nie znaczy,że mamy i musimy wybudowac o tyle wiekszy dom bo mamy obowiązek wziac rodziców do siebie czy żeby dzieci przyszły do nas tak jak Stanowska to widzi swoim tokiem rozumowania.
W ich własnym domu czy mieszkaniu będą mieli tak sądzę lepszą opiekę niż u nas bo u nas jest praca i nasze życie a poza tym nowe i nie znane otoczenie,które negatywnie może wpłynąć na kondycję tejże osoby.
I mnie w rodzinie niejednokrotnie spotykałem się z sytuacją,że osoba w podeszlym wieku która znalazła się np w szpitalu za wszelką cenę chciała do domu umierać "na własnych śmieciach".Nie u córki czy syna ale we własnym domu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Powtórzę, niedołężnego rodzica zawsze zdążę oddać do domu opieki, jeśli nie będziemy wstanie sobie poradzić z opieką.


A czemu nie zagwarantujesz mu opieki 24h na dobe w jego własnym domu a myślisz tylko zerojedynkowym myśleniem ze albo u Ciebie albo dom starców.
To jest bzdura.

Ja bym sobie nie życzył nigdy żeby młody zabierał mnie do siebie do domu.Ja mam swój własny a będzie chciał to niech pomoże mi w moim własnym domu.
Sądzę,ze i on i ja będziemy całkowicie usatysfakcjonowani  :smile:

----------


## lotpaj

> Elfir to piękna kobieta to tak tytułem wstępu 
> Oczywiście,ze o rodziców w podeszlym wieku
> trzeba dbać ale to nie znaczy,że mamy i musimy wybudowac o tyle wiekszy dom bo mamy obowiązek wziac rodziców do siebie.
> W ich własnym domu czy mieszkaniu będą mieli tak sądzę lepszą opiekę niż u nas


Elfir elfirem, czy tam elfirką, natomiast ty znowu piszesz o wybudowaniu większego domu i takie tam pierdoły, o których w ogóle tutaj nie ma mowy.
Natomiast mowa jest o tym, czy mamy OBOWIĄZEK opieki nad własnymi rodzicami? Ja twierdzę, że to nie jest obowiązek, tylko NALEŻNOŚĆ, która niejednokrotnie nie należy do przyjemności.
Ty twierdzisz, że nie ma takiej potrzeby, jeżeli starzy mieszkają w swoim domku, mają emeryturę i się tego nie domagają. 
No to kurcze chyba jasne!
Ja piszę o tych, co się domagać nie mogą, tylko liczą na swoje własne dzieci, że te się nimi zaopiekują.
Ech... piszę cały czas to samo, tylko co z tego, jak tu sami debile i wałkują temat od dupy strony, ech..

----------


## Arturo72

> Natomiast mowa jest o tym, czy mamy OBOWIĄZEK opieki nad własnymi rodzicami? Ja twierdzę, że to nie jest obowiązek, tylko NALEŻNOŚĆ, która niejednokrotnie nie należy do przyjemności.


Bzdura i głupota.
Należność za co ? 
Swoje dzieci masz z przymusu i robisz wszystko dla nich i wychowujesz je tak,żeby poczuły,że mają dług wdzięczności wobec Ciebie za to że żyją ???
To zacofanie totalne.
Właśnie obowiązek opieki nad rodzicem spowodowany jest miłością do rodziców a spłacana należność spowodowana jest długiem wdzięczności dla nich,że nas poczęli.
Szok normalnie co za myślenie...

----------


## compi

> A czemu nie zagwarantujesz mu opieki 24h na dobe w jego własnym domu a myślisz tylko zerojedynkowym myśleniem ze albo u Ciebie albo dom starców.
> To jest bzdura.
> 
>  ....


Ty arturro jesteś ograniczony do postrzegania świata tylko takim jakim go sam widzisz w swojej główce. Nie jestem wstanie zagwarantować porządnej opieki rodzicom gdy ci są w drugim końcu Polski.

----------


## compi

> .... natomiast ty znowu piszesz o wybudowaniu większego domu i takie tam pierdoły, o których w ogóle tutaj nie ma mowy.
>  .....


Bo ciężko na 118 metrach myśleć o tym o czym tu piszemy. Jego wybór i nikt go za to nie krytykuje. Sam natomiast na siłę próbuje wcisnąć swoje poglądy. Nie pierwszy raz.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ty arturro jesteś ograniczony do postrzegania świata tylko takim jakim go sam widzisz w swojej główce. Nie jestem wstanie zagwarantować porządnej opieki rodzicom gdy ci są w drugim końcu Polski.


A czemu nie ? Tam nie ma odpowiednich instytucji ku temu ? Czy zaufanych ludzi ?
I nie piszę o domu opieki.

----------


## lotpaj

> Bzdura i głupota.
> Należność za co ?


Za to, że jesteś i że cię matka na własnej piersi wychowała na człowieka. Skoro masz dom, internet, wypowiadasz się po Polsku (niekoniecznie rozsądnie, ale jednak), to raczej trochę w tym jej zasługi. 
Tak mi się wydaje, nie znam twojej całej historii dzieciństwa.




> Swoje dzieci masz z przymusu i robisz wszystko dla nich i wychowujesz je tak,żeby poczuły,że mają dług wdzięczności wobec Ciebie za to że żyją ???
> To zacofanie totalne.
> Właśnie obowiązek opieki nad rodzicem spowodowany jest miłością do rodziców a spłacana należność *spowodowana jest długiem* wdzięczności dla nich,że nas poczęli.


A o czym ja piszę? Toż właśnie o tym, że mamy OBOWIĄZEK wobec rodziców spłacić dług miłości/wdzięczności/czy zwykłej ludzkiej uczciwości. 
Jak zwał, tak zwał - dług jest długiem, *sam to napisałeś*, więc z czym teraz dyskutujesz, słucham?

----------


## lotpaj

> Bo ciężko na 118 metrach myśleć o tym o czym tu piszemy. Jego wybór i nikt go za to nie krytykuje. Sam natomiast na siłę próbuje wcisnąć swoje poglądy. Nie pierwszy raz.


Właśnie o nic innego, ale o sam wybór tutaj chodzi. Nie przetłumaczysz niektórym.

Wybierasz opiekę nad rodzicami, czy wolisz udawać, że nie ma problemu, a jak rodzicom podeślesz 200zł/mc na leki, to już jesteś sam przed soba usprawiedliwiony i żona/mąż za uchem nie trzeszczą o teściowej.
OT! - niby prosty wybór, ale gryzie sumienieee, grrryzie, nieeee?  :Confused: 
Nie?  :no:  A to nie do was ten wątek, prosimy dalej nie czytać  :spam: 



Bo za niedługo, to my będziemy tymi starymi dziadami. I tyle dostaniemy, ile z siebie włożyliśmy. Tak działa prawo karmy od początku, aż do samego końca.

----------


## lotpaj

> a co najwyżej, to oczekuję od moich dzieci ćwierci miłości, którą ja im dałam. Taka ze mnie szowinistka.


Stanowska, to czego ty oczekujesz, a co dostaniesz, to już sam PanBóg zadecyduje. Trochę więcej pokory.
Natomiast masz rację w tym, że od dzieci należy WYMAGAĆ pewnych rzeczy i OCZEKIWAĆ, że to przyniesie spodziewane rezultaty.
Oczekiwać, a nie z góry zakładać. Ale też wychowywać, a nie puszczać na samopas, bo wtedy gdzieś te wartości, o których piszesz, same się ulotnią.

----------


## gahan

Załóżcie se wątek o obowiązkach, długach i powinnościach względem  dzieci i rodziców - w innym miejscu;

Chciałabym dalej czytać o tym gdzie lepiej mieszkać  niż z kim .... Panowie!!!

----------


## Bracianka

No w sumie temat o moralności się zaczął  :wink:  Ja wolę na wsi, dla mnie lepiej, ale moja wieś 15 minut od miasta jest, więc też nie narzekam. Sklepy w miarę blisko, a za płotem krowa.

Jedno mnie razi w tej Waszej dyskusji - stwierdzenie, że dzieci mają być niejako "wdzięczne" za Wasz "trud" wychowania, karmienia i ubierania, itd. itp....

No przepraszam, ludzie, skąd się urwaliście? Dzieci same się spłodziły i urodziły? Jak stwierdziłam, że chcę mieć syna mego, to raczej wiedziałam, z czym się to wiąże. I moim zdaniem skoro powołaliście na świat życie, to właśnie Waszym OBOWIĄZKIEM jest wykarmić i wychować. PSIM obowiązkiem, jak ktoś się wcześniej wyraził. Moim PSIM obowiązkiem jest przystawić dziecię do cyca lub utulić jak płacze. Sam się nie stworzył, ja go stworzyłam. A niektórzy z Was piszą tak, jakby te stworzone dzieci musiałyby być nie wiadomo jak za to wszystko wdzięczne. 

Problem opieki zależy od tego, w jakim stanie jest rodzic, i na co godzą się obie strony. Jedna moja babcia ledwo chodziła, a broń Boże, w żadnym wypadku nie chciała iść do dzieci, nie przegadało się, choć na trzecim piętrze mieszkała. Druga poszła do moich rodziców, zdrowa jak wół, tylko naiwna i pamięć szwankuje, więc inna część rodziny zaczęła na niej bezczelnie żerować. Jak dziadek przed śmiercią był chory i leżał non stop, to tato się do niego przeprowadził, a nie on do moich rodziców. Ja mam nadzieję, że nasi rodzice będą względnie zdrowi i odległość 40 km od nich wystarczy, żeby im pomagać. W razie czego mam solidne fundamenty pod tarasem i dostawie ściany. Domu trzypiętrowego nie zamierzam budować, bo mnie nie stać i sam problem na przyszłość.

----------


## lotpaj

> No przepraszam, ludzie, skąd się urwaliście? Dzieci same się spłodziły i urodziły? Jak stwierdziłam, że chcę mieć syna mego, to raczej wiedziałam, z czym się to wiąże. I moim zdaniem skoro powołaliście na świat życie, to właśnie Waszym OBOWIĄZKIEM jest wykarmić i wychować. PSIM obowiązkiem, jak ktoś się wcześniej wyraził. Moim PSIM obowiązkiem jest przystawić dziecię do cyca lub utulić jak płacze. Sam się nie stworzył, ja go stworzyłam. A niektórzy z Was piszą tak, jakby te stworzone dzieci musiałyby być nie wiadomo jak za to wszystko wdzięczne.


Faktycznie wątek odbiegł trochę od głównego tematu, ale czuję się poniekąd wywołany do odpowiedzi. 
Jeżeli pozwolisz, to zadam Ci jedno fundamentalne pytanie: *PO CO POWOŁAŁAŚ DO ŻYCIA SWOJE DZIECI?*
Bo z Twojej wypowiedzi wynika, że w zasadzie to... po nic...
Dzieci się na świat przecież nie prosiły, trzeba im zmieniać pieluchy i dawać cyca, w zamian nic nie wymagając/ niczego nie oczekując. No kurna, z całym szacunkiem, ale to jest definicja pasożyta, a nie dziecka! To już nawet psy instynktownie wiedzą, że pomiot jest po to, aby zapewnić przedłużenie gatunku i ochronę stada. Ale przecież Ty żadnej ochrony od młodych wilków nie potrzebujesz?
Więc po co ci w ogóle to było, te dzieci?

----------


## Bracianka

Oczekuję od mojego dziecka jedynie miłości (ale muszę sobie na nią zasłużyć - nie tylko zmianą pieluch :-/ ) i tego, że postara się być szczęśliwe. Mam nadzieję, że wychowam je tak, żeby w razie czego chciało mi pomóc. Jest jednak pewna różnica - nie wychodzę z założenia, że opieka nade mną to obowiązek mojego dziecka. A jak moje dziecko ułoży sobie życie w Australii? Ja w razie czego będę rozwalać jego życie, czy on moje? 

Co do zasady, żeby czegoś oczekiwać, to trzeba na to coś zasłużyć. Mogę oczekiwać od dziecka pomocy, ale gdybym na wejściu nastawiała się, że moje dziecko będzie MUSIAŁO mi na starość przysłowiową szklankę wody podać, to o wiele prościej byłoby odkładać przez całe życie odkładać na SŁUŻĄCĄ.

----------


## lotpaj

> Oczekuję od mojego dziecka jedynie miłości (ale muszę sobie na nią zasłużyć - nie tylko zmianą pieluch :-/ ) i tego, że postara się być szczęśliwe..


Czyli stworzyłaś (wg Twojej nomenklatury) dziecko, aby było szczęśliwe.
ALE jednak:



> Mam nadzieję, że wychowam je tak, żeby *w razie czego chciało mi pomóc*.


No patrz no! W razie czego, powiadasz... *W RAZIE CZEGO?* ja się pytam? Jak będziesz stara i niedołężna, bez środków do życia, bez emerytury w tym kraju, to już to się łapie do pojęcia "w razie czego"? Czy jeszcze nie?



> A jak moje dziecko ułoży sobie życie w Australii? Ja w razie czego będę rozwalać jego życie, czy on moje?


W razie czego, to mógłby ci przysłać parę dolarów na leki, ale po co, skoro ty sama sobie poradzisz i będziesz obolałe nogi nacierać cebulą? Toż przecie nie ma co dziecku dupy zawracać, skoro on taki obrotny i w Australii lekarzem/czy dekarzem został. Przecież i tak niczego od niego nie oczekiwałaś, wąchając gówna z pampersów i dając cyca, a darł się!!, że sąsiedzi spać nie mogli!! Ale to przecież twój synek, wymuskany. Pierdonorodny.



> Mogę oczekiwać od dziecka pomocy, ale gdybym na wejściu nastawiała się, że moje dziecko będzie MUSIAŁO mi na starość przysłowiową szklankę wody podać, to o wiele prościej byłoby odkładać przez całe życie odkładać na SŁUŻĄCĄ.


To już zacznij odkładać i inwestować w złoto, bo możesz się zdziwić, z takim podejściem do macierzyństwa i do wychowywania potomstwa, jakie tu publikujesz.

edit:
Ewentualnie się określ, czy w końcu czegoś wymagasz od dziecka, czy tylko tak sobie frywolnie piszesz... (?)

----------


## gahan

Na miłość się nie zasługuje - ani dzieci od rodziców, ani rodzice od dzieci.

Miłością się obdarza bezinteresownie - rodzi się dziecko i ono nie  musi zasługiwać na miłość, kochasz je zawsze  -  i jak sika do pieluchy, i jak wrzeszczy w nocy, jest pyskate w dorastaniu i nie chce śmieci wynieść. Oczywiście miłość powinna być przede wszystkim mądra i odpowiedzialna.

W normalnej - zdrowej  rodzinie ( mam na myśli zdrowe  i mądre stosunki rodzice-dzieci-rodzice) młodych ludzi wychowuje się do życia w społeczeństwie ( nie -dla siebie, rodzica) , a przede wszystkim do odpowiedzialności jeden za drugiego. Wówczas dorosłe już dzieci mając już swoje życie do opieki nad rodzicami podchodzą przede wszystkim  z odpowiedzialnością i troską, a nie -z psim obowiązkiem i długiem do oddania.  
Ale do tego trzeba mądrego wychowania. A  jeśli wychowujemy małych samolubów, którym  w  imię  "miłości"  niczego się nie odmawia  i od których niczego się nie wymaga to potem nie dziwota,że taki rodzic oczekuje "spłaty długu " na starość, a dorosły syn patrzy na to w kategorii "psiego obowiązku". Miłości w tym ani trochę.

I jeszcze inna,całkiem odmienna  forma wychowania którą zauważyłam - rodzice dziecka po prostu nie kochają, ustawiają je w pozycji obowiązku i musu, który przeszkadza w pracy, przyjemnościach, korzystaniu z życia. Zapewniają byt na wysokim poziomie, ale emocjonalnie - są zimni i wyrachowani. Takim rodzicom na starość dziecko też staje się wyrachowane i zimne. A potem w szpitalach wiesza się psy na takim synu, który całe tygodnie nie odwiedza matki, bo nie widzi potrzeby i odpowiedzialności - w końcu matka jest pod dobrą opieką. Nikt jednak nie pomyśli - jaki był stosunek matki do syna w czasie, gdy on był dzieckiem, miał zimny chów  i żebrał jej miłości. 

Czyli - wszystko zależy od nas - rodziców i naszej mądrej miłości.

----------


## Stanowska

Otóż to!
Jak ktoś mądry coś napisze, to aż miło czytać! Niniejszym - z mojej strony - dyskusję uważam za zakończoną. Chapeau bas!

----------


## tonek1

to zależy, brat (po 50tce) praktycznie zamieszkał na działce, bo dogląda ogrodu i jest zachwycony, do stolicy przyjeżdza raz w tygodniu i się męczy, choć całe życie spędził właśnie w Warszawie. Może cżłowiekowi się na starość zmienia  :smile:  ale to chyba nie ma reguły, zależy od osobowości, otoczenia i setki innych "wskaźników"

----------


## Agnieszka&

Gdybyście mogli wybrac budowę domu w małym mieście, kilkadziesiąt tysięcy mieszkańców, apteka, ośrodek zdrowia, praca, szkoła, sklepy wszystko w odległości kilkaset metrów do dajmy na to półtora kilometra, z pracą bez możliwości jej zmiany albo dom pod dużym miastem, na wsi z dużym polem manewru odnośnie zmiany pracy co byście wybrali? Zakładamy że praca jednakowo platna, dobre zarobki ale bez szaleństwa.

----------


## Elfir

Zapraszam do lektury wątku.

----------


## Agnieszka&

Elfir nie o to mi chodziło. W tym wątku wypowiadają się  którzy już gdzieś tam mieszkają w dużym albo małym mieście i najwyżej chcą się wyprowadzić na wieś albo już to zrobili, ja natomiast muszę się całkiem przeprowadzić i mam dylemat jak wyżej dlatego chciałam osobny temat. Może za ogólnie zadałam pytanie. Problem jest taki: albo praca jest w małym mieście ale jeden pracodawca i wtedy kupujemy działkę w mieście albo w dużym z możliwością zmiany pracy co jakiś czas i wtedy działka niestety na jakieś wsi,, gdzieś się trzeba zdecydować bo dziecko rośnie i niedługo do szkoły pójdzie. Z mężem wychowalismy się w małych miastach w domach i na podstawie własnych doświadczeń taki układ jest najlepszy martwi mnie tylko brak możliwości manewru z pracą.  Sądzę że na plus dla mieszkania w domu w mieście jest możliwość szybkiej sprzedaży jakby co w przeciwieństwie do domu na wsi pod miastem wojewódzkim bo takich to jak mrowek a w centrach małych miast na sprzedaż są głównie stare kostki nieopłacalne do remontu.

----------


## Elfir

mała miejscowość bo to łatwiej z dzieckiem. 
Policz ile czasu stracicie na dojazdy do pracy i wożenie dziecka na zajęcia pozalekcyjne gdybyście mieszkali na totalnej wsi.

----------


## westen

ja na początku zakładałem kupienie działki z 3-4km od miasta (niby niewiele). Zakupiłem działke w mieście i nie wyobrażam sobie robić tyle kursów co chwile gdzieś na wieś bo tak naprawdę jak chcesz mieć wszystko robione dobrze to trzeba się pojawiać na budowie i sprawdzać, będą telefony od wykonawców że tego brakło, załatw to, proszę przyjechać na budowe bo coś tam, dzisiaj zalewamy, więc proszę przyjechać itp itd. i czasami w takich sprawach robiłem mnóstwo kursów dziennie co jest bardzo męczące. Oczywiście możesz wiele z tego co napisałem pozostawić na głowie wykonawcy ale ja wolałem mieć kontrole nad wydatkami zamiast później usłyszeć że musze za coś zapłacić dużo więcej :smile:  im dalej dom od miasta tym większa szansa że znienawidzisz tą budowe zanim się wybudujesz :wink:

----------


## Zagurski

Czy budujesz 5, czy 25 km. POZA MIASTEM, to w zasadzie bez znaczenia. I tak cała ta logistyka w związku z dojazdami do miasta, jest cholernie męcząca.

----------


## Busters

Myslalem, ze wazniejszy jest czas dojazdu a nie odleglosc. Na druga strone miasta tez mozna jechac 30-40min

----------


## Zagurski

To skraca ci się tylko o czas przejazdu tych 20km po drogach zamiejscowych - czyli od 15min do 30 min w zależności, jaką drogą dojeżdżasz do obszaru zabudowanego i mijasz białą tablicę informującą, że NIBY jesteś już w mieście, a de facto, przekraczasz TYLKO teren zabudowany i zwalniasz do 50km/h. 
Różnica tych kilkunastu minut nie zmienia istoty rzeczy, że potem i tak jesteś zmuszony przebić się przez to miasto, aby dojechać do celu.

----------


## Elfir

> Czy budujesz 5, czy 25 km. POZA MIASTEM, to w zasadzie bez znaczenia. I tak cała ta logistyka w związku z dojazdami do miasta, jest cholernie męcząca.


Niekoniecznie. Komunikacja 5 km od miasta może obejmować jeszcze normalną miejską komunikację. Zwłaszcza na obszarach metropolitalnych.
Paradoksalnie ja z mojej miejscowości położonej 20 km od Poznania mam lepszy dojazd (więcej autobusów podmiejskich, PKS, prywatnych na godzinę) niż z miejskiej dzielnicy, w której wiele lat mieszkałam (dwa autobusy na godzinę).

Po prostu na takie pytanie nie da się odpowiedzieć nie wiedząc o jakim mieście mowa i jakiej konkretnie działce/dzielnicy

----------


## Busters

> To skraca ci się tylko o czas przejazdu tych 20km po drogach zamiejscowych - czyli od 15min do 30 min w zależności, jaką drogą dojeżdżasz do obszaru zabudowanego i mijasz białą tablicę informującą, że NIBY jesteś już w mieście, a de facto, przekraczasz TYLKO teren zabudowany i zwalniasz do 50km/h. 
> Różnica tych kilkunastu minut nie zmienia istoty rzeczy, że potem i tak jesteś zmuszony przebić się przez to miasto, aby dojechać do celu.


Zakladajac, ze Ty i zona pracujecie w tym samym miejscu i dzieci chodza do szkoly w tym samym rejonie. Przewaznie nie jest tak kolorowo i wszystko jest rozproszone.
Jesli masz dom od polnocnej strony miasta, a pracujesz od poludniowej to juz nie jest tak fajnie i mozesz przez miasto jechac duzo dluzej niz ktos dojezdzajacy spoza miasta.
Wiec wszystko zalezy od konkretnej sytaucji a nie od odleglosci.

----------


## Przemek&A

Wszyscy, którzy mają taki dylemat przed sobą, powinni pamiętać, że całkiem inaczej żyje się w centrum miasta (niezależnie jak te centrum definujemy - dla mnie np. jest to możliwość sprawnego i szybkiego poruszania się komunikacją miejską, również wieczorami i w weekendy), niż pod miastem.
Podam przykład Katowic - mieszkam blisko tzw. centrum - komunikacją miejską dojadę do wszystkich istotnych miejsc - szkoła, praca, sklepy, stacja PKP, kino, siłownia, basen, kluby, puby - w max. ok 20 min.
Gdybym mieszkał pod miastem, np. w południowych dzielnicach Katowic, ten czas wydłuża się przynajmniej 2 krotnie (wiem, bo mieszkałem), a mówimy mniej więcej o odległości 5 do 10 km od ścisłego centrum. Co więcej, dużo trudniej porusza się w linii centrum - peryferie w godzinach szczytu.
Więc zgadzam się z przedmówcami, którzy pisali, że często nie ma większej różnicy pomiędzy mieszkaniem 5km od centrum, a 30km.

Wydaje mi się również, że nie analizowałbym miejsca potencjalnego zamieszkania pod kątem obecnej pracy. W dziesiejszych czasach trudno zakładać stabilność zatrudnienia w jednym miejscu (chyba, że jest się osobą, którą taką perspektywę ma).

----------


## Kamila.

Ja miałam wybór:

1. Kupno działki na terenie miasta stołecznego Warszawy. Działka o 5 minut spacerkiem od pętli tramwajowej i autobusowej, kilku sklepów ogólnospożywczych, apteki, do szkoły jakieś 10 minut na piechotę. Działka o powierzchni niespełna 450 m2.

2. Kupno działki sześciokrotnie większej, lecz oddalonej o niecałe 20 km od granicy Warszawy. Sklep ogólnospożywczy 10 minut spacerkiem, pozostałe Biedronki, Carrefoury, apteki, notariusze, kwiaciarnie, sklepy ogrodnicze itp - 7 minut samochodem. Szkoła - do wyboru - w jedną stronę jakieś 10 minut samochodem, w drugą podobnie. Na piechotę za daleko.

Wybraliśmy opcję nr 2 gdyż:
- zależało nam na intymności, którą trudno jest utrzymać na tak małej, niespełna 450 metrowej działce
- chcieliśmy mieć ciszę 
- chcieliśmy mieć las maksymalnie 300 metrów od domu (las był też dostępny w opcji nr 1, nawet był bliżej)
- odległość do sklepów była bardzo porównywalna (w opcji nr 2 nawet jest ich większy wybór)
- mam dość wąchania schabowych, mielonych, smażonych ryb i innych niewątpliwie smacznych dań, przygotowywanych przez najbliższych sąsiadów  :big grin:  (w opcji nr 1 było czuć co gotuje sąsiad na działce obok).
- myślimy nie tylko o wygodzie dzieci, ale przede wszystkim swojej. Dzieciaki może z nami zostaną a może nie... jeśli zostaną będą mieli różne możliwości dojazdu do stolycy, jeśli nie to ich wybór i żadne z nas nie będzie w to ingerować  :wink: 

Naważniejsze jest jednak to że na dzień dzisiejszy wszyscy cieszymy się z dokonanego wyboru i ważne jest to że przy głosowaniu którą działkę wybrać głosy rozłożyły się jednoznacznie (5:0)
 :smile:

----------


## Zagurski

> Niekoniecznie. Komunikacja 5 km od miasta może obejmować jeszcze normalną miejską komunikację. Zwłaszcza na obszarach metropolitalnych.
> Paradoksalnie ja z mojej miejscowości położonej 20 km od Poznania mam lepszy dojazd (więcej autobusów podmiejskich, PKS, prywatnych na godzinę) niż z miejskiej dzielnicy, w której wiele lat mieszkałam (dwa autobusy na godzinę).
> 
> Po prostu na takie pytanie nie da się odpowiedzieć nie wiedząc o jakim mieście mowa i jakiej konkretnie działce/dzielnicy


A to się zgadza.
Ja pisałem bardziej pod kątem małżeństwa z dwójką małych dzieci, które trzeba zawieźć do przedszkola, potem odebrać, a to wszystko jeszcze pogodzić z dojazdem do pracy. TO jest masakra!
Potem, kiedy dzieci się usamodzielniają i mogą same dojechać do szkoły autobusem, problem z mieszkaniem poza miastem, staje się mniej odczuwalny.
A potem, kiedy dzieci zaczynają pracować, mają własne auta itp., to mieszkanie poza miastem, może stać się atutem.

----------


## Elfir

Przedszkole mam jakieś 800 m od domu. Szkołę 500 m  :smile:  Ale to centrum małej miejscowości  :smile:

----------


## compi

Dodam tylko, że zdarzyło się u nas ostatnio posypanie piaskiem naszej drogi gminnej prowadzącej do lasu. Była oblodzona i wyślizgana. Po ostatnich zamieciach rano już była elegancko odśnieżona. Doceniłem to gdy wjechałem później w boczne w mieście. Także warto przed zakuoem poczytać jak gmina wywiązuje się ze swoich obowiązków. Tyle że z natury zazwyczaj więcej będzie opinii negatywnych  :smile:

----------

